# MLB: Eric THUNDER THAMES the FACE of BASEBALL



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

RAYS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:BELTRE

Kinda getting teased here since my team doesn't play until tomorrow, but I'm still :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*









Brace Yourself,
The Onslaught is Coming


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ah, good to be back. Fuck Mania, Jays this afternoon and Negan debuting tonight. That's a good day.
@Desolation Row It will be interesting to see if the Giants can make it back to the show, despite their disappointing showing last year.



Meantime, I'll be intently watching to see how the Jays' off season acquisitions/rumblings will do. We gave up Ben Revere and a chance at Price (who, while I still think it was kinda dumb, makes sense because of his...well, price). Saunders, Smoak and Pillar all had great springs. Let's hope they can continue that. 
@THANOS Your boy, Travis, really fucked up his shoulder, huh? Seems he'll be back around mid May, they're saying. Glad to see Goins getting the call to start. Thoughts on Sanchez being #5 starter?

Anyone else think it'd be hilarious if they did a storyline in the Fed where Braun Strowman's cousin was Marcus? And he came out, this little guy, with a huge fake beard and started doing his usual antics?















































Stroshow opening things up, can't wait!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Opening Day!

PNC Park. That's how baseball parks should be built. Right on a river with a gorgeous view of the downtown skyline.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jaso leadoff :kobe


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Save us dear leader


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jaso is already a Pittsburgh legend because of his hair. 

Polanco looked great at the plate today.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Blue Jays season kicks off now!!! Get an hour in before switching over to Wrestlemania.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



RKing85 said:


> Blue Jays season kicks off now!!! Get an hour in before switching over to Wrestlemania.


Eww, I'm sticking with the Jays until its done. Why change when I can watch a winning team instead of FailMania?


Its 2 nothing already...









Edwin cashing dem runz.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Well the Cardinals lineup looked like shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Assuming the Jays don't play an extra inning games this year, they are on pace to score 2,916 runs this year!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fucking Mets on at the same time as Wrestlemania... my luck I swear


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Braves are going to go 50-112. Calling it. In other news, the Jays still look strong.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Toronto Blue Jays......1 win down, 161 to go!

Stroman was throwing darts today.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Ah, good to be back. Fuck Mania, Jays this afternoon and Negan debuting tonight. That's a good day.


For real, Negan and Jays for me, with a side of Deadpool with the GF. Mania is in the back of my mind. I may check out the main event out of sheer morbid curiosity and to hear those boos in a "closed" Mania stadium for once. 



KO Bossy said:


> Meantime, I'll be intently watching to see how the Jays' off season acquisitions/rumblings will do. We gave up Ben Revere and a chance at Price (who, while I still think it was kinda dumb, makes sense because of his...well, price). Saunders, Smoak and Pillar all had great springs. Let's hope they can continue that.


I still like the Storen pickup, I think leadoff hitters are kind of overrated, though I don't like Pillar there. If it were up to me, I'd have Martin leading off until Travis returns. Martin has the highest OBP on the team outside of the big four and has decent speed. 



KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS Your boy, Travis, really fucked up his shoulder, huh? Seems he'll be back around mid May, they're saying. Glad to see Goins getting the call to start. Thoughts on Sanchez being #5 starter?


It's weird with Travis. It was a freak injury to his collar bone, but it revealed a nagging injury that he was playing through for his entire minors career. He's not injury prone, imo, but it will be nice to seem him return when he's fully healed to put this behind him.

Sanchez really impressed me this spring. He honestly looks like a completely different pitcher. He has 5 pitches, which is crazy to consider, given that he only had 2 last season, and only really threw 1. We'll see if the changes are legit in the 1st month facing major league lineups.



KO Bossy said:


> Anyone else think it'd be hilarious if they did a storyline in the Fed where Braun Strowman's cousin was Marcus? And he came out, this little guy, with a huge fake beard and started doing his usual antics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol That would be hilarious, I love Stro! He had a good start today, and only 2 of those runs were really on him. That last one won't show in his FIP which is good. The interesting thing about his start today as well is he didn't throw a single slider or curve, to my knowledge. He only used his 2SM, Cutter, and CU and still managed a decent game with 5 K's. Once he has those breaking pitches working for him, let's hope the K's start to catch up to his career rate again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stroman was just pitching to what the hitters were doing. Rays were swinging at way too many first pitches. No need to break out any pitch you don't need to.

The HR was just a shitty pitch. He was down in the zone all day.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Archer definitely didn't have his best stuff today, but he was alright. Good number of Ks, but that was a rough first inning. 2 runs scored on 34 pitches...in his first showing. Ouch.

Good to see Tulo getting the longball. He was doing well in the spring, let's hope he keeps it up.

Its only 1 game, but its a good start.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Polanco officially signed a 5 year extension with two option years. 35 mill guaranteed 60 if the options are exercised. Hope he's worth it and I think he's gonna be.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays on track to go 162-0 this season. UNDEFEATED

Also, MRW people say BvS was a good movie: https://streamable.com/61ey


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hello everyone. The season opener was quite enjoyable for me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have to wait until 9:05PM central to watch CHRIS SALE dominate the A's. Same time as RAW....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> I have to wait until 9:05PM central to watch CHRIS SALE dominate the A's. Same time as RAW....


Are you actually contemplating watching professional wrestling over baseball?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

fpalm

Our home opener in Cleveland is postponed. Just one more reason for me to hate our shitty weather.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

KING FUARKING BRYCE


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> fpalm
> 
> Our home opener in Cleveland is postponed. Just one more reason for me to hate our shitty weather.


I'm not too happy with that either


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Are you actually contemplating watching professional wrestling over baseball?




Nah, definitely watching baseball.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Since I hate Felix Hernandez for always killing my White Sox I'm going to jinx him right now...


He has a no hitter through 4 innings. :kobe3



-edit-


AND THE JINX HAS WORKED :drose :kobe3 :fielder :sale :abreu :abreu2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS winning the World Series even year confirmed.

Denard Span 40 HR season incoming.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I wouldnt even know what to do if Span hit 40.. I would be so mind fucked that I wouldnt be able to believe it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

He had FIVE RBI today. That is some even year GIANTS magic.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> He had FIVE RBI today. That is some even year GIANTS magic.


Call me in 161 games, but caught a good part of this on MLB.TV -- good start for them.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> GIANTS winning the World Series even year confirmed.
> 
> *Denard Span 40 HR season incoming.*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Lind leaving the bat on his shoulder.. Where have i seen that before?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cozart :mark:. Votto :mark:. REDS :mark:.

















BIG RED MACHINE :mark:.

EDIT: Jay Bruce btw







. THIS ONE BELONGS TO THE REDS! :mark:.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I was shocked Bruce got those RBI.

RANGERS:BELTRE


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MURPH Dog fitting in nicely with the Nasty Nats. Pretty clutch knock in the 10th to seal the game. 1-0.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

In a game where I complained about the pitching of Madison Bumgarner, the San Francisco BASEBALL GIANTS went fucking insane and BURIED the Milkwaukee Brewers in runs. :sodone

To Maddy Bum's credit he did get it together in the fourth and struck out the side in his final, fifth inning. Thankfully he didn't need to be at his best today because...

Perennial BASED GOD Matt Duffy went in DRY on these Brewers with four RBIs and an incredible home run that had me speechless. Somehow despite this titan-like performance, he was outdone by...

Newcomer Denard Span who hit a ball which SPANNED the distance from home plate to just beyond the right field wall as he recorded an incredible FIVE RBIs in his debut game with the GIANTS. :done But just when you thought things couldn't possibly get any more amazing...

PANIK and POSEY followed up immediately with home runs of their own to cap off a brilliant season premiere which had this hopeless Giants zealot collapsed into his leather recliner with exhaustion from exalting the names of our unforgettable heroes with unapologetic glee. 

THE EVEN YEAR HAS OFFICIALLY BEGUN. PREPARE TO BE TROLLED, WORLD. GIANTS.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Toronto Blue Jays.

2 wins down, 160 more to come.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Panik and Duffy :mark: Giants in my Infield


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Donaldson, Thole and Saunders all go long in win #2 for the Jays. Dickey got roughed up early, but settled down and the bats came alive. Pillar made another great catch. Osuna with the save. Well oiled machine brings us to another 5-3 W.

In the National league...we sure that's Greinke pitching for the D-Backs? Sure doesn't look like it, because they're getting annihilated...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Greinke is a mentally unstable child, so seems like him


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/f52f.mp4

MVPillar strikes again :Banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

NO ADAM EATON, DON'T BE INJURED PLEASE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> Donaldson, Thole and Saunders all go long in win #2 for the Jays. Dickey got roughed up early, but settled down and the bats came alive. Pillar made another great catch. Osuna with the save. Well oiled machine brings us to another 5-3 W.
> 
> In the National league...we sure that's Greinke pitching for the D-Backs? Sure doesn't look like it, because they're getting annihilated...












I'm stoked to watch Sanchez pitch now! :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

This Marlins lineup is gonna bust through the ceiling this season, just know it. fpalm If Stanton can stay healthy for once. All the young guns have been slowly but surely getting a tad better at the plate every year. Yelich wants to hit more homers and RIBBIES :mark: 

Just hope it's not at the expense of his overall average.

Please stay healthy Jose 

Happy Opening Day boys n girls.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*https://fat.gfycat.com/SeparateLikableAbalone.webm

Great clip from the Reds game, nothing screams baseball like team spirit.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Joel Anthony said:


> This Marlins lineup is gonna bust through the ceiling this season, just know it. fpalm If Stanton can stay healthy for once. All the young guns have been slowly but surely getting a tad better at the plate every year. Yelich wants to hit more homers and RIBBIES :mark:
> 
> Just hope it's not at the expense of his overall average.
> 
> ...


How many years of this bum Chen?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:verlander :mark::dance Sssh Don't jinx it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thor :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717474639505727489


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> Thor :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717474639505727489


What would you do to get him and D'arnaud back?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Takers Revenge said:


> What would you do to get him and D'arnaud back?


I would bend over and let him show me the Nine Realms.

Off-topic, did you watch Aaron Sanchez' start tonight? Holy fuck, he looks like a completely different pitcher!

That line:

7 IP, 8 K, 0 BB, 1 ER


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

OBLIGATORY THE BIG FUCK :mark:

On pace for breaking Bonds single season record, while only playing half the season :side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> I would bend over and let him show me the Nine Realms.
> 
> Off-topic, did you watch Aaron Sanchez' start tonight? Holy fuck, he looks like a completely different pitcher!
> 
> ...


Yeah dude I caught bits and pieces. Guy is a fucking stud.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

TODD FATHER WITH A 3 RUN BOMB BABY!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

umps prevented the jays from going 162-0 tonight :jose


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Champ said:


> umps prevented the jays from going 162-0 tonight :jose


Look on the bright side, Aaron Sanchez broke out of his cocoon and transformed into a beautiful butterfly of dominance before our eyes.

His line tonight:

*7 IP, 5 H, 1 R, 0 BB, 8 K, 16 Swinging Strikes (17.5% SwStr%)*

He was absurd tonight showing plus 4SM, 2SM, CH, and CU pitches.

@DesolationRow, @JM, @KO Bossy, etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717581072268181504


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That's the way baseball go.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> Look on the bright side, Aaron Sanchez broke out of his cocoon and transformed into a beautiful butterfly of dominance before our eyes.
> 
> His line tonight:
> 
> ...


Sanchez brought his A game, putting down Longoria in the 2nd (or maybe 3rd, I forget) with a beautiful curve ball. And at least he didn't take the L.

Seriously though, the ending to the game was kind of...lame. Zaun just about lost his shit in the post game, talking about how stupid the new player "interference" rule is, how all these guys are trained from high school to break up double plays like that and how "these are grown men, if someone gets injured once in a while, so be it, but you're playing a professional sport." Gotta agree. I mean, plowing into a guy with your elbows out, trying to hurt him, that's no good. But aggressively sliding to make the 2nd baseman's throw harder? What's wrong with that? Bautista just whacked at his foot, the guy didn't fall or even shift off balance, yet he made a shitty throw that bounced twice and went wide. Tapping his foot played virtually no part.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays lost, but Aaron Sanchez tho :mark: Regularly throwing 96-97 mph heaters and mixing it up with that great curveball :banderas

I was so worried about our rotation and bullpen in the off season (especially after we lost Price), but Stroman, Sanchez and Estrada are gems. And with Storen and OSUNA as our closers/relief, our pitching is actually pretty great this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MLB does their first fuck job of the year on the Jays. 

(not really, it was the right call under the new rule. Just have to go with MLB always keeping the Jays down.)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jose Abreu looks like a damn goof at the plate today.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> Sanchez brought his A game, putting down Longoria in the 2nd (or maybe 3rd, I forget) with a beautiful curve ball. And at least he didn't take the L.
> 
> Seriously though, the ending to the game was kind of...lame. Zaun just about lost his shit in the post game, talking about how stupid the new player "interference" rule is, how all these guys are trained from high school to break up double plays like that and how "these are grown men, if someone gets injured once in a while, so be it, but you're playing a professional sport." Gotta agree. I mean, plowing into a guy with your elbows out, trying to hurt him, that's no good. But aggressively sliding to make the 2nd baseman's throw harder? What's wrong with that? Bautista just whacked at his foot, the guy didn't fall or even shift off balance, yet he made a shitty throw that bounced twice and went wide. Tapping his foot played virtually no part.


Lol if you don't want to interference call to end the game how about just stay in the baseline. Baseball ain't a contact sport, so Bautista was rightfully called out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The mics are so loud at home plate at the Sox game...you can hear the players clearly when they swear.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lol if you don't want to interference call to end the game how about just stay in the baseline. Baseball ain't a contact sport, so Bautista was rightfully called out.


He DID stay in the baseline...

Its not like he veered out of his way to take the guy out. He stayed in the lane, slid and his hand went out and tapped the guy's foot as HE is standing in the lane.

I understand the spirit of this rule. Its to prevent what happened with Chase Utley last year in the NLDS when he deliberately slid to take a guy out and ended up breaking Ruben Tejada's leg. You watch this play and it becomes plain as day that that wasn't Bautista's intent.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

More on Sanchez' start last night, from PITCHf/x:









source: http://www.brooksbaseball.net/pfxVB...04_05_tormlb_tbamlb_1/&prevDate=45&league=mlb

7 of his whiffs came from the "4 seam". PitchFX does have different movement values and there was a two and a half inch difference in drop and 2 inch difference is horizontal movement. If he could use his 2 seam for GB and looking K's and his 4 seam for whiffs it could be like adding another pitch.

CH









CU









4SM









2SM


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> He DID stay in the baseline...
> 
> Its not like he veered out of his way to take the guy out. He stayed in the lane, slid and his hand went out and tapped the guy's foot as HE is standing in the lane.
> 
> I understand the spirit of this rule. Its to prevent what happened with Chase Utley last year in the NLDS when he deliberately slid to take a guy out and ended up breaking Ruben Tejada's leg. You watch this play and it becomes plain as day that that wasn't Bautista's intent.


No, the spirit of the rule is ZERO contact.

The real fun will be when the rays win the division by a game.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lol if you don't want to interference call to end the game how about just stay in the baseline. Baseball ain't a contact sport, so Bautista was rightfully called out.


Just like with every sport, the powers at be love removing any sort of physicality to their game. Baseball absolutely is a "contact" sport ... on the basepaths . They took it away from catchers and are now taking away breaking up double plays as much as possible. These were rules that didn't really need changing to be honest considering there's hardly ever been many controversies in regards to breaking up double plays


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stinger Fan said:


> Just like with every sport, the powers at be love removing any sort of physicality to their game. Baseball absolutely is a "contact" sport ... on the basepaths . They took it away from catchers and are now taking away breaking up double plays as much as possible. These were rules that didn't really need changing to be honest considering there's hardly ever been many controversies in regards to breaking up double plays


Baseball is a contact sport the same way golf and tennis are contact sports. Bautista had absolutely zero reason to stick his hand out other than trying to do what he got caught doing. I'd rather not lose talented SS like Correa, Lindor, Seager, etc. due to some asswipe being overly aggressive at a spot where it's not warranted.

You want to hit someone, play football or hockey. Otherwise, play by the rules or get punished when you get called on it. Pretty simple.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> He DID stay in the baseline...
> 
> Its not like he veered out of his way to take the guy out. He stayed in the lane, slid and his hand went out and tapped the guy's foot as HE is standing in the lane.
> 
> I understand the spirit of this rule. Its to prevent what happened with Chase Utley last year in the NLDS when he deliberately slid to take a guy out and ended up breaking Ruben Tejada's leg. You watch this play and it becomes plain as day that that wasn't Bautista's intent.


Intent doesn't mean shit. If the Rays guy was right behind the bag and got hit, it's different, but he moved where he did to specifically avoid a takeout. That doesn't give Bautista ground to make contact with him. Bautista doesn't get the right of way to contact him there. This wasn't some sort of injustice. Bautista broke the rule and got caught.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The rule is dumb anyway.. Breaking up double plays has been around forever and rarely results in injury.. The only time its a problem is when the runner takes it to far, which is also rare


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I would like to make a point that the White Sox are currently alone in first place and that the new additions to the team are already helping them win....Frazier with 3 RBI last night, Rollins with a big home run....all these RBI's and big hits coming from new guys. I love this. People were also complaining that Rollins won the starting SS job. I like it, and I love that he's batting second. He's basically a second lead off guy if Eaton doesn't get on, then Rollins may be able to get on and steal a base, he still has speed! He showed that last night by hustling out a double play! Then if they both end up getting on the pitchers have to go through Abreu and Frazier!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Loving all the instant knee jerk reactions to player performances after 2 or 3 games.

:mark:

Mike Trout is 0-8. He must suck. Dropping him in fantasy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

At least he moved out of his parents house to a MANSION :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Loving all the instant knee jerk reactions to player performances after 2 or 3 games.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Mike Trout is 0-8. He must suck. Dropping him in fantasy.


Not sure if you're referring to my posts on Sanchez, but, if you are, his case represents a noticeable skill change. This is a guy who had a K/9 and BB/9 in 2015 that was 5.6 and 5.3 respectively.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> Not sure if you're referring to my posts on Sanchez, but, if you are, his case represents a noticeable skill change. This is a guy who had a K/9 and BB/9 in 2015 that was 5.6 and 5.3 respectively.


Yours and ABAS yes. I'd be marking out for Sanchez if he was on my team too though. He's probably good. 

It just seems like you're breaking down one of the greatest pitching performances of all time. It was a great start. Hope that he can build on it.

Let's see what he can do against some better lineups.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Calm down MrMr. We are allowed to talk about our teams, I said I like why this and that. I didn't say it's going to work every game. Abreu has looked like a goof at the plate so far this season though...swinging at pitches that would have landed in a basket at the Warriors game.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Yours and ABAS yes. I'd be marking out for Sanchez if he was on my team too though. He's probably good.
> 
> It just seems like you're breaking down one of the greatest pitching performances of all time. It was a great start. Hope that he can build on it.
> 
> Let's see what he can do against some better lineups.


It's more that I'm extremely surprised at what I'm seeing, and he's NEVER been this type of pitcher before, so, for the fellow Jays fans in here, I felt it necessitated more detailed information on how it happened and if it represents a skill change or luck? I would say that the amount of whiffs and the fact that he walked no one would suggest that it wasn't luck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:JOSH :JOSH2

I would like to know @El Conquistador's thoughts on all of this.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://nypost.com/2016/04/03/the-new-utley-rule-is-going-to-be-a-blight-on-baseball/

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/columns/jeff-gordon/tipsheet-chase-utley-rule-stirs-controversy/article_09e8b5e8-2bc7-5b41-b1ac-da62737a5cae.html



Seems I'm not the only one who thinks this rule is stupid. Gibbons is pretty pissed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The slide Guyer just did should be illegal as well under the new soft ball rules. No call though. I assumed this is how this would go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> It's more that I'm extremely surprised at what I'm seeing, and he's NEVER been this type of pitcher before, so, for the fellow Jays fans in here, I felt it necessitated more detailed information on how it happened and if it represents a skill change or luck? I would say that the amount of whiffs and the fact that he walked no one would suggest that it wasn't luck.


I saw much of that game. I don't think it's luck either. He's improved. 

stay safe Josh Donaldson.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

JM I figured you'd be above your fellow BJ bandwagoners and not go with a "refs" complaint...

the trap has been set


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Perfect Poster is the curse on Tigers bullpen more real than the curse on the Chicago Cubs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> JM I figured you'd be above your fellow BJ bandwagoners and not go with a "refs" complaint...
> 
> the trap has been set


All I'm saying is, from what I've seen they aren't calling the rule consistently. If you're going to bring it shitty softball rules you need to enforce them all the time, not when you feel like it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

JD has a strained calf muscle. Not good, but better than a knee, hamstring, shoulder, wrist, back injury.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> @Perfect Poster is the curse on Tigers bullpen more real than the curse on the Chicago Cubs?


Yeah, it seems K Rod has caught a case of TigersAIDS. Only closer I've had any real faith in since they became a contender has been Benoit, and that still blew up in their face.

Jones, Rodney, Valverde, Nathan, now K Rod. What a heaping pile of dung. Probably will do something dumb and blow their wad on Chapman next offseason too.

Of course it's only one game, but he looked real bad. If he bombs though I'd hope they'd go closer by committee (though I know they won't). 



JM said:


> All I'm saying is, from what I've seen they aren't calling the rule consistently. If you're going to bring it shitty softball rules you need to enforce them all the time, not when you feel like it.


I have no idea what play you're actually referring to, but trolololol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> I have no idea what play you're actually referring to, but trolololol


Guyer had a slide today that was textbook as far as what they are now enforcing against and they did squat.

Fux u PP  :crying:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kyle Seager would hit .280 and 35 HR if he was Texas Ranger.

Cano would hit .350 with 65 HR if he was a Texas Ranger.

They mash so hard in Arlington. Glad to see them leave for a bit imo.


Angels are next. Good time for Mike Trout to starting shredding baseballs. Texas bullpen is bad so far. Really bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Its okay guys. Every single fear I had about the Cardinals has came true in the last two days. I really hope Wong learns to hits lefties. Our offense yesterday was led by Aledmys Diaz and Jedd Gyorko. That says it all right there.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I bought the MLB.TV package earlier today, only cost me $75 cause I got 35% off from a student discount. Not a bad deal. 



-edit- Watching the Detroit game right now, Kinsler is looking good this year so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> I bought the MLB.TV package earlier today, only cost me $75 cause I got 35% off from a student discount. Not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> 
> -edit- Watching the Detroit game right now, Kinsler is looking good this year so far.


Isn't it 150 for the whole season? How would a 35% discount get you to $75?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Isn't it 150 for the whole season? How would a 35% discount get you to $75?




It's $110, they got sued or something and had to drop the price.
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?c_id=mlb&affiliateId=mlbMENU


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:hmm: I may have to bite the bullet and get that then...

Edit: question to anyone with mlbtv... Can multiple people use it at once? Probably something I could look up myself, but how would you rate it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Don't even care that we lost today. Just glad that we're out of TB. Watching games in Tropicana Field is depressing af.

On to the Red Sox now where Stro will start in the home opener.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> :hmm: I may have to bite the bullet and get that then...
> 
> Edit: question to anyone with mlbtv... Can multiple people use it at once? Probably something I could look up myself, but how would you rate it?


I assume multiple people can use it at once. Don't see why they couldn't.

You get EVERY game (blackout applies). The HD stream is high quality. It's definitely worth $100 and change.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kinsler made me throw in the towel on the Chen experiment two at bats in


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> :JOSH :JOSH2
> 
> I would like to know @El Conquistador's thoughts on all of this.


Don't get me started...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

NOT CRAZY ABOUT THIS JEFF SAMARDZIJA CHARACTER GOTTA SAY

But I am crazy about MATT DUFFY who homered again today. :mark:

Now for a 4-game home series against evil incarnate. This series will feature Bumgarner/Kershaw and Cueto/Kazmir. Probably worth watching.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

@Perfect Poster I used my AppleTV and my computer to watch 5 games at the same time today, so I was signed in on the different places, so I'm guessing yea multiple people can watch at the same time.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

the Jays with a legit loss????

WTF!?!?!?!?

Everything I have ever believed in was wrong.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Schebler :mark:. REDS :mark:. 










Pitching :mark:. Clutch bats :mark:. Dramatics :mark:.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm watching the Reds game and they just showed their lineup...it's literally a AAA/AA team featuring Joey Votto. That's pathetic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Kyle Seager would hit .280 and 35 HR if he was Texas Ranger.
> 
> Cano would hit .350 with 65 HR if he was a Texas Ranger.
> 
> ...


Angels pitching aint much to write about either, Santiago can easily crumble against an offense like Texas', dont even get me started on shoemaker fpalm.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So, Nicasio was off to a filthy start. Looks like the next Searage success story.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Forget Nicasio and Story.

JAY BRUCE not being hot garbage is the surprise of this very early season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Forget Nicasio and Story.
> 
> JAY BRUCE not being hot garbage is the surprise of this very early season.


That's going to get rectified in May with a below .200 all month :side:. Or maybe he finally figured it out :hmm:.

Suarez with the GRAND SLAM :mark:. Bruuuuuuuuuce :mark:.

















No expectations, no pressure. Everyone is loose and having fun; which is good. Wish it was more people at the game though :side:. REDS :mark:.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Forget Nicasio and Story.
> 
> JAY BRUCE not being hot garbage is the surprise of this very early season.


Still, I would avoid that Saunders trade even if had another chance to make it.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Any White Sox fans here will be loving Mat Latos right now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Any White Sox fans here will be loving Mat Latos right now


 @ABAS

Go Tigers though :miggy2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Wait. So the neighborhood/phantom tag at second is now completely illegal and won't result in an out?!?!?! 

What's the point of that? Now these idiots are changing things nobody was complaining about. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> @ABAS
> 
> Go Tigers though :miggy2


I thought you are Brewers fan. Tigers your AL team?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> I thought you are Brewers fan. Tigers your AL team?


Yes, sir. But if the Tigers play the Brewers, down with the Tigers.

But this season I am going to need a major league club to cheer for in August and September :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ABREU BOMB ALERT SYSTEM HAS BEEN ACTIVATED. WE HAVE DETECTED ON OUR RADAR A MISSILE LIKE OBJECT FLYING OVERHEAD OAKLAND. PLEASE GO INTO YOUR SHELTERS OR COVER YOURSELVES IN YOUR BASEMENT. ALERT IS ACTIVE FOR 4 HOURS AT THE TIME OF THIS MESSAGE.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ok, so the White Sox are going to be 3-1. Here's my thoughts and take away from this 3-1. 

Pitching:

Absolutely amazing so far. This may have something to do with them playing Oakland. Only person I am not impressed with so far on the pitching staff is Nate Jones, stop trying to over throw the ball and get the ball over the plate.

Batting:

Not impressed as of right now. This is the same thing the White Sox did ALL last year, they could only score 1, 2, 3, or 4 runs. (minus todays game...6 runs so far) It's hard to win games against better teams than the A's (which is about 28 other teams) by only scoring up to 4 runs. Another thing I was not impressed with was ANOTHER thing the White Sox did all last year, when they were down by 1 run late last year they flat out would give up hitting wise. Their batting would be absolutely terrible....the same thing happened in their 1 loss this series, so I hope they turn that around. They're also striking out a lot this year...but that's nothing out of the ordinary for the White Sox.

Overall:

Ventura is still being absolutely idiotic with which relievers come in and when, besides that his line ups have been fine...get Garcia out of there though please, send him to AAA. This team right now is a B+ and the pitching saves it, along with the 6 runs so far today.



-edit-

Someone in Oakland must be racist....there is only 1 black player on the team, someone must have told them they need to get one black guy on the team so no one cries racism.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'll have to defer to you, Sidewinder. I've seen portions of the first four games but haven't made it pass the 6th inning in any of them with these west cost start times. I will be able to evaluate them shortly. They have been facing arguably the worst team in the AL, too. So, let's keep some perspective (not saying you're losing perspective). Good to hear, though. I saw Rodon last night for a bit and he seemed to be getting behind early in a majority of the counts.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> I'll have to defer to you, Sidewinder. I've seen portions of the first four games but haven't made it pass the 6th inning in any of them with these west cost start times. I will be able to evaluate them shortly. They have been facing arguably the worst team in the AL, too. So, let's keep some perspective (not saying you're losing perspective). Good to hear, though. I saw Rodon last night for a bit and he seemed to be getting behind early in a majority of the counts.



That's why I added that they're playing Oakland in the pitching section. Rodon did pretty well, only had 1 walk yesterday. He was his usual self, but this time he was getting out of those bad counts. Once again, probably because it's Oakland...any other team he may have had 3,4, or 5 walks. It was a really boring and long game too....Sonnie Gray on the other side was pitching.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow osey2 3 knocks today for your boy


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao The Dodgers running out of reasons to justify their continued existence as an entity in professional sports. 

They may have been able to dodge giving up a run in 3 and a half games but they could not dodge the Giants dropping another TWELVE-SPOT on yet another victim of the manifestation of the 2016 gameplan: OFFENSE. Everybody on the Giants team has hit a grand slam so far this year [citation not needed shut the fuck up]. 

Crawford started the pivotal rallies which would culminate in the utter ruination of the life of every single soul cast so far adrift as to call themselves a Los Angeles Dodgers fan. A picture from the Prince of Baseball's younger years helps illuminate the background context of his role in the glorious events which transpired today: 










Peavy was pretty bad and I'm pretty sure 3/5ths of our starting rotation is going to have an ERA in the double digits, but it won't matter due to the aforementioned OFFENSE and the ever-present beam of light surrounding this team known as THE EVEN YEAR. 

Tomorrow Matt Cain takes on a rookie pitcher, but more importantly OFFENSE takes on a rookie pitcher. Should be good times. :side: 

Oh yeah, and CHRIS HESTON got the win today.

:heston

Matter of time before he's back in the rotation surely. 












































:heston


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Bye bye Schwarber's season. God damn that looked painful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mike Trout got a hit.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cya later to his knee.. Ugh thats tough to watch

What happened to him starting at catcher today?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Cya later to his knee.. Ugh thats tough to watch
> 
> What happened to him starting at catcher today?




Not a Cubs fan, but they probably wanted to get Montero's bat in the line up too. Didn't the Cubs also say he won't be playing catcher anymore, because he's a terrible defensive catcher?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Mike Trout got a hit.




Time for a new topic title...like how about the last time the White Sox were 3-1 was 2005....they won the World Series that year. They're 3-1 right now. They are winning the World Series this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Schwarber isn't really a catcher right now, not a Major League one. Montero is vastly superior behind the plate.

Cubs were going to use him behind the plate with Hammel. There was talk of it at least.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Schwarber isn't really a catcher right now, not a Major League one. Montero is vastly superior behind the plate.
> 
> Cubs were going to use him behind the plate with Hammel. There was talk of it at least.



It's insane how these catchers go through AA/AAA and they're amazing there, then they get called up and they're considered terrible catchers. It shows how much better the players are in the MLB.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cubs were hoping to get Kyle more experience behind the dish this year so he could haul more time once Ross retires


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ABAS is an :ti TBSTAX


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This Cubs game is insane, 9-6...in the top of the 4th.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'll say it, Miami ends with a better record than the White Cox


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Dub said:


> Angels pitching aint much to write about either, Santiago can easily crumble against an offense like Texas', dont even get me started on shoemaker fpalm.


Ugh bullpen is still garbage. Can't hit for shit either. 

Trout heating up. Sweep incoming :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOLDODGERS :heston


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Joe Kelly on the bump today :mark: Look out Blue Jays.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Besides the hitting, I liked what I saw from Iglesias and Stephenson. Excluding the bullpen because I already know they stink; just bend and don't break. Jumbo and Hoover hold it down.

This series against the Pirates ( who are leagues above the Phillies ) should tell more about our prospects.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm very interested in seeing what we can get out of Kelly this season. Every since about July of 15 I have seen a extremely motivated Joe Kelly on the mound, who is limiting the walks and increasing his ground ball percentage. With a sinker like he possess, along with the hardest average fastball among starters in the MLB he should be able to carve up any team on any night. Here's to hoping he continues his recent string of success.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Joe Kelly on the bump today :mark: Look out Blue Jays.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox not winning the WS this season lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> I'll say it, Miami ends with a better record than the White Cox





:ha



Also, John Danks is the worst "pitcher" in the league. Maybe even ever.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Its been an interesting game at the Roger's Center...we had the game in hand and blew it. Kelly was fucking terrible, but Stroman got roughed up a bit in the 6th. Thanks Jesse Chavez, why did we get him again? Why was he better than Hendriks? Its not over yet but squandering a 5 run lead is pretty embarrassing.

On the other hand, JD is having quite a night. So is Brock Holt, the fucker (I kid, I like Holt). But this game hasn't said anything Jays fans aren't aware of. We have insane offence, and our starting pitching is usually pretty solid. But our bullpen...beyond Cecil and Osuna, its not very smooth sailing. When the starter gets chased early and you have to rely on the likes of Tepera and friends, its not a good sign.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Besides the hitting, I liked what I saw from Iglesias and Stephenson. Excluding the bullpen because I already know they stink; just bend and don't break. Jumbo and Hoover hold it down.
> 
> This series against the Pirates ( who are leagues above the Phillies ) should tell more about our prospects.


So far I've liked what I have seen. Of course, I am not expecting very much in the rebuilding phase they are in, but still I think the Reds might not lose 100 games this year. We'll see how the young pitchers do after the league adjusts to them after about a month. It is nice to see some damn hitting, for once.

Then again, Hoover showing us tonight why he is not the best choice for closer. :mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hoover's breaking ball will make little leaguers point and laugh :done

What an heartbreaker. GG Reds :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deadpool said:


> Then again, Hoover showing us tonight why he is not the best choice for closer. :mj4


We each just posted about woat Hoover at the exact same time lol.

:mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hoover somehow had owned Marte before tonight, but obviously that's just the epitome of small sample size. 

What a terrible pitch and hitters like Marte will punish you for being terrible. 

It was as much or more on Ohlendorf. Sorry you guys have him. He's bad too. Worse than Hoover really.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Oh my god, that was amazing. Announcer maybe 2 seconds before Hoover's delivery: Now would be a perfect time for Starling Marte's first grand slam.....


Made no sense the Reds were ahead anyways. 6 walks and 3 HBP and a couple errors yet somehow the Pirates only managed 2 runs to that point.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ugh depressing. Up 5 runs and we lose because our bullpen largely sucks.

They really have to fix this, its always been our biggest weakness.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> Ugh depressing. Up 5 runs and we lose because our bullpen largely sucks.
> 
> They really have to fix this, its always been our biggest weakness.


I think it's more Boston having a powerful lineup. They pummeled Kluber and Carrasco pretty good too. 

Brock Holt is also hitting way over his head right now. 

I didn't watch this game, but I see Chavez and Storen gave up the runs after Stroman was hammered. Chavez and Storen are pretty good. They will help out the Jays more than hurt them. At least they should.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fire Gibbons!

Never been a fan of his. I will go to my grave saying last year's Jays run was in spite of Gibbons, not done with his help.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:woo :drose Giants :Jordan Dodgers. pull a pitcher who has a no hitter brehs.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm wasn't correct saying Joe Kelly would have a good game. I was way off with that. But I'm glad the offence could pull it off. Bullpen pitched well. Ramirez struck out four and the back end, Koji and Kimbrel bended but didn't break. Brock Holt never ceases to amaze me. Guy can fucking near do it all. I'll admit his above his head but Christ, show me another player, and you can, but another guy who can play so many positions effectively.

EDIT: @TKOK I recall Buchholz being on a leash when he threw his no-no and almost getting yanked in the 9th..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Joe Biagini looked really good today. Made his major league debut and had a strong showing. I still have faith in our bullpen. Chavez and Gavin Floyd did pretty well against Tampa Bay. Drew Storen has had a rocky start so far, but hoping he adjusts soon. Everyone knows Brett Cecil is good. So I'm still holding out hope that everything will be fine before end of April. 

And we'll get the Sox back. Probably on Sunday when ACESTRADA returns to make his first start of the season :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

AL East is also the toughest division to pitch in and it's not really close. 

Camden Yards, Skydome, Bronx, and Fenway are all very much hitters' parks. It also just so happens these four teams have some pretty good hitters.

So if your pitching has some bad days...that's the way baseball go.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kyle officially out for the season. 

Poor Cubs can never catch a break. Lets see what they can do going forward.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kyle officially out for the season.
> 
> *Poor Cubs can never catch a break. Lets see what they can do going forward.*




:what


They catch a massive break every year, their fans stay with them, even though they never do anything in the playoffs ever. When the White Sox won in 2005, the White Sox still didn't pick up many fans, hell, the attendance numbers stayed the same for the next season as it did in 2005, which wasn't too hot.


-edit- Ok I lied, just looked it up. Didn't think it actually went up...but it did...a lot. Going to round up here....in 2005 White Sox averaged 29K a game, Cubs averaged 39K a game...2006 White Sox averaged 36.5K a game, Cubs averaged 39K a game. So Cubs fan stayed, more White Sox fans started actually going to the games. 2007 saw a drop for the White Sox down to 33K, then each year it keeps going down for the Sox.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The White Sox will not win the World Series this year. :fact

Royals are going to defend the title. :fact


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Pablo "fat as fuck" Sandoval's belt just exploded on a swing? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> :what
> 
> 
> They catch a massive break every year, their fans stay with them, even though they never do anything in the playoffs ever. When the White Sox won in 2005, the White Sox still didn't pick up many fans, hell, the attendance numbers stayed the same for the next season as it did in 2005, which wasn't too hot.
> ...


How is having a loyal fan base = catching a massive break? When you haven't won a WS in 100+ years and haven't even made it in 75, it's probably a pretty fair argument to make.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Iglesias slider is nasty. Good looking stuff today. And Suarez bat is lit. 

Plz bullpen plz.

EDIT: Reds :mark:. Should already have the series wrapped up imo :side:.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> The White Sox will not win the World Series this year. :fact
> 
> *Royals are going to defend the title. :fact*




Its an even year so predicting the Giants.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So we rested Posey yesterday so he'd be 100% for the Bumgarner/Kershaw match-up, and then we rest Crawford AND Panik today. Not sure I understand the reasoning there. Multiple infield errors cost us the game. Adrianza did hammer off of LOLKERSHAW though. So did BUMGARNER, once again. Kershaw must see him in his nightmares. 

Casilla blew the save, too. :mj2 He looked like he had no idea where the ball was going to go.

Our infield and bullpen should be our greatest strengths this season, writing off today's game as an example of how weird baseball is.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

C'mon Jays, stop this early season slide


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*






Pablo Sandoval having a whale of a game vs the Jays. The belt finally tapped out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Man. This line-up would be looking good if Votto could hit worth a damn right now. Him and Bruce must've switched genes. Melville looks shaky in this debut, but I'm glad he found out a way to get out of that loaded jam.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Jays win!! Osuna Matata.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jay Bruuuuuuuuuuce with the WALK OFF :mark:. Phillips is fat but he RAN :mark:.

















Another one belongs to the REDS :mark:.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm guessing the Phillies are only winning 40-50 something games this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nomar Mazara:mark:

3/4 with a HR :mark:

Rangers lose /that'sthewaybaseballgo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

old man weaver still has a few tricks up his sleeve


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The best part of yesterday's game was a guy in the crowd holding up a belt during Sandoval's AB :lmao

https://streamable.com/i8mx


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sonnie Gray will be a Cub by the end of July, I'm calling it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Sonnie Gray will be a Cub by the end of July, I'm calling it.


Why Gray? I hope you're right. Oakland needs to keep trading away their best players.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm not even sure the Cubs really need to go after another top arm. Lester, Arrieta, Lackey, Hendricks and Hammel is a solid rotation. They won't trade for a starter unless one of them does terrible (not likely) or an injury (maybe) but in terms of talent, they don't need another SP.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ABRS should change his name to GTAS for Gray Trade Alert System. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Matz got anally reamed :sodone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Couldn't hold on :jose. Finnegan was going for the no-hitter, but he got tired, and you know the rest. GG Reds.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Got MLB TV today.. Oh baby thats the best thing ever :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox off to a decent start so far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK 

What. A. First. Week.

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Thoughts on Opening Day itself? Best summarized by the erudite exactitude of *CamillePunk*: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/desolationrow-page3.html#vmessage340017

Thoughts on Game 2? Was awesome.

For the first time since 1884 (!!!) the GIANTS scored 12 runs or more in two of the first four games of the season... :sodone

That Home Opener against the Dodgers, trailing 4-0 through four innings... the GIANTS came roaring back. MVPANIK is some sort of second base deity, nothing less. I will not accept any alternative arguments. As I was noting to *Camille* in the chatbox moments ago, Panik has proven to be, upon being called up, some sort of amalgamation of Joe Morgan, Chase Utley and Robinson Cano (somewhat park-adjusted). Simply remarkable. Tiny sample size, which means it may as well be thrown out the proverbial window, but it's GIANTS vs. Dodgers so I don't care about fancy shmancy arguments such as those: MVPANIK owns J.P. Howell's SOUL. Owns his SOUL. It's perverse. And wonderful. Powell faced six batters in the GIANTS series and surrendered six hits. 'Twas wonderful. 

GIANTS threatening to be no-hit Friday night but unsung heroes Trevor BROWN and Ehire ADRIANZA took care of that in a hurry! :mark: Brandon CRAWFORD with that opposite field blast to straightaway left field for the walk-off homer... :banderas

:bum and ADRIANZA hitting homers off of Kershaw. And that's all you need to know about that game. :side:

Sunday: Johnny "B. Goode" CUETO with a terrible first inning, a BABIP-fueled nightmare out of some sociopathic Dodger fan's wildest dreams, with the GIANTS trailing 5-0 almost instantly. GIANTS said, nah-nah! :mark: MVPOSEY osey2 with a blast! BELT, who just received a six-year extension--for his belt? does Sandoval need another extension? ho ho ho--with a home run of his own! Did I mention that the GIANTS went back-to-back-to-back with home runs in the Opening Day game against the Brewers of @A-C-P and @Ratman? May not have mentioned that. :side: :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence :bum


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@JM

Nola continuing that rola :sodone


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> White Sox off to a decent start so far.



:drose don't disappoint me White Sox. (I'm looking at you John Danks and Petrika).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> @JM
> 
> Nola continuing that rola :sodone


I like him a lot. Especially the low walk rate. That's so unusual for high K young pitchers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

He's also played the Padres and Reds, so maybe once he expands the sample size.

I'm also enjoyed Oh, the RP in STL @TomahawkJock 8 K's, 0 hits in 3.2 IP


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> How is having a loyal fan base = catching a massive break? When you haven't won a WS in 100+ years and haven't even made it in 75, it's probably a pretty fair argument to make.


 @ABAS plz respawn to my question


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> He's also played the Padres and Reds, so maybe once he expands the sample size.
> 
> I'm also enjoyed Oh, the RP in STL @TomahawkJock 8 K's, 0 hits in 3.2 IP


He's been really good. He's a typical Cardinals pitcher. Gets a lot of grounders because he has a really nice slider. Our bullpen is looking real nasty (and its also really underrated) this season between Oh, Siegrist and Rosenthal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK

WHAT CAN BROWN DO FOR YOU?! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Forget about Mr. Story. Trevor BROWN is the NL Rookie of the Year candidate we must all watch carefully! :mark: Not one but _two_ two-run HOME RUNS by Mr. BROWN! :mark: :mark: :mark: Not since 1955's film noir classic, _The Big Combo_, has there been such a foreboding, puissant "Mr. Brown." :side: http://colemancornerincinema.blogspot.com/2008/08/big-combo-1955.html :side: (Highly recommend that film, by the way. :side 

SAMARDZIJA! :mark: :mark: :mark: He hit a DOUBLE of his own, after which he sent down nine straight batters! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin He struck out Trevor Story THREE TIMES! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin You could say the GIANTS took over the story here. The narrative was shaped exclusively by gentlemen wearing orange and black. :aryha 

SAMARDZIJA with eight stellar inning at Coors Field! :cheer :woo

ence with a two-run homer of his own! Multi-hit game for MVPENCE! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MVPAGAN! MVCRAWFORD! MVPANIK! MVDUFFY hit the ball hard all night long with little to show for it, but he also made some nifty defensive plays in the hot corner! :mark: MVSPAN spanned the spacious centerfield with the gleeful ease of a gazelle! :mark: :dancingpenguin 

The GIANTS lead the WORLD in home runs! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

For the first time in GIANTS history, the GIANTS have hit home runs in all of their eight first games of the season! :mark: And it seems like every game has featured _multiple_ homers! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin ence :bum osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:BELTRE

He's hitting early this season:mark:

:BELTRE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

As an Atlanta fan, the excitement of the new season is already gone.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

King Bryce with that GAME WINNING DOUBLE in the 8th to put the Nasty Nats 5-1. When Barry Bonds was asked what he thought about Bryce, he replied "dat boy gon' be good".

Where is GOON when you need someone to discuss the Nationals with?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Surprised it's no Baltimore fans on here. They've been the 'cool kids' for awhile now. I dig them uniforms :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kemba said:


> As an Atlanta fan, the excitement of the new season is already gone.


Dansby Swanson is raking in the minors.



El Conquistador said:


> King Bryce with that GAME WINNING DOUBLE in the 8th to put the Nasty Nats 5-1. When Barry Bonds was asked what he thought about Bryce, he replied "dat boy gon' be good".
> 
> Where is GOON when you need someone to discuss the Nationals with?


When are Turner and Giolito getting called up?



Honchkrow said:


> Surprised it's no Baltimore fans on here. They've been the 'cool kids' for awhile now. I dig them uniforms :banderas


 @IMPULSE


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Surprised it's no Baltimore fans on here. They've been the 'cool kids' for awhile now. I dig them uniforms :banderas


The Birds are getting on my nerves.. Doing a good job exposing some lame Red Sox pitching.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

O's are never going to lose :tripsblessed


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Where did Justin Verlander's fastball go? I don't see a lot of Tigers games, I was aware of him falling off but kind of forgot about it until watching him against the Bucs the other day. He had the best stuff in baseball, now he's got like...backend starter stuff. Kate Upton's tits related? Kind of sucks for the Tigers since they paid him already and he's probably never going to be the pitcher he was.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> When are Turner and Giolito getting called up?


I think Giolito will be up sooner than later. It definitely has to do with arbitration eligibility, super 2 status, etc,. There's no way - A) Roark is an effective 5th starter; B) Strasburg doesn't tweak something. I'd say late May - early June for Giolito. 

Trea Turner should be the starting SS now. He's already more qualified than Espinosa, but some seasoning in the minors will do Trea well. He will also be called up if Dusty gets his head out of his ass. The one good thing is that the team is loose and having fun playing for Dusty, which is a complete 360 from last year playing under Matt "Coach of the Year" Williams.

datshowbaseballgoes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I still think that the Papelbon/Bryce dust up was staged in order to get Williams fired.:side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> I like him (Aaron Nola) a lot. Especially the low walk rate. That's so unusual for high K young pitchers.


I wonder if Nola will be as good as Marcus "STROSHOW" Stroman and CY Sanchez, JM...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Finally.. Let's hope the damn offense wakes up from hibernation now!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> O's are never going to lose :tripsblessed


It sounds like you found a new team.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MVP for the Jays/Yankees game goes to Ivan Nova for finally awakening the beast that is the Jays offense. About fucking time boys. AL East, we coming for you :cudi


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Came here to say fuck the Blue Jays :hogan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox pitchers were good tonight, especially Rodon. Twins offense being ass probably helped a bit though. And fuck the next game being on at 11:30 am central time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kemba said:


> As an Atlanta fan, the excitement of the new season is already gone.


It's all right. This is a rebuilding season. It's honestly best to lose as many games as possible in 2016 from Atlanta's perspective. As *MrMr* pointed out, Dansby Swanson looks like a potential phenom with the bat. I know Andrelton Simmons--who I saw up close today at the Angels/Athletics game--was a consummate shortstop with the glove but Swanson's probably a thoroughly solid-at-worst defensive shortstop while representing major offensive production, too. He could be one of the most valuable players in the game in short order. The Braves have numerous prospects that look like not mere future big-league players but cornerstones for their respective positions, a sort of miniature version of prospect renaissance that the Pirates and Cubs have undergone over the past few years. :lmao The Diamondbacks were completely ripped off with that offseason trade for Shelby Miller, and it's not even Miller's fault. Miller's not _bad_ but the price they paid was, from a prospective perspective (ooh check out the word play), almost incalculable. 



Honchkrow said:


> Surprised it's no Baltimore fans on here. They've been the 'cool kids' for awhile now. I dig them uniforms :banderas


 @IMPULSE @Whatevername*Pez*isgoingbythesedays



Godway said:


> Where did Justin Verlander's fastball go? I don't see a lot of Tigers games, I was aware of him falling off but kind of forgot about it until watching him against the Bucs the other day. He had the best stuff in baseball, now he's got like...backend starter stuff. Kate Upton's tits related? Kind of sucks for the Tigers since they paid him already and he's probably never going to be the pitcher he was.


His average velocity has certainly dropped from roughly the beginning of 2014 onward. 2015 seemed to suggest that in spite of the struggles to bring the heat the way he used to, he can nevertheless be highly effective. Evidently his slider is not breaking properly at the moment...? That is what I heard, in any case.



El Conquistador said:


> I think Giolito will be up sooner than later. It definitely has to do with arbitration eligibility, super 2 status, etc,. There's no way - A) Roark is an effective 5th starter; B) Strasburg doesn't tweak something. I'd say late May - early June for Giolito.
> 
> Trea Turner should be the starting SS now. He's already more qualified than Espinosa, but some seasoning in the minors will do Trea well. He will also be called up if Dusty gets his head out of his ass. The one good thing is that the team is loose and having fun playing for Dusty, which is a complete 360 from last year playing under Matt "Coach of the Year" Williams.
> 
> datshowbaseballgoes


:lol Matt Williams.

I'm surprised that Roark hasn't panned out the way it seemed like he probably would at a certain point. Nevertheless, I agree with you about Giolito. He'll be up before long. 



MrMister said:


> I still think that the Papelbon/Bryce dust up was staged in order to get Williams fired.:side:


False flag imo.



El Conquistador said:


> I wonder if Nola will be as good as Marcus "STROSHOW" Stroman and CY Sanchez, JM...


:lol

GIANTS finally did not homer today. Needless to say they may have lost their Coors Field game. :side:

Also: could the Rockies please inexplicably trade Nolan Arenado to some random AL East team? 'Cause that would be swell. May be the biggest GIANTS-killer in the NL right now. :side:
@Dub As said earlier in this post I went to the Wednesday afternoon Angels/Athletics game. Rarely has a game been ostensibly decided in such overwhelming fashion by one man: :trout He annihilated the A's in every way imaginable, whether in centerfield or at the plate or on the bases. 

I just "chilled" as they say on the Coliseum grounds awaiting the WARRIORS game later Wednesday evening. About forty minutes after the A's lost the game 5-1, I called in to a local talk show host on 95.7 "The Game" pretending to be "Barney on the Bay Bridge." Delivered some delicious "hot takes" including the thought that "The Oakland A's are suffering from a monstrous elephant in the room, and no, Chris Townsend, I'm not talking about the mascot Stomper who walked by my seat several times. I refuse to deign to acknowledge that creature's existence. I'm talking about Billy Butler. Thirty million, three years for this pudgy truck driver-lookin' slob? Billy Beane trades Josh Donaldson to the Toronto Blue Jays for... reasons that are still utterly indecipherable, but excitedly signs the biggest bust in baseball? This is a perspicuously egregious example of mismanagement by the front office."

Townsend: "...I don't know what you're saying. But yes I agree, this relationship between the Oakland A's and Billy Butler is not going to end well." 

*Dub* had to love this one. I smiled for him and his team.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kemba said:


> It sounds like you found a new team.


NOt really I just have a few O's on a fantasy team :lol

Brewers are a .500 team now :WOO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> I wonder if Nola will be as good as Marcus "STROSHOW" Stroman and CY Sanchez, JM...


Flexy you cheeky son of a gun.

You saying CY Sanchez is fitting because by this time in 2046 the award will be called the Aaron Sanchez Award.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Surprised it's no Baltimore fans on here. They've been the 'cool kids' for awhile now. I dig them uniforms :banderas





MrMister said:


> @IMPULSE





DesolationRow said:


> @IMPULSE @Whatevername*Pez*isgoingbythesedays


I miss IMP. Baseball needs a IMP sighting :jose

REDS getting spanked btw :done. But we're in rebuilding mode, so w/e :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Reds are losing every game my wife watches. So far they have won every game she misses.
Too late to change the schedule to all day games. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox are 6-2 baby!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> White Sox are 6-2 baby!


7-2 now. (Y)

LOL at the Twins being 0-9.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is Mat Latos good again? He's faced A's and Twins. So probably not.

Maybe he was never good, just the promise of being good.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

No, Latos was never good. He just threw hard and threatened to be good a few times. 

Pirates got Justin Masterson on a minors deal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Is Mat Latos good again? He's faced A's and Twins. So probably not.
> 
> Maybe he was never good, just the promise of being good.


He's been pretty good so far in his 2 starts, but yeah, it bad just be more of the A's and Twins being bad. Apparently one reason he signed here was because he likes Navarro being the catcher, so that's something I suppose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOLTWINS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Meh, White Sox are winning against terrible teams. They're not even beating them up, they're winning each game by only scoring 3-4 runs...this offense needs to pick it up. Todd Frazier looking like Adam Dunn and Adam LaRoche batting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I have no idea if the White Sox are good or not, but good teams beat bad teams says MrObvious. We're pretty sure Oakland and Minnesota will finish below average, ie they'll be bad. Either team would need some insane prolonged lucky bounces to be good.

This is kind of who Frazier is. He's a streaky hitter with good power. He'll get it going at some point.

Adam Dunn in his prime was pretty great to have on your team tbstax.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Missed a little JV talk earlier w/r/t his velocity. He'll never be the 95-96 mph fire baller anymore, but I think/hope he turns into more of a precision pitcher we saw towards the end of last year. That'll mean his secondary stuff will have to get sharper, though April usually is his worst month. He looked good in his first start till his last inning, but he seemed to struggle to put the Pirates hitters away (they have a very pesky lineup).

He won't be that strikeout an inning pitcher anymore, but now that he seems healthy I suspect he'll get closer back to top 20-25 status.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

JAYS WIN!!!!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Esky with the PLAY OF THE YEAR!!!!!!



















:Oooh


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Boys, this is the Nats year. I know, it's a generalization. They are playing really, really well and look like they're actually enjoying being at the ball park.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Bryce is going to shatter his ankle mid-May and never be the same, fuck that pompous asshole, Giancarlo is 10x the player he'll ever be


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> Bryce is going to shatter his ankle mid-May and never be the same, fuck that pompous asshole, Giancarlo is 10x the player he'll ever be


Have some of my negs, asshole that is preposterous


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

8-2 BABY! They won't quit!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*








with another pitching gem.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Have some of my negs, asshole that is preposterous


Ouch, a .00001% ding

Stanton is a generational talent. Nobody in the league but him has 60 home run potential if they just stay healthy. Guys like Harper need everything to go right, Stanton just needs to not get hit by pitchers too scared he's gonna rape them with a baseball bat.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Reds my never win again. Srs. Rage quit inevitable imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

"Fun" with miniscule sample sizes:

Madison Bumgarner's opposing batters slash line for leadoff hitters in innings thus far is .650/.760/1.890.

All other hitters are roughly at .130/.200/.300.

:side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Reds my never win again. Srs. Rage quit inevitable imo.


My wife has not watched the last two games and they still lost.

So that excuse no longer holds water. Looks like they are starting to find their groove. :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

damn. no team is going to go 0-162 this year.

I'll be honest, little disappointed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Twins are probably going to go 1-161


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Padres aren't finishing with a pretty record either. Petco might save em a grindout win here and there: but yeah Twins and Padres aren't gonna end up pretty. Considering the Braves have already packed it in for anticipation of the new stadium next year complete with a countdown 10 games into the season: I dont think the Loss column will show mercy on the Braves either. 



MrMister said:


> I have no idea if the White Sox are good or not, but good teams beat bad teams says MrObvious. We're pretty sure Oakland and Minnesota will finish below average, ie they'll be bad. Either team would need some insane prolonged lucky bounces to be good.
> 
> This is kind of who Frazier is. He's a streaky hitter with good power. He'll get it going at some point.
> 
> Adam Dunn in his prime was pretty great to have on your team tbstax.


Adam Dunn had bullish strength. Thankfully as a Cub fan discipline wasnt his strongsuit. If Randy Johnson is pitching against Dunn for instance: get Dunn out of there.Of course, when the Big Unit had his control going: you were going to have next to no shot anyways.When Randy had that damn 98-100 plus fastball on the inside corner that he could take low too and that tremendous slider going with that curve when he was older: fuck facing that. Seriously: when he had his control going: nastiest stuff I think ive seen and many a very good pitcher has crossed through the NL central. 

Cubbies literally dropped the ball today but hey: back on the horse. That will happen of course. Certainly not much to bitch about on the Cubs front albeit in the postseason Schwarb's power and clutch hitting will be sorely missed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Braves finally won!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> "Fun" with miniscule sample sizes:
> 
> Madison Bumgarner's opposing batters slash line for leadoff hitters in innings thus far is .650/.760/1.890.
> 
> ...


Bummy has a better HR/AB rate at home the last 2 years than Bonds did in his career at AT&T


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice to see Braun back on the juice. Had a nice little pop up that somehow turned into a HR at dead center. :lol


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Boys, this is the Nats year. I know, it's a generalization. They are playing really, really well and look like they're actually enjoying being at the ball park.


Yeah but they have Daniel Murphy on their team.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ACEStrada vs. David Price today :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Ray said:


> ACEStrada vs. David Price today :mark:


Oh yeah I'm really looking forward to that my self! :dance 

If Rick Porcello can deliver like he did yesterday at minimum 60% of his starts ill be happy.. But a sinker ball pitcher that cant find the bottom of the zone. Doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

How Reynolds gets a single when the ball he hit was a soft grounder that evidently hit the runner in the leg is beyond me BUT:

Arietta dealing as usual with a potential SHUTOUT :mark:
Baez with that hustle today :mark:
Fowler still with that power from last year :mark:
Rizzo and Soler with back to back jacks :mark:
CUBS WITH THAT BOUNCEBACK :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

TRUMBO the FACE of baseball destroyed my beloved Rangers single-handedly last night. I hope we just contain his charisma for these next two games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BRUCE passed GRIFFEY on our home run list :done

Both are the GOAT gentleman bama4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

On a similar note, Felix tied Johnson for most K's in M's history


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

On a similar note John Danks continues to break his own record of being the worst fucking pitcher in the MLB.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That is two wins in a row for the Braves.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

They playing nobodies though


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That statistic is hilarious, @Stax Classic. :lol I took note of that last season as well! :woo

Barry Bonds would probably appeal to the point that he was a lefty and :bum has the handedness advantage at AT&T Park for fly balls vs. home runs. :aryha

On a similar note, the GIANTS defeated the devilish, despicable, demented and dastardly Los Angeles Dodgers! :woo :woo :woo osey2 ence 

JOHNNY "B. GOODE" CUETO with 7.1 innings, 2 hits (he had a perfecto going into the 5th), 1 run and 7 strikeouts, and 2 walks. :bow :bow :bow
@AryaDark and @Deadpool @Honchkrow I am sure are quite proud of Mr. CUETO! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin
@CamillePunk @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK and other GIANTS fans are, I am sure, pleased with Mr. Cueto's performance as well! :cheer :cheer :cheer

The Giants' bullpen has not been a source of strength in the early going of this season thus far and they seemed to do their best to take the last five outs assigned to them with the departure of Cueto after 7-1/3 innings, having inherited a 4-1 lead thanks to the offensive efforts of DENARD SPAN, JOE MVPANIK, BUSTER MVPOSEY osey2, HUNTER MVPENCE ence, BRANDON MVBELT, BRANDON MVCRAWFORD, JOHNNY MVCUETO (he got a great hit right up the middle! :mark: :mark: :mark and ANGEL MVPAGAN! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Ladies and gentlemen, this was the 99th career WIN for JOHNNY CUETO! And, ladies and gentlemen, this was the 99th career SAVE for Santiago MVCASILLA! 

:woo :woo :woo 99 wins and 99 saves in one game! :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I've fell in love so hard with Brooks Baseball. I am disappointed at myself for just coming into contact with this.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Dennis Eckersleys hair :woo :woo

Too bad Wright is missing the zone with his knucker cause he has to take a little off to find the zone and then it's just not as effective.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This home plate umpire sucks in today's White Sox game, he's throwing Quintana off his game so much by making terrible calls.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

don't like the Red Sox, but the morning game on Patriot's Day I have always though is pretty cool.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> This home plate umpire sucks in today's White Sox game, he's throwing Quintana off his game so much by making terrible calls.


Sounds more like Quintana can't adjust to an integral part of the game


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is it weird if I've been far more impressed by Sanchez than Stroman thus far into the season? That kid is something special. All of his starts so far have been exceptional. He took a no-hitter into the 6th today. Lost a bit of control towards the end, but it's still early in the season. Absolutely filthy stuff from Sanchez today. And that's no slight on Stroman. I still think he's amazing. But there's something in the air when Sanchez takes the mound. 

In retrospect, It's funny how I was so worried about our pitching coming into the season. As it stands, you can make an argument that it's been the strongest part of our game. Between Sanchez, Stroman, and Estrada, our rotation has been rock solid so far. Cecil, Floyd, Biagini and Storen have all been good so far for relivers. Osuna is excellent as usual. He gave up an 2-run HR today, but got right back up and didn't let it intimidate him and struck out the rest of the side. 

Now if only the rest of the team besides Edwin, Jose, and Donaldson can start hitting on regular basis. There's still a hint of inconsistency there. Today was better as a lot of the team got hits. I like Saunders as our leadoff and Pillar did A LOT better batting 8th. Good switch up by Gibby.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> ABAS said:
> 
> 
> > This home plate umpire sucks in today's White Sox game, he's throwing Quintana off his game so much by making terrible calls.
> ...



Probably that...and the White Sox offense is straight shit. Frazier looks more and more like Adam Dunn every day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Atlanta is on fire! :rusevyes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@ABAS

Where the hell is Hawk? The last two Sox games I've seen...no Hawk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> @ABAS
> 
> Where the hell is Hawk? The last two Sox games I've seen...no Hawk.


Hawk doesn't do home games any more, just road games now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rodon got crushed. We all knew the numbers in his last two starts would come back down to earth. While he has nasty stuff, Carlos' control issues are still evident. He rarely gets ahead of hitters and has to go back to his fastball to try to come back in the count. Now, Rodon obviously has a + fastball, but his slider is elite and his changeup is damn near there.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Buchholz pitched a very good game today. I was extremely happy with his performance but the bullpen and to an extent the weak offensive out put let him down. Tazawa did his job out of the pen but Koji and Kimbrel couldn't hit the broadside of a barn.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> @ABAS
> 
> Where the hell is Hawk? The last two Sox games I've seen...no Hawk.




What Chrome said, he is semi retired and is doing away games only now. It's because he lives in Indiana and got tired of commuting everyday for home games. So now he just travels with the team I believe for away games.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If anyone wants to change the thread title today, may I suggest something along the line of "shit happens", but instead you can say "*Ohlendorf Happens*".

Seems appropriate for the time being.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deadpool said:


> If anyone wants to change the thread title today, may I suggest something along the line of "shit happens", but instead you can say "*Ohlendorf Happens*".
> 
> Seems appropriate for the time being.


Reds might be an ok team if they had any relievers at all.

The young starters show a lot of promise.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So Chicago's that dangerous now, eh? Too bad about Hawk only going with the team for road trips.


Meanwhile, the GIANTS' early season struggles have taught us all, yet again, that bullpens merely exist in a superposition of good and bad, and we cannot know their true state until they are directly observed in a game situation. 

Let us call this Schrödinger's Bullpen.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Reds might be an ok team if they had any relievers at all.
> 
> The young starters show a lot of promise.


If Stephenson has a good game tonight, it becomes harder to justify sending him back down again. Especially if that means bringing Jumbo Diaz back. Hopefully things will get better once Bailey and Desclafani get back to the rotation. Then they can take a couple of those young guys and put them in the bullpen. In the end, I still think the Reds can win between 70 and 80 games, which is an improvement over last year.

Pretty sure though that Jay Bruce hitting balls to left field may be a sign of the Apocalypse.

Really digging the new thread title, regardless of the reason for it. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

REDS just stole 5 bases in this 2nd inning. Hasn't happened since 2010 against the Rangers. Season is complete imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stephenson looks good. His curveball was his best pitch in this game. His fastball is great too but he needs to command it better. Very few pitchers as young as he is command the fastball though. If he can get his changeup to be a plus pitch...IMO.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays got lucky at the end of the game there on some pitched that badly missed their spots by Cecil and Osuna against some competent power bats. Phewf.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Jays got lucky at the end of the game there on some pitched that badly missed their spots by Cecil and Osuna against some competent power bats. Phewf.


I'm honestly more concerned with the risky game calling that Martin and Stroman are doing. I fucking hate pitching to contact because it leaves far too much up to chance. I know Stroman has been quoted to saying that he changed from a High K/High Fly Ball pitcher to a Low K/High Ground ball pitcher to try and pitch deeper and minimize HRs, but he's still giving up hard contact with the two-seamer and the pitch selection is awful.

Shapiro/Atkins seriously need to Cleveland the pitching philosophy of this rotation because it's far too BABIP reliant to be sustainable, and Sto's stuff is far too nasty to be wasted on PTC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice bounceback win for the White Sox tonight, Latos continues his stellar start. (Y)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Nice bounceback win for the White Sox tonight, Latos continues his stellar start. (Y)





If John Danks would never pitch again...man that would be so good, I notice the Sox the game after Danks pitch just don't seem all there...cause Danks sucks so bad. Also...they FINALLY SCORED OVER 3 RUNS!!!




ABREU BOMB ALERT SYSTEM HAS BEEN ACTIVATED, A BOMB HAS GONE OFF AROUND 35TH AND SHIELDS IN CHICAGO, ILLINOIS. IT WAS A SMALL BOMB, BUT THE RADIATION IS STILL SLOWLY CRAWLING AWAY FROM 35TH AND SHIELDS. ANYONE WITHIN' A 10 MILE RADIUS IS EXPECTED TO EVACUATE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> If John Danks would never pitch again...man that would be so good, I notice the Sox the game after Danks pitch just don't seem all there...cause Danks sucks so bad. Also...they FINALLY SCORED OVER 3 RUNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 million for an era over 7. :ugh2

Luckily we're in the last year of that deal.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> 15 million for an era over 7. :ugh2
> 
> Luckily we're in the last year of that deal.





I can't believe they still put him out there every 5 days. Call someone up and put Danks in the bullpen, I honestly think he would be a good arm out of the bullpen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> I can't believe they still put him out there every 5 days. Call someone up and put Danks in the bullpen, I honestly think he would be a good arm out of the bullpen.


Yeah, I think his salary designates why they start him, but I'd look into giving him a bullpen role.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Chrome :duck Trout in the 9th. 

White Sox 10-5 baby! Once again though, Sox are absolutely terrible at hitting with runners on base. They need to start hitting when guys are on the pond or these 2 run games aren't going to start going in their favor. The starting pitching (minus Danks) can't keep up this amazing pitching.

Sale is 4-0! I like what he's doing too, his strikeouts are down, because he wants to go deeper in games, which means he's pitching to contact on non 2 strike counts. He's helping the bullpen out a lot, especially after Rodon sucks. White Sox have 10 wins...Sale has 4 and Latos has 3. 7 wins between 2 starters....the #1 and #4 /#5 starter...insane.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sale an early front-runner for the Cy Young award. :nice

Latos is too technically, but no way he keeps up the pace he's currently on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jackson was SO CLOSE to hitting that out of the park. Bummer. But yeah, this offense kinda sucks atm. Shame because the pitching has been stellar so far this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Examine the teams the Chisox have faced and then wonder if the pitching is good or the teams are terrible.

Texas, Toronto, and Baltimore will be a good test to see what's going on. Jays and O's moreso.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ARIETTA THE MOTHERFUCKING MACHINE :mark: :mark:mark::mark:mark:mark:mark:mark 

CUBS WITH ANOTHER OFFENSIVE EXPLOSION :mark:mark::mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:

CUBS IN GENERAL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hard to keep tempered expectations with performances like this... Christ. What a game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

How do you lose 16-0 AND get no-hit?? :lmao Gotta be one of the most embarrassing team performances in history.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Reds fans were not too happy when Jake got squeezed on that 0-2 curve ball.. Not to happy at all.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jake Godrrieta! kada


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723334696726351875
:lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jesus christ. 

Jake Arrieta god tier right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If any other MLB thread regulars would like to extend their will wishes to all GIANTS fans everywhere who are traumatized by the lackluster beginning of the Sacred Even Year Campaign which has been defined by a disastrously tremulous bullpen beset by a handful of injuries, an underperforming lineup and a general malaise of hard luck nonsense, I would just like to note that I am here to accept those well wishes as we discuss how difficult and unrewarding it truly is to be a GIANTS fan.


Also: Jake Arrieta's pretty good. A 16-0 no-no? Perhaps the most one-sided victory since MATT CAIN's June 13, 2012 perfecto against the Astros (10-0). :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cubs look unstoppable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs are unstoppbale, until the playoffs :troll

No hitting the reds is nothing, no hit a real team next time


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Arrieta hitting those roids big time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Look at what you've done, Reds...










Charlie Sheen is probably still upset at you. REDS :cry


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Arrieta hitting those roids big time.


Abreu should get back on the juice too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Votto was so disgusted he left the game in the 8th inning.  Should probably retire today from the shame of defeat, like a wise Samurai. 

In more important news, the team that is going to win the NL Central won last night too. Gerrit Cole had a good outing, his first of the season since I think he was still battling that nagging injury that kept him out the first week. Pirates lineup is sweet this year, Huntington going for a high OBP strategy has paid off this first month as Pirates are leading baseball quietly. And McCutchen hasn't even started to hit yet. John Greatso is looking like the big steal of the off season. While this team is lacking in power, they're putting up so many baserunners that they're getting wins off the bats of guys like Harrison or Jordy Mercer or Cervelli. Can't wait til Glasnow/Taillon join the rotation so Jeff Locke can GTFO. Nicasio might be better suited for the bullpen, too, but I think they'll get solid production out of him for the time being.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Votto quitted for awhile now. His temper tantrums are tiresome. Try and make contact with the ball before you pout. At least foul it FFS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Votto quitted for awhile now. His temper tantrums are tiresome. Try and make contact with the ball before you pout. At least foul it FFS.


"That's not bad luck. That's me hitting the ball at people," said Votto. "I'm supposed to hit balls where nobody is. That's me working on my swing, trying to get to a certain destination, and I'm not there yet. But I'm working daily. Rome wasn't built in a day. My swing is a fine piece of machinery. Everybody wants to rush the Ferrari, but it comes out every four to six years. It takes time."


If there is any time that Joey Votto needs to slump, it's when the Reds have the worst bullpen in the history of the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723602858801684480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723603025936293888
In case anyone was wondering how he suddenly became good last year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723602858801684480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723603025936293888
> In case anyone was wondering how he suddenly became good last year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> "That's not bad luck. That's me hitting the ball at people," said Votto. "I'm supposed to hit balls where nobody is. That's me working on my swing, trying to get to a certain destination, and I'm not there yet. But I'm working daily. Rome wasn't built in a day. My swing is a fine piece of machinery. Everybody wants to rush the Ferrari, but it comes out every four to six years. It takes time."
> 
> 
> If there is any time that Joey Votto needs to slump, it's when the Reds have the worst bullpen in the history of the game.


He really said that gibberish!? lol. 5/10 imo.

The rage quit is coming soon @MrMister


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sounds like something Roger Dorn would say.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> "That's not bad luck. That's me hitting the ball at people," said Votto. "I'm supposed to hit balls where nobody is. That's me working on my swing, trying to get to a certain destination, and I'm not there yet. But I'm working daily. Rome wasn't built in a day. My swing is a fine piece of machinery. Everybody wants to rush the Ferrari, but it comes out every four to six years. It takes time."


:lmao He MAD. :lmao

I like Votto, but when he gets upset he can really turn into a head case. I understand, because I am much the same way and it can take me a long time to get my head back on straight. This funk could take him a while to snap out of completely. He needs to stop being so hard on himself. There is no need for him to carry this team on his back. Nobody can shoulder that kind of weight.



> If there is any time that Joey Votto needs to slump, it's when the Reds have the worst bullpen in the history of the game.


This is so true. Better now than if they really needed him to be in competition with the other teams in the division. At least with them being as bad (to below average) as they are, he may not put as much pressure on himself. He just needs to relax. Maybe get dressed up as a Canadian Mounted Police Officer again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deadpool said:


> Maybe get dressed up as a Canadian Mounted Police Officer again.












Maybe he can replace Marty as the play-by-play guy on the radio. He won't be as terrible doing that I don't think. No worse than Marty imo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lel White Sox turn a triple play against Texas.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I was in the car listening to the Texas/Chicago game and was dumbfounded at the triple play. 

The great Eric Nadel "HOW DID PRINCE FIELDER NOT SCORE?"

Scott Steiner has your hookup.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Offense was decent tonight and the pitching continues to be great for the ChiSox.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Couple of things:

1) Glad they caught that cheat Chris Collabelo red handed. It's no wonder why Collabelo had career highs last year. I would not be shocked if Bautista and Edwin were ingesting the same substance, too. Canadians have some high grade pharmaceuticals and that's what I attribute much of last year's success to.

2) It was also very nice to see that Aaron "Cy" Sanchez is indeed human. I'm sure a start like this will never happen again. Sanchez is other worldly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Only a matter of time before it comes out Colabello got the roids from Joey Bats and :EDWIN


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV @tkoK

This one felt good.

GIANTS with a much-needed offensive explosion, thumping the Fish of Miami 8-1. Wonderful to see His Majesty BARRY BONDS back in the House That He Built tonight. 

The whole lineup was spectacular this evening. Perhaps most rewarding were the two RBI knocks (3 RBI in all)--serious hitting ability displayed in each case--by JEFF MVSAMARDZIJA. Whose pitching was fantastic as well. 

So, yeah. Great win. 

Tomorrow night will be tougher with Jose Fernandez scheduled to go for the Marlins (and Jake MVPeavy's stuff, or lack thereof, has seemed particularly frightening to witness as a Giants fan) but between Samardzija's pitching and hitting and the lineup's hitting entire, this was a good "B side" to what the SHARKS were pulling off 400 miles to the south! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sorry for the double post but these two posts hit my funny bone so hard that I just had to quote them.



MrMister said:


> I was in the car listening to the Texas/Chicago game and was dumbfounded at the triple play.
> 
> The great Eric Nadel "HOW DID PRINCE FIELDER NOT SCORE?"
> 
> Scott Steiner has your hookup.





El Conquistador said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> 1) Glad they caught that cheat Chris Collabelo red handed. It's no wonder why Collabelo had career highs last year. I would not be shocked if Bautista and Edwin were ingesting the same substance, too. Canadians have some high grade pharmaceuticals and that's what I attribute much of last year's success to.
> 
> 2) It was also very nice to see that Aaron "Cy" Sanchez is indeed human. I'm sure a start like this will never happen again. Sanchez is other worldly.


:lmao :clap


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Chicago is all about making history!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What if it's White Sox v Cubs in the WS? :hmm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> What if it's White Sox v Cubs in the WS? :hmm


Would be epic. City would be buzzing like crazy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox win again baby!!! Also if it's a White Sox Vs Cubs World Series...all 15000 fans that go to White Sox games would show up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Barves easily the worst team in baseball. Markakis will be playing for a Workd Series winner before season is over.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hey guys, I am a Tennessee sports fan here.  I do not have a team in my state, but I definitely root for the Braves! Any other Braves fans here. My state has a huge variety of fans. Some root for the Reds, other are closer to the Cardinals. Some are huge White Sox fans. We are the most split state in baseball! ^_^

I go for the Braves because of the 1995 world series. That time I was hospitalized in Vanderbilt and some of the team visited the hospital. I got to meet Greg Maddux and Chipper Jones, and got a signed baseball by them. They also gave me a Pennant for the season and autographs from all of the players on huge pictures taken from the games in the series. Very cool stuff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV 

_Some_ Giants fans were concerned. _Some_ Giants fans were worried. _Some_ Giants fans actually feared Jose Fernandez.

HA!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

:side:

Jake MVPEAVY was fantastic. He missed bats with a snapping slider and hard-breaking curveball. His fastball had twisty, pretzel-like movement to it. He struck Giancarlo Stanton out twice (he's struggling quite a bit right now, which is just fine). Oh, and MVPEAVY hit a 2-RBI double to left field off of Jose Fernandez. He was excellent. He practically never labored, he seemed to mystify the Marlins lineup. 

The whole lineup was outstanding as well. Where to begin? MVBLANCO filling in admirably for MVPAGAN (who nevertheless showed up to hit an sac fly), hitting two consecutive triples which in 29 other MLB ballparks would have been home runs, thus robbing us the opportunity of seeing him fly around the bases? MVPOSEY? osey2 MVPENCE hitting to right field the way he should when he's right? ence MVSPAN? MVDUFFY?!?!? MVBELT?!?!?! MVCRAWFORD had a quiet night at the plate but he was his usual reliable self in the middle infield. Everybody contributed. Hunter MVSTRICKLAND had a dominant 8th inning, hanging another K around Stanton's neck, striking out Ozuna on three pitches and smothering the Marlins. MVGEARRIN came in and finished it in the 9th! 

GIANTS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Aaron Blair makes his MLB debut on Sunday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That actually wasn't too bad a start for Gray the other day, 10 K's :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

+13 against the Cubs yesterday. Still being out-batted 59-20 by them; -39 to break even. Los Rojos


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

After that Oakland series, Ezequiel Carrera for AL MVP = confirmed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Harper is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Bryce :banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

McClutchen and these April slumps smh


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox sweep Texas baby! Bring it on steroid abusing Toronto Blue Jays @JM


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Where's the recap @DesolationRow ? :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Blair didn't look bad but he took the loss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> White Sox sweep Texas baby! Bring it on steroid abusing Toronto Blue Jays @JM


lol @ the level of coward displayed by the Yellow Socks.

The HERO Blue Jays switch around the rotation to specifically set up the SALE vs. STROSHOW epic encounter today instead of using Stroman in an easy win situation against the As on Sunday, just for the Yellow Sox to move Sale out of the start. Is winning in a head to head vs. Stroman too tough for scrawny Chris Sale? White Sox already surrendering one game in the series and this team thinks they are good :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Why must you say these mean things JM?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Why can't NL closers transfer smoothly to the AL. Kimbrel needs to learn that a straight 97 mph hour fastball right down the middle of the plate isn't an effective pitch what so ever. If he doesn't improve or just simply throw the slider more the Red Sox could be in back end trouble. 

Along with the trend I'm interested to see if Chapman does the same, considering just connecting with that fastball in New York could lead to troubles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Why must you say these mean things JM?


:EDWIN



Takers Revenge said:


> Why can't NL closers transfer smoothly to the AL. Kimbrel needs to learn that a straight 97 mph hour fastball right down the middle of the plate isn't an effective pitch what so ever. If he doesn't improve or just simply throw the slider more the Red Sox could be in back end trouble.
> 
> Along with the trend I'm interested to see if Chapman does the same, considering just connecting with that fastball in New York could lead to troubles.


He also needs to change his bent over bent elbow thing he does prepitch as it really rustles me jimmies.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Sox are looking good, fellas. I don't necessarily like Lawrie's approach at the plate. However, he is a exceptional defensive 2B and a monumental upgrade at that position. Brett plays with a ferocious intensity and reckless abandon. I can see why he was one of JM's favorite Blue Jays for an extended period of time. The same goes for putting Austin Jackson in CF and moving Eaton to RF. The range the outfielders can cover now is :banderas

Historically, Latos has never realized his potential. People were always extremely high on him 3-5 years ago. I'd be stunned if he finishes with an ERA better than 4.5 by the end of the year.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Tulo is gonna ground and pound the Yellow Sox


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The White Sox moved Sale back, because he pitched a complete game last time out...want to give him that extra day of rest @JM....oh and they don't want Danks to pitch against the Blue Jays cause he'd give up 9 home runs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> The Sox are looking good, fellas. I don't necessarily like Lawrie's approach at the plate. However, he is a exceptional defensive 2B and a monumental upgrade at that position. Brett plays with a ferocious intensity and reckless abandon. I can see why he was one of JM's favorite Blue Jays for an extended period of time. The same goes for putting Austin Jackson in CF and moving Eaton to RF. The range the outfielders can cover now is :banderas
> 
> Historically, Latos has never realized his potential. People were always extremely high on him 3-5 years ago.* I'd be stunned if he finishes with an ERA better than 4.5 by the end of the year.*




So you're basically saying he's going to get rocked soon? I see him with a 3.3 ERA by years ends....4.5 is just...terrible.


Blackhawks are on tonight though...so I probably won't be paying much attention to the White Sox game, so @JM keep me informed on how the White Sox are beating the Jays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> The Sox are looking good, fellas. I don't necessarily like Lawrie's approach at the plate. However, he is a exceptional defensive 2B and a monumental upgrade at that position. Brett plays with a ferocious intensity and reckless abandon. I can see why he was one of JM's favorite Blue Jays for an extended period of time. The same goes for putting Austin Jackson in CF and moving Eaton to RF. The range the outfielders can cover now is :banderas
> 
> Historically, Latos has never realized his potential. People were always extremely high on him 3-5 years ago. I'd be stunned if he finishes with an ERA better than 4.5 by the end of the year.


Latos is a mirage. inb4 he wins the Cy Young.

I would've LOVED to hear Hawk's call on the triple play this weekend.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> The White Sox moved Sale back, because he pitched a complete game last time out...want to give him that extra day of rest @JM....oh and they don't want Danks to pitch against the Blue Jays cause he'd give up 9 home runs.


All I read here was blah blah blah Sale can't hang with Stroshow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> The Sox are looking good, fellas. I don't necessarily like Lawrie's approach at the plate. However, he is a exceptional defensive 2B and a monumental upgrade at that position. Brett plays with a ferocious intensity and reckless abandon. I can see why he was one of JM's favorite Blue Jays for an extended period of time. The same goes for putting Austin Jackson in CF and moving Eaton to RF. The range the outfielders can cover now is :banderas
> 
> Historically, Latos has never realized his potential. People were always extremely high on him 3-5 years ago. I'd be stunned if he finishes with an ERA better than 4.5 by the end of the year.


Has Brett had any meltdowns yet? He always had the best meltdowns.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> All I read here was blah blah blah Sale can't hang with Stroshow.





Why waste a start against Stroman when the White Sox are just going to rock him anyways?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Why waste a start against Stroman when the White Sox are just going to rock him anyways?



Did you know that that Chisox have scored the 2nd least amount of runs in the AL? 

Only the woat Angels are worse.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Did you know that that Chisox have scored the 2nd least amount of runs in the AL?
> 
> Only the woat Angels are worse.




4 runs is rocked for the White Sox offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cubs have scored a fuck ton holy shit.

Somehow the Cards have too.

Looking at the top 10 run scoring teams after about 20 games...all of them make sense but STL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nationals #1 Team ERA 2.24, White Sox #2 Team ERA 2.28, Cubs #3 Team ERA 2.56


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox have also played WOAT teams in the beginning of the season. Lets see how they do against the Jays before we start claiming their staff to be GOAT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hello everyone. The Yellow Sox' ERA so far today is 15.00.
@ABAS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

And so the regression begins.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That's what happens when you go up against a roided up team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> That's what happens when you go up against a roided up team.


jimmies rustled/10?

LAWRIE just had a freak out after he struck out looking as well. Never change plz.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@JM The Blue Jays ERA is higher right now on the day. :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

inb4 @THANOS rant on Stroman pitching to contact.


Texas lineup is so mediocre.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> inb4 @THANOS rant on Stroman pitching to contact.
> 
> 
> Texas lineup is so mediocre.


:lol You knew it was coming eh?

Anyways, horrendous effort by him tonight. The 2nd and 3rd inning were great because the guy was actually using the top and bottom of the zone, using the 4SM for K's, and the breaking ball. Of course he returns back to the pitching to contact bullshit by pounding 2SMers and he gets BABIP'd.

You know, I'm fucking glad he's getting BABIP'd, because he needs to learn that pitching to contact is a terrible philosophy because it's completely out of the pitcher's control.

Hopefully the guy switches things up starting his next start. As is, Stroman is no better than a #3 .


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox exposing bad pitchers again. :abreu :abreu2 Get over hyped Stroman out of here. Shouldn't be a #1 anywhere. ut This is why they didn't want Sale to pitch today, cause he doesn't feel the need to pitch against a scrub pitcher.




Tulo doesn't have defensive errors, but he had 1 of many offensive errors on the year right there. Bat under .200 breh. Let the ball hit your arm to end the game breh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice to see the offense show up tonight, although Abreu continues to struggle. :hmm:

Hopefully







dominates tomorrow.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Nice to see the offense show up tonight, although Abreu continues to struggle. :hmm:
> 
> Hopefully
> 
> ...




Abreu is struggling, but it is still helping Frazier now. Abreu is taking more pitches and walking which leads to them HAVING to pitch to Frazier. This is good news as they'll start pitching to Abreu instead of around him and he should heat up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Bend the fuck over Dodgers, THE BIG FUCK is swinging his dick aboput


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hello everyone I'm disappointed


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I just realized my signature is fitting for this series, even though Abreu hasn't hit a home run yet...it's a GIF of the White Sox taking the lead over the Blue Jays....in the 7th inning.




Oh Matt Wieters, how you have fallen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> I just realized my signature is fitting for this series, even though Abreu hasn't hit a home run yet...it's a GIF of the White Sox taking the lead over the Blue Jays....in the 7th inning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I just said I'm disappointed.

Have some compassion.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Porcello and Kimbrel both come up big in the same game.:dance Unfortunetly this came against quite possibly the worst team in the league.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stroman's mantra sucks..

#9Every5 #Pitch2Contact #StrikeoutsRBad 

http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...eam=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0&sort=8,d

Bring back 2012-2014 Stroman .


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

"Dayan Viciedo is currently off to a blazing hot start right now, owning a batting line of .366/.695/.469 with 7 homeruns and 20 RBI’s in 23 games played so far (30 for 82 in the ongoing season, with 6 doubles), also with more walks (13) than strikeouts (11) in the regular season… Also a sight to behold as Viciedo is also leading some of the offensive category playing in their division."

http://fan-interference.com/2016/04...is-first-grandslam-in-the-npb-off-josh-lueke/




Shout out to the Toronto Blue Jays pitching staff for allowing the White Sox to finally show their true offensive power these last 2 games, really appreciate it. @JM @THANOS @anyotherbandwagonbluejaysfanthatisntJMorThanoscausetheyarentbandwagon


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao @ the White Sox/Reds/Blue Jays discussion going on in the chatbox rn.






who flicks off the crowd AT HOME?!? also, I'm a Tigers fan... but who the fuck is Tyler Collins? :dahell


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I just tried to be disappointed but the Raptors won.

Overall, zero fucks given about the Blue Jays tonight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> I just tried to be disappointed but the Raptors won.
> 
> Overall, zero fucks given about the Blue Jays tonight.


After that comeback I netted a joy profit tonight!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CUTCH with 3 dingers so far today.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Strop back to trying to put me on life support...... He was progressing too damnit. Well, as long as the former nightmares known as Coke and Schlitter aren't running out there.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I do not approve of the title, if the White Sox start losing I will find who changed the title and hurt them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It was @JM, even if it was mr mister

Eat a fucking dick Kershaw, THE BIG FUCK IS ON A 3 GAME RAMPAGE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Five HRs tonight, three coming from McClutchen, that's fucking sweet. Pretty much every guy in this lineup is officially mashing. The weakest link so far this season has been Cutch, and he jacks 3 tonight :lol Even the bench players raking.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

14 strikeouts!!! :woo :dance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao Too bad that the Blue Jays and White Sox are not in the same division, based on the past couple of pages of back-and-forth comments.

Also why would pitching-to-contact be "a thing" in the mecca of American League clown ball, the Rogers Centre? The GIANTS have to go there about once every six years and every time they play in that place I experience searing visions of baseballs bouncing eighty feet off of that ridiculous surface and of course it is one of the most hitter-friendly launch pads in MLB. Always thought Aaron Sanchez was a special pitcher waiting to blossom should he discard the pitching-to-contact techniques of his formative years and I may yet be proven correct, but Stroman going in that direction in that facility (and one could even say in that division) seems peculiar. 

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

Last night it was Santiago Casilla's 100th career save! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin THE GIANTS WON! 

Tonight, however?

This was Johnny CUETO's 100th career win as a starting pitcher. And what a _dandy_! :mark: 

Cueto faced 32 batters tonight, five over the minimum. He scattered 7 hits. Of the 32 batters he faced, 25 of them were confronted by a first-pitch strike. Cueto _attacked_ the Padres hitters! :mark: _11 strikeouts_! :mark: Only 1 walk! :mark:

There's nothing gutsier than a 1-0 Complete Game Shutout for an ace starting pitcher! CUETO was splendid, requiring only 119 pitches to do away with the Padres tonight (78 being strikes, and he was robbed of a few by that silly home plate ump). His changeup was electric. His fastball had excellent movement. That strike 'em-out-throw-'em-out to end the top of the 8th inning was wonderful. :banderas osey2 playing a huge role in everything as always. He threw out three runners tonight! :mark: 

MVSPAN with a BLAST to right field that everyone thought was out of the ballpark but due to AT&T Park's right field being a cavernous canyon on the waterfront, it collided off of the bricks and MVCRAWFORD scored from second base! It was all set up by MVCUETO's perfect bunt to move Crawford to second base! :mark: MVBELT! ence MVPAGAN! MVPANIK! MVDUFFY!

Cueto becomes the eighth Dominican starting pitcher to reach the 100-win threshold! Congratulations! What a way to do it! Complete Game Shutout! :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That was CUETO's 7th career Complete Game Shutout, by the way! :mark: 

100 career WINS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MVSTANTON destroying Dodgers pitching, leading the MVMARLINS to defeat the dirty damned Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Stax Classic :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I disagree with the thread title, ChiSox should keep the pedal to the metal.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> "Dayan Viciedo is currently off to a blazing hot start right now, owning a batting line of .366/.695/.469 with 7 homeruns and 20 RBI’s in 23 games played so far (30 for 82 in the ongoing season, with 6 doubles), also with more walks (13) than strikeouts (11) in the regular season… Also a sight to behold as Viciedo is also leading some of the offensive category playing in their division."
> 
> http://fan-interference.com/2016/04...is-first-grandslam-in-the-npb-off-josh-lueke/
> 
> ...


I'm not a bandwagon fan...I've been watching the Jays since I was born...:crying:

Gotta hand it to Sale, he killed it tonight. Jays are playing pretty embarrassingly now. Bullpen is just...no words. The offense really feels like it hasn't blossomed yet, when its our best asset. Dickey is tanking big time. The luster of the post season is really wearing off and our weaknesses are showing. Then again, last year, we had a crappy April and May, June was decent and then in July, we took off. It may take a while to get heated up, but these guys are pros. This "figuring stuff out" mentality is stupid, you do that shit in the minors. You're expected to bring your best in the professional leagues, and from what I've seen...multiple blown leads by the bullpen, bi-polar offense, uninspired starting pitching...this isn't up to snuff. Once in a while, I could buy it. But not with how frequently its happening now.

Let it never be said that I'm not a fair man. I'll praise the Jays endlessly when they do well. When they play like shit, I'll be the first to call them out for it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOL at Tyler Collins getting demoted. Guess he can start flipping off those Toledo crowds now. ac


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubbies vs White Shox in the World Series


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> LOL at Tyler Collins getting demoted. Guess he can start flipping off those Toledo crowds now. ac





I'll be going to a Toledo Mud Hens game on June 30th, hopefully I can make him so mad that he flips me off.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

16 AND 6 FOR THE CHISOX.

DID WE JUST SWEEP THE BLUE JAYS?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Dat White Sox pitching.









When's the last time we swept Toronto in Toronto? Feels like we always struggle there, but played very well this time around.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox are giving up 2.4 runs a game only. My god.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Atlanta has to win again one day.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I would love it if the Pirates started winning games in 9 innings so I could sleep again sometime.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Are the Red Sox really this good or are we making them look like champs?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kuja said:


> Are the Red Sox really this good or are we making them look like champs?





Well I mean, the team the Red Sox are beating has a total of 4 home runs total so far on the year....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@ABAS @Chrome @El Conquistador (Feel like I'm leaving at least one or two White Sox fans out.)

The White Sox are pacing MLB with their 16-6 start. The last time they began a season this well, with 16 wins out of 22 games, was 2005, the year they won the World Series.

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @scrilla @THE SHIV

Yesterday I took my mom to a GIANTS game and what a doozy it was! :mark: After defeating the Padres the night before behind the outstanding Complete Game Shutout of Johnny CUETO's, 1-0, the next day saw the Padres and GIANTS combine for 22 runs. :sodone 13-9 was the final! :mark:

MVSPAN. MVPANIK. MVDUFFY. MVBELT. MVPENCE. MVBLANCO (what a catch in the 8th inning--no way does MVPAGAN get that!). MVPAGAN. MVBROWN. MVSAMARDZIJA. MVCRAWFORD.

Such a wonderful day at the ballpark. GIANTS combined for what felt like half a dozen triples. It was a great day for hitting on the lines as the Padres exemplify the standard AT&T Park outfield defense of bunching the gaps, surrendering the lines. Think they possibly overdid it. So many line drives. Lots of fun! 

My mom had a great time, and so did I. 

GIANTS finally got a sweep! :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

CHICAGO WHITE SOX.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Eat a fucking dick Dodgers, your asses just got ram rodded by the Big Fuck for the 4th straight game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Didn't watch the game today, because Danks was pitching and look....another L for Danks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Dee Gordon suspended 80 games.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I didn't know that Atlanta win would come so soon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Just make them legal already, everyone wants to see players at their best


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Dee Gordon at his best is a .234 hitter though.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

PEDee Gordon


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This Braves season is going to be very painful. I need a miracle. Yeah, we are just getting the bad out of the way early in order to avoid a late season meltdown before the playoffs.

Yeah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Someone needs to tell the Astros that the year is not 2013.


Also someone needs to tell the Giants to "fix" the back end of the rotation. :side:

Matt Cain cannot be trusted to pitch to any lineup more than twice at this juncture. Like Lincecum before him, I am afraid that he is well and truly done. 

Excuse me while I go sit in the dark corner watching my Blu-ray disc of MATT CAIN'S PERFECT GAME WHICH I WAS IN ATTENDANCE FOR, eating gallons of ice cream and quietly weeping.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice to see the ChiSox offense show up tonight. Would've been another ugly one without it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

7 wins in a row(Atlanta has 5 on the season), Stanton with 6 homers in the win streak, 460 foot bomb today in Milwaukee


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I have noticed that the White Sox hit the bullpen a lot better than the starters....every teams bullpen should fear the White Sox offense. Every teams starters should be licking their chops against the White Sox.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Surprised the Phils off to a decent start while the Astros off to a bad one, who would of thought coming into the season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

At least I was able to hold out until May. Pressing the mercy button. I'm done.

Reds should be ashamed of themselves for sucking and should feel bad about it.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> 7 wins in a row*(Atlanta has 5 on the season)*, Stanton with 6 homers in the win streak, 460 foot bomb today in Milwaukee


As a Braves fan, please don't rub it in.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Finally, the real Stroman came out tonight, no more pitching to contact and plenty of 4SM and Sliders.

The result:

8 IP, 3 H, 1 R, 2 BB, and 9 K.




> *Stroman against the Rays 5/1/2016*
> 103 pitches
> 13 whiffs
> 12.7% whiffs% (Good => 9.5)
> ...


@Champ, @JM, @Kung Fury, @MrMister, @PeepShow, @KO Bossy, @RKing85, @DesolationRow, @Hulk Hogan, @Joff, @Stinger Fan, @Leon Knuckles, Etc.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It was Stro's birthday today too :hb

Long overdue win for Stroman. He should have a couple more, but our bullpen always shit the bed with inherited runners. Glad he could finally get a win.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Ray said:


> It was Stro's birthday today too :hb
> 
> Long overdue win for Stroman. He should have a couple more, but our bullpen always shit the bed with inherited runners. Glad he could finally get a win.


I'm just so happy to see him back to doing what he does best! Mixing in all of his pitches for strikeouts.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> I'm just so happy to see him back to doing what he does best! Mixing in all of his pitches for strikeouts.


Agreed. Stroman has such a great arsenal of pitches and works best when he mixes up all of them. That really showed today. He ended up with a career high 9 K's. Some of the pitches he was throwing on the inside were absolutely filthy, and the set up for them was on point. Partial credit has to go to Russell Martin who's gotta be one of the best framers in the league.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Ray said:


> Agreed. Stroman has such a great arsenal of pitches and works best when he mixes up all of them. That really showed today. He ended up with a career high 9 K's. Some of the pitches he was throwing on the inside were absolutely filthy, and the set up for them was on point. Partial credit has to go to Russell Martin who's gotta be one of the best framers in the league.


Most definitely. The scary thing is, now that he's mixing them all in instead of relying on the 2SM fastball 70% of the time, the break/slide on his pitches may actually increase back to their 2012-2014 spin rate. 

This is his slider and curve at their best.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> At least I was able to hold out until May. Pressing the mercy button. I'm done.
> 
> Reds should be ashamed of themselves for sucking and should feel bad about it.


Were you actually expecting them to be good this year? Of course there are going to be lots of bad games. It is going to take another couple of months before we begin to see what these kids are actually made of. They lost 98 games last year and look at who they had on the roster. If they do better than that while rebuilding this year, I will be very happy with this season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deadpool said:


> Were you actually expecting them to be good this year? Of course there are going to be lots of bad games. It is going to take another couple of months before we begin to see what these kids are actually made of. They lost 98 games last year and look at who they had on the roster. If they do better than that while rebuilding this year, I will be very happy with this season.


Nope. Just the yearly rage quit, Pratchett. Mainly because of Ohlendorf this time. We play hard, then he ( or Hoover or Diaz ) comes in. It feels like I'm stuck in limbo. It's only so much you can take in. But I saw a really cool moment before the rage quit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726864832763293697
I still love the Reds. No matter what :jose


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I saw a metric today that said Adam Eaton has had the most defensive runs saved amongst any qualified defensive player this year. This Austin Jackson acquisition has been great. + CF and statistically the best defensive RF in baseball 30 games (lolololol) in.

Also, I am expecting Javier Baez to fully supplant Jorge Soler in the OF this year. Not a very bold statement with the way Soler has been playing. I'd be shocked to see him fetch any value in the open market now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> I saw a metric today that said Adam Eaton has had the most defensive runs saved amongst any qualified defensive player this year. This Austin Jackson acquisition has been great. + CF and statistically the best defensive RF in baseball 30 games (lolololol) in.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Javier Baez to fully supplant Jorge Soler in the OF this year. Not a very bold statement with the way Soler has been playing. I'd be shocked to see him fetch any value in the open market now.


So Hawk wasn't just homer making shit up when he said Eaton is the best RF in the league.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> So Hawk wasn't just homer making shit up when he said Eaton is the best RF in the league.


I'm sure Hawk's "homer-ism" was driving his desire to repeat himself by stating Eaton is the best RF in the league repeatedly. He probably hadn't looked at any stats. TWTW is all you need. But yeah, Hawk is actually right for once. His biased statements and the truth can actually coincide in this one instance.

Also, Bryce is stuck in his worse slump (1 for his last 17) since the start of his MVP year last year (for anyone paying attention). PUSH THE PANIC BUTTON.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GO GO WHITE SOX :ABRS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The NL West division race remains a 3-way tie as the GIANTS avoided the sweep in New York, with Madison BASED Bumgarner out-dueling Noah Syndergaard. :mark: The Mad Bummer pitched six shutout innings, striking out seven. Meanwhile the Dodgers lost their series against the Padres, a team the GIANTS swept! :lmao 

MVPENCE! :mark: MVPOSEY! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Honchkrow said:


> Nope. Just the yearly rage quit, Pratchett. Mainly because of Ohlendorf this time. We play hard, then he ( or Hoover or Diaz ) comes in. It feels like I'm stuck in limbo. It's only so much you can take in. But I saw a really cool moment before the rage quit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726864832763293697
> I still love the Reds. No matter what :jose


Yeah, I get it. I am not going to criticize you (seeing as I have already preemptively rage quit on the "other" major pro sports team in town). At least there is some hope that things could improve after Bailey and Desclafani get back into the rotation. They can't keep Ohlendorf on the roster all year. At least I choose to believe at this point that it is just not possible. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox with the best record in the American League atm.









Doubt it'll last, but I'm gonna enjoy the sight while I can.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> Finally, the real Stroman came out tonight, no more pitching to contact and plenty of 4SM and Sliders.
> 
> The result:
> 
> ...


Outstanding! :woo 

Genuinely happy to see Stroman abandon the pitch-to-contact nonsense. Particularly as someone in that hellacious division (for pitchers), and hellacious ballpark (for pitchers).



CamillePunk said:


> The NL West division race remains a 3-way tie as the GIANTS avoided the sweep in New York, with Madison BASED Bumgarner out-dueling Noah Syndergaard. :mark: The Mad Bummer pitched six shutout innings, striking out seven. Meanwhile the Dodgers lost their series against the Padres, a team the GIANTS swept! :lmao
> 
> MVPENCE! :mark: MVPOSEY! :mark:


I would utilize the "banderas" smiley if I could. :clap No one could put it better, *Camille*!
@Arya Goddamn Stark @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV 


Tonight the GIANTS helped the Cincinnati Reds reach parity with the 2013 Colorado Rockies for MLB history, with 20 consecutive bullpen outings with at least one run surrendered. 

JOHNNY MVCUETO returned to Great American Smallpark to pitch the 100th game he's ever pitched there. He was marvelous for the first two innings and then, after the GIANTS secured a modest 3-0 lead, became completely unglued, surrendering 6 runs on 46 pitches in the 3rd inning. Fortunately the GIANTS were able to stage a dazzling comeback in the 7th inning, down 6-3. BRANDON BELT who has been indispensable for the GIANTS for the first month of the season, HUNTER MVPENCE ence, GREGOR MVBLANCO with yet another display of wizardry pinch-hitting, and BRANDON MVCRAWFORD, with a sensational 3-run home run to right center, played pivotal roles in the comeback. MVCUETO, too, deserves credit for righting the ship and being able to pitch a couple of innings after the poor 3rd inning.

The GIANTS' bullpen, which has not been a source of strength this season, was excellent, too, holding down the fort in the latter innings. MVCRAWFORD returned to drive in MVPENCE to add an insurance run to give the GIANTS the win, 9-6, at Great American Ballpark, which former Giants third base coach TIM MVFLANNERY calls, "The House of the Crooked Number." And so it was! All of the scoring took place during four half-innings; one three-run crooked number for the GIANTS, one six-run crooked number for LOS ROJOS and another five-run crooked number in the 7th inning for the GIANTS... With only one out of the game's 16 runs being a loner, the GIANTS' 9th inning insurance courtesy of MVCRAWFORD.

As I noted to @AryaDark at least the GIANTS did not have to attempt to burn Cincinnati's cathedral of baseball down to the ground. And perhaps the REDS can go for baseball history on the morrow! :mark: @Deadpool @Honchkrow

MVSPAN. MVDUFFY. MVPOSEY. osey2 MVPENCE. ence MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. MVBLANCO. MVTOMLINSON. MVCUETO. MVMAZZARO. MVOSICH. MVCASILLA.

GIANTS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Danks has been DFA'd! :Westbrook


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

As we are all aware, things are always subject to change. One month into the season: it's clear that the Cubs are a cut above the rest in the NL Central. To me, it is also obvious that the Pirates are better than the Cardinals. The interesting ingredient will be the Pirates calling up Glasnow and Taillon by June. Those two hard throwers can erase the gap separating the Pirates from the Cubs talent wise.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DANKS IS GONE! DANKS IS GONE! OH LORD ALMIGHTY DANKS IS GONE!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Would've been fine with just sending Danks to a bullpen role. This works too though. :drose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Deadpool @Honchkrow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV 

Heathens of the baseball analytics world argue that the pitcher's win should be abandoned. That it is meaningless, and that the very concept of pitcher's wins and pitcher's losses is deeply misleading. Were I writing about the terrors of Matt Cain's career win/loss record sustained with innumerable "losses" provided by nil run support, I would be parroting those arguments right now. I am not writing about the terrors of Matt Cain's career win/loss record.

I am, rather, writing about Jeff Samardzija's win/loss record. Or perhaps more idiosyncratically, his having never "won" three games in a row in his entire career before. That changed Tuesday night in Cincinnati. The tall right-hander, the "ND WR" as *MrMister* endearingly calls him, was able to secure his third win in a row. Humorously the middle sister win of those three was a game in which he surrendered a whole bunch of runs including on a pair of dingers at AT&T Park as my mom and I watched on in amusement, but the GIANTS scored about three times as many runs as he gave up, and he pitched the prerequisite five innings, and so he was awarded the "win." 

The game against the Reds, though yet another "win," was in every descriptive way, however, a different animal indeed. MVSAMARDZIJA was on FIYAH! :mark: He pitched 8.0 innings and struck out nine batters, yielding a mere three hits and a front row-at-Great-American-Smallpark home run to former GIANT Adam Duvall in one of those ineffable quirks of fate. Samardzija was hitting 97 miles per hour with the fastball through the 7th and 8th with minimal strain. His cutter was slicing and dicing through the outer and inner halves of the strike zone at will, moving at a swift 93 miles per hour. His slider was fearsome and biting like a crocodile. He was splendid, is what I'm saying.

The Giants have not featured such a potentially dominant a three-headed monster in the form of the top end of their starting rotation since 2011 when the entire rotation was brimming with aces outside of Barry MVZITO who was replaced by wonder story Ryan MVVOGELSONG. Seeing this play out for the first month of the season, one becomes reacquainted with the fan's perspective: oh, yes, these are not robots, and when you have three very good starting pitchers going, over and over, through the rotation, with one turn Pitcher A will be the "most on," and on another turn Pitcher B will be the "most on," and through yet another turn, Pitcher C will pleasantly surprise you with just how good he is and be the "most on." Samardzija is starting to feel at home as Pitcher C behind :bum and Johnny MVCUETO.

He also broke a bat over his knee after striking out in the 8th inning. He and Bumgarner are having a competition with one another over who can hit better. And Cueto and Peavy aren't exactly slouches in that realm, either! Samardzija's humbling of the bat was almost as entertaining as his humbling of the Reds. :aryha 

Speaking of the Reds, they did indeed make MLB history. 21 games in a row, did the Cincinnati Reds bullpen surrender at least one earned run or more, concluding with last night's game. That is truly historic, and astounding. 

It sounds like a backhanded compliment but it isn't. If you are going to be bad, be the best at being bad. This is going to be a long year for the Reds. There is not much to be gained from winning too many baseball games, but records like that? Those live on forever. When you watch a Reds game, and a reliever comes into the game, he invariably looks terrified at the prospect of throwing a pitch. And you soon realize why. It's wonderful television. Sort of slapstick comedy mixed with Hitchcockian suspense. Not every batter laces a line drive or gets a quick four-pitch walk against a Reds reliever, after all; there _is_ some question as to when the hammer will drop.

And speaking of line drives. osey2 and ence and BELT are hitting baseballs so hard that they cry out in pain. Three doubles from the GIANTS' superstar catcher, who was also busily catching Samardzija's gem. ence is the reigning National League Player of the Week after a superlative 8-19 stretch and BELT has become one of my favorite hitters to watch have an at-bat on _any_ team. 

MVCRAWFORD, MVTOMLINSON, MVBLANCO ("free Blanco!" comes the cry, "don't rush MVPAGAN back from his 'hamstring tweak,'... which will probably end his season prematurely... :side:"), MVSPAN and MVCASILLA did good things, too.

GIANTS


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> Speaking of the Reds, they did indeed make MLB history. 21 games in a row, did the Cincinnati Reds bullpen surrender at least one earned run or more, concluding with last night's game. That is truly historic, and astounding.
> 
> It sounds like a backhanded compliment but it isn't. If you are going to be bad, be the best at being bad. This is going to be a long year for the Reds. There is not much to be gained from winning too many baseball games, but records like that? Those live on forever. When you watch a Reds game, and a reliever comes into the game, he invariably looks terrified at the prospect of throwing a pitch. And you soon realize why. It's wonderful television. Sort of slapstick comedy mixed with Hitchcockian suspense. Not every batter laces a line drive or gets a quick four-pitch walk against a Reds reliever, after all; there _is_ some question as to when the hammer will drop.


:side:



> *There is not much to be gained from winning too many baseball games,*


:side:

This season is going to be tough enough to get through without reading posts like this.

I thought we were friends. :$


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol Sorry, @Deadpool. I'm trying to look out for all LOS ROJOS fans by advocating the Leninist strategy of, "the worst, the better"! 

"_Think of the draft picks!_" I shouted as I was thrown down the Death Star shaft into oblivion...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This season has neen surreal so far... The Cubs are putting up some scary numbers, haven't peaked according to potential, and are making things look easy.... Who switched out the real Cubs and who are these world beaters?!

Actually shocked at the run differential. If the team gets into any more of a grove it will be hard to keep the expectations rightly in check...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Derek Holland RIP Thursday May 5 2016 in Toronto Ontario Canada Rogers Centre 1 Blue Jays Way M5V 1J1

11 ER in 2 2/3 innings


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That's a career ender


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

in other news Jose Altuve is the best hitter in the American League.

9 HR so far .313/.403/.670 :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Derek Holland RIP Thursday May 5 2016 in Toronto Ontario Canada Rogers Centre 1 Blue Jays Way M5V 1J1
> 
> 11 ER in 2 2/3 innings


RIP in pieces

Anyone selling one of those starting pitchers? The Tigers could use one or two right about now. Or maybe stop getting their asses owned by the shit ass Indians.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

TINY AL-TOOOOOOOVAY



MrMister said:


> Derek Holland RIP Thursday May 5 2016 in Toronto Ontario Canada Rogers Centre 1 Blue Jays Way M5V 1J1
> 
> 11 ER in 2 2/3 innings


Sad to see. He was the future of your organization when you guys were in the WS. Lots of injuries.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Derek Holland RIP Thursday May 5 2016 in Toronto Ontario Canada Rogers Centre 1 Blue Jays Way M5V 1J1
> 
> 11 ER in 2 2/3 innings


Bout fucking time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Should've waited one* more day imo.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Bout fucking time.


Eddy looks on fire!










Martin looks back to his approach!










Best of all, 0 strikeouts from our offense tonight! 

Now THAT is encouraging and a good sign of things to come! I'm curious to see how many strikeouts occur when we have to face Kershaw on Sunday.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

We're facing Maeda and Kershaw the next two days though. RIP.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Pitches per game: 88
IP: 30.1 (6.02/gm)
H: 20 (4/gm; 0.66/ip)
K: 26 (5.2/gm)
BB: 3 (0.6/gm)
ER: 4 (0.8/gm)
WHIP: 0.764
ERA: 1.19

Jameson Taillon through 5 games this season. So much for not throwing a pitch for two years. He's been better now than he was coming up. 











This is going to be a much better team when Jeff Locke gets the fuck out of the rotation, and probably bounce Nicasio to the bullpen (where I think he'll be filthy) for Glasnow/Taillon to take their spots. Cole should find his groove soon, I figure his meh start is because of that nagging injury just before the opener. No way the Cubs pitching is as deep as the Pirates all year.

I don't know if there's a stat-tracker for outs on the basepaths, like CS and generally being thrown out because of boneheaded baserunning, but I feel like the Pirates would be leading the league for sure in this category right now. They have an absurd team OBP of .366 right now yet they aren't plating half the runners they should be. I guess McCutchen being cold so far has probably been a contributor to that, too. 

But at least Pedro is gone.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728450433044205568
GIANTS once again making that Major League Baseball history. :mj2 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

I do believe that Matt Cain has finally met his Waterloo.

Jake Peavy has been hideous as well. These two members of the 25-man roster are the chief reason why this GIANTS team cannot get beyond the approximately-.500-mark. GIANTS record in games with :bum and CUETO and SAMARDZIJA pitching: 12-6. About what you might expect. Giants record in games started by Peavy and Cain: 3-9. Peavy has had one good start, at home, at nighttime, against the Marlins. Cain hasn't had a good start. May never have another good start, ever.

Matt Cain was my favorite Giant for years. Then osey2 showed up in a manger the day the GIANTS drafted him, matured over the course of two years, and began his efforts to save the human race from itself at his personal cathedral at Third & King in San Francisco, California on a warm, sunny day in late May of the year 2010. In any case, Cain _is_ "Mr. Homegrown Giant." He _is_ "Mr. Perfect." The first two San Francisco World Series Championships in 2010 and 2012? They do not materialize without Matt Cain.

What I am saying is Matt Cain is a goddamned hero and I will not allow anyone to run him down. 

What I am also saying is that Matt Cain needs an intervention, and we all need an intervention from him. _Something_ has to be done. 

Peavy could be serviceable again soon. He was quite decent as recently as late 2015!

Cain, though... One has to crank back H.G. Wells's time machine a good ways until we get back to when he was, you know... good.

He's trying to relearn the art of pitching, they say. His mechanics are awry due to the altered arm slot from the bone chips being surgically removed, they say. Give him time, they say.

I say, sounds great. Send him to AAA Sacramento so that he may rediscover the way of pitching effectively without setting the big club's pitching staff ablaze. 

Who to take Cain's spot in the rotation? Who knows? 

Chris Heston's first half of 2015 was probably one of the bigger mirages ever seen, yet he truly cannot be worse. We're beyond the point of looking for a long-term solution. The Giants need a Band-Aid. And they may need two if Peavy does not begin undergoing course correction, and in a hurry. 

Peavy and Cain are both set to face the Blue Jays in a few days, you know.

Send in the cavalry, please. Whoever that may be.

This is a ball club with an offense! 7 runs at AT&T Park is _terrific_! The lineup is not made up of miracle workers, however. Surrendering 17 runs is a tall order.

So long, Vin Mazzaro. RIP.

The Giants literally do not have a halfway serviceable long reliever. 

_Why_ did they say goodbye to Yusmeiro Petit with such alacrity over the winter?! :faint: The GIANTS would be willing to kill to have a pitcher with an ERA of Petit's at the back end of their rotation right now.

issed issed issed

Oh, yeah. I nevertheless fully expect the decision-makers who made some bad decisions to make good ones going forward. ence 


On the good news front, MVPOSEY was, is, and forever will be the greatest at pitch-framing. osey2 Fine article: http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/p...-this-buster-poseys-pitch-framing-improvement


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I don't think Cain or Peavy will ever be good again, Deso. :sad: 

Agree with giving Heston another shot in the rotation. At this point we know exactly what we're going to get in a Peavy/Cain start and I'm tired of seeing it. 

Also my dad says they need to bring back Lincecum ASAP.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



CamillePunk said:


> I don't think Cain or Peavy will ever be good again, Deso. :sad:
> 
> Agree with giving Heston another shot in the rotation. At this point we know exactly what we're going to get in a Peavy/Cain start and I'm tired of seeing it.
> 
> Also my dad says they need to bring back Lincecum ASAP.


My dad wants Lincecum back, too. This is why the baseball gods created dads. :lincecum4

I can't believe I'm almost :mark:ing for Lincecum's showcase tomorrow afternoon! Going to be streamed on csnbayarea.com, apparently! :mark:

Granted, intellectually I recognize that showcases are staged, almost like a pro wrestling match. :side:

On the other hand, Peavy and Cain have driven us into some strange places. :side:

At the very least, they should send Cain to the DL tomorrow and call up :heston :mark: 

I'm not expecting much from Heston but if he's even as bad as Cain it would be shocking, much less worse. 

Even if Lincecum is "the answer" that is several weeks away, and in the case of Cain particularly the Giants need a faster answer. 

I wish we still had MVPetit. :sad:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Looks like the Angels have lost Garrett Richards to a torn UCL, which will require Tommy John surgery. First Heaney, now Richards... Tough break (no pun intended) for the Angels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Garrett Richards needs Tommy John surgery. Bad team just got a lot worse. NINJA'D FUARK


Somehow Matt Cain outperformed his FIP and xFIP every season until he didn't. In his prime he was lucky with HR, and must've been able to induce weak contact? Don't know he's way too ugly to watch for more than a few minutes at a time. Look at that's guy's face srs. I noticed you shit on pitch to contact in an earlier post @DesolationRow, but isn't that exactly what Matt Cain was?

He's still a pitch to contact guy, but the contact he gives up now is hard. RIP I am sorry. 

Also tell the Giants TV crew to stop showing the view from behind the catcher. It's terrible television.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

There is an Abreu Bomb Alert out for the Chicago Land area tonight. This alert is coming off the analysis of statistics as Abreu is 3 for 9 lifetime against Nolasco with 1 Home run and 1 double which means when he hits him, he hits him hard. This alert is active from 7:10PM to 11:59PM on May 6, 2016. We advise that you take shelter in your basement or go to a local bomb shelter. When you hear this....







Time to go to the shelter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thank you for the Abreu Bomb Alert @ABAS.

Chisox are at home though so no one will hear Hawk's epic homer home run call. I feel many lives are still in danger.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cubs are phenomenal. Lackey is actually above average sometimes....


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*









The Freak had his show case today.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728701150963212289

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728703693986639872

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727681666974502912*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Somehow Matt Cain outperformed his FIP and xFIP every season until he didn't. In his prime he was lucky with HR, and must've been able to induce weak contact? Don't know he's way too ugly to watch for more than a few minutes at a time. Look at that's guy's face srs. I noticed you shit on pitch to contact in an earlier post @DesolationRow, but isn't that exactly what Matt Cain was?
> 
> He's still a pitch to contact guy, but the contact he gives up now is hard. RIP I am sorry.


*Matt Cain's career stats, split from 2008-2012 and 2013-present. ERA+ dipped from 124 to 76.
*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Garrett Richards needs Tommy John surgery. Bad team just got a lot worse. NINJA'D FUARK
> 
> 
> Somehow Matt Cain outperformed his FIP and xFIP every season until he didn't. In his prime he was lucky with HR, and must've been able to induce weak contact? Don't know he's way too ugly to watch for more than a few minutes at a time. Look at that's guy's face srs. I noticed you shit on pitch to contact in an earlier post @DesolationRow, but isn't that exactly what Matt Cain was?
> ...


Quite so, *MrMister*, quite so. And yes, the "butt-cam" perspective as it has been called by numerous GIANTS fans, has to go. :lol It's awful. 

Pretty sure it's for certain fans of osey2 :side: And that's okay but, please, some of us are trying to watch the game here. 

Definitely opposed to the philosophy of "pitching to contact," which had been for a long time employed by teams such as the Toronto Blue Jays (lol what, in that place?!) and the Minnesota Twins. Obviously pitchers are going to surrender some contact; unless you're Clayton Kershaw, you cannot strike everyone out. That's okay. (Not suggesting that you were saying I was contending differently, just putting that out there for effect.) 

Matt Cain used to be a solid 8+ K/9 innings dude. So he had the stuff and deception and velocity and everything to strike fools out while he was rendering some of the sweetest, weakest contact you have ever seen. The classic Cain outing years and years ago was inning after inning of weakly-struck fly balls and strikeouts with the occasional weak grounder. He would routinely go five or six innings without surrendering a hit from roughly 2009-2011, and he had a monster 2012 with his improved slider.

He's been horrible ever since Opening Day of 2013, though, a game which saw him duel against Kershaw. I was at his next start, the "Rings Ceremony" game against the St. Louis Cardinals, which saw him get roughed up. Seemed like BABIP nonsense at the time. And for a while it seemed like he was becoming quite unlucky. Some karmic retribution from the baseball gods for all of that ostensible "good luck" he always had, defying his peripherals and driving stat-heads crazy for years, was perhaps woven into the fabric of his decline, but it turns out he's just never been the same. 

'Tis sad.



Ray said:


>





Deus Ex Machina said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh, dear. This is where we are, @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV :cry :done


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Matt Cain's career stats, split from 2008-2012 and 2013-present. ERA+ dipped from 124 to 76.
> *


Please stahp, it hurts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The Cubs are phenomenal. Lackey is actually above average sometimes....


Lackey is a solid underrated old pitcher. He was good with Boston and STL if I'm remembering correctly. Looked him up. Just one terrible year in Boston but that can be forgiven because rip pitchers in the AL East.

Looking at just ERA, he's been a sub-4 ERA pitcher since 2013. Not bad for an old dude. I know ERA isn't even a good stat really, but his FIP and xFIP show the sub 4 ERA is legit. His ERA is currently over 4, but his FIP and xFIP say he's better than that (both under 4).

At any rate, you can do way worse than John Lackey for the middle/end of your rotation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yes, the Cubs' acquisition of John Lackey was tremendous in every way. One of the very best deals of the whole offseason. Placing him behind Jake Arrieta and Jon Lester creates a fantastic "top three" for a team's rotation.

He's been underrated for a while.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That one down year Lackey had in Boston had the perfect ingredients for uninspiring baseball. Bad signings that didn't pay off in Adrian Gonzalez and Carl Crawford, Lester/Lackey/Beckett drinking beer and snacking on buckets of chicken before and after games, and of course, the nutcase known as Bobby Valentine blaming all of his players for the Red Sox lack of success. Just LOL at Valentine calling out Youk and saying he wasn't trying as hard as he did earlier in his career (try harder pls). That brought the team captain and MVPedroia to speak out in Youkilis' defense and lash out on Valentine through the media by basically saying "maybe that type of motivation worked in Japan, it doesn't work here". Pedroia totally ether Valentine, thereby questioning his credibility.

IDK if I'd want to pitch for the Red Sox that year either. Lackey has always been good. Even in LA. He was the Angels ace in his younger years.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mesoraco maybe done for the year again with Cincy. Guy can't catch a break after signing that contract. His torn labrum will require surgery that will keep him out at least 4 months. Not even sure who the Reds have for a backup catcher at this point.

On another note, saw a graphic during the game tonight that showed that the Reds have played the toughest schedule so far this year. Opponent winning % is at .555, and the only team below .500 that they have played thus far is the Brewers, who they are roughing up again for the second day in a row. And nobody criticize me for bringing up this useless information, I need to grasp to whatever I can hold on to this season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE ALERT HAS BEEN LIFTED AS THERE NOW IS A WARNING. AN ABREU BOMB HAS BEEN SPOTTED OVER CHICAGO AT 8:10PM CENTRAL. PLEASE TAKE COVER.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MrMr you could've told the Rangers to pitch Hamels yesterday. He should be nicer to the Tigers hitters imo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Reds bullpen finished the game today without giving up a run! :woo

The record streak is over at 23 games in a row! :woo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> MrMr you could've told the Rangers to pitch Hamels yesterday. He should be nicer to the Tigers hitters imo


I am sorry. The bright side for you and your Tigers is he's only good Rangers pitcher period lol. Ok Diekman is good too. Funny that our only good pitchers came from the Phillies.

Davish needs to stay safe and return strong.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

2nd straight start from Stroman with a 10+ K/9. So glad to see him dropping that "pitch to contact" crap, and he's still maintaining that great GB/FB ratio. He had a 66% GB rate tonight for example with that 10+ K/9.

It's even better since he did it to @DesolationRow's nemesis, the Dodgers .

Jays have won 4 straight as well! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Deadpool Congratulations on LOS ROJOS ending THE STREAK! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


:woo :woo :woo LET'S PLAY BALL... TORONTO BLUE JAYS :woo :woo :woo
@THANOS @JM @RKing85 @KO Bossy

:woo :woo :woo BLUE JAYS :woo :woo :woo

Meanwhile...
@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

:bum :mark: ence :mark: MVBELT, who has become a molten machine of mashing baseballs and masterfully applying patience to each and every last at-bat! :mark: His "Brandon Brother," MVCRAWFORD, with the massive three-run home run to right field! :mark: MVDUFFY. MVPANIK. MVSPAN. MVBLANCO. MVGEARRIN. MVCASILLA. osey2 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

With the Blue Jays' assistance, and the GIANTS knocking off the Rockies tonight, the GIANTS have sole ownership of first place! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is no one going to mention how my alert earlier saved millions in Chicago?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

MVCUETO with those 8.1 innings of shutout baseball! :banderas MVPOSEY doing the catching! osey2 MVPANIK with one of the greatest infield plays in the history of AT&T Park, recalling "The Double Play" of Game 7 of the 2014 World Series, barely reaching a grounder and, somehow, miraculously, flipping the ball to MVCRAWFORD at second base to get that pitilessly pesky Nolan Arenado out! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I MEAN... LOOK. AT. THIS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729112897943707652
That still does not even remotely get across just how remarkable that play was. It saved the GIANTS! :mark: MVPANIK to MVCRAWFORD oh my! :mark:

MVDUFFY with the walkoff double! MVSPAN! MVPENCE! ence MVCASILLA! "Badass Casilla" returned today and thwarted the rollicking Rockies! :cheer MVSTRICKLAND! MVLOPEZ! MVLAW! :mark: :mark: :mark: MVBLANCO! MVTOMLINSON! MVGILLASPIE! MVWILLIAMSON!

And I'm saving him for last but he is certainly not least: Brandon MVBELT.

Belt's slash line is otherworldly. It's still fairly early in the season but his approach is just... :banderas He's truly reminding me of a younger Joey Votto with the sheer discipline he embodies with each and every at-bat. If it's not in the strike zone, he is not swinging. That .440+ OBP is probably coming down (okay, seriously, it almost definitely is), but it apparently will not be for lack of effort on Belt's part. 

It's a good thing the GIANTS extended him when they did. :side:

Fantastic extra inning win. Been a little while since the GIANTS were engaged in such a riveting pitchers duel, but today they were, and it was just a fun, exceedingly well-played game full of defensive wizardry and magical pitches and solid plate appearances by both teams. Of course those games are always a little bit easier to appreciate when the team for which you are rooting wins. 

For all of the struggles of the bullpen early on this season, while they did not precisely exude confidence, they, as a group, answered the bell, and perhaps a couple of these young arms took it as a valuable experience as they continue to develop at the big league level! :mark:

CUETO, though! :mark: Watching him pitch is absurdly entertaining! :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Belt's K rate is WAY down. His BB rate is elite now. It could be that he just evolved as a hitter. This doesn't surprise me. 

I think it's real. 

Something to look at is his soft contact though. It's way up. Not sure what to make of it. But his line drives and fly balls are up while his ground balls are down. Aside from the ??? regarding his soft contact, the rest points to EVOLUTION.

edit: Of course, it might not be. It could just be a hot streak. There are some really good hitters being pretty bad at the plate, and it's not likely they'll be bad all season. So the reverse should apply to Belt for now.

I still think it's real.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The two new guys we signed have been great, the two old guys we kept have achieved their final form of terribleness, so it balances out and we seem doomed to hover around .500.

We did win today though and Cueto is a joy to watch so :hb


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: OK...BLUE JAYS...LET'S...PLAY...BALL (yes Tulo the season has started)*



MrMister said:


> Belt's K rate is WAY down. His BB rate is elite now. It could be that he just evolved as a hitter. This doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I think it's real.
> 
> Something to look at is his soft contact though. It's way up. Not sure what to make of it. But his line drives and fly balls are up while his ground balls are down. Aside from the ??? regarding his soft contact, the rest points to EVOLUTION.


Yes indeed. Giants fans had simply come to expect him to have a substantive K%. You and I discussed this in the past a couple of times. He's gone through short stretches where he won't strike out but this is a lengthier period of time than any before. That said, he'll probably come down to earth a bit, but the "mean" for him should be higher for him going forward.

One thing I have noticed is that his hits to the opposite field are _way_ up, too. A significant overlapping of his soft contact and opposite field hitting seems to be in the cards. 

His numbers are probably destined to dip soon but the way he is going, it's just. Wow. His plate appearances have become must-watch. 

Just so happy for him. He was yanked up and down from the minors to the majors, cutting short his development, then he secured his place as the Giants' long-term first baseman yet people still nagged, wanting a left-handed Buster Posey, as his minor leagues run seemed to foreshadow. 

Then he started coming down with the weirdest illnesses and sustaining the flukiest, most bizarre injuries, to the point where I was beginning to worry about his career with the multiple concussions. 

And now he shows up and starts putting together this season. It feels like a long time coming but when one considers the peculiar road he's traveled as a player, even down from moving from being a pitcher to a hitter in college, ha, it seems understandable. He's always featured well above-average OBP skills, and, yes, it seems like he's truly EVOLVED. ("...A mystery...")


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow He IS hitting to all fields you are right. He's actually going the other way more often than he's pulling the ball. So yeah that could explain his soft contact to some extent.

Can't wait to see his post season heroics.:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indeed, *MrMr*. The opposing defenses are abandoning The Shift against BBelt these days (many Giants fans like giving his name a "double B" for all of the walks :lol). 

He's hitting to all fields now! :mark: BELT. :mark:


Great thread title, haha. So cool that BARTOLO COLON is the oldest baseball player ever to hit his first home run at age 42. James Shields has hit a new low. :side: :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hopefully the Braves have a new manager before next week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Always nice to sweep the Twinkies. Quintana continues his strong start, he's a big reason why the ChiSox are 22-10 atm.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It doesn't matter what manager the Braves have the team is garbage.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Polanco you badass. What an awesome slice HR he had today. Really evolving as a hitter. They go away to him four straight pitches so he just slices the last one and it carries out LF for a 3 run jack and puts the game out of reach.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BAEZ


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Always nice to sweep the Twinkies. Quintana continues his strong start, *he's a big reason why the ChiSox are 22-10 *atm.




That and everyone else that plays for the White Sox...minus Danks (even though he's gone) and Petreikia or however you spell his name.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Strasburg and the Nats agreed to a 7 year extension for $175 million. That's too pricey, imho.

Harper walked 13 times in the 4 games with the Cubs. Zimmerman left 19 runners on base in the four hole hitting behind him in the series. Noiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Strasburg? lol. $175 mill for a guy who pitches half a season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Exactly my thoughts, Godway.

Zimmerman just stranded 3 more. 4-4, bottom of the 7th. Tigers intentionally walk Bryce to load the bases. Zimmerman hits a weak fly ball to first. GR888888.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Surprised he took a deal when he was far and away the only starter that was gonna receive big money in the offseason. I know he's had some durability concerns but as a Boras client that really surprises me. He stays healthy (big if) he can be a top 10ish pitcher. Can't teach a 10 K/9 rate.

Also Tigers


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Strasburg is never gonna stay healthy. We get it, his stuff is good, but there's always some kind of lingering issue with his body.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Can't wait for the day when Harper gets popped for roids.

He'll slip up one day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Frazier with a grand slam in the top of the 12th to give the ChiSox the win! :woo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Dude, Baez is the shit. I love watching him play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow I missed your recap on yesterdays GIANTS game.

How did all the MVPs do?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

@MrMister How about dem' White Sox?



-edit-


White Sox bullpen making this interesting....

-edit2- 

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This bullpen is trash.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Raul Mondesi with that tainted meat :mcgee1


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Actually won two series in a row :drose this is the offense the Yanks need to have everyday going forward. But knowing them, we won't have a day like this in weeks.

CHAPMAN!!! @DesolationRow :mark: :woo :woo :woo :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> @DesolationRow I missed your recap on yesterdays GIANTS game.
> 
> How did all the MVPs do?


BUMP 

Been a couple days since the last GIANTS MVP update.
@DesolationRow


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> @MrMister How about dem' White Sox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tysonlol :tysonlol

Don't count your chickens before they hatch next time sw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol @ABAS

:BELTRE


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:sodone at the god damn Scherzer game


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Red Sox scoring over 30 combined points while beating the A's in 3 games. X_X


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> BUMP
> 
> Been a couple days since the last GIANTS MVP update.
> 
> @DesolationRow


:trump


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Someone tell Fernando Rodney he's 40, stop this shit, 2 saves in a day over the Cubs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV



JM said:


> BUMP
> 
> Been a couple days since the last GIANTS MVP update.
> 
> @DesolationRow


Hello @JM.

_Today in pitiless sunshine did DROW nobly broil 
Right before the GIANTS' bullpen, eyeing their interleague foil
Caught a throw before the game from left fielder Gregor Blanco did I 
A wee blue-eyed child did DROW deliver said ball, the boy became high


The GIANTS will go through weeks without a run, but knock around Stroman
Santiago Casilla blowing yet another save, oh so predictable, that was low, man
Melodramatically the words, "CASILLA CAN'T PITCH TO LEFTIES ANYMORE!" became my wail 
The event by which this short story became a Brobdingnagian, Homeric bat-and-cleat tale

For now Casilla has his ROOGY 'pen mate's same lame and destructive disease
Failing to pitch to left-handed batters as he once did with delirious ease
For the Jays' assault on the GIANTS' 'pen negated a fantastic performance by Bumgarner
The GIANTS had to learn through trial and error that against the Jays they had to come harder

Credit where credit is due, the Jays provided some legitimate, bruising haymakers 
Those Jays bats are fearsome, Josh Donaldson and Jose Bautista certainly are no fakers 
Yet courageously avoiding the cruel fate of a sweep bears out that San Francisco defiance
It was a wonderful game fittingly concluding with a walk-off walk by MVPOSEY, Face of the GIANTS_​
:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Syndergaard hit 2 HR's against the Dodgers today.

Meanwhile, we still have Dickey and Thole.

TRIGGERED


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kuja said:


> Red Sox scoring over 30 combined *POINTS* while beating the A's in 3 games. X_X


Ohh boy, points that hurts my soul. 


Anyway this amazing Mad Max stuff aside, Jackie Fucking Bradley Fucking Jr.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Buttermaker said:


> Ohh boy, points that hurts my soul.
> 
> 
> Anyway this amazing Mad Max stuff aside, Jackie Fucking Bradley Fucking Jr.


POINTS!

I have been watching too much basketball.

Jackie is great. I think they whole team got in on the RUN fest. 

Plus, Grand Slam!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> Someone tell Fernando Rodney he's 40, stop this shit, 2 saves in a day over the Cubs


He hasn't given up an earned run last I checked as well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This must be how Cubs fans used to feel. I can't even enjoy an Atlanta game right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @Deadpool @MillionDollarProns @Obfuscation @scrilla @THE SHIV

It _*FINALLY*_ happened! The San Francisco Giants _*FINALLY*_ defeated Zack Greinke! 

:cheer :cheer :cheer

No single starting pitcher had had such ostensibly supernatural dominion over the GIANTS as Greinke had for years and years. He never lost a game to the GIANTS, being 8-0 before Thursday evening's contest. 

Thursday evening's contest forever changed that, however! :mark:

The GIANTS... actually... scored a few runs... against _Greinke._ _Unheard of, absurd!_ And the GIANTS held on to win...? To take a win and tag Greinke with a _loss_? _Unthinkable!_ (Hope you all enjoyed my _Fiddler on the Roof_ bit.)

The pivotal cog, however, was JOHNNY MVCUETO. This man is a godsend from the baseball gods. Paul Goldschmidt has been making overpriced AT&T Park crab sandwich filling out of GIANTS pitching for half of a decade. Against MVCUETO tonight, he grounded out into a double play to end the 1st inning and was struck out three times in a row after that. MVCUETO truly does recall "The Dominican Dandy" Juan MVMARICHAL in myriad ways. The charismatic way about him, the dominance against most right-handed hitters, the shimmying, the shaking, the quick-pitching, the unorthodox utilization of speed-changing, et. al. He is phenomenally entertaining to watch pitch. His sliders have more bite than Mike Tyson; his fastballs are faster than Super-Man; his curveballs featuring more curves than Lombard Street in San Francisco; his changeups more hopeful than Obama.

The man is truly a wonderment and watching him pitch creates a giddy feeling inside any honest GIANTS fan. 

osey2 with a big double; MVPANIK with a big home run! :mark: :mark: :mark: ence MVBELT. MVSPAN. MVDUFFY. MVCRAWFORD. MVOSICH. MVGEARRIN. 

Pretty sure Santiago Casilla's role as the GIANTS' closer is officially up-in-the-air. MVCASILLA, though, for the two outs in the 9th! :mark: :side: MVLOPEZ for finishing it out and getting the save! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MVGIANTS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Miami has won 13 of 17 and is still in fucking 4th :|


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> Someone tell Fernando Rodney he's 40, stop this shit, 2 saves in a day over the Cubs


Biggest problem I have with him being 40 is hat he still wears his hat like it needed to come with instructions.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is he on a single year contract? It's like the padres are taking the Cowboys Demarco Murray policy to heart, run him in to the ground


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So the topic title isn't about Chris Sale....why? 8-0 baby.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

MVPANIK WITH ANOTHER HOME RUN! THIS TIME A 3-RUN DINGER! HE'S HAD 37 3-0 COUNTS BEFORE AND THIS IS THE FIRST TIME HE HAS EVER SWUNG ON 3-0! HE ALSO HAD A WELL-STRUCK SINGLE! MVSAMARDZIJA WITH 8.0 INNINGS, 1 ER, 3 STRIKEOUTS! MVPAGAN IS BACK! MVSPAN! MVPOSEY CATCHING MVSAMARDZIJA! MVPENCE! MVBELT WITH THAT WALK! MVCRAWFORD WITH A HIT AND LOTS OF EXCELLENT FIELDING! MVOSICH! MVCASILLA BOUNCING BACK FROM A COUPLE OF ROUGH OUTINGS AND STRIKING A COUPLE OF FOOLS OUT TO END THE GAME ON A WHOLE BUNCH OF CURVEBALLS! MVDUFFY! 

ence osey2

MVGIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> So the topic title isn't about Chris Sale....why? 8-0 baby.


No one cares about the Junior League, let us know when you guys decide to play senior circuit ball


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo :woo

It's great that MVPEAVY is finally getting back to being, well, MVPEAVY. MVPENCE with his 200th career home run! :mark: MVPOSEY waking up from his slumber to deliver the big two-RBI double! :mark: MVSPAN gettin' white-hot! :mark:

Or, as the inimitable @CamillePunk put it on my wall, http://www.wrestlingforum.com/190742-desolationrow.html?tab=visitor_messaging#vmessage362449


> MVPENCE! :mark: MVPOSEY! :mark:
> 
> MVPEAVY making his first appearance of the season! :mark:
> 
> We've got 3 starters with ERA's under 3. :done Peavy and Cain were both very solid in their latest starts. Here's hoping Cain can keep it going tomorrow and our offense actually shows up for him. :mark:


An MVPAGAN-style salute, my brother! 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV


GIANTS


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Go Redsox


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Does anyone have a video of the Rangers/Blue Jays brawl today?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Does anyone have a video of the Rangers/Blue Jays brawl today?


https://streamable.com/54hp


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow gave me this











I didn't watch any of these I am sorry.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

lmao at the announcers. "Odor is now 2-5 today"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao at this thread title... :lmao :lmao :lmao

:mark: *MrMister*!!! :mark:

As said in the chatbox, ODOR nearly got into a fight with MVPANIK last summer, and MVPANIK is a sweet cherub who would never harm a fly, so we sort of know what kind of scallywag we are dealing with here. :side:

:lol That's a great .gif, though! :mark:

Meanwhile... @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

I TOLD YOU ALL THAT MATT CAIN WOULD BE BACK!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:side:

:side:

SWEEP REVENGE!!! Last month the GIANTS were swept in a four-gamer at AT&T Park by these dastardly Diamondbacks... THIS month, however, the GIANTS storm back and lay waste to the Diamondbacks' ballpark by sweeping them in a four-gamer in their yard! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MATT CAIN was MATT CAIN. CAIN. MATT CAIN. 

CAIN has command again! :mark: CAIN IS BACK! :mark: Or... We'll see. Good results, though. Strikeouts back. Good stuff.

He's relearning how to throw after having those bone chips surgically removed, you know. :side: Been saying that all along. :side: (That's actually true, that I have said that... :side

MVCAIN.

MVTREVOR BROWN, backup catcher with the solo homer! :mark: 

ence MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. MVPAGAN. MVGILLASPIE. MVPANIK. MVSPAN. 

MVCASILLA... Ahem... :side:

GIANTS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That was quite a little scuffle they had...I'll be kinda shocked if Odor doesn't get a suspension for decking Bautista. That'd be deserved. 

Texas is just pissy they blew it last October and we killed them a week and a half ago 3/4 games. Or was this "revenge" for that Bautista bat flip? Jesus, if that's the case, get the fuck over it. They make a big deal about that being unsportsmanlike, but not Sam Dyson putting his hands on Tulo and being a mouthy bitch?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This is just baseball. These things happen.

It's a game that forces you to be calm or you'll suck except you're put in situations that where it's really hard to remain calm.

So explosions of emotion happen from time to time. People get punched benches clear etc.


Also Joey Bats slid hard into 2nd. Even without the new rule, this has started fights in the past. Legs are broken this way. So retaliating with violence isn't new.

Finally I get the impression that the Texas Rangers and the Toronto Blue Jays don't like each other very much.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yep, the hatred is real.

Also, IAN DESMOND. :woo 

That's looking like a thoroughly solid pickup, *MrMr*. 1.2 WAR for Desmond already. 102 wRC+, .327 .wOBA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah Desmond has been good. He started slow with the bat, and slumps will be a thing with him because of his Ks, but he's been good in the OF. He even plays CF at times and looks ok. He's not a stellar defender but he's good for a converted IF similar to DeShields.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Agreed with the analysis of the incident, Mr. I just rewatched that whole moment on MLBtv. One thing that should be said is that Matt Bush intentionally pegged Bautista in the ribs with a 97 MPH fastball before the hard slide into second. I'm not condoning the hard slide into second. In fact, I dislike Bautista and consider myself GOOSE GOSICH JR. However, the HBP explains the intensity of the slide into second, dirty or not.

I was ecstatic to see that Odor is a certified G' and clocked Bautista. Maybe that'll shut him up and calm the antics down. I would not want to fight Odor. Seems like a rough rider...

Thanks for sharing the vids, Ray and Noto.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

When he smacked him with his glove after the punch.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Agreed with the analysis of the incident, Mr. I just rewatched that whole moment on MLBtv. One thing that should be said is that Matt Bush intentionally pegged Bautista in the ribs with a 97 MPH fastball before the hard slide into second. I'm not condoning the hard slide into second. In fact, I dislike Bautista and consider myself GOOSE GOSICH JR. However, the HBP explains the intensity of the slide into second, dirty or not.
> 
> I was ecstatic to see that Odor is a certified G' and clocked Bautista. Maybe that'll shut him up and calm the antics down. I would not want to fight Odor. Seems like a rough rider...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vids, Ray and Noto.


Gee, how surprising that the top Jays hater is happy...

Its ridiculous to think that Bautista is the one at fault. He gets hit by a pitch. So fine, he makes an aggressive slide. Call him out. But no. Odor, being a shit disturber, stepped to Bautista and punched him. Then Beltre ran in and bear hugged Bautista to break it up before Odor got murdered. Real manly.

I'm looking forward to Odor getting about 10 games off for this bullshit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Oh and social media went ape shit with Rangers fans saying "Bautista had it coming" for that bat flip. Christ, that was 8 MONTHS ago. You know what, next time you pump your fist in victory or celebrate, gimme a call and I'll come to your house and punch you in the face. Fucking knuckle dragging cavemen, these people. Its not like he crotch chopped the Texas dug out or something, he hammered the ball, there was no doubt it was a HR, and he did like a mic drop. And again, why is THAT so awful, but Sam Dyson bitching and putting his hands on Tulo completely fine? Hypocrites.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Odor is a massive piece of shit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Dub said:


> Odor is a massive piece of shit.




This is why I traded his rights away in the dynasty league.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm a Jays fan. But Batista deserved that. That was a bitch slide. Him getting hit by a pitch doesn't justify that slide.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I see Odor has a career in boxing ahead of him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rougned Odor: contact hitter. osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOL how are the PHILADELPHIA PHILLIES in 2nd place?

They're really not that far away from being good again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



RKing85 said:


> I'm a Jays fan. But Batista deserved that. That was a bitch slide. Him getting hit by a pitch doesn't justify that slide.


Slide was dirty but the Rangers waiting till the last AB in the last game they'll play against the Jays this season (playoffs not included) to retaliate against Bautista for rustling their jimmies something fierce is pretty cowardly. Why didn't they do this at any other point in the 7 games they've played this year?

The punch by Odor was pretty BOSS though. He pushed him, Bautista gets in his face to start a VERBAL EXCHANGE and he hits him with a right hook. Not sure anyone saw that coming even with the HISTORY.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> LOL how are the PHILADELPHIA PHILLIES in 2nd place?
> 
> They're really not that far away from being good again.


Went and looked at their run differential, they're somehow lower than shitty teams like the Tigers, Astros, Yankees, and Padres. Then I seen that big ol 14-3 in one run games lel. They're still a bit of ways away imo, as that offense is just terrible. They could spend their way into a credible offense this offseason, though. 

They do have some studs in the rotation if they can stay healthy though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Marlins are in 4th in the East and would be winning the NL West :draper2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fredi fired!

:yes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Odor gets 8 games. Plans to appeal apparently. On what grounds I'm not sure.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Odor gets 8 games. Plans to appeal apparently. On what grounds I'm not sure.


He can't say shit. The guy boldly admitted that he has no regrets over it.

Bautista should be given nothing, if for no other reason than, to show that if you don't fight back you won't get suspended. A suspension for Bautista sends the message that throwing haymakers is your best option because you are going to get suspended no matter what.

I'm a little surprised at the 8 games for Odor because there were a lot of aggravating factors. He tried starting shit two weeks ago, he's caused brawls in the minors, he threw low trying to hit Bautista, he pushed, punched, etc. at multiple players, and he made incendiary comments about the whole incident.

Bautista is the exact opposite. He was beaned, thrown at by Odor, pushed, punched and aggressively bear-hugged the entire time and he didn't do anything other than make a slide that only violated the new rule (but he didn't even make contact). Those are all mitigating factors that should make whatever suspension he gets a game or less.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Andrus got suspended one game for throwing a punch at Pillar.

Bautista got a one game suspension too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Andrus got suspended one game for throwing a punch at Pillar.
> 
> Bautista got a one game suspension too.


I think Bautista has grounds to challenge his, but overall, decent handling. Bannister should have got fined for touching Toronto players and trying to rile up the crowd.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm not seeing al Bautista suspension reported anywhere


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> He can't say shit. The guy boldly admitted that he has no regrets over it.
> 
> Bautista should be given nothing, if for no other reason than, to show that if you don't fight back you won't get suspended. A suspension for Bautista sends the message that throwing haymakers is your best option because you are going to get suspended no matter what.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Odor is a dick. I'd have given him 10 games. And $5,000 fine? How about 50 or 100? Make it sting. Show everyone that you can't just go around, punching people for something as innocuous as a fucking bat flip. I'd hate to see how he reacted if Bautista actually did something WORTH getting punched over.



JM said:


> I'm not seeing al Bautista suspension reported anywhere


http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/15577350/rougned-odor-texas-rangers-suspended-8-games-punching-toronto-blue-jays-jose-bautista


Its mentioned in there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, Odor is a dick. I'd have given him 10 games. And $5,000 fine? How about 50 or 100? Make it sting. Show everyone that you can't just go around, punching people for something as innocuous as a fucking bat flip. I'd hate to see how he reacted if Bautista actually did something WORTH getting punched over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK reported locally now via the score.

I'm not surprised but I don't think it's justified but whatever.

Bautista got a fast ball to the ribs, a ball thrown at his head, a punch to the face and was physically restrained and gets suspended for a hard slide the team was already punished for. 

What can ya do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The good news is that the script is foreshadowing another post season showdown between Texas and Toronto:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> The good news is that the script is foreshadowing another post season showdown between Texas and Toronto:mark:


To quote Bart Scott. CAN'T WAIT.

:mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> OK reported locally now via the score.
> 
> I'm not surprised but I don't think it's justified but whatever.
> 
> ...


I agree. Really surprised Bush didn't get a couple games off. Or, for that matter, Chavez when he hit Fielder in retaliation. Still, as you said, what can you do? 

Now they just have to focus on winning again. Games like last night's thumping really don't help.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Chavez got a three game suspension.


And yes the Jays need to concentrate on hitting baseballs. They have way too many good hitters that are pretty bad at hitting baseballs right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> I agree. Really surprised Bush didn't get a couple games off. Or, for that matter, Chavez when he hit Fielder in retaliation. Still, as you said, what can you do?
> 
> Now they just have to focus on winning again. Games like last night's thumping really don't help.


Chavez got 3 games.

Lieper was suspended as well for 1 game. Not sure what he did as he was already ejected at the time of the brawl. Maybe he came back out. Not sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

My hope of hopes out of this is that PROFAR hits a HR every game so that he can take over Moreland's spot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Odor should have gotten 2 games and the next 3 games vs the Rangers


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Chavez got 3 games.
> 
> Lieper was suspended as well for 1 game. Not sure what he did as he was already ejected at the time of the brawl. Maybe he came back out. Not sure.


Well...that'll teach me to read the WHOLE article that I MYSELF referenced next time...


I feel like a maroon.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stroman getting BABIP'd around for going back to P2C. Glad it's happening. Boys gotta learn..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Maybe Stroman just isn't that good? When can we agree that he is a #3 starter?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Maybe Stroman just isn't that good? When can we agree that he is a #3 starter?


When he's not "pitching to contact" this doesn't happen. The evidence can be found in early 2014 and prior, or in his past 3 starts before tonight. The dependence on the 2SM is the reasoning for this. He's not Greg Maddux, yet he's trying to nibble corners like him. He's also working all low with everything, and hitters can just sit on that 2SM and BABIP it around.

When he actually uses all his pitches which all have tremendous life to them, and works the entire strikezone, you see a 10+ K/9 rate like he had 2/3 starts in the past 3 before tonight. The skill is there, the swinging strike ability is there, it's all about gameplan/philosophy at this point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So when major league hitters fuck him up he's pitching to contact? But not when he's successful.

Sometimes major league hitters just rock you like a hurricane. Just the way it goes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> So when major league hitters fuck him up he's pitching to contact? But not when he's successful.


Nope. He's pitching to contact when he's using 2SM in 0-2 and 1-2 counts, and using it, overall, 56% of the time. Him getting BABIP'd from it is just coincidence, but it helps the argument that it doesn't work and wastes his abilities.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> So when major league hitters fuck him up he's pitching to contact? But not when he's successful.
> 
> Sometimes major league hitters just rock you like a hurricane. Just the way it goes.



Posting this in this thread just because:





 @CamillePunk please fill in this evening if you would like to with the GIANTS recap. osey2 MVCRAWFORD. :bum


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Damn Jays fans are acting like a war crime was committed. 8 games is enough. Just because someone actually connected on a punch doesn't mean much to me. Bautista getting one is fine as well, he was putting his hands up and would've fake fought had Odor not actually got him.

In more important news, 3 in a row for the Tigers! The Twins came to Deteoit at the right time. Sometimes you need a slump buster to get things going.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS win their sixth in a row, a much-needed win streak that began with a victory over @JM's Toronto Blue Jays (hello JM). :mark: 

Bumgarner was absolutely PHENOMENAL tonight allowing only a solo homer in garbage time, and recording ELEVEN STRIKEOUTS. :mark: What a God.

The Prince of Baseball and the Universe BRANDON CRAWFORD was responsible for all five RBIs, including a 3-run BOMB in the second inning. :mark: 

:done Glorious night. I'm spent. GIANTS.

Oh yeah and Bumgarner tried to kill a guy. Big mistake to provoke the MAD BUM, pretty sure he knows what to do with the body.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Deadpool @Honchkrow 

Check this out, LOS ROJOS fans: http://m.mlb.com/cutfour/2016/05/17...on-phillips-hits-ball-twice-on-bizarre-single Well, and all fans of baseball! :mark: Brandon Phillips channeling ence with the triple ball-striking with the bat! :mark: Unfortunately, the Indians crushed the Reds 13-1. :side:


:mark: :mark: :mark: @Arya Goddamn Stark Wonderful recap, @CamillePunk! @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV :mark: :mark: :mark:

:bum with the 27th 10+ strikeout game of his career. :sodone 

ence running around the bases like a mad stickman, sliding into home for that insurance run! :mark: 

Tiny sample size or no, it's still pretty awesome that the GIANTS starting pitchers have a 1.60 ERA over the last six games! The winning streak must continue! :mark: 

GIANTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

WELCOME BACK WHITE SOX BULLPEN FROM LAST YEAR...AND THE PREVIOUS YEAR...AND THE YEAR BEFORE THAT. White Sox bullpen has lost their last 4 or 5 games for them...Sox should be in first by like 9 games right now, but nope.

@THANOS


Can you get off of Stroman's dick. He's not as good as you seem to think he is. Bring all the damn metrics you want out. I don't care about pitching to contact or pitching to strike out. Chris Sale says he's "pitching to contact" this year, but he's still striking batters out...and he's having a hell of a year. Maybe Stroman can learn a thing or 20 from Sale. On some days pitchers feel more comfortable with certain pitches, not all of their pitches work as well as they want them to work every game, this may be the problem with Stroman.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Deadpool @Honchkrow
> 
> Check this out, LOS ROJOS fans: http://m.mlb.com/cutfour/2016/05/17...on-phillips-hits-ball-twice-on-bizarre-single Well, and all fans of baseball! :mark: Brandon Phillips channeling ence with the triple ball-striking with the bat! :mark: Unfortunately, the Indians crushed the Reds 13-1. :side:


Why did you have to remind me of the last two games?

I've spent the last 48 hours trying not to think about how the Reds went into Cleveland and got treated like female guests in the house of Ariel Castro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stroman induces a 60%+ ground ball rate. Results say he's pretty damn good at inducing ground balls. In fact, this ground ball rate is the SECOND best in the majors. That's impressive. I won't even say it's early because he's been good at inducing GB since he's been in the majors. So pitching to contact seems like a good idea with him.



David Ortiz is 2nd in the majors with a wOBA of .440. Only Daniel Murphy (lol) has been better. wOBA is pretty much the "how awesome is this guy at the plate" STAT. Ortiz is 40 years old. Why is he retiring?


Mike Trout continues to just chug along being great. We'd hear a lot more about him if his team wasn't fucking terrible. He pretty much has Calhoun, Pujols's ghost, and triple A dudes on his team. Going by fangraphs WAR STAT, he's third just behind Altuve aka God and Manfred Machado.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sorry, @Deadpool. :side: 

Indeed, *MrMr*. David Ortiz needs to seriously rethink the retirement deal. He looks as locked in as ever, and as healthy as he's been in years. A .440 .wOBA. :done 

Also, let us not forget, @Dub and *MrMr*, :trout now also has :lincecum4! osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm not even counting their pitching. I don't think it's as bad as their hitting. Santiago is an ok pitcher. Obviously the Richards injury didn't help. He's really good.

Lincecum is officially an Angel now? Angels bullpen > Rangers bullpen



What if we get a Boston v Chicago World Series? The former cursed team vs the forever cursed team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The deal is "near completion" whatever that means, maybe Lin is seeing if he can get a nickname on his jersey?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> I'm not even counting their pitching. I don't think it's as bad as their hitting. Santiago is an ok pitcher. Obviously the Richards injury didn't help. He's really good.
> 
> Lincecum is officially an Angel now? Angels bullpen > Rangers bullpen
> 
> ...




That's odd, 2 AL teams can't make the World Series....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If I have Boston v Chicago it's clearly understood that I mean Red Sox v Cubs. Pls @ABAS.

Also Chisox aren't cursed anymore. JFC @ABAS (i'm joking too calm down)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MrMr, Sam Dyson isn't nearly the train wreck Tolleson is, right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I don't trust Dyson at all either. However Dyson is better since he can induce ground balls around 70%. 

Anyone over Tolleson though. His stuff really degenerated from last year, and I wasn't even impressed with his stuff then.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So it's Dysons job for better or worse?

(May or may not be asking for fantasy reasons :side

Tigers win again and are on this thing called a winning streak.... I'm not sure how to react. :verlander was good for 7 innings (Ausmus should've took him out after K-ing Mauer since he was over 100 pitches and getting to the 4th time in the lineup, but I'll let it slide since they were up 5). 

Now let's see if they can keep it going against someone that isn't Minnesota. Getting back to .500 by the end of the week would be fantastic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Saw that JV got to 2000 Ks. That's a feat.

Rangers writer TR Sullivan says Dyson is the favorite. Yeah I'd say Dyson is the guy to own. I figured it was fantasy related.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I think it's time to become an Expos fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rangers suck too. I don't think we're getting round 3 feelsbadman.

lol getting swept/murdered by the Oakland A's. I hate that team so much.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: SEVEN IN A ROW! 

Not to be outdone by Bumgarner's one-run CG yesterday, Cueto came out tonight and did the same! :mark: An unorthodox rainbow bomb from the madman Hunter Pence was all the Giants needed in a 2-1 nail-biter. :mark: 

Cueto also made an incredible defensive play that might've been the best play in a game where Crawford and Duffy also made some excellent plays. I like this guy a lot we're gonna troll the world again. :mark: #EvenYearDynasty

Here's the play:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah, Shark and Cueto have been great for the Giants thus far. Cueto's track record kind of pointed to the down year last year being more of an anomaly. I didn't and still don't know who or what Jeff Smardzija is truly capable of. Is he a #2 or is he a 4+ ERA guy? He seems to be answering those questions this year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I called the White Sox slide. After giving up 7 runs in the 8th inning against Texas the bullpen has pitched like complete shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Yeah, Shark and Cueto have been great for the Giants thus far. Cueto's track record kind of pointed to the down year last year being more of an anomaly. I didn't and still don't know who or what Jeff Smardzija is truly capable of. Is he a #2 or is he a 4+ ERA guy? He seems to be answering those questions this year.


Samardzija is an average pitcher going by STATS. I think his stuff is above average though. His peripherals all say he's around 4 ERA guy. But with a good defense (which SF has) and a great park like ATT, he could be better than that. His best season was when he had a sub 2 BB/9. So if he can just reign in his walks he can be very effective. Of course this is true for almost all pitchers. BB obviously kill you. Some pitchers go against this thinking though, as guys like Pineda and McCarthy are great with BB, but they get hammered hard.

He's barely over 2 BB/9 right now. If he can maintain that, or even improve slightly, he's going to be a solid pitcher all year long.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Samardzija is an average pitcher going by STATS. I think his stuff is above average though. His peripherals all say he's around 4 ERA guy. But with a good defense (which SF has) and a great park like ATT, he could be better than that. His best season was when he had a sub 2 BB/9. So if he can just reign in his walks he can be very effective. Of course this is true for almost all pitchers. BB obviously kill you. Some pitchers go against this thinking though, as guys like Pineda and McCarthy are great with BB, but they get hammered hard.
> 
> He's barely over 2 BB/9 right now. If he can maintain that, or even improve slightly, he's going to be a solid pitcher all year long.


I'd like to see Pineda and McCarthy's hot zones. They don't walk a lot but they might throw it right down the middle. I think Shark will continue to pitch fine the rest of the year. Long as he keeps his stuff down in the zone and lets his defense and ballpark play to his advantage. 

Another pitcher of interesting note. Ian Kennedy. He's been pitching relatively well for the Royals (defense and ballpark make a huge difference yo) and I think he can also continue to be solid this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ATT is actually just outside of the top ten with runs/game so far. That's probably just because the Giants have a pretty good lineup. It's still massively suppressing HR, as only Petco is giving up less HR. 

The top 4 parks bleeding the most runs are usual suspects though...Coors, Arlington, Fenway, Chase

Skydome should be top 5, but the Jays can't hit right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> I called the White Sox slide. After giving up 7 runs in the 8th inning against Texas the bullpen has pitched like complete shit.


Yeah, team needs some relief help. Probably another starter and a legit DH too to boot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*








with another gawdly performance. Now 9-0 on the season. Forget the Cy Young, he's definitely an MVP candidate at this point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:EDWIN

We won a game!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

And now the bad news. We are barely better than the Twins right now :mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

For the first time since 1913 the GIANTS were undefeated throughout an entire road trip. :mark: That's EIGHT wins in a row! :mark: 

Yet another great performance by a starter as Jeff Samardzija went 8 innings deep, allowing only one run on three hits, striking out eight. 

Stay hot, starters. :mark: 

The PRINCE of all of us BRANDON CRAWFORD hit his second home run in this three-game series at Petco! :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



CamillePunk said:


> For the first time since 1913 the GIANTS were undefeated throughout an entire road trip. :mark: That's EIGHT wins in a row! :mark:
> 
> Yet another great performance by a starter as Jeff Samardzija went 8 innings deep, allowing only one run on three hits, striking out eight.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

As was being discussed in this thread, Jeff SAMARDZIJA is an ACE! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

And as *Camille* has brilliantly noted with his GIANTS recaps here, the GIANTS starting pitching is just :mark: :mark: :mark: What a road trip! The GIANTS' offense only produced 3.7 runs per game on average on the road trip but the GIANTS' starting pitching pitched to a tune of a 1.30 or so ERA! :cheer :cheer :cheer 

I will note that I fully, and consistently, endorsed the MVSAMARDIJA signing the moment it occurred! :mark: With, as *MrMr* pointed out, the dramatically improved defense over last year's White Sox team and AT&T Park will certainly help him. Baseball Reference has, I believe, never liked Samardzija for various reasons, but Fangraphs has him good for a 2.7 fWAR for last year, in spite of everything! :mark: Also, he's at 1.2 fWAR now! :mark:

MVCRAWFORD! :mark: That power from the superlative shortstop! :mark: MVPANIK, going 4-4 tonight! :mark: MVPENCE! ence :mark: MVPOSEY! osey2 :mark: MVBELT! MVSPAN! MVPAGAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


The only dark cloud here is Santiago Casilla is positively terrifying to watch try to close out games. I do not trust him against any lefty anymore, and the GIANTS were quite fortunate that at least one run did not score on him in the 9th, as Wallace crushed a line drive right into MVPANIK's glove in shallow right field. :lol 

Rumors are circulating, thanks to Buster Olney, that the GIANTS may be calling up the New York Yankees--who are presently playing across the bay in Oakland--about Andrew Miller. Since Miller's contract does not expire for a couple of years, the prospect cost would likely be prohibitive but, wow, just watching him pitch a few minutes ago against the A's, and knowing how good he is, that would be a wonderful fit for the GIANTS, whose greatest weakness this season is clearly the bullpen. 

MVSAMARDZIJA, though! :mark:

A 7-0 road trip! :mark: Not since 1913!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MVGIANTS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

THE REVIVAL OF MATT CAIN MIGHT BE REAL. :mark: Giants unexpectedly beat the Cubs while offering a lineup featuring Kelby Tomlinson in left field and no Pence, Pagan, or Belt. MATT CAIN drove in two runs himself with a double as Jon Lester was chased off the mound in the third inning. 

POSEY the GOD also homered. :mark: 

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Atlanta Braves' 2016 season in one story: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/15614504/erick-aybar-atlanta-braves-chicken-bone-removed-throat

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

Is Matt Cain back?

Huh-huh. Allow me to clear my throat.

IS MATT CAIN BACK?!?!?

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Let me tell you the story of Matt Cain, ladies and germs. A perfectly linear narrative which never alters and has never changed because storylines are neat that way. Once upon a time, a GIANTS pitching scout was supposed to scout a particular high school pitcher in Alabama in the early spring of 2002. That starting pitcher, however, was sick. In his stead, one MATT CAIN, tall as a redwood and as strong as the waves of the Pacific Ocean, yet as his wheat-colored hair splashed against his countenance as he exerted himself, no matter how well he pitched for the San Francisco GIANTS, the team would not score runs for him. How did he do it, many asked? How did he outperform his xFIP? How was he able to render so many fly ball outs without surrendering more home runs? The answer, of course, was that Matt Cain was magical. A magic man.






And Matt Cain pitched brilliantly for the GIANTS for many years. Difficult to believe now but until 2013 he and "The King," Fellix Hernandez, had comparable career WARs. He was arguably the single most indispensable cog in delivering the 2010 and 2012 World Series Championships. In 2012 he authored a Perfect Game. He was unstoppable. 

Then in 2013, tragedy struck. Our hero was laid low. Mysteriously he surrendered hard contact. Mysteriously his outings were no longer pleasurable. Mysteriously he was a mystery.

In July of 2013 he had his worst career start, unable to escape the first inning against the New York Mets at AT&T Park. The word streaming out of the Giants clubhouse was that his oft-shifting bone spurs had yet again shifted and were giving him inordinate pain while pitching. 

Cain gutted through it as he had gutted through the bone spurs matter throughout much of his Major League career. Gutted through it, that is, until July 2014. At which point he had to be shut down as the problem had grown far worse, and the bone chips simply had to be removed.

And so our protagonist, coming off of not one, not two, but _three_ desultory-at-best, disastrous-to-be-fair seasons, returned to the saddle, er, mound, in 2016. Another even year. Yet would he ever return to the glory of his past self? Or was he doomed to see his once-magical career ever-diminish?

Here we are, however, reaching the final third of the month of May in the current year 2016. Matt Cain had a rough beginning to the season. Matt Cain, it has been said, it has been speculated, it has been surmised, was attempting to relearn how to pitch with his "new elbow." 

Are the last three starts, beginning against a bevy of boppers wearing the white and blue of the Toronto Blue Jays, and culminating in a fantastically fine start against arguably the most potent lineup in Major League Baseball, the Chicago Cubs, sufficient evidence to suggest that, yes, indeed, Mister MATT CAIN is, in fact, back?

No. However... It is encouraging. So encouraging that I am going to defy logic and sense and say... Yes. Yes, sir, MATT CAIN IS BACK! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Okay. So I'm at least partly joking. Yet I'm only joking in a knowing way, through a _meta_ manifestation of presenting the facts of the case... Yet that is a defense mechanism. 'Cause I don't want to have egg all over my face. :side: 

The truth is that with this start, Matt Cain definitely did look, via the unreliable yet nevertheless occasionally legitimately reassuring eye test, to be Matt Cain. A large number of exceedingly lazy fly balls were struck off of fastballs thrown high in the zone by Matt Cain. Cain's changeup actually changed up, with intermittently devastating results for opposing batters. The fastballs have movement on them. Cain just looked like... well... Cain.

A mirage? It's possible. All too possible. Yet Cain looked good, and he deserved his first win since... Since... Oh my goodness... Since _July of last season_. :faint: :done :lol

And yeah pitcher wins are kind of silly but they are kind of cool, too, in that traditional sense.

As *Camille* notes above--as I now see, ha--the GIANTS of Saturday afternoon were not whole. No MVBELT. No MVPENCE. No MVPAGAN. Kelby MVTOMLINSON, sporting that .400+ BABIP and, admittedly, extraordinarily high speed when running, was thrown out there in left field for the first time this whole season--including Spring Training. Why the GIANTS didn't even throw him out there in left field during Spring Training once is another mystery. Yet this is the team that had Travis MVISHIKAWA in left field for the 2014 postseason run so who cares? The Even Year Gods smiled down on Bruce MVBOCHY's decision. And having Tomlinson bat third? Why, of course, that makes perfect sense. Joe Maddon is the mainstream cool kids' artiste, the perennial teachers' pet, the mover and shaker who grabs headlines and shapes the public discussion. Bochy is the _avant-garde auteur_; you know, the kind who makes a painfully lengthy "short film" about a man looking into a mirror and slashing himself many times with a straight razor blade. 

I don't know where I'm going with all of this. I do know that the GIANTS prevailed. I do know that osey2 hit a BLAST up the deep left-center bleachers for two runs as *Camille* noted. I do know that the decrepit version of the lineup was awesome. I do know that the bullpen, while shaky, was serviceable. I do know that MATT CAIN was MATT CAIN on this day. Including that massive double off of Jon Lester to drive in a couple of runs! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Meanwhile, tonight: MVPADRES!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MVGIANTS, though! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ChiSox win to avoid the sweep. (Y)

Nice to see the bullpen step up, they've been struggling lately.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs in a small slump but what the hell do I have to complain about right now as a lifelong cub fan :maury

As a random aside: Stanton is on pace to strike out 233 freaking times this season. Say what you will about Barry Bonds' near certain PED use: but regardless that man had the best eye of any hitter I have ever seen. Incredible. As talented as Stanton is with THAT hitting coach: how does this happen?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stanton definitely has some major contact issues. At least he went BEAST MODE against the Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark:


http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...t-victimized-plumbing-issues-oakland-coliseum :hglol

A's get swept all four games by the Yankees. Get swept out with the sewage. :hglol @Dub @Hit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@THANOS

Stroman pitched to contact and pwned the Twins. Ok, it was the Twins who are terrible at baseball, but still, thoughts?


As for Stanton and strike outs, very few hitters care about Ks nowadays. It's just the new culture of baseball.



Rangers sweep the Astros:mark:

I'd have rather swept the A's to be stax though. We get Mike TRET next:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Congrats on the sweep of the Astros after enduring the Athletics' sweep, *MrMr*. osey2

Is this is more due to the Astros' rotation being decidedly lousy or are the Rangers a better offensive team than they may be given credit for being by many?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Astros big bats just didn't hit well in this series. Texas bullpen actually kept slim leads in two of the games. Today Texas just erupted.

Matt Bush, Diekman, and Dyson might work out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> *@THANOS
> 
> Stroman pitched to contact and pwned the Twins. Ok, it was the Twins who are terrible at baseball, but still, thoughts?*
> 
> ...


Like you mentioned, it was the Twins, and he had a lot of BABIP luck on his ground balls today. It's just not a reliable way to pitch. With someone like Buerhle who had shit stuff most of his career, I can understand nibbling and pitching to contact, but someone with Stroman's stuff should never waste it doing that.

He managed contact well, but I wouldn't call it dominating, like some are on sportsnet. I mean, I know I'm extra hard on him for it while I ignore Happ for doing the same this season, but it's because Stroman has the stuff to actually dominate but isn't using it because of some really awful advice.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BUMGAWDNER!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 7.2 shutout innings and his RBI double proved to be the only run scored by either team. GIANTS defeat the Cubs and are on quite a run through their extremely impressive starting pitching (minus an aberration by one J. Peavy :side. 

4 games up in the NL West with the Padres coming to town who we are 6-0 against this season thus far. :mark: GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Good to know, *MrMr*. osey2

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

MADISON BUMGARNER. :bum

BUSTER POSEY. osey2

BUMGARNER was electrifying tonight, pitching 7.2 IP, with 6 strikeouts, 3 hits, and 2 walks. He looked like WORLD SERIES BUMGARNER, aka, MR. DON'T MESS WITH ME, I'LL BURN YOUR VILLAGE TO THE GROUND. :bum :bum :bum 

Oh, also: :bum was the man responsible for driving in the one run of the whole game, hitting a smoking line drive to deep left field for the RBI double, knocking in Gregor MVBLANCO from first base! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVSPAN with one of the best catches in deep centerfield that you will ever see in the 9th inning behind Santiago MVCASILLA! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I've been critical of Casilla but his two-seamer was sickeningly efficacious tonight! :cheer :cheer :cheer

MVGEARRIN... lol...

MVCRAWFORD and MVDUFFY were picking it on the left side of the infield all game long behind MVBUMGARNER. That infield defense! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MVPANIK! :mark:

MVPAGAN! :mark: 

What a hugely satisfying pair of wins yesterday and today! After going 8-0 on that road trip, following that series finale win over the Blue Jays of @JM and @THANOS and @Champ and @KO Bossy and many others, which I was privileged enough to attend, the GIANTS come back home, and MVPEAVY does not pitch like an MVP, getting pummeled by that fearsome Cubbies lineup, and Jake Arrieta pitches a humdinger against the GIANTS. Yet MVCAIN returns and the GIANTS prevail Saturday. Today, the GIANTS win a suspenseful, white-knuckle pitching duel behind :bum! :mark: :mark: :mark: :bum who did it all, in terms of run prevention (until the final 1.1 innings) and run production! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

About time the Cubs faced a top pitcher...and look what happens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs put up 7 ER in 5 IP vs MAX.

Gerrit Cole shut them out for 8 IP recently but the time before that Cubs scored 5 ER in 4.2 IP.

That's two aces and it's just barely scanning back to May 2.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Josh Hamilton out for the season with another knee surgery. He's still owed an obscene amount of money by the Angels. 

I know I'm supposed to hate the Angels because AL West, but not like this. I'd rather the A's be on the hook for this money IMO.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOL...the Angels had the same shit with Vernon Wells where they traded for his WOAT contract and agreed to pay all of it. Then moved him to the Yankees who agreed to pay 13 mill of his remaining 50 mill, who eventually DFAd him. The Angels make some really moronic moves. They're lucky Pujols is at least sort of kind of useful, otherwise that would be another one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @Deadpool @Honchkrow @scrilla @THE SHIV

Approximately one hour ago: "It's going to take an act of God for the Giants to score a run tonight." --My dad.

JOHNNY MVCUETO was fantastic. 9.0 innings. 6 strikeouts. 0 walks. 0 runs. 0 earned runs. 114 pitches. 

CUETO was electrifying! :mark: His changeup was devastating! :mark: His slider was crisp! :mark: His fastball was punishing! :mark: 

Simply a phenomenal pitching performance. Cueto is superlative in every way! :mark:

Yet Cueto must now begin to think he's pitching for those Reds who would not supply run support on his behalf. Tonight the Giants simply refused to score for him. Against the tough breaking stuff of Drew Pomeranz the Giants flailed throughout most of the game, though Pomeranz did surrender a healthy share of base runners. 

It all culminated in the 9th inning. CUETO had delivered one of the season's best turns through the rotation for the GIANTS. He stood in the dugout, a touch melancholic, as he believed he would not be awarded with a win for his Herculean effort. Brandon Belt had hit a little Texas leaguer into shallow center field to reach first base but the Giants were down to their last out. Hunter MVPENCE, who has been out of the lineup for several days and was out tonight, came up to hit in Cueto's spot in the lineup. He was down to his last strike in only a few seconds, however. He popped it up... Shallow right field... Cueto looked so sad... My dad expressed sincere, unaffected frustration... I was displeased for a second... And then, the wind seemed to bat the ball around in the air and Matt Kemp, who came in to catch the ball in shallow right, failed to catch it, then proceeded to kick the ball away. 

And Brandon MVBELT ran all the way from first base to home in that weekend beer league style of base running he employs, with Roberto Kelly at third base practically shoving him toward home as he reached third base. 

And MVPENCE did it! :mark:

My dad was right. It truly did take an act of God for the GIANTS to score a run tonight!

CUETO.

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Was it God, or was it...it was aliens. And not just any aliens...

ence phoned home.

GIANTS


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://giant.gfycat.com/TameDelectableAustraliansilkyterrier.webm

:lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is the real Justin Verlander back? He has been amazing his last 4 starts....this is good news for my fantasy team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Being objective, I'm not sure Bryce is deserving of the Bonds treatment right now. He's always a threat. However, Bryce has really been in a funk and hasn't done much impact hitting when given the chance to do so (being pitched to). He's only hitting .248.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Is the real Justin Verlander back? He has been amazing his last 4 starts....this is good news for my fantasy team.


He's looking how he was at the end of last season. Over 9 k/9 is great and his FIP is getting closer to his 2013 levels. Helps that he got the weak Phillies tonight, but he's also done well against Baltimore, Texas, and Tampa, who are all league average or better offenses. 

He won't ever be the Verlander of 2009-2012, but he still has enough in the tank to be a top 20-25ish pitcher, which is great to see after how he looked for a season and a half while he was hurting.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

Since the calendar flipped over to May, Jeff MVSAMARDZIJA has gone 4-1 with a 1.40 ERA. Tonight he went 6.2 IP, 7 K, 6 H, 1 ER and 3 BB. Many doubted him when the GIANTS signed him this past December. Not I. I knew the "real" Samardzija was lurking beneath that demonically-possessed entity from last season pitching for the White Sox. :lol Seriously: MVSAMARDZIJA! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Two fantastic relay plays, both involving Matt Kemp of the Padres, who is having a hellish series, following last night's misadventure in shallow right field on which the game ended. :lmao In the early going Kemp hits a smoking line drive into the extreme left field corner, off of the wall, and the man returning from Sacramento today, Jarrett MVPARKER, grabbed the ball and threw it to Joe MVPANIK, who narrowly tagged Kemp out! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Late in the game, Kemp hits a booming double to _deeeep_ right center in that cavern of Triples Alley, and Gregor MVBLANCO, playing right field for the ailing MVPENCE, threw in to the infield and MVPANIK found himself as the pivotal relay man, throwing straight to third baseman Matt MVDUFFY, who tagged Kemp! Kemp was called safe at third but the GIANTS challenged and it was quickly discovered through the miracle that is replay that Kemp was, indeed, out! :mark: :mark: :mark: :lmao Hilarious! :lmao

MVSAMARDZIJA, though! :mark:

The GIANTS had won so many games recently but in spite of all of the spectacular starting pitching and dazzling defense, the bats have been mostly silent. The Giants had not scored more than five runs in a game in _weeks_. 

Tonight, in the 8th inning, the GIANTS offense finally exploded, with MVDUFFY hitting a double to deep center with the Padres outfielders positioned all crazily in some weird shift to try to protect the defensively derelict Kemp... :lmao ... The Giants loaded the bases, and what came out of that was MVCRAWFORD hitting a colossal, bases-clearing double and immediately afterward MVPARKER made his presence felt once again, as he hit a booming moon shot to center for the two-run homer! 

Finally the GIANTS offense showed up, even if it was against a weakling reliever who the Padres left in for the whole inning just because their pitching staff is completely shot right now following Sunday's marathon game. 

MVPOSEY. osey2 MVSPAN. MVBELT. MVOSICH. MVGEARRIN. 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm here to the jinx the Rangers. 

This team will be a different team going forward. Small sample size but I think Bush, Diekman, and Dyson are going to work. Bush has good stuff, pretty good slider coming off this guy's hand. Easy fastball velocity. Diekman has been great all year. He's just a solid reliever. 

Darvish is back on Saturday.

Might be able to win a World Series in 2017:mark::side:


----------



## fightkomore (Apr 25, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Boy, is their value increasing shockingly or are they mining gold.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox suck, but not as bad as Toronto.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Toronto has elite hitters all slumping at the same time. Chicago doesn't quite boast the same.

That's the Chicago White Sox, since the Chicago Cubs have MASHERS in their lineup.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Toronto has elite hitters all slumping at the same time. Chicago doesn't quite boast the same.
> 
> That's the Chicago White Sox, since the Chicago Cubs have MASHERS in their lineup.


It's getting to the point now where I'm wondering if this slumping may actually be a skill decline given the age of guys like Edwin, Martin, etc. Tulo seems to be coming around as he's been a .300 hitter over the past 15 games or so.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Miami would be a playoff team in the AL :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> It's getting to the point now where I'm wondering if this slumping may actually be a skill decline given the age of guys like Edwin, Martin, etc. Tulo seems to be coming around as he's been a .300 hitter over the past 15 games or so.


It's possible. I don't think it is though. 

These are most likely just nasty slumps. Everyone slumps. David Ortiz, one of the best sluggers of all time, started like shit last season. He turned it around and he was still Big Papi. Edwin has started slow before. So has JD. So has Joey Bats. Expect fireworks to come at some point in Toronto.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> It's getting to the point now where I'm wondering if this slumping may actually be a skill decline given the age of guys like Edwin, Martin, etc. Tulo seems to be coming around as he's been a .300 hitter over the past 15 games or so.


Good chance it's the city of Toronto affecting these guys. They've all grown sick of it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It's possible. I don't think it is though.
> 
> These are most likely just nasty slumps. Everyone slumps. David Ortiz, one of the best sluggers of all time, started like shit last season. He turned it around and he was still Big Papi. Edwin has started slow before. So has JD. So has Joey Bats. Expect fireworks to come at some point in Toronto.


I just find it nauseating trying to reconcile how this many hitters could all be having career worst seasons at the same time. The same could be said for our bullpen.

This is the Murphy's Law season it seems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> I just find it nauseating trying to reconcile how this many hitters could all be having career worst seasons at the same time. The same could be said for our bullpen.
> 
> This is the Murphy's Law season it seems.


Better to slump now than later.

Might not catch the Red Sox since they are ridiculous, but Jays are only back 7 games. The WC is only 4.5 away. Plenty of baseball left to get back into it.

edit: Plus the script is foreshadowing Texas v Toronto in the post season again so yeah, Jays will #bebetter .


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

An Abreu Bomb Alert has been activated for May 26, 2016 around the Chicago Land area. Things have been heating up around Abreu and a bomb could be set to go off any moment now. Alert is active until 11:59PM May 26.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ChiSox finish 3-7 on this homestand.









Starting to think they've peaked already and the wheels are about to fall off. Need to clean house if that happens.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

My good friend @CamillePunk left this message on my wall as I was attending Wednesday afternoon's fantastic game between the San Diego Padres and San Francisco GIANTS! :mark: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/camillepunk-with-desolationrow.html#vmessage369457



> THE GIANTS WON A PEAVY START! :mark:
> 
> AND PEAVY WAS PRETTY GOOD! :mark:
> 
> ...


My response: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/camillepunk-with-desolationrow.html#vmessage369665



> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I WAS THERE, MY FRIEND! :mark:
> 
> ...


I had a front row seat to witnessing the greatness of MVTOMLINSON in left field! :mark: Just as I expected side he was marvelous. He threw Solarte out at home plate in the first inning. He made several terrific catches, particularly a couple of tough liners. He also contributed mightily offensively with a pair of hits, almost hitting it out in left field in the 9th. 

MVPEAVY. MVCRAWFORD. MVPEAVY. MVSPAN. MVBLANCO. MVPANIK (he hit the ball hard almost every time with nothing to show for it, and also played some smooth defense). MVDUFFY. MVCASILLA. MVKONTOS. MVBROWN. MVPARKER. MVBELT (who rolled an ankle sliding into second base, having to leave the game and scaring everyone, but apparently he'll be okay). 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The White Sox are done. So sad, Frazier is going to get traded by the end of July maybe even Sale...this is sad


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What prospects would you want for Sale?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> What prospects would you want for Sale?


All of them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A Sale trade would probably net us about 4-6 top prospects. I'd be down for it if they can't turn things around.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> A Sale trade would probably net us about 4-6 top prospects. I'd be down for it if they can't turn things around.


Look what the Brewers gave KC for Grienke 5 years ago, Sox should get at least the same, or more for Sale.

For the record KC got for Grienke:

Cain, Escobar, Odorizzi, and Jeffress.

Their current starting CF and SS, and they used Odorizzi as part of the package to get Shields. Jeffress is panning out now as a solid BP guy to (back with the Brewers ironically)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A trade with Boston would make sense, given their current record and they have a pretty farm system atm.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> A Sale trade would probably net us about 4-6 top prospects. I'd be down for it if they can't turn things around.


5 Top 50 prospects would be FMV. A Sale trade would net a shit load. You guys would be laughing afterwards.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If the White Sox trade Abreu, I'm done and officially becoming a Cubs fan, also I like the topic title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Please answer my question @ABAS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nobody has mentioned that the Dodgers called up Julio Urias..?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Also, holy shit at that collision between A. Gordon and Moustakas against the White Sox. Talk about ramifications. Gordon broke a bone in his wrist and is out for 4-6 weeks; Moose has officially been diagnosed with a torn ACL and is done for the year. RIP in peace KC Royals. No repeat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the Dodgers called up Julio Urias..?


Probably because no Dodgers fans post on this site. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the Dodgers called up Julio Urias..?


He's just a place holder for now. But I am excited to see him pitch tomorrow night.

and yeah rip royals. good run they had. they could be back next year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

He's getting Ryu's seat warmed up


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> What prospects would you want for Sale?




Well, if the White Sox are going to trade Sale and get prospects for him I would like an infield prospect (cause they'd definitely be trading Frazier) or 2 and 2 or so pitching prospects.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> If the White Sox trade Abreu, I'm done and officially becoming a Cubs fan, also I like the topic title.


*whispers* Abreus not that good fyi


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> *whispers* Abreus not that good fyi


unkout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Texas has some infielders:side:

Also have pitching prospects:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Probably 4th best 1B in his own division. Srs


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Adam Jones has to start hitting eventually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Pretty sure Urias was tipping his pitches in the 1st inning. Mets knew what was coming. Welcome to The Show young un.

That said, I'm not incredibly impressed with his stuff through two innings.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Pretty sure Urias was tipping his pitches in the 1st inning. Mets knew what was coming. Welcome to The Show young un.
> 
> That said, I'm not incredibly impressed with his stuff through two innings.


Same. It's nasty, don't get me wrong, just not "top prospect in baseball" nasty like I was expecting.

On the bright side, it finally looks like my Jays offense are breaking out. You were right, oh wise and patient one!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao Urias Day a complete flop... :lmao

:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

He looked no better than Ryu to me. Now I think Ryu is a pretty solid lefty, but not the second coming by any stretch.

On the other hand, he's 19. He was also not getting close pitches. He did throw a couple of really nice breaking balls. 

I think most of the damage was due to Urias tipping his pitches. Walker golfed a pretty sick breaking ball as if he knew exactly what was coming. Lagares smacked a changeup as if he knew what was coming.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Damn, bullpen with another







outing. This team sucks right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: MVPOSEY'S FIRST TRIPLE SINCE AUGUST 29, 2014! A STAND-UP TRIPLE BY MVPOSEY!!! :mark:

As @CamillePunk noted on my wall, _anything_ truly _can_ happen at Coors Field! :mark:

:side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Officially off the Stroman hype train. I can only watch a pitcher waste their talent for so long until I lose respect.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Red Sox lineup is stupid.

lol

Betts (this fucking guy though)
Pedroia (best 2B hitter of our era)
Xander (best hitter in baseball right now)
Papi (the god)
Hanley (lol, but he is good)
JBJ (lol, not sure how he's good)
Shaw (lol who is this guy, but he's good?)
dude
guy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Boston v Toronto was an amazing game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Easily the biggest win of the season. That's the type of win that puts a season in full throttle.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I go and have a nap after the Stroman P2C implosion, and tune back in to find out we somehow won!? And it was with clutch 2 out hits no less!

I'm a little rusty @DesolationRow but:

MVEdwin! :mark:

MVMartin!! :mark: :mark:

MVTravis!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:















Still though.. Stroman.. :tripsscust


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I come in this thread expecting some sort of meltdown from sidewinder after that choke job by the LOLSOX, and I get nothing. Hi @ABAS



MrMister said:


> Pedroia (*best 2B hitter of our era*)


How dare you disrespect former Texas Ranger great Super-Jew Ian Kinsler like that with this hearsay.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

BUSTER MVPOSEY WITH NOT ONE, BUT _*TWO*_ 3-RUN DINGERS TODAY, BOTH TO RIGHT-CENTER FIELD, AT COORS FIELD!!!!!! osey2 :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2

BUMGAWDNER. :bum 6 IP, 6 strikeouts, 1 run! 

MVBLANCO. MVPANIK. MVDUFFY. MVPENCE. ence MVBELT. MVPARKER. MVCRAWFORD. MVLAW. MVGEARRIN. MVCASILLA.

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This team continues to find ways to embarrass themselves. Can't wait until they start cleaning house.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Syndergaard getting himself ejected like a moron. :kobe Doesn't he know we have a NL West title race to win? 

Meanwhile GIANTS! :mark: EVERYTHING DESO SAID.

MVPOSEY THE GOD. :mark: MVBUMGAWDNER! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

i like how Arenado had his HR taken away by the raised fence in right...

but BOTH of Posey's cleared it. Rockies so trolled right now.



Perfect Poster said:


> I come in this thread expecting some sort of meltdown from sidewinder after that choke job by the LOLSOX, and I get nothing. Hi @ABAS
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you disrespect former Texas Ranger great Super-Jew Ian Kinsler like that with this hearsay.


I love Ian as much as you. He's 1B. That 1(B) not first base:side:

Texas trading Kinsler away still makes sense but if we could time machine it MIGHT not want to trade him for Prince Fielder.


Davish looked amazing for not pitching in a major league game in over a year. His fastball is fixed. Before the surgery it was a garbage pitch. Now it's back. His breaking balls seem unaffected.  Still nasty.

:mark:

also :BELTRE


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Don't worry, I melted down at work, now I get to meltdown here. This bullpen is so fucking bad. They need to get back on their steroids that they were taking at the beginning of the year, actually you know what? Fuck this. Fire Ventura, fire the bullpen coach, trade everyone. Fuck this team giving false hope to all the White Sox fans. I knew it was too good to be true. This bullpen is fucking terrible. I can take 4 kids from my classroom and get 3 outs without giving 7 fucking runs in the bottom of the 9th, good fucking good. Is there an application I can fill out to become the White Sox manager. Ventura needs to get the dick out of his mouth every time he talks cause he speaks so fucking soft no one hears him, not even his own team. GET FUCKING LOUD WITH YOUR TEAM, DEMAND THEM TO PLAY BETTER, PUMP THEM UP BEFORE THE GAME STARTS, FUCKING DO SOMETHING YOU OVERRATED THIRD BASE FUCK. 11/10 ON THE RAGE SCALE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

SW showing more passion in 1 forum post than Ventura has during his entire tenure as White Sox manager.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Don't worry, I melted down at work, now I get to meltdown here. This bullpen is so fucking bad. They need to get back on their steroids that they were taking at the beginning of the year, actually you know what? Fuck this. Fire Ventura, fire the bullpen coach, trade everyone. Fuck this team giving false hope to all the White Sox fans. I knew it was too good to be true. This bullpen is fucking terrible. I can take 4 kids from my classroom and get 3 outs without giving 7 fucking runs in the bottom of the 9th, good fucking good. Is there an application I can fill out to become the White Sox manager. Ventura needs to get the dick out of his mouth every time he talks cause he speaks so fucking soft no one hears him, not even his own team. GET FUCKING LOUD WITH YOUR TEAM, DEMAND THEM TO PLAY BETTER, PUMP THEM UP BEFORE THE GAME STARTS, FUCKING DO SOMETHING YOU OVERRATED THIRD BASE FUCK.


You didn't even say where you are /10 on the RAGE scale. Are you new?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not sure why anyone thought Ventura would be a good manager. This is the guy that charged Nolan Ryan LOL. His decision making can't be sound.

Bring back Ozzie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rather than breaking the gang up, apparently the White Sox are looking to trade for James Shields from the San Diego Padres. @ABAS @Chrome @El Conquistador


@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @Deadpool @Honchkrow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

TWENTY WINS IN MAY! :woo

JOHNNY "B. GOODE" CUETO! :woo 6.0 IP, 6 H, 2 R, 1 ER, 5 K, 2 BB... This is only the second time all season that he has not pitched at least seven innings! And considering we're talking about pitching at Coors Field, The Venue Pitchers Go To Die Horrifically Painful Deaths, six innings and 90+ pitches there is like nine innings and 140 pitches at sea level, like AT&T Park in San Francisco. 

Cueto is dizzyingly entertaining to watch. The GIANTS have three of the top 25 starting pitchers based on WAR thus far and it's all because of the spectacular offseason they had in bringing in CUETO and JEFF SAMARDZIJA! :mark: 

CUETO stared down Gerrardo Parra today, who was in some sort of bad mood and CUETO let him know that he would not brook any sort of untoward shenanigans. 

The GIANTS tied a San Francisco GIANTS record--with eight doubles in a single game today! :mark: Such an offensive outburst, precisely what you want to see at Coors Field! :mark: MVSPAN homered! MVPOSEY! osey2 MVPENCE! ence MVBELT! MVCRAWFORD! MVTOMLINSON! MVBLANCO! MVDUFFY with no hits but an all right day defensively! 

The bullpen was largely solid today as well, especially MVSTRICKLAND and MVKONTOS! 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah, given the state of the bullpen, I'd rather trade for some bullpen help than another starter. What's the point of getting Shields if the bullpen just comes in to blow the game after he's done? Although my preference is nuking the team and acquiring a lot of prospects.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I hate the idea of taking on James Shields' contract. Pls no. If SD will eat some of it, I'm in. The back end of the rotation is laughable.

Sale/Rodon/Q is good enough. Latos and Gonzalez are hot trash.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

On the plus side, @ABAS @Chrome and @El Conquistador, an opt-out clause is in James Shields's contract after "Year 2," and this is "Year 2." So if he pitches well down the stretch, he will almost certainly opt out and you no longer have to find yourself burdened by the remainder of his contract.

If he pitches disastrously or gets seriously injured, though... :side:

Odds are pretty strong he will opt out, however.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> On the plus side, @ABAS @Chrome and @El Conquistador, an opt-out clause is in James Shields's contract after "Year 2," and this is "Year 2." So if he pitches well down the stretch, he will almost certainly opt out and you no longer have to find yourself burdened by the remainder of his contract.
> 
> If he pitches disastrously or gets seriously injured, though... :side:
> 
> Odds are pretty strong he will opt out, however.


It's not so much getting him or his contract that worries me, it's possibly trading Tim Anderson (Our top SS and overall prospect) to get basically a 1-year rental of a decent, but not great, pitcher. They could easily miss the playoffs, Shields opts out and goes somewhere else, and then we basically traded our top prospect for nothing. If they're gonna trade Anderson for a pitcher, they should be looking at Rich Hill from Oakland. He's having a great year, very friendly contract, and that team isn't doing shit this year so they're probably start rebuilding too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> I hate the idea of taking on James Shields' contract. Pls no. If SD will eat some of it, I'm in. The back end of the rotation is laughable.
> 
> Sale/Rodon/Q is good enough. Latos and Gonzalez are hot trash.


Remember when @ABAS said Latos would finish the year with a 3.3 ERA?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> I hate the idea of taking on James Shields' contract. Pls no. If SD will eat some of it, I'm in. The back end of the rotation is laughable.
> 
> Sale/Rodon/Q is good enough. Latos and Gonzalez are hot trash.


Pretty sure SD would have to eat the Shields contract. He's not very good. 

White Sox should stream their 4 and 5 slots.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Remember when @ABAS said Latos would finish the year with a 3.3 ERA?


That's probably only about the 10th dumbest thing he's said ITT, so give him some credit.

But I agree, Chicago should blow the whole ship up (no I don't have a vested interest in their demise, why are you asking? :side

Also very curious how Mike fucking Pelfrey got more money and years than Rich Hill did. His agent must have some blackmail on Avila, my god. Him and Sanchez need to gtfo. I seen a potential trade was Moya/Sanchez for Shields. Sure, why not. Sanchez can go more than 5 innings now anyways.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Guys:

1) Yesterday in the 8th inning Dave Roberts went out to pull OR talk to Kershaw in a game for the first time this season.
2) In May Kershaw had 3 shutouts matching the rest of pitchers in baseball combined.
3) Kershaw has 105 Ks and 5 BBs this season (good for 21 K/BB for those that need a calculator)
4) Kershaw had 3 shutouts in May and 2 BBs. 

Guys our teams all have to play the same sport as this guy :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Guys:
> 
> 1) Yesterday in the 8th inning Dave Roberts went out to pull OR talk to Kershaw in a game for the first time this season.
> 2) In May Kershaw had 3 shutouts matching the rest of pitchers in baseball combined.
> ...




Want to know something though, he only pitches once every 5 days. So that's one loss (most likely) in a series against them...that is if you win the other games and they're only 27-24 so...yea if they had better starting pitching I'd be more scared of the Dodgers, but they're the LELDODGERS so not scared.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Want to know something though, he only pitches once every 5 days. So that's one loss (most likely) in a series against them...that is if you win the other games and they're only 27-24 so...yea if they had better starting pitching I'd be more scared of the Dodgers, but they're the LELDODGERS so not scared.


Ya that's the other thing I heard actually.

10-1 when he starts.
17-23 when he doesn't.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ChiSox finally get a win. Nice to see someone else's bullpen implode for a change.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

:hb :hb :hb to the BIRTHDAY BOY JAKE MVPEAVY! WHAT A PERFORMANCE TONIGHT! :mark: 1 hit, 3 strikeouts, 7 innings pitched. 1 baserunner allowed. This was MVPEAVY in his element. Okay so the Braves are a rather bad team but this was still a tremendous outing by MVPEAVY, not even requiring 80 pitches to get through seven innings (I think...?). 

DENARD MVSPAN is now lacing the ball! After MVPEAVY helped his own cause with a broken-bat single, MVSPAN drove him in with a thunderous line drive right into the right-center gap, and MVPEAVY was running with the pitch with two outs, allowing MVPEAVY to make it to home! :mark: MVSPAN had a tremendous game! Such hits, such defense. MVPENCE ence and MVPOSEY with their hitting and defense in right field and catching, respectively, loomed large in Atlanta on this balmy night! MVBLANCO with a decisive double, the linchpin of the GIANTS' big eighth inning! :mark: MVCRAWFORD! :mark: MVDUFFY, a mere day after getting hit by a vicious Braves pitcher in the wrist with a fastball, pinch-hit for MVPEAVY and drove in MVCRAWFORD with the sac fly! :mark: MVTOMLINSON! MVPANIK with that push bunt to bring in the fourth and final run of the night! :mark: MVBELT! 

And the bullpen locked the game down in the final two innings! :mark: MVOSICH! MVGEARRIN! MVLOPEZ! :mark: :mark: :mark:

16-3 over their last 19! Sustainable! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Bluejays have quietly won their past four series in a row, and got 9 - 3 in that span. They can sweep the Yanks tomorrow and make that 10 - 3, with Sanchez starting.

Our offense has quietly come alive with Devon Travis back in our lineup as just the spark plug we needed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MVPEAVY THE BIRTHDAY BOY WITH A SEVEN-INNING ONE-HITTER, NO WALKS ALLOWED. :mark: I know Deso covered all of this but it's so nice it must be said twice! :mark: 

I was telling my dad they should tell them it's his birthday before every start. :mark: GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> The Bluejays have quietly won their past four series in a row, and got 9 - 3 in that span. They can sweep the Yanks tomorrow and make that 10 - 3, with Sanchez starting.
> 
> Our offense has quietly come alive with Devon Travis back in our lineup as just the spark plug we needed.


lack Tulo being shit helps too


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Have any of you guys ever played the OOTP (Out of the Park Baseball) games? It's a pretty in-depth baseball sim, you can be a GM or manager or both and handle pretty much every aspect of the franchise you want to. I've been spending so much time on it the last few days. :lol I picked up Strasburg and Chapman in free agency and my team is so based. :lol I'm learning a lot about baseball I never learned from only watching Giants games for the past 20 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Never heard of it but it sounds like something I'd waste millions of hours playing.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*How was this man drafted as a shortstop? Sure, the season's young, but he's over 30 and throwing major gas. Surely it had to be the fear of an UCL tear in the future because I find it hard to believe that this wasn't his primary tool.








*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Peavy with 2 really good outings in a row :gameon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I read that the Giants are 16-3 in their last 19. And in the last 16 games, the Giants SP's have given up 1 run or less in 13 of their last 16 starts. Can't wait for Cubs/Giants. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *How was this man drafted as a shortstop? Sure, the season's young, but he's over 30 and throwing major gas. Surely it had to be the fear of an UCL tear in the future because I find it hard to believe that this wasn't his primary tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUUUUUUUUUUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:mark:

I hope he stays this good.


I don't know anything about him as a SS prospect, I will assume his throwing tool was highly regarded :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Peavy must be eating Byrd's seed


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Matt Albers hit a double today, then scored the game-winning run, and then pitched a shut-out inning in the bottom of the 13th to win the game. GOAT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Matt Albers hit a double today, then scored the game-winning run, and then pitched a shut-out inning in the bottom of the 13th to win the game. GOAT.


If people ITT are unware, Matt Albers is pretty FAT.

So all those heroics make his goatness even more goat.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @scrilla @THE SHIV

ence down with a severely pulled right hamstring.    

MVPence's replacement Jarrett Parker doing everything to lose the GIANTS this game. :fpalm


This Red Sox/Orioles game is incredible. 8-7 Orioles and the third inning just ended. No half inning has not had a run cross the plate. 


MOOKIE... :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738170805377339393


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*
























Bluejays are finally back on track! We're now 3 games over .500.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Santiago Casilla and Jarrett Parker conspire to drop a game to the Braves.

Every time the Dodgers lose, the Giants lose. Every time the Giants win, the Dodgers win. This has been going on for _weeks_.

:done


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

We were up 4-0 and SUAREZ was throwing smoke. Then Hunter Pence's leg blew up and everything went downhill fast. Honestly the game should have been postponed to allow the GIANTS some time to mourn their fallen leader and regain their composure. Baseball is a cruel, heartless sport.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

After the GIANTS received the terrible news that ence will be out for "a long time" according to Bruce Bochy, with "surgery" being brought up as a strong possibility for his right hamstring... All GIANTS fans needed a "cleansing," a fantastic central performance with a star-studded supporting cast...

And that is precisely what today's game delivered! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:bum with 11 strikeouts in 7.2 innings pitched! He has now tied CHRISTY "BIG SIX" MATHEWSON with _*28*_ games with 10-or-more strikeouts in those games for the GIANTS! :mark: Only eight more to tie :lincecum4 who leads the GIANTS all-time with 36 such games. :sodone

4 hits, 2 walks allowed!

:bow :bow :bum :bow :bow

But the greatness of :bum goes beyond his pitching! :mark:

In the top of the 5th inning Aaron Blair walked Gregor MVBLANCO to lead off the inning. 

:bum came up and ambushed Blair on an inside (probably not a strike) fastball, clobbering 411 feet to left-center for the two-run homer! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Blair walked Denard MVSPAN, and then, on the first pitch to Joe MVPANIK, threw an outside corner fastball that PANIK somehow turned on to knock into the right field seats! :mark: :mark: :mark:

One pitch to Matt MVDUFFY and it hit the Giants third baseman in the left elbow. 

One pitch to osey2 and... Yes, indeed. Fastball over the plate and Buster MVPOSEY crushed it into the left field seats! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Three two-run home runs in one inning. No outs made during this. :sodone Brandon MVBELT walked and Brandon MVCRAWFORD followed with an infield hit. Somehow, mostly because Jarrett MVPARKER hit into a double play, the GIANTS did not score any more runs, but that fifth inning was nevertheless glorious! :mark: :mark: :mark:

It's humorous when you can sum up all of the scoring in a game with "BB HR BB HR HBP HR"... :mark: :mark: :mark: Because that was all of the scoring for the day, all by the GIANTS, all in the fifth inning, as the GIANTS take this one, 6-0! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVSTRICKLAND. MVSTRATTON. 

MVBUMGARNER with six straight personal wins and the team has won the last eight in a row started by :bum :mark: :mark: :mark:

A wholly fun two-hour, fifty-minute game!

MVGIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Double posting because none of you geeks have talked about baseball in the last 16 hours. 

BUMGAWDNER threw 7.2 shutout innings today while he also, along with MVPANIK and MVPOSEY who each matched his feat, hit a 2-run bomb. :mark: 

His ERA's down to 1.91. :done Cueto needs to step his game up at 2.31 if he's gonna keep up. :lol

EDIT: DESO FROM OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao @CamillePunk! :woo :woo :woo

:mark: :mark: :mark: CUBS :mark: :mark: :mark:

_*FINALLY*_ the GIANTS add a game of separation from those blue-bellied barbarians, the LoSmog-Smaug AngeleSauron Dark Lords Dodgers Morgoth! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Watching the brother of :klay play so well for the Dodgers, to see him lose his soul, poor Trayce... It makes me realize that, sorry, all White Sox fans here, your team deserves every possible misfortune for trading that young man to the Devil's team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Score three runs against the Betances/Miller/Chapman trio and lose because the bullpen is fucking awful aside from K Rod.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao @CamillePunk! :woo :woo :woo
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: CUBS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


Ventura's still our manage and Reinsdorf's still our owner, so we've got enough misfortune going for us. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao @CamillePunk! :woo :woo :woo
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: CUBS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...




He would have done worse here, Ventura probably would have killed him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol

Understood, @Chrome and @ABAS.

Since I'm posting in here again anyway... @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738439640609349633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738453155927732224


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This seems all Giants/W.Sox... Strange split for a baseball thread. Anyway, time to interrupt with Cubs talk!... Lackey was impressive . Guy dominated the lower half of the zone. Really enjoying the Cubs play in general. Love watching great pitching, defense, and sound fundamentals though. Probably one of the few happy with Heyward... Give me the glove in the outfield over one more bat at the plate.

This team reminds me a little of that 2001 Diamonds back team... But with a full rotation just slaying right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kabraxal said:


> *This seems all Giants/W.Sox... Strange split for a baseball thread.* Anyway, time to interrupt with Cubs talk!... Lackey was impressive . Guy dominated the lower half of the zone. Really enjoying the Cubs play in general. Love watching great pitching, defense, and sound fundamentals though. Probably one of the few happy with Heyward... Give me the glove in the outfield over one more bat at the plate.
> 
> This team reminds me a little of that 2001 Diamonds back team... But with a full rotation just slaying right now.


It's because of the 1914 world tour of exhibition games between those two franchises! 
@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @Deadpool @FitChi @Honchkrow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

Whoohoo! What a game! As *Camille* and I watched the game while in the chatbox together, this was a signature win for the 2016 campaign! :mark:

It's always blood baseball when the GIANTS take on the St. Louis Cardinals, and tonight's game was no different.

Johnny "B. Goode" CUETO has been a staple of this year's incarnation of the GIANTS, having looked up to the "Dominican Dandy" Juan MARICHAL as he signed with the GIANTS in December. And just like Marichal in 1964, through 12 starts, the team has won 11 CUETO starts and CUETO has nine pitcher wins, including tonight's. And tonight's came at a perspiration-drenched high cost, as Cueto's back had tightened up the day before and was giving him trouble throughout the game. He didn't have his best stuff. He was not sharp. Yet he gutted through and gave the GIANTS six excellent innings in spite of everything, and that is a short outing by his standards. Such a treasure this man is! :mark: Only one run and as *Camille* will remind you if you ask--or even if you do not--that run was unearned.

Holding on to a precarious, razor-thin, 2-1 lead going to the bottom of the 7th inning, Bruce BOCHY turned to the vaunted GIANTS bullpen. And just as *Camille* and I anticipated, the bullpen was flawless, allowing not a single baserunner against this fearsome Cardinals lineup through the latter three innings of the game! :mark: :side:

MVOSICH. MVGEARRIN was crucial, bridging the 7th and 8th innings against a bunch of a right-handed batters and looking like Sergio ROMO with that righty slider making fools out of 'em. :mark: MVLOPEZ used for one batter and he made short work of that! :mark: MVSTRICKLAND came in for one and he retired 'im right away! :mark: MVKONTOS took care of the 9th inning, finishing 'em off! :mark:

In the top of the 9th, the GIANTS extended their lead--oh, did they ever! :mark: MVBELT had driven in the first run! MVCRAWFORD had two big hits off of Adam Wainwright, driving in the second run for the GIANTS! :mark: In the 9th, however, seemingly everybody got involved, with MVBLANCO and MVPARKER both reaching base, and MVTOMLINSON following suit, and it was MVSPAN who delivered the knockout blow of the evening, driving in the first two gentlemen with yet another base hit through the right side of the infield, before MVDUFFY performed a clean safety squeeze for MVTOMLINSON to score from third base! :mark:

MVPOSEY called a brilliant game for MVCUETO considering the latter's limitations on this night, threw out a potential base-stealer in the Cardinals' Garcia to end the 6th inning, and Cueto was mighty pleased to leave the game on that note. MVPOSEY also had a critical hit to set up the 4th inning for the GIANTS! :mark:

MVPANIK! :mark:

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 osey2


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*I'm actually bummed about Hunter being injured again; he was one of my favorite players growing up and to this day. Wish him a speedy recovery.
*


DesolationRow said:


> :lol
> 
> Understood, @Chrome and @ABAS.
> 
> ...


*Bondgarner?*


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Just gonna leave this here..






Cause Mookie is the GREATEST~!! :mark:


Also HOW BOUT STEVEN WRIGHT?!? Best knuckleballer in the game, one of the best starting pitchers in the game atm, and is currently tied with Sale, Cueto, and Kershaw for most complete games, GO RED SOX!!! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I'm actually bummed about Hunter being injured again; he was one of my favorite players growing up and to this day. Wish him a speedy recovery.
> *
> 
> 
> *Bondgarner?*


:lol "Bondgarner" :lol

Yes, to clarify for GIANTS fans who may not know-- @Arya Goddamn Stark @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV--Hunter Pence will be out for at least two months and potentially ten weeks or more as he will be undergoing reconstructive surgery for his completely-torn-asunder right hamstring. 

ence 

As Legolas said, "For me the Grief is still too near."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So Trea Turner debuts and goes 3/3 with a walk. 

AND THEN DUSTY BAKER BENCHES HIM THE NEXT DAY.

Also for some reason, Turner is going back down when Zimmerman returns from paternity leave. Ok. If he's going back down because of Super 2 fine, but I'm not sure what else Turner needs to do in the minors. Cut his K rate? That's about it.


Also Texas really needs to find a home for Profar. I do not want the Rangers to trade this guy because they feel they have to put Prince in the lineup every day. Same with Gallo. Now with Gallo if Texas can get something amazing, sure, but just trading any of our potentially good players because of Prince...this would 11/10 enrage me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox actually traded for Shields. I'm done.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox traded a Jr too, worst part


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sound the alarm @ABAS


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It's been a lot of fun watching Gregory Polanco this year, so glad we got him locked up because he's matured so much as a player. He walks, he hits well in the clutch, he's showing power, looking like he's going to be a McCutchen clone. Which is good since McCutchen is having a rough season. Not even just slumping, he's missing pitches he normally crushes, and swinging at junk too, it's very uncharacteristic.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The alarm isn't going off for this shit team right now. The bombs are so weak that it won't even hurt anyone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sidewinder how mad/10 were you after the great :verlander turned in another gem? Or how about when your ace lost to Mike fuckin Pelfrey? 

Abreus bad, white sox are bad, Tigers will be better now that Sanchez is out of the rotation and Pelfrey is the only L I fully anticipate every start. So when he wins (against Sale of all pitchers :mark it's gravy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Don't worry @ABAS, @Perfect Poster will be singing a different tune on Wednesday around 4:00pm when the Tigers are finishing up a disastrous series with the BLUE JAYS.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Don't worry @ABAS, @Perfect Poster will be singing a different tune on Wednesday around 4:00pm when the Tigers are finishing up a disastrous series with the BLUE JAYS.


Wouldn't that make things comes full circle after his trolling earlier in the season :lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Don't look now but we have very competitive divisions in the AL.

Toronto is knocking on the door of 1st place in the East, where the O's and Sox can't stay as roommates for much longer. 

Indians, Royals, Tigers, and ChiSox are separated by 3.5 games in the Central.

Out West, the Astros are finally getting their shit together to challenge Texas and Seattle.


The NL not so much. Cubs are running away with the Central. The West was decided as soon as the clock turned to EVEN YEAR. The only good division race is in the East. The Phillies will fade as they come down to Earth. The future is bright for them though. This wasn't the case as recently as last season. The Braves are rebuilding too. So that leaves Wash, NYM, and Miami. Only 4 games divide these three teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fish aren't ever gonna win the division, but that's okay as long as you take home the gold


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Don't look now but we have very competitive divisions in the AL.
> 
> Toronto is knocking on the door of 1st place in the East, where the O's and Sox can't stay as roommates for much longer.
> 
> ...




Toronto today though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sometimes the bear eats you


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Aaron FUCKING Sanchez..

One of the best starts of the year by anyone period..

8 IP, 12 K, 1 BB, 3 H, 2 ER (1 was an IR), 84.6 GB%


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

How about the Machado/Ventura brawl tonight? Does it pale in comparison to Odor/Bautista? Ventura is such a scum bag. How many times is this idiot going to throw at people?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> How about the Machado/Ventura brawl tonight? Does it pale in comparison to Odor/Bautista? Ventura is such a scum bag. How many times is this idiot going to throw at people?


We may not agree on a lot of things (though probably agree on Stroman now lol) but we can definitely agree on the douchebaggery of the Royals. Ventura has had that coming for eons.

I don't like Machado but he's cool with me tonight after that. He'll get at least 7 games though, probably more since it was more vicious than Odor's.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ventura just got punched out to AAA probably.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Blue Jays offense is just atrocious.. I can't believe we lost with THAT performance from Sanchez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> How about the Machado/Ventura brawl tonight? Does it pale in comparison to Odor/Bautista? Ventura is such a scum bag. How many times is this idiot going to throw at people?


I wouldn't say this pales in comparison, but that's only because Odor's punch connected to cleanly.

Bout time someone charges Ventura. He's like that little guy that talks shit and then hides behind his bigger friends making them have to fight for him.

THANK YOU MANFRED.




Profar looked good at 1B tonight. This guy needs to everyday playing time. He's so much better than Mitch. Between 2B/SS/1B/DH, Profar needs to play with the Texas Rangers. inb4 he gets hurt and i cry.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thor vs. Taillon tomorrow.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hi @JM I missed the Blue Jays game today could you fill me in on what happened?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hi @JM I missed the Blue Jays game today could you fill me in on what happened?


JM was disappointed. That's what happened.

Can you say something encouraging to me?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

They only have one more game left in this series?

Srs, they haven't played that great and are still over .500. May be tough to catch Boston/Baltimore but a wild card spot is still in play


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Toronto is only 4.5 back of Baltimore. It's June so that's not a large lead at all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Toronto is only 4.5 back of Baltimore. It's June so that's not a large lead at all.


I still can't believe that it's mid-June and the offense is still horseshit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

June 8 is still early June:side:

They can still suck through this month and erupt in July and August and still win the East.

On the other hand, it's getting closer to the point where genuine concern can creep in. It's almost not STILL EARLY.


edit: Also @THANOS I just read JD has had thumb problems for a few weeks now. So the guy is essentially swinging one armed. It's possible that stays with him all year. Since he's the main cog of that lineup, it might never fully click all year. rip


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> June 8 is still early June:side:
> 
> They can still suck through this month and erupt in July and August and still win the East.
> 
> ...


Shit. That sounds like Edwin's issues for much of last year. I hope the ASB rest helps him recover from it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Well he did homer today, but yeah, his normal high level of production isn't going to come until he can get that thumb right.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

41-17.

The NL should just concede the league already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Anibal Sanchez of all people completely sucked the wind out of that game :mj2

Was hoping for at least 10 runs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not surprising to see Shields struggle in his debut. I knew trading for him was a waste of time. Thank goodness we didn't trade Anderson away for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV @FitChi

:mark: :mark: :mark:

BUMGAWDNER. :mark: :bum :mark: Nine straight starts with nine straight GIANTS wins! :mark: :cheer BUMGAWDNER's ERA for the season is now at 1.88; for the duration of the last nine starts, his ERA is at 1.14. :banderas

He put forth another stellar outing in an instant classic pitchers duel against David Price! :mark: 

BELT! :mark: The first "Splash Hit" for a GIANT at AT&T Park since September 25, 2014 (I was there!) and that was BELT, too! :mark: Now 69 Splash Hits in the history of AT&T Park! :mark: 

MAC WILLIAMSON! :mark: He homered off of the top of the Chevron cars, scraping the wall in left field late in the ballgame off of a low Price changeup! :mark: What a way to hit your first home run in the Majors! :mark: 

:mark: SNEERIN' GEARRIN! :mark: He got the win, I believe, and he did indeed provide a dominant inning of relief! :mark: DEREK "I AM THE" LAW! :mark: CASILLA! :mark: LOPEZ! :mark: STRICKLAND! :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Well he did homer today, but yeah, his normal high level of production isn't going to come until he can get that thumb right.


and then he goes double short of the cycle:lol

his normal CONSISTENT high level of production isn't going to come until his thumb is right*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Taillon was sold in his MLB debut. Fastball looked dominant, curve looked filthy, shame the bullpen is so inconsistent.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol bye Latos


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Lol bye Latos


3.30 ERA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ELEVEN earned runs today in 4.2 innings, Jeff Locke. Please go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I thought JM was just having a funny but I found this post



ABAS said:


> So you're basically saying he's going to get rocked soon? I see him with a 3.3 ERA by years ends....4.5 is just...terrible.


Good lord sidewinder, just :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

In other related White Sox news, they DFA'd Jimmy Rollins and promoted the only sought after prospect they have in Tim Anderson. I'd assume we'll get our first glimpse of him tonight against the Royals at SS. From what Keith Law has said, Anderson is a + defensive player and could immediately provide a substantial upgrade up the middle from Rollins/Saladino. However, he thinks the move to call Anderson up is not only premature, but will be detrimental to his growth as a hitter. Law also cautions that this early call up might mean that Anderson will never figure it out as a big league hitter.

We will see in time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

1st ballot Hall of Famer Jimmy Rollins DFA'd what the fuck

And yeah White Sox will ruin Tim Anderson. Sucks to suck.

Are they going to fire Robin Ventura this year you think?



Godway said:


> ELEVEN earned runs today in 4.2 innings, Jeff Locke. Please go.


Locke is average but it was in Coors.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

They'll fire Ventura at the end of the year. Ozzie has been around the park and club a lot more recently. I can see the next manager of the Sox Ozzie Guillen for the second time. Ventura is the ultimate nice guy. Not sure if he's fit to be the manager any more.

Austin Jackson DL'd for 6 weeks with a torn meniscus. Justin Morneau has been signed. Jake Petricka torn UCL; out for the year. THESE BOYS ARE BEAT UP, BUT DAWGGAMIT, THEYVE GOT HEART.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> 1st ballot Hall of Famer Jimmy Rollins DFA'd what the fuck


Is Rollins really a 1st ballot hall of famer? I don't know. Granted, 4 gold gloves, an MVP, and 3 ASG. But just by looking at his career numbers I don't see it, career .264?

As far as this season, he's been trash. 5/7 SB, .221 on the year, and for some damn reason batted 2nd everyday until recently. (Probably more Robin's fault than anything)

He will NOT be missed. Saladino could do that.




El Conquistador said:


> They'll fire Ventura at the end of the year. Ozzie has been around the park and club a lot more recently. I can see the next manager of the Sox Ozzie Guillen for the second time. Ventura is the ultimate nice guy. Not sure if he's fit to be the manager any more.
> 
> Austin Jackson DL'd for 6 weeks with a torn meniscus. Justin Morneau has been signed. Jake Petricka torn UCL; out for the year. THESE BOYS ARE BEAT UP, BUT DAWGGAMIT, THEYVE GOT HEART.


I would be SHOCKED if any team gave him an important role after his comments about Fidel Castro.

The team needs to acquire a real bat soon. Morneau and his old arse aren't going to help things anytime soon. Would love to see another OF and an upgrade at catcher...the brewers have to be selling soon no? Braun/Lucroy would be wonderful, but I don't think the Sox have a chance of acquiring them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: THE WINDIANS ARE 3.5 GAMES ATOP THE AL CENTRAL!!! :mark:

At least one Cleveland team didn't let me down tonight.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> :mark: THE WINDIANS ARE 3.5 GAMES ATOP THE AL CENTRAL!!! :mark:
> 
> At least one Cleveland team didn't let me down tonight.


That comes in October.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



bmxmadb53 said:


> Is Rollins really a 1st ballot hall of famer?


lol of course he's not.

That was a joke. Hawk called him that earlier in the season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@JM










Best Edwin pic ever :lol. Carerra is ultra impressed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



bmxmadb53 said:


> That comes in October.


fpalm Don't remind me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV 

MVPOSEY!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: The walk-off hit! :mark: :mark: :mark: Knocks the Dodgers back a game, obviating last night's terrible loss! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

CRAWFORD. BELT. MVPANIK. SPAN. DUFFY. MVPARKER. BLANCO. WILLIAMSON. 

(The pitchers are all on timeout.) 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

lel White Sox.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> They'll fire Ventura at the end of the year. Ozzie has been around the park and club a lot more recently. I can see the next manager of the Sox Ozzie Guillen for the second time.


I so want another Billy Martin situation, let's get him rehired 5 times :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Chicago Cubs are 43-18 right now. Could this be the year guys?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Joc Pederson hit a solo home run! That's the only thing that happened in the entire game between the Los Angeles Dodgers, winners of 3 straight NL West titles, and the home team!

_Source: ESPN, the Worldwide Leader in Sports_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @saviorBeeRad™ @scrilla @THE SHIV

:lmao @CamillePunk... Now, now, now. That's not _quite_ fair, you know. As the ESPN replay just moments ago displayed and vocalized, Julio Urias, the Dodgers' über-pitching prospect, made his debut to the rivalry tonight, and he excelled. He fanned MVPANIK, he made short work of MVPOSEY... And yet Brandon MVBELT homered off of him (after striking out against him earlier)!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

BELT!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVPEAVY was terrific! His 150th win as a starting pitcher in MLB! :mark: :mark: :mark: The bullpen was uncharacteristically stout and reliable tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark: MVSTRICKLAND! MVKONTOS! MVOSICH! MVGEARRIN! MVLOPEZ! MVCASILLA! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Lots of sweet defense from the brilliant Brandon MVCRAWFORD! :mark: A triple from CRAW as well! :mark: 

Another Dodgers-GIANTS classic! Ending the only way a true Dodgers-GIANTS classic _*can*_ end, with the Orange and Black winning the day! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Did Belt hit a home run? I couldn't tell from the DEAD SILENCE from the ESPN commentary team, and lack of replays.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AlternateDemise said:


> The Chicago Cubs are 43-18 right now. Could this be the year guys?


Nah, brah. It's an even year, brah. osey2 :bum ence



CamillePunk said:


> Did Belt hit a home run? I couldn't tell from the DEAD SILENCE from the ESPN commentary team, and lack of replays.


:lmao Right? I was stunned by how they refused to ever replay BELT's home run. They _*finally*_ replayed it just before the game was going to end, and then about half an hour after the game concluded on ESPN. :lmao


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AlternateDemise said:


> The Chicago Cubs are 43-18 right now. Could this be the year guys?


1969.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs just gonna lose a 3-1 series lead in the 7th inning of game 6 in the NLCS again


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Cubs just gonna lose a 3-1 series lead in the 7th inning of game 6 in the NLCS again


That's the fear... But let this year actually be the "next year" for us........


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is Ventura fired yet?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @saviorBeeRad™ @scrilla @THE SHIV 

Four years ago today I gave myself a day off, leisurely going about the De Young and Legion of Honor art museums throughout almost the entire day... 

Afterward, I drove across San Francisco to AT&T Park. To see the lowly Houston Astros take on the GIANTS.

Four years ago today MATT CAIN threw his Perfect Game.

That fly ball in the 6th that Melky Cabrera catches in left field? I had a marvelous view of it: the ball banana peels back after flying over the wall, as though it were knocked away by the hand of a baseball god. 

The crushed ball in the 7th inning that Gregor Blanco tracks down? Saw it. Will never forget it. Still have no idea how he covered so much ground and made that catch.

So many great games attended, but MATT CAIN's Perfect Game will always be among the very finest, ever.






Of course, for the truly discerning viewer, there's always the COMPLETE GAME TO WATCH! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Please take note of the opening seconds, of the recap of the previous night's game.

:bum hit his first Major League home run that night, all while striking out 12 Astros. :mj2

:mark: :mark: :mark: Truly a magical pair of games.






Tonight? June 13th, 2016. MATT CAIN returns from a DL trip with a pulled hamstring. MATT CAIN. Back again! MATT. CAIN. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

MATT CAIN

GIANTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BLUE JAYS!! :mark:

3 out of 4 from the Baltimore :mark:.

Something like 5 or 6 straight series wins vs the AL East :mark:

Only 2.5 games back of both the Red Sox and O's now. :EDWIN3

It's crazy that on June 13th the AL East is the only division where the leader leads by less than 3 games. Easily the tightest division from top to bottom right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Holy shit, Shields sucks lol. Why did we trade for him again?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Good god Shields.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I kept telling you White Sox fans that the White Sox should never trade for "Big-Time Lame" James Shields. :side:
@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

Well, while it was the four-year anniversary of MATT CAIN'S PERFECT GAME, he wasn't _exactly_ perfect, but he was... barely serviceable in the least for about three innings. Ah, well. Let's chalk it up to some rust from being on the DL. I'm sure he'll be fantastic next time out. :side:

SPAN with the 70th GIANTS SPLASH HIT in the history of AT&T Park, however! :mark: To lead off the bottom of the 1st inning! Then MVPANIK with a double! And MVDUFFY! And MVPOSEY with a huge double to knock in a couple of runs! :mark: BELT with hits! MVPARKER! :mark: MVCRAWFORD! :mark: The whole offense at AT&T Park was just... :banderas Excellent.

MVKONTOS with a big appearance to kill off a Brewers threat by getting BRAUN out! :mark:

MVSUAREZ was arguably the true hero of the game, covering almost the remainder of the game, going deep into the 8th inning! :mark: What a stellar performance from this unheralded gem! :mark: MV"I AM THE"LAW finished the game off! :mark:

As @A-C-P informed me before anyone else yesterday, the GIANTS are in "preliminary talks" with the Brew Crew about Ryan Braun. Right-handed, left fielder, middle-of-the-order bat, he would truly represent a practically perfect fit for the GIANTS, whose batting lineup is ridiculously left-handed outside of DUFFY and osey2.

And, honestly, even with the remainder of Braun's contract out there, spanning a few more years, the Giants are not going to do any better than that on the open market, and he fits the club's needs. MVPAGAN is out of here at season's end, no ifs, ands or buts, and MVBLANCO, MVPEAVY, MVROMO and MVLOPEZ are all seeing their contracts expire at season's end, too (though I imagine that the team would love to keep Blanco around for at least another couple of seasons as the perennial fourth outfielder who ends up playing like 150 games every season)... The Giants can easily absorb Braun's contract. The Brewers get salary relief and the Giants would not have to part with too many topflight prospects, I would guess, although Braun's level of play this year has definitely spiked the price a bit, I'm sure.

In any case, this was a terrific game! 

GIANTS' MAGIC NUMBER: 92! :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS' WINNING PERCENTAGE: .600! :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

And let's not forget the DODGERS losing to Zack Greinke, who appears to have gotten hot just in time to pile on to the Dodgers' miseries. :mark: 

I would love to see us acquire Ryan Braun, that'd be a great fit and desperately needed this season. He and Cueto can continue their banter from earlier this season in our dugout. :mark: 

Though I did read this article earlier that puts a very pessimistic light on that possibility: http://www.foxsports.com/mlb/story/...waukee-brewers-littered-with-obstacles-061316 :lol :sad:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yes, the Dodgers lost and the GIANTS won! On the same night! Glorious! :mark: 6 games up! :mark: GIANTS! :mark:

Also, I apologize to @Arya Goddamn Stark, @CamillePunk, @MillionDollarProns, @scrilla and @THE SHIV as I screwed up my little recap above, as MVPANIK _tripled_ right behind SPAN's Splash Hit Home Run, as Grant Brisbee reports here:


> The Giants started the game magnificently, with a leadoff homer followed by a triple *which is the first time we were treated to that sequence in the last 10 years*, and whenever the Brewers made a charge, it was answered immediately. The Brewers scored in four different innings, yet they had only one shutdown inning. I know that doesn’t really mean anything, but I’ll be honest: It’s a very fun stat when it’s not happening to your team.


http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2016/6/14/11929596/sf-giants-recap Whoa, that's true: http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/HOU/HOU200605150.shtml :mark: 

Ryan Braun's path to the Giants littered with obstacles? But he's _right there_, right there. Presently he's sleeping in his hotel room in San Francisco. Just kidnap him and make him a GIANT! :mark: Or, you know, trade for him a couple of hours before the game tomorrow and let him walk from the visitors' clubhouse to the GIANTS' clubhouse! :mark: :side: 

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

BUMGAWDNER! :mark: 8 innings pitched, 8 strikeouts (could have been 9, and he was sad that it wasn't, having to pick off a base runner to conclude the 8th inning instead :lmao), 2 BB, 2 ER! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :bum has pitched 14 games for the GIANTS and the GIANTS are 11-3 in those games, having won every BumGAWDner outing since late April! :mark:

Will Smith, left-handed reliever for the Brew Crew, was so terrified of :bum in the box that he kept throwing nasty sliders and changeups, and one finally went right into the earth before home plate, allowing the returning-from-the-DL Angel MVPAGAN to make it home for the winning run! :mark:

This was a frustrating game offensively, as the GIANTS had 12 hits, 1 walk as a team, but could only muster three runs for the whole game, with the final one coming on the aforementioned wild pitch. :lmao :mark: GIANTS! 

MVPOSEY, however, had four hits! Four this for MVPOSEY! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 osey2 

MVSPAN! 

MVBLANCO! Blanco made a tremendous catch in Triples Alley on behalf of Bumgarner. 

MVCRAWFORD! The one GIANTS batter to actually knock in a run with a HIT! :mark: And what a hit it was! :mark: MVPANIK! :mark: MVBELT! :mark: BELT hammering baseball! :mark: Sadly a baseball hammered his right foot.  I hope he's okay. He needs to be okay. The GIANTS need this man to be okay. Because without him, rip offense. 

MVDUFFY! :mark: 

Santiago MVCASILLA... :mark: As everyone who visits the MLB thread knows, I have never been less than utterly, almost dementedly devoted to seeing this man remain the everyday closer. :mark: :side: 

Tonight was one of Casilla's best outings of the season, retiring all three men in order, striking out two, culminating with an 11-pitch _war_ with the soon-to-be GIANT (right, @A-C-P? :mark Ryan Braun! WHAT A BATTLE TO END THE GAME WITH! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

THE BELT X-RAYS ARE NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :hb


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cain back on the DL apparently due to his hamstring problem.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Just Happy the Brewers can help out the Giants like this during their rebuilding season osey2
@DesolationRow


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Brewers committed a ton of errors and the GIANTS hit a ton of baseballs as Cueto was terrific and the GIANTS swept the Brewers. :mark: Five wins in a row. 

Now let's please carry this kind of offense over to a non-Brewers series please. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> Just Happy the Brewers can help out the Giants like this during their rebuilding season osey2
> @DesolationRow


Thank you!  osey2



CamillePunk said:


> The Brewers committed a ton of errors and the GIANTS hit a ton of baseballs as Cueto was terrific and the GIANTS swept the Brewers. :mark: Five wins in a row.
> 
> Now let's please carry this kind of offense over to a non-Brewers series please. :side:


 @AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @Deadpool @Honchkrow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

What a game, what a game! :mark: :cheer :woo Just got home a few minutes ago from being out at AT&T Park! :mark: 

CUETO was magnificent, seven innings, scattering 7 hits, surrendering only 1 earned run, a single walk, and _9 strikeouts_! :mark: :cheer :woo

And the Brewers had four errors (should have been five)! :mark: :lol But don't let that disguise the point that the GIANTS also hit extremely well in this game! :mark: Just like I was saying last night--no Belt? No problem whatsoever for this mighty GIANTS offense! :mark: 

MVBLANCO. MVPANIK. MVDUFFY. MVPOSEY. osey2 What do all four of those gentlemen have in common? They all had three hits... apiece! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2

Just about everybody got into the act! I mean... Look at this box score: http://espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=360615126 :done :mark: ALL GIANTS WERE MVPs TODAY! :mark:

Great catching by MVPosey, and this 10-1 blowout win set Cueto at 10-1 for the season! 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

#hottake If ichiro had started in the US, and then finished 7 years in japan, no one would even notice his hit totals


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Congrats to Ichiro. He's having a simply phenomenal season right now.










He played 951 games in Japan and collected 1278 hits. His first six seasons here, he tallied 1354 hits in 957 games. It's a shame he didn't come here sooner as I believe 4000 would have been a fait accompli. 

4257 is an amazing achievement, but I am most impressed by his 262 hits in a season. He broke George Sisler's 84 year old record in 2004, and I'm certain 262 shall stand the test of time.

Congrats to Ichiro. :clap :bow


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ichiro is a true GOAT. Never going to see another player like him with the emphasis on walking nowadays. Especially as packaged as he was. Elite hitter, elite runner, elite fielder, elite arm, and a complete whackjob personality. He was/is an outstanding baseball player.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*








the 1st to 11 wins this season. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I just read one more amazing Ichiro stat. He has 694 infield singles in 15½ MLB seasons. That's an average of nearly 45 infield singles per season. :sodone


----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Recently I have been trying to watch baseball. Is there some info I should know that would make my watching experience more enjoyable?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Watch the Ken Burns Baseball documentary :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Threat said:


> Recently I have been trying to watch baseball. Is there some info I should know that would make my watching experience more enjoyable?


Is your team the Jays? (I can see you hail from Canada)

If it is, they're one of the easiest teams to sell. When they're going well, you'll see lots of homers, and plenty of over the top poses.

Edwin does the "Edwing" every time he homers









Bautista is a bad bad man





Donaldson is an epic loud mouth player and won MVP last season














Watching this is a great way to get into it as well. It plays out like a movie. It's from Game 5 in the American League Divisional Series (2nd round of playoffs) last year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










3 straight!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

SAGAWDZIJA! :mark: His 8th Complete Game Ever! :mark: 9 full innings, 1 run, 4 strikeouts, 0 walks, 115 pitches, 74 of which were strikes... :banderas What a performance! :mark: 

After having three poor-to-mediocre starts in a row, Samardzija worked with Pitching Guru and Maester Dave "Rags" RIGHETTI and "RAGS" told him to slow the whole motion down, cut some of the violence out of the delivery, and go back to what brought him to the dance! :mark: Naturally, it all worked out! 

Having MVPOSEY osey2 back there assisting him with all things only helped. :banderas :mark: MVPOSEY doing his best to steal strikes, call precisely the correct pitch at the correct moment against the correct batter... ALSO, MVPOSEY can hit! :mark: osey2 tomahawked a double into the right field corner! 

MVPARKER was tonight's DH! :mark: Two hits from MVPARKER! :mark: 

MVPANIK with excellent defense at the keystone! :mark: 

MVPAGAN! :mark: MVSPAN! :mark:

MVCRAWFORD with the first big hit of the game, knocking in the first two runs for the GIANTS with a gapper double! :mark: Samardzija prudently recognized that CRAW was behind him on a couple of grounders that he could have gone after himself, but in each case the pitcher was rewarded for letting the ball go to the best shortstop in the National League, B-CRAW! Crawford turned another double play on his own, now only two away from the lead spot in that category among NL shortstops (he's at 43 now).

MVBLANCO was colossal, playing an exquisite right field while delivering a huge hit to knock in the next two runs! :mark: 

Who was the defensive maestro in this game, though? Only one man: MVDUFFY! :mark: Dude looked like Brooks Robinson at the hot corner, gobbling up one tough hopper and bounder and squibbler and grounder after another throughout the game! Truly fantastic third base defense from the DUFFMAN! :mark:

Yet this season's offensive centerpiece has been one man all along, and that is "BB9," BRANDON MVBELT! :mark: And MVBELT walked, doubled off of Chris Archer and then hit a home run off of Romero that nearly went into the RAYS TANK (@B-Dawg), only missing by a couple of feet or so! :mark: MVBELT scored two runs! :mark:

Just an outstanding game of interleague baseball all the way around! osey2

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Guys the Blue Jays beat the Orioles 13-3 yesterday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:woo GIANTS 25-8 over their last 33 games! :woo


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

We are 3/5ths of the way through the historically dreadful month of June and yet the GIANTS continue to forge strongly ahead, even without such premier talents as Sergio Romo and our dear leader Hunter Pence. :mark: 

On a day where Albert Suarez would take the mound for the still-injured Matt Cain, the Giants would surrender 4 solo home runs to the Tampa Bay Rays, yet through the glorious efforts of MVDUFFY (who hit a solo homer of his own), MVBROWN (who went 3 for 3 with a walk and scored twice), MVCRAWFORD (who recorded the crucial game-tying 2-out RBI), and the heroic MVPANIK (who recorded 4 RBIs, the first by taking a fastball square on the side of his head, and the second coming later in the 9th with 2-outs with a tremendous 3-run bomb to give the GIANTS the lead), as well as the solid bullpen: MVOKERT, MVKONTOS, MVOSICH, MVSTRICKLAND (who got the win), and MVGEARRIN (who recorded the save despite giving up a 2-out solo homer), the GIANTS have won their seventh straight as well as eight of their last nine games. :mark: Seven games up on the deplorable Dodgers. 

Meanwhile my dad's favorite person ever, Tim Lincecum made his first start of 2016 today for the Angels in the very Bay Area where he became a legend, giving up just one run in 6 innings! :mark: Way to go, Timmy!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

An incomparably masterful summary, @CamillePunk... :banderas 

My folks and I were watching both Bay Area baseball games at the same time with separate televisions. :lol 

TIMMEH! :mark:

MVPANIK! :mark: CRAWFORD! :mark: BROWN! :mark: POSEY! osey2 :mark: DUFFY! :mark:

The whole bullpen was stout, and I was perhaps most wonderfully pleasantly surprised by the one-pitch brilliance of OKERT coming into the game with the bases loaded and 2 outs! 

GIANTS :mark: @Arya Goddamn Stark @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Any chance we can trade Shields back to the Padres please?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Shields did not have a return address, they must have really wanted to get rid of him


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So Bartolo Colon broke James Shields, right? Right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744316045083742209
This is truly historic... Not since 1893 has this occurred for a starting pitcher:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744186153314697216





_The Shields of Achilles_...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Take a declining pitcher out of the NL and a pitcher friendly park and put him in the AL in a hitter's park...RIP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thank goodness we didn't trade Anderson for Shields. He's been a bright spot in a dark season so far.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS WITH THE SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP! :mark: EIGHT WINS IN A ROW! 

Both starters were very solid giving up only one run each (one of which was a BRANDON BELT solo homer), but the bullpens were the difference as the GIANTS offense came alive in the 8th. MVBLANCO, MVPANIK (the game-winning RBI for the second game in a row!), MVPOSEY (who batted in the Giants' third run), and MVGILLASPIE (with a 2-run double, putting the game out of reach) combined to score 4 in that decisive 8th inning. MVLAW, MVSTRICKLAND, and MVGEARRIN shut down each of their respective innings for the win. :mark: 

4-game set in Pittsburgh starts TOMORROW. GIANTS. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: WHAT A FANTASTIC FATHER'S DAY SERIES FINALE, MY GOOD FRIEND @CamillePunk! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Arya Goddamn Stark @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

The entire series in Tampa Bay was simply sublime. Three highly memorable games! 

Much credit must be given to the persistently puissant Jake MVPEAVY! :mark: For a while to begin the season, he looked like a potentially lost cause, hopelessly endeavoring to navigate his way--blindly--through the Valley of the Shadow of Death and Lots and Lots and Lots of Hard Contact. Bruce Bochy, Patron Saint of Gritty Veterans, refused to even consider tinkering with the rotation or metaphorically throw MVPeavy under the bus, however. 

The blind may be leading the blind here but Jake MVPeavy, when he pitches as he has been recently, and particularly in this start against the Rays, almost constitutes something of a fourth ace for this resplendent rotation (hyperbole slightly intended). Delivering 6.0 strong innings, pitching through not one, not two, but _3_ errors early on in the game, allowing only 4 hits and 1 walk, and striking out 8... That is a recipe for success! :mark: Three cheers for MVPEAVY! :cheer :cheer :cheer

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Peavy with a 2.82 ERA over his last seven starts. :banderas This rotation is so based right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/p...e-learned-sunday-giants-continue-historic-run



> Giants continue historic run
> 
> 1. The Giants have never played this well in San Francisco. On May 11, the San Francisco Giants were scuffling along at 17-18. The offense had scored one run in its past three games, Jake Peavy and Matt Cain were struggling, the bullpen had some issues, and only the mediocrity of the rest of the NL West had kept the Giants close. They were only a game out of first place. Seasons don't turn around with one game, but that day, the Giants' season flipped. Madison Bumgarner started against the Toronto Blue Jays and left with a 4-1 lead, only to see the Jays rally to tie in the ninth. A bad season was getting worse. Except the back end of the bullpen dug in, the game ended up going 13 innings, and the Giants finally won without the benefit of a hit, with the winning run coming on a bases-loaded walk to Buster Posey.


I was at that game... :banderas Thank you based @JM and @THANOS and @KO Bossy and all Blue Jays fans here... :banderas :mark:

Continuing from ESPN:



> The Giants have gone 27-8 since then, including a sweep this weekend in Tampa that pushed their win streak to eight in a row. Peavy was the key to Sunday's 5-1 win, though he wasn't credited with the victory. He survived three errors in the first three innings, survived the leadoff man getting on each frame and allowed just one run over six innings. The veteran who looked washed up in early May -- he had a 9.00 ERA through his first six starts -- has rewarded Bruce Bochy's patience and loyalty with a 1.76 ERA over his past five starts.
> 
> The attention has been on the big three of Bumgarner (8-2, 1.91 ERA), Johnny Cueto (10-1, 2.10 ERA) and Jeff Samardzija (8-4, 3.14 ERA), but Peavy has also been key to the Giants' turnaround. In this 27-8 stretch, the Giants lead the majors with a 2.57 ERA. The rotation has carried the lineup. The Giants are just 21st in the majors in wOBA since May 11 -- without Hunter Pence and with Angel Pagan missing a large chunk of time. Joe Panik and Matt Duffy have yet to produce like they did last year. If anything, that's why it might be difficult for the Dodgers to catch the Giants. With the rotation now looking like it has four strong starters and an offense that has the potential to put more runs on the scoreboard, the team's only weakness has been a shaky-at-times bullpen. People have talked about the Giants adding another hitter, such as Ryan Braun, but imagine Aroldis Chapman coming in to finish games.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744646952172675073
GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Careful @DesolationRow, the Bay Area might go 3 for 3 on losing the championship series'


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745029729023991808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745029895265234944
A-Men.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The highest K/9 Stroman has ever had in the major leagues is 7.65. That STAT doesn't support Stroman having elite K stuff.

But...

He's only got around 250 IP in the majors. Give him more time lol.


Wait he's only 5'8" how is that even possible? I knew he was a smaller guy, but damn.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The highest K/9 Stroman has ever had in the major leagues is 7.65. That STAT doesn't support Stroman having elite K stuff.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Sure, but that's because it was his 1st season in the bigs and he was using too much sinker, even in 2014. Look at all his stats before the call-up and you see a 10-11 K/9 guy with elite control. Bad advice screwed him.

I looked at his OPS by pitch the other day and the 2SM, Cutter and Change were all absolutely awful. The guy just needs to use his 4SM, Curve and Slider, nothing else.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

First Tigers game I've been able to sit down and watch fully in weeks and it's a fucking Pelfrey start. DFA his and Lowes worthless asses and call up Norris and Jimenez asap. A deadline SP (Rich Hill? Jeremy Hellickson? Ugh the trade market looks awful) is a desperate need.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Estrada is third in the AL with an ERA of 2.58. Takes some pressure off of Stroman.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @Honchkrow @MillionDollarProns @Pratchett @scrilla @THE SHIV

:woo GIANTS WITH 22 HITS IN ONE GAME! THE MOST HITS ANY TEAM HAS BOASTED FOR ONE GAME THIS SEASON! :woo

:woo GIANTS SCORE 15 RUNS! :woo

:woo CUETO CONTINUING TO DOMINATE! CUETO THE GREATO! :woo

*Camille* and I exchanged thoughts during the GIANTS' deluge of hits and runs! :mark: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/camillepunk-with-desolationrow.html#vmessage386866

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/199948-camillepunk.html#vmessage386882

Every position player got a hit--GONER Gillaspie had four including a huge home run to right field, MVPAGAN with the Grand Slam, MVBLANCO, MVEVERYONE! :woo CUETO even had a walk while batting! :mark: 11-1! An ERA right around 2.00! :woo

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Cueto is 4-0 (ugh) and pitching to a 1.34 ERA in his last five starts with a 7.8 k/9 and 2.4 BB/9 (3.22 K/BB ratio). Pretty good stuff.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The A's are going to move to Las Vegas now that the flood gates have opened, Oakland will be without a pro sports team in the next five years :sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*WINDIANS GET A WIN TO CAP OFF CHAMPIONSHIP PARADE DAY!!!*

The Believeland gravy train keeps on rolling!! 11 straight wins at home!! 6-game winning streak!! Back-to-back complete games! Bauer with 10 fucking strikeouts! Our starters continue to pitch lights-out baseball! And to top it all off, we're now 3.5 games atop the Central! May the sports gods shine brightly on their upcoming road trip. Roll Tribe! Pick up where the Cavs left off!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744723370109992960


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @saviourBeeRad™ @scrilla @THE SHIV

In what was perhaps the most satisfying comeback of this 2016 campaign thus far for the San Francisco GIANTS, things got off on the wrong foot immediately when Jeff Samardzija threw a cutter that did not cut for the first pitch of the bottom of the first inning, and John Jaso annihilated the baseball, sending it into the seats, giving the Pirates a 1-0 lead right away. Samardzija, who's been up and down this season and lately more down than up, in spite of his Friday evening complete game masterpiece against the Rays, was having a bad outing. So bad it was that after three innings, the score was 6-1, Pirates, and when the Giants endeavored to jumpstart their comeback from this dizzying deficit, Bruce "Genius Baseball Savant" Bochy pulled Samardzija and let Gregor Blanco bat with two men on base after Brandon Crawford knocked in Angel Pagan with a single. Should be noted: Brandon Crawford, for the season, has a 1.000+ OPS with runners in scoring position. He's just special that way.

Blanco failed in the pinch-hitting spot but Bochy's aggressiveness was well-founded, and he turned to his trusted bullpen.

Ha. Haha.

See, the Giants' bullpen this season has hardly been a source of strength. Yet occasionally one must work out one's weakest muscles so that they, too, grow stronger. Bochy turned the ball over to Derek Law. 

Law was the special guest star of the game, and was given the game ball for the win because he pitched two decisive innings of relief in the 4th and 5th innings, spellbindingly confounding Pirates hitters (I missed almost all of this, along with most of the game, until catching up with it late this evening) in front of a hometown crowd which included, supposedly, more than 70 guests. 

Josh Osich, after having some recent struggles, seemed to experience nothing less than a complete, utter renaissance. His velocity, which had been down, was, here, in the mid-to-high 90s, and his slider was sickeningly nasty, making him a tough assignment for the lefty batters in the Pirates lineup. Osich was so effective that Bochy opted to extend him out a bit, and let him face the presently slumping but always dangerous Andrew McCutchen. Osich struck Jaso and Gregory Polanco out swinging, and induced a harmless fly ball to right field from McCutchen. Osich also had to pitch through a potentially ruinous two-base error by fill-in third baseman Ramiro Peña, doing so brilliantly. (Turns out, as any Giants fan who's following the team must almost instantly recognize, when you lose one of the two best defensive third basemen in the game for a while, in Matt Duffy, the defensive drop to the Connor Gillaspies and Ramiro Peñas of the world is fairly steep and unavoidably conspicuous.) In-between those two was heat-throwing Hunter Strickland, who pitched two-thirds of an inning, striking out a swinging David Freese. 

That would bring the Giants' bullpen to the 8th inning, with Cory Gearrin delivering a quiet inning of relief against three right-handed bats. Gearrin's slider is taking on the attributes of Sergio Romo's Frisbee Slider, becoming ever-deadlier against right-handed batters. Wonderful outing.

The idea of Santiago Casilla confronting Jaso and Polanco would lead a less stoically assured individual to become fretful and nervous. :side:

Turns out, while things did not go entirely according to plan, with Crawford being unable to snare a ground ball up the middle (but it was a hit all the way). Jaso hit into a potential double play but he was able to leg it out to avoid the double play being turned.

Casilla had to confront Polanco, and that was... Interesting. A lengthy at-bat concluded with Polanco striking out and MVPosey throwing Jaso out at second base! :mark: A wonderful strike-'em-out-throw-'em-out to end this wonderful game! :mark:

Turning one's attention to the lineup... Well, just like the night before, every single starter had at least one hit. The Giants boasted no fewer than seventeen baserunners--only three of which arrived via extra-base hits, all three of them being doubles. The Giants simply scratched and clawed and bit their way back into the game from that difficult deficit of 6-1, chasing a terribly shaky and locationally-challenged Francisco Liriano out of the game, and wreaking some significant havoc against the Pirates' beleaguered bullpen. 

Mac Williamson reached base four times, with three walks. He seemed supremely confident and comfortable at the plate, which he has not in past appearances this year. His single was produced by crushing a baseball. 

Every Giants player played a major role in this win. Yes, even Jeff Samardzija because he was so bad he gave Bochy almost no alternative but to go to the bullpen early, so, yeah, in a convoluted and circuitous way, he had a hand in this win, too--see? Don't you see? Crawford! :mark: MVPosey! :mark: MVPanik! :mark: MAC ATTACK! :mark: MVParker! :mark: Derek "I Am The" Law! :mark: MVOsich! :mark: MVStrickland! :mark: MVGearrin! :mark: MVCasilla! :mark: MVPeña! :mark: MVPagan! :mark: MVSpan! :mark: MVBelt! :mark:

A brilliant bullpen performance and a lustrous lineup construction of a comeback! 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Also, this happened: http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016...oke-out-wrestling-moves-during-pirates-mascot


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> Also, this happened: http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016...oke-out-wrestling-moves-during-pirates-mascot


:lmao :lmao



SBNation said:


> The numbers don't lie, and they spelled disaster for these pierogies.


:rusevyes


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS win again, take 3 of 4 in Pittsburgh! :mark: 

MVPANIK with a base-clearing triple, The MAC ATTACK with 2 RBIs and a homer, and the MVBULLPEN with 4-shutout innings, allowing only a single hit and no walks. :mark: 

Meanwhile the Brewers and Nationals have betrayed all of mankind and allowed the vile Dodgers to win 6 in a row, so our lead remains 6 games. Where is GOON to answer for this treachery?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745859945866792960
:shockedpunk:enzo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol Isn't that rich, @Alco? :lol

:no: @Davy Jones 

Reiterating what *Camille* said, where is @gooN to apologize to all GIANTS fans for this nefarious, nattering Nationals nabob nuttiness and treachery? 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

*Camille* already covered it. The GIANTS, on a day which saw Andrew MVSUAREZ, our spot-starter in the rotation, see his turn come up, and with the Brandons and Angel MVPagan all on the bench, with, obviously no Duffy or MVPence as they presently reside on the DL.

The Giants were facing Jon Niese, who's not a particularly good pitcher, at all, but has always seemed to have their number. Yet this would be a different day.

On a day that the Giants could have simply sleepwalked through and said, "Eh, getaway day to close out the road trip. No real reason to even put up much of a fight. We'll see. If we win, great, if we lose, eh," they chose to all pull in the same direction and battle Mr. Niese and the Pirates. It was a grind for MVSuarez, who pitched five sluggish innings (though with six strikeouts!) which seemed to take forever and used up 102 pitches in the process. The GIANTS BULLPEN once again took over and displayed full-scale, nuclear badassery. :mark: As *Camille* noted, they were outstanding--MVKontos, MVStrickland, MVGearrin and MVCasilla, The Four Musketeers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746067092286255105
Yes, indeed.

So MVSuarez got his win, the bullpen was brilliant and the lineup was marvelous. 

As with :bum and osey2 in 2010, as with Brandon Belt and Brandon Crawford in 2012, as with Joe Panik and Matt Duffy in 2014, this even-year season has been marked by homegrown emergences, and as with the Brandons and "Joey Baseball" and Mr. Duffy, this even year's homegrown offering has been, primarily, the almost entirely reworked bullpen with Jeremy Affeldt retiring last year and giving way to Josh Osich, with Javier Lopez suddenly in free-fall decline and with Steven Okert stepping in to take Mr. Lopez's old, shopworn LOOGY role, with Sergio Romo's elbow perhaps disintegrating, resulting in the increased importance of Cory Gearrin (Romo is homegrown, too, of course!), etcetera, etcetera...

Growing pains were always sewn into the nature of this season. Bullpens are tricky, mercurial constructs, and the slightest breeze may blow them over, knocking them asunder and punishing every fan viewing the unfolding madness.

While it may sound strawhatty and amateurish, I would like to think that the optical symbolism of the "new big three" of the bullpen Strickland, Osich and Law, chuckling together after having pitched and handing the ball off to Casilla in the 9th inning in the Wednesday night game, has some sort of indefinable merit behind it... That these young GIANTS have indeed turned the proverbial corner! :mark: 

Oh and SUAREZ got the win! :mark: 

And seemingly every game on this road trip, it was MVPANIK who got the big, game-winning hit! :mark: The three-run homer in Tampa Bay last Saturday afternoon... :banderas The double to knock in two runs to take the lead in the Wednesday night game in Pittsburgh, completing the Giants' remarkable 6-1 comeback to go ahead 7-6... :banderas And on Thursday, with the entire diamond studded with GIANTS, he hit a bases-clearing triple... :banderas

MAC ATTACK! :mark: 

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 osey2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*WINDIANS GET A WIN TO START THE ROAD TRIP!! 7 STRAIGHT WINS!!!*

*RAJAI DAVIS WITH THAT EPIC CATCH & DOUBLE PLAY AT THE END THOUGH!!! * :homer

Salazar wasn't that great on the mound tonight, but the offense definitely made up for it. I mean four triples in one game? (Including 3 in one inning?) Sheesh. And what's this? The Astros are currently ripping the Royals a new asshole? Don't want to jinx it, but we could be 4 games atop the Central by the end of the night! Let's keep this train rolling and continue this successful road trip against Detroit, then Atlanta, then Toronto. Wait a sec. Weren't those were the Cavs' Eastern Conference opponents in the playoffs? _*ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED!!!*_ Roll Tribe!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

TREVOR BROWN

BRANDON BELT

JAKE MVPEAVY

BRANDON CRAWFORD

ANGEL MVPAGAN

JOE MVPANIK

BUSTER MVPOSEY

RAMIRO PENA 

BRUCE BOCHY

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2

Brown threw out not one but two baserunners early on; BELT had two doubles, the second one of which would have been a home run in 29 other ballparks, and cleared the loaded bases, knocking in all three runs; MVPeavy pitched well overall with some loud contact here and there, with five extra base hits, which is not good unto itself, but he gutted through another wholly acceptable start; CRAW did his thing, getting a big RBI hit as well as hitting the ball hard all night long, lining out to center a couple of times and playing a swell shortstop; MVPagan, who had three hits in this game, knocked in the first and fifth runs of the game for the Giants, giving the offensive side of the story some solid book-ending action; MVPanik with some nifty plays, a critical walk and good plate discipline throughout the game; MVPosey had the night off but Bruce Bochy tapped him to pinch-hit after Brown reached base on an infield single to start up the bottom of the 7th inning, and MVPosey came through with a big hit to stoke the flames of the decisive four-run rally in preparation for SPAN to move both runners over, MVPanik to walk and BELT to BELT a baseball; Bochy, using his thinking cap, as he displayed in sending up Jarrett MVParker in the pitcher's spot following the Brown 7th inning hit, only to see the Phillies go to their own lefty in the bullpen, did precisely what I said aloud to family and friends that he should do at that moment, which was take MVParker out of the game after his being announced, and put in MVPosey to bat, and so he did, and baseball history was made... Bochy also, upon being frustrated by Josh Osich in the 8th inning, took him out in the middle of an at-bat against a righty, bringing in Cory Gearrin on a 2-1 count... the move didn't exactly set the world on fire (or maybe it kind of did) but it showed that Bochy is more than willing to roll the dice; Bochy's baseball acumen struck once again, as, after having Pena bat in the top of the 9th in the pitcher's spot, he left him in the game at third base since he's clearly the superior defender to Connor "GONER" Gillaspie (he's also the better overall hitter, methinks), and _that_ move paid off brilliantly with the final play of the game, a bases-loaded, two out Cardiac Casilla special, as a slow bounding ball vaguely toward third base in a do-or-die that would either end the game right there or extend it forever and they'd be playing it for another month or two, and Pena came through, with one of the closest plays of the season, and easily the defensive play of the game... This was an exhausting, wonderful, maddening, glorious game!

Watched Mark Melancon close it down for the Pirates earlier in the evening--the MVPIRATES, that is--and yes, indeed, the GIANTS are now 7.0 whole games up on those nasty, filthy, disgusting, subhuman cretins known as the Los Angeles Dodgers! :mark:

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Online rumblings that the Pirates would trade McCutchen this season :lol He's cheap, played like an MVP nearly every year of his career, under control til 2019 if we exercise a club option. But a shitty first half and we should trade him. These fucking people. An average McCutchen at his price is still going to be a better MLB player for the next few years than Austin Meadows would be. I'm not delusional, I'm aware his Pirates career probably ends in him being traded but I can't see them doing it while this club is still reaching its prime. They tried finding lightning in a bottle with Nicasio and it didn't work, they gave Jeff Locke another chance and it didn't work, I doubt anyone could have called Liriano being as bad as he's been after last season. And Jared Hughes/Archi Caminero and pretty much every guy not named Feliz/Watson/Melancon have been dreadful in their bullpen. These things can happen and you gotta work on fixes during the season, as the core of the team is still a playoff caliber team. 

If they became sellers at the deadline (which I don't think they will) I would think Melancon is definitely moved, and possibly Liriano (but given his season I doubt they'd want to sell low).

Matt Joyce has been ridiculous this year. He has way more power than he was ever given credit for.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

From being tombstoned by Kane to finally getting into the REDS Hall. Congrats, Pete Rose. Now the curse will be reversed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hey look at that. We won again. Cool.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> Matt Joyce has been ridiculous this year. He has way more power than he was ever given credit for.


Joyce has always been able to hit RHP pretty well in his career. He could never hit LHP pitching near as well as this season. His OPS (on base % + slugging) is practically identical vs RHP and LHP (a stellar 1.053/1.052). He's only had 105 AB, however, so far this season. So it could be he's getting somewhat lucky in addition to a smallish sample size. His .381 babip (batting averag on balls in play) says he's lucky since that's almost 100 points over his career babip. But he's also hitting the ball harder than he ever has in his career, so it's probably not all luck. Guys with good hard contact rates usually post high babips. If he can keep himself respectable vs LHP, he can be a solid major league hitter. This is the problem that all lefty bats face though. They often can crush RHP but can't track the LHP nearly as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice thing about the Indians starting to win away with the Central is it might convince the ChiSox to sell at the deadline.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

:mark: MVPIRATES! :mark:

WIN TONIGHT, GIANTS! :mark:

As I was just saying to *MrMr* via visitor messages, the GIANTS bat, as a team, .407 with the bases loaded this year! :mark: Best in MLB! :mark: They're all Ted Williams with the bases loaded! :mark: :lol 

:mark: Rangers are like fourth-best, at .316 or something like that, I believe! :cheer

:lol The Angels and Reds are second- and third-best... So there's a lot of randomness here, obviously. Heh. (Sorry, @AryaDark, @Honchkrow, @Pratchett and @Dub :side


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

anybody here ball hawk??? Any tips? For Skydome especially (it will always be the Skydome to me)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Joyce has always been able to hit RHP pretty well in his career. He could never hit LHP pitching near as well as this season. His OPS (on base % + slugging) is practically identical vs RHP and LHP (a stellar 1.053/1.052). He's only had 105 AB, however, so far this season. So it could be he's getting somewhat lucky in addition to a smallish sample size. His .381 babip (batting averag on balls in play) says he's lucky since that's almost 100 points over his career babip. But he's also hitting the ball harder than he ever has in his career, so it's probably not all luck. Guys with good hard contact rates usually post high babips. If he can keep himself respectable vs LHP, he can be a solid major league hitter. This is the problem that all lefty bats face though. They often can crush RHP but can't track the LHP nearly as well.


Yesterday he took a pitch at least 6 inches out of the zone deep into triples alley at PNC, like very few guys could have done what he did with that pitch. That was when I started to realize that maybe it's not all a fluke and he's actually a pretty damn good power hitter. He's hitting the shit out of the ball and has been all year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

STATS talk

Ok so David Ortiz. He's 40 years old. He says he's done after this season.

He's still not just a top 10 hitter. He's the best hitter in both leagues as we draw close to the All Star Game. 

He STILL has a wOBA of .456. A wOBA of .350 is good, and .400 is amazing. He's at .456, the league leader by a good margin (Machado is 2nd at .418). Another all around hitting metric is wRC+. Ortiz is at 188. Manfred Machado is the next best at 161, who is an incredible hitter. Papi is like twice as old as Machado:lol.

So Ortiz is probably having the greatest age 40 season of all time so far. He'll probably cool off, but I'm not sure why he's retiring. He's not declining...he's getting better? what the fuck (ok yes PEDs could be involved here we all get it)


In WAR news three players have amassed 4.0. They are no surprise. Mike Trout, Josh Donaldson, and Xander Bogaerts are all good at this game. Manny is at 3.9 so we'll count him too. I'll count Altuve as well at 3.8. Here are the best 5 players at baseball up to this point.

Looking at the top 10 in WAR, there is one surprise. Incoming jinx, but Ian Desmond has the sixth best WAR so far. He's been out of his mind so far. He's an elite CF defender, who knew? He's definitely not THIS good with the bat, but his defense is now a strength.

Rounding out the top 10 are Arenado, Corey Seager, OZUNA, and Bryant.

Oh yeah some guy named Clayton Kershaw has 5.3 WAR. He's going to be good in a few years I bet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: STATS TALK :mark:

Madison Bumgarner's streak of starts with only 2 earned runs or fewer surrendered, beginning on April 20, finally snapped Saturday night as the Phillies touched him up for 3. This puts :bum in pretty elite territory as far as GIANTS greats go, surpassing Juan Marichal's streak of 11 consecutive starts with 2 runs or fewer allowed, by 1, at 12 such starts in a row. :bum has the fourth-most impressive such streak! :mark:

Okay but yeah, David Ortiz has conquered baseball. It's ludicrous that he is retiring. These numbers are also ludicrous. 

Nothing surprising in WAR news aside from the meteoric rise of House Desmond. Him being this great at defense in center field is a pretty dramatic shocker. He may receive the contract that he refused from the Nationals at season's end, after all.

So much baseball left to be played but for a first-half collection of great players one could scarcely improve upon the aforementioned group.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I think Kershaw has seriously walked less than 10 guys all year. That seems insane. I know Phil Hughes had that crazy walk rate that one year recently, but he can't K fools like Kershaw.

As for MadBum, he's the best GIANTS pitcher of all time. Glavine got into the Hall of Fame based on his post season career. Bumgarner has had a post season career beyond belief and unlike Glavine he's been elite in the regular season. 

And yeah, even when Desmond's bat falls off, he'll still get a very nice contract in the off season...that the Rangers won't be able to pay.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Dodgers lost :mark: Nothing else matters. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










_SWEEP COMPLETE!! 9 STRAIGHT WINS!! 9-0 AGAINST DETROIT SO FAR!! TOMLIN'S 9-1!! CURRENTLY SITTIN' PRETTY WITH A 5.5 GAME LEAD IN THE AL CENTRAL!! BRING ON ATLANTA!! *LET'S GO WINDIANS!!!!*_ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fuck that mistake by the lake team and fuck the Tigers shitty rotation. Sanchez I figured would be a loss but Verlander and Zimmermann can't put up duds like that if they wanna go anywhere.

Trade for someone to upgrade the rotation asap (Rich hill?) and keep Sanchez and Pelfrey in the pen. DFA Lowe and get another damn bat on the bench. No sense in having an extra shitty pitcher in the pen and having your bench bats be Salty and two nothing's at the plate in aviles and romine.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If the playoffs started right now, there'd be a play in game pitting Jose vs Kershaw



MrMister said:


> I think Kershaw has seriously walked less than 10 guys all year. That seems insane. I know Phil Hughes had that crazy walk rate that one year recently, but he can't K fools like Kershaw.


It's true, I know that Shields since coming to CHI has more walks than Kershaw on the season


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cardinals killed it today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV

The GIANTS win one of the wildest, wackiest, woolliest, weirdest games of the year! :woo Via the Conor "GONER" GILLASPIE walk-off! :woo Gillaspie knocking in MVPENA to win the 8-7 ballgame in the bottom of the 9th, just as all baseball fans foresaw back in Spring Training! :woo

MVSPAN. MVPAGAN. MVPARKER. MVPOSEY. MVCRAWFORD. MVGILLASPIE. MVPENA. MVOSICH. MVGEARRIN. MVBLANCO. 

And not only that! :mark: As an encore family and friends and I watched the Dodgers take on the Pirates on Sunday Night Baseball and I had a sneaking suspicion that Kershaw would get shelled! :mark: And yes, his giving up 4 runs is Kershaw getting shelled! :mark: MVPIRATES! :mark:

MVGIANTS up by 8.0 games! :woo

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747206407666040832


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Wouldn't it be something if the MLB mirrored the NBA & the World Series ended up being the Indians beating the Giants in 7 games this year? Which is definitely a realistic possibility.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Wouldn't it be something if the MLB mirrored the NBA & the World Series ended up being the Indians beating the Giants in 7 games this year? Which is definitely a realistic possibility.


Hahaha I actually mentioned this to @DesolationRow right after the Finals. I swear, if the Tribe and Giants meet in October, it'll be the weirdest fucking thing to happen in the history of sports.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It's an Even Year, @The Absolute and @Randumo24. Not sayin', just sayin'. osey2 :side:

But yes, these two teams are the hottest out of anyone in baseball, with the Rangers right there with them, and the Cubs experiencing their first prolonged slump. 

The GIANTS are 32-10 since May 10, the best, hottest run the New York/San Francisco GIANTS have had since... 1954. So there is that to consider as well, Indians fans. 

Also *MrMr* I hope when you christen :bum the greatest GIANTS pitcher of all time you are referring to the _San Francisco_ GIANTS era... 'Cause while I myself would be guarded about making that declaration even of the post-1957 GIANTS team, there are many great GIANTS pitchers, and certainly one who sticks out from the early years of the twentieth century, with that splendid "Big Six" nickname... http://baseballhall.org/sites/default/files/Mathewson Christy Plaque_N_0.png :side: :lol

Also, also, also, Sunday's victory against the Phillies represented Bruce Bochy's 800th win as the manager of the GIANTS! :mark:

Don't think he's going to be catching up with John McGraw, who has over 2,500 wins as manager of the GIANTS, but, still, pretty cool.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> It's an Even Year, @The Absolute and @Randumo24. Not sayin', just sayin'. osey2 :side:
> 
> But yes, these two teams are the hottest out of anyone in baseball, with the Rangers right there with them, and the Cubs experiencing their first prolonged slump.
> 
> The GIANTS are 32-10 since May 10, the best, hottest run the New York/San Francisco GIANTS have had since... 1954. So there is that to consider as well, Indians fans.


The Indians have one of the best rotations in the league and the offense is finally clicking. But in recent years, they've been known to start off the season good and then collapse in the second half. The Giants will stay consistent and, at the very least, they'll make it to the NLCS. We'll have to wait and see if the Tribe can finish what they started and punch their ticket to the playoffs/World Series. But for right now...

*...THEY'RE ON A 10 GAME WINNING STREAK WITH A 5 GAME LEAD IN THE AL CENTRAL!!! GO WINDIANS!!!! BELIEVELAND!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

10 in a row, and with the SP, it never feels like we're going to lose going into a game. Now that Bauer has finally seemed to figure it out, I'd say it's pretty safe to say the Indians have the best starting rotation 1-5 in baseball right now.

Kluber- 3.59 
Salazar- 2.40
Carrasco- 2.73
Bauer- 3.19
Tomlin- 3.32


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:woo @The Absolute :woo

Meanwhile, Jeff Samardzija is a dinger machine. :side: @CamillePunk Had a bad feeling about tonight's Giants game, a bad feeling about this series with the A's. Too many rookie starting pitchers for Oakland going, most of the weaker SPs going for the Giants. :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Samardzija sucks. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Holy shit Kris Bryant.

5-5 with 3 HR and 2 doubles. This is extremely rare. His 16 total bases were 3 shy of Green's record of 19.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> 10 in a row, and with the SP, it never feels like we're going to lose going into a game. Now that Bauer has finally seemed to figure it out, I'd say it's pretty safe to say the Indians have the best starting rotation 1-5 in baseball right now.
> 
> Kluber- 3.59
> Salazar- 2.40
> ...


Effectively Wild today posed the question if you'd rather have the CLE starters are the best of the rest of the Central? Tough question


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> Effectively Wild today posed the question if you'd rather have the CLE starters are the best of the rest of the Central? Tough question


What's crazy is, that if you go look at stats, it's easily the Tribe starters. Outside of Sale, all 5 of the Indians starters have been better than any of the rest of the AL central.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Err... Quintana/Sale/Verlander/Zimmermann all have higher fWARs than Carrasco or Tomlin. 

And if there's one thing I know, it's that the best team in June will be the the best team in September.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Carrasco missed time with a hamstring injury. He's been pretty average so far this year. He's not pitching close to his ability right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah but that's not anything new with him. He's never pitched even 185 innings, and he's having some unsustainable babip and lob%, as is Tomlin. 

Yes their rotation is probably the best in the AL, but the premise of the question is silly given both Quintana and Sale have been better than all of their pitchers this year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Pretty much how my night went.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah but that's not anything new with him. He's never pitched even 185 innings, and he's having some unsustainable babip and lob%, as is Tomlin.
> 
> Yes their rotation is probably the best in the AL, but the premise of the question is silly given both Quintana and Sale have been better than all of their pitchers this year.


I'll give you Sale because of the wins, but Salazar has been better than Quintana in virtually every category. I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Salazar ends up winning the Cy Young this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I could give less than half a shit about wins. The top AL pitchers seem a bit down compared to recent years (when Steven wright - a knuckleballer - is in serious talks to start the ASG, despite how good he's been) so Salazar could win, but Sale has to be the leader in the clubhouse right now


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> I could give less than half a shit about wins. The top AL pitchers seem a bit down compared to recent years (when Steven wright - a knuckleballer - is in serious talks to start the ASG, despite how good he's been) so Salazar could win, but Sale has to be the leader in the clubhouse right now


I mean, it's not that outrageous he's in talks for it. He is leading the AL with a 2.18 ERA. It's not like they can completely dismiss him for it because he's a knuckleball pitcher. Not to devalue what leadership brings to a team, it would be more impressive if they hadn't collapsed a fairly large lead in the central division to being 7.5 games back in such a short amount of time. 

That being said, it's crazy to think that the Indians might only end up with the mandatory 1 all star. Especially as they are in the conversation for best team in baseball right now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

"Trout has had a lackluster career so far considering his level of talent."

Discuss. @JM @MrMister @DesolationRow @Perfect Poster

EDIT: WF's mentioning system? :bullshit


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Idk what this quote is in regards to. Lackluster as in team success? Sure, but that's not his fault. Lackluster in terms of MVPs? Again, that's more of a result of being surrounded by poor talent. Trouts been the best player since like 2012. 

At any point, that quote is silly.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Idk what this quote is in regards to. Lackluster as in team success? Sure, but that's not his fault. Lackluster in terms of MVPs? Again, that's more of a result of being surrounded by poor talent. Trouts been the best player since like 2012.
> 
> At any point, that quote is silly.


I was referring to individual trophies mostly. And I said it wasn't his fault. I said there's a difference between being a legendary player and having a legendary career.

He took one part of what I said to make me look like an ass.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Awards

All-Star Futures Game selection (2010)[13]
American League Most Valuable Player (2014)[100]
3× American League Player of the Month (Jul. 2012, Jun. 2014, Jul. 2015)
3× American League Player of the Week (Jun. 11, 2012; Jul. 13, 2014; Jul, 12, 2015)[40]
4× American League Rookie of the Month (May–August 2012)[50]
American League Rookie of the Year (2012)
2× Baseball America Major League Player of the Year (2012, 2013)
2× Baseball America Minor League Baseball All-Star Team selection (2010, 2011)[24][38]
Baseball America Minor League Player of the Year (2011)[36]
3× Baseball America Top 100 prospect (2010–12)
ESPY Award for Best Major League Baseball Player (2015)[107]
Fielding Bible Award at center field (2012)
GIBBY/This Year in Baseball Hitter of the Year (2014)
GIBBY/This Year in Baseball Rookie of the Year (2012)
Hank Aaron Award (2014)
Heart & Hustle Award (2012)
J. G. Taylor Spink Award (2010)[23]
4× Major League Baseball All-Star Game selection (2012, 2013, 2014, 2015)
2× Major League Baseball All-Star Game Most Valuable Player (2014, 2015)
MLB.com Top 100 prospect (2012)
Players Choice Award for American League Outstanding Player (2014)
Players Choice Award for American League Outstanding Rookie (2012)
4× Silver Slugger Award at outfield (2012–15)
Sporting News Rookie of the Year (2012)
Topps Minor League Baseball All-Star (2010)[24]
USA Today Minor League Player of the Year (2011)[35]
Wilson American League Defensive Player of the Year (2012)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kung Fury said:


> Awards
> 
> American League Most Valuable Player (2014)
> American League Rookie of the Year (2012)
> ...


All that padding wasn't necessary. 

He's the best player in the league. He's amazing. I said _so far_, his credentials/awards are lackluster considering how amazing he really is. And again: I've repeated it isn't his fault. Never said one bad thing about him as a player. How can I? He's the best in the world.

Agree, disagree, I don't care. But you said you were done with this, and you've been rude to me because of my opinion and trying to make me look/feel bad because of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If you mean Trout hasn't gone on a crazy how the fuck is this even possible hitting streak, yeah ok. But he's been incredibly consistent over his 4 plus years so far. He's also an elite OF.

He hit this HR last night. This is wtf how do you make contact to put it into play much less HIT THE BALL OUT.

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/6479266/v865889983/houlaa-trout-golfs-a-solo-blast-to-leftcenter

I don't know the comps for Trout all time through age 24, but I imagine he measures up pretty well with the all time greats.

Also historically, Trout is still not even in his prime. Arguments are being made that prime baseball years are earlier than they were before, but I'm not sure anything is definitive.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Sol Katti said:


> All that padding wasn't necessary.
> 
> He's the best player in the league. He's amazing. I said _so far_, his credentials/awards are lackluster considering how amazing he really is. And again: I've repeated it isn't his fault. Never said one bad thing about him as a player. How can I? He's the best in the world.
> 
> Agree, disagree, I don't care. But you said you were done with this, and you've been rude to me because of my opinion and trying to make me look/feel bad because of it.


I might even include the 2 All-Star Game MVP's in there. It's an exhibition, sure, but it is an exhibition of the _best_. 

My issue is that you actually find his credentials / awards to be lacking, which simply isn't the case. I'm honestly not sure if _any player_ would be able to fulfill whatever the hell credential requirements you need. If an MVP and 3 runner-ups in your first four years don't qualify in your eyes, then damn near nothing does. 

So, I apologize for any rudeness, but I do not apologize for my stance against a terrible opinion.

EDIT: Perhaps "terrible opinion" isn't the right phrase. Given your extremely narrow criteria and stance, I would perhaps offer "meaningless" as a different adjective.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I never thought a player would come along to compare to Willie Mays. Truthfully, however, Trout, in this era, in his first several seasons, has been better than Mays was over the course of his first several seasons. Although it's extremely difficult to accurately compare because of the massive differences in eras as well as the point that Mays's first few years were disrupted by his being drafted into the Korean War, missing most of what would have been his sophomore season in 1952 and all of the 1953 campaign. Of course Mays returned in 1954, won the Most Valuable Player Award in Major League Baseball and Hickok Belt as the top male pro athlete of the year, while posting a league-leading .345 batting average, a .411 OBP and a .667 SLG for an OPS of 1.078. He was selected to his first of 20, and 19 consecutive, All-Star Games. GIANTS also swept the heavily-favored Indians in the World Series that year with "The Catch" by Mays looming large. 

Any excuse to tout the greatness of MAYS is good enough for me. :side:

Of course, all of that said, none of the Angels' struggles can in any way be held against TROUT, without whom they'd be a grievously constructed team indeed (yeah, I know they've had major starting pitching health problems and the like, otherwise they would never have been so desperate as to sign TIMMEH :side...

Trout has been a paragon of consistency and is definitely the best all-around position player of this era. 

(Although one day baseball historians and sabermetrics folk will retroactively include pitch-framing into WAR calculations, and thus MVPOSEY will roughly be considered his peer. :side: :lol)

:trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mike Trout vs Willie Mays through the beginning of their careers.

http://www.fueledbysports.com/mike-trout-vs-willie-mays-comparison/

Trout is pretty crazy. Imagine if he was in a good lineup...LOL.:garrett.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yep. Truly in a class of his own, through his age/time served.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Mike Trout vs Willie Mays through the beginning of their careers.
> 
> http://www.fueledbysports.com/mike-trout-vs-willie-mays-comparison/
> 
> Trout is pretty crazy. Imagine if he was in a good lineup...LOL.:garrett.


Excellent, excellent link MrMister. And I thank you, Funkmaster DROW, for bringing up the astute comparison to one of the best ever for our consideration.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I looked up Bonds and Griffey Jr. too. Trout is better than both to start their careers.

Obviously Bonds became vastly better, but we're comparing the first 4 years here. Griffey Jr. exploded in his 5th year and was the Griffey Jr. we all remember until injuries fucked it all up.

@DesolationRow How the fuck didn't Mays win the 1955 MVP? Campanella won it that year and well...Mays was better. Mays finished 4th somehow lol. I guess the Giants were bad that year and the Dodgers were good? Yes, Dodgers beat the Yankees in the World Series. lol

So that's one more thing that is similar. Mays and Trout were robbed of MVPs they should have won:side:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The best player doesn't always win the MVP in sports. Look at the NBA for a prime example. Curry has won the MVP award the last two years, but he's clearly not the best player in the NBA. If the award always went to the best player, LeBron would be the reigning 8 time league MVP at least by now. 

Verlander won an MVP, which a starting pitcher should never win in a regular season. No matter how good they are, they only play in 1 out of every 5 games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Campanella was a catcher so I'll barely forgive it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> I looked up Bonds and Griffey Jr. too. Trout is better than both to start their careers.
> 
> Obviously Bonds became vastly better, but we're comparing the first 4 years here. Griffey Jr. exploded in his 5th year and was the Griffey Jr. we all remember until injuries fucked it all up.
> 
> ...


Indeed, MAYS was utterly robbed, highway-style, in 1955. Dick Groat over MAYS in 1960, Maury Wills over both MAYS _and_ Frank Robinson in 1962, Ken Boyer over MAYS in 1964 were other such occasions. Completely wrongheaded voting. :no:

Probably the only cases I can immediately think of which compare to those aforementioned MAYS snubs are probably Marty Marion over Stan Musial in 1944, which is just another crazy example. Or 1950's absurd MVP decision of Jim Konstanty over Stan Musial. Mickey Cochrane over Lou Gehrig in 1934's AL MVP voting was awful, too. Gehrig had the Triple Crown in '34 and ended up _fifth in voting_, which outdoes the snubs of Musial or Ted Williams in 1942 when Williams lost out to Joe Gordon while posting a Triple Crown. (Yeah, yeah, I know, Triple Crowns are _not_ the end-all, be-all, but they _are_ pretty cool, even today, and back in the '30s and '40s held as nearly sacrosanct, which makes the MVP voting all the more peculiar.) As bad as the Williams snubbing in '42 was, five years later when he lost out to "Broadway" Joe DiMaggio, that was even worse, because Williams was incredible that season, grabbing yet another Triple Crown and having an almost statistically unbelievable year. Williams easily led the American League in homers, RBI, batting average (dat Triple Crown), runs, walks, on-base percentage, slugging, OPS, OPS+, total bases and myriad other counting and rate stats. He would lose the AL MVP that season to DiMaggio by one measly vote. 

In the 1990s I would posit that Mo Vaughn over Albert Belle in 1995 and Juan Gonzalez over Alex Rodriguez in 1996 are pretty damning "oops" moments in MVP voting. I remember watching baseball back then and being fond of Gonzalez because of his "Igor" nickname and because he was a frightening monster who belted homers like it was snapping his fingers. A-Rod was dramatically better, though, in 1996, and I knew it at the time. 

Oh, and Dennis Eckersley over Frank Thomas in 1992. Just thought of that one. That was just pathetic, haha. What's truly astounding is not that Eckersley took hom ethe award, but that the "Big Hurt" ended up _eighth in voting_, just behind Mike Deveraux. :lmao 

Yogi Berra probably should not have beaten Mickey Mantle in MVP voting in 1955, either. I think baseball writers had a thing for catchers that year.

Oh and Miguel Tejada over Alex Rodriguez (again) in 2002. On one hand Tejada should have received more than one little unremarkable, generic line in _Moneyball_ (lol) but Rodriguez was, again, vastly superior to the eventual AL MVP.

Another from the '90s that stunned me when it happened: Ivan Rodriguez over Pedro Martinez. Granted, here we go with another catcher, but that was still pretty shocking. 

Wait, I remember another one: Steve Garvey over Mike Schmidt in 1974?! :lmao I'm pretty sure Schmidt was almost twice as valuable as Garvey was that season. :lol And Willie Hernandez over Cal Ripken, Jr. in 1984 was fairly egregious as well. 

Nobody got so consistently robbed like Mays, though.  :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

IGOR GONZO won over ARod because the Rangers won the division. I assume that's why most players are robbed. 

WELL HIS TEAM DIDN'T WIN THE DIVISION.

it's retarded


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol Yes it is. 

"IGOR" was great, though, but, yeah. Silly baseball writers being silly.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That was a close game, but it's still the 11th straight win.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> That was a close game, but it's still the 11th straight win.


Tonight's game wasn't pretty. It was a pitcher's duel for the most part. Wisler put on a fucking clinic. 9 goddamn strikeouts? Sheesh. Kluber and the defense held it down for the most part. The Braves scared me a couple times. They tied it the 6th, but Vizcaíno's bad pitching & Albies' error in the 9th gave us back the edge. Then they tried to stage a comeback at the end, but it was too late.

*11 STRAIGHT WINS!!! LONGEST WINNING STREAK SINCE '82!!*

EDIT: And what's this? The Royals lost to the Cards? *6 GAME LEAD IN THE CENTRAL!!* Even though it's still early in the season, Believeland continues to control their own destiny. The road to October continues.

:mark: :mark: _*WINDIANS!!!*_ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Verlander won an MVP, which a starting pitcher should never win in a regular season. No matter how good they are, they only play in 1 out of every 5 games.


This is a silly argument. Hitters total plate appearances and pitchers total batters faced are about equal. If a guy like Kershaw or 2011 Verlander is the best player they should win the award.

EDIT: I also hope that one day I can love someone as much as I love watching :miggy play baseball. He might be the best hitter (not player, just hitter) since Bonds retired.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Pitchers who are so good that they give up 2 or less runs for like 25 straight starts are most definitely MVP candidates in my opinion. That's giving your team an easily winnable game 25 times. Even if you're not a great team or inconsistent, you should win at least 15-18 of those games. Plus gives your bullpen a night off, takes the pressure off of your hitters, and so on. There's a reason why elite starting pitchers are becoming the highest paid guys in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I don't think pitchers are comparable to position players. At all.

A pitcher has to have an INSANE season and the position players have to all be kinda meh for a pitcher to win an MVP in my book.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm not saying starting pitchers aren't valuable. During the regular season though, they only play 1 out of every 5 games. There's a limit on how valuable a player can be to a team when they only play in 20% of games. MVP is much more realistic for starting pitchers in playoff series when they pitch in a higher percentage of games. 

The most valuable single player to a team in the regular season should be a position player. Pitchers have the Cy Young award for who was the best pitcher.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

And how much is a guy that has 4 PA and few fielding opportunities gonna affect the game? Value is value. Pitchers are a big part of every game they play in. A hitter isn't. if pitchers weren't supposed to be considered, it would be titles the most valuable position player. But it's not. And someone like Kershaw is a very viable mvp candidate. He's arguably the best player in baseball.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748174416484438016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748174599465099264
Makes me laugh every goddamn time. :lmao

Best part of the story is that the reason the Wilpons were so confident that they'd be able to pay Bonilla is because they had just made a great, new investment... with Bernie Madoff. :sodone


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

12 in a row. Good sign for Salazar having 0 walks tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*THE WINDIANS SAY GOODBYE TO TURNER FIELD BY SHUTTING OUT THE BRAVES!!! ROAD SWEEP #2 IS IN THE BOOKS!! 12 GAMES IN A ROW!!! LONGEST WINNING STREAK SINCE 1951!!*

This was another ugly win though. I'm not quite sure, but I think our offense is getting a little tired after all these wins. The bats seemed to have cooled off since the winning streak started. They got just enough runs for the win tonight. I hope this isn't something to be concerned about with Toronto coming up. The pitching was great, as usual. Salazar had himself a fucking day. 8 Ks in 7 innings.

Also, I loved the hustle from the defense today. That sliding catch by Davis and the bunt double play were particularly fun to watch. We're having trouble closing out games though. That could be a problem. Shaw pitched us into a sticky situation with those two runners in the bottom of the 8th. (Actually, that bad throw from Kipnis didn't help.) Didn't need that scare from him. Watching Allen put two runners on in the 9th was also not fun. Our closers better shape up fast.

Not sure what's gonna happen with the Royals/Cards game tonight since it's still scoreless. But as long as the Windians keep doing their job, KC will continue to eat our dust. Now let's finish this road series strong against the Blue Jays and return on July 4th for the fireworks! The road to October continues!!

:mark: :mark: _*ROLL TRIBE!!!*_ :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> The best player doesn't always win the MVP in sports. Look at the NBA for a prime example. Curry has won the MVP award the last two years, but he's clearly not the best player in the NBA. If the award always went to the best player, LeBron would be the reigning 8 time league MVP at least by now.


LeBron hasn't won MVP any of the past three years because he's tended to take it easier during the regular season to save himself for the playoffs.

Durant and Curry (x2) have just legitimately outplayed him during the past three regular seasons. Doesn't mean they're necessarily better players. They were just better over the course of those 82 games.

But yeah, I'm generally against pitchers winning MVP.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



RetepAdam. said:


> LeBron hasn't won MVP any of the past three years because he's tended to take it easier during the regular season to save himself for the playoffs.
> 
> Durant and Curry (x2) have just legitimately outplayed him during the past three regular seasons. Doesn't mean they're necessarily better players. They were just better over the course of those 82 games.
> 
> But yeah, I'm generally against pitchers winning MVP.


I wouldn't say outplayed, more so outnumbered. How necessary were half of Curry's points to GS winning games in the regular season? LeBron does the required amount in the regular season to put his team in the proper position to win championships. The media seemed to need to be reminded who is really the best though.

Kind of a digression, since that's not as much of an issue in baseball. Every player gets rest in the regular season in baseball. The question in all sports MVP awards is the criteria. Is it actually an award for the most VALUABLE player?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

People would never give Trout the MVP on a last place team, and the bias against pitchers, even when they're more valuable, is well noted


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> Not sure what's gonna happen with the Royals/Cards game tonight since it's still scoreless. But as long as the Windians keep doing their job, KC will continue to eat our dust. Now let's finish this road series strong against the Blue Jays and return on July 4th for the fireworks! The road to October continues!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: _*ROLL TRIBE!!!*_ :mark: :mark:


This is just a phase for the Indians and they will eventually get cold and fall to 4th place again. They're a good team but in the end, the Royals will go extreme hardcore to defend the title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS are not using a DH with Bumgarner pitching today:lmao

:bum



Rangers might trade for Matt Moore. Not sure how I feel about that. He still has time to #bebetter for his career, so if Texas can get him without giving up anything major sure. He does have an all time low in BB/9 this season. BB have always been his problem.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> GIANTS are not using a DH with Bumgarner pitching today:lmao
> 
> :bum


That's some epic confidence in him :lol. Imagine if he gets another dinger to further bolster his HR Derby push.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> I wouldn't say outplayed, more so outnumbered. How necessary were half of Curry's points to GS winning games in the regular season? LeBron does the required amount in the regular season to put his team in the proper position to win championships. The media seemed to need to be reminded who is really the best though.
> 
> Kind of a digression, since that's not as much of an issue in baseball. Every player gets rest in the regular season in baseball. The question in all sports MVP awards is the criteria. Is it actually an award for the most VALUABLE player?


No, it's often just a reflection of Most Outstanding Player, i.e. who had the best season.

And I'm okay with that because semantics aside, I believe that's the spirit of the award.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> People would never give Trout the MVP on a last place team, and the bias against pitchers, even when they're more valuable, is well noted


Nobody deserves to be voted as the most VALUABLE player in the league on a last place team. You can only be so valuable if your team doesn't make the playoffs.



RetepAdam. said:


> No, it's often just a reflection of Most Outstanding Player, i.e. who had the best season.
> 
> And I'm okay with that because semantics aside, I believe that's the spirit of the award.


They should just change the name of the award. MVP gives the impression that it goes to the player most valuable to their team, which it doesn't in a lot of cases.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Short stop is no longer just a defense only position. 

Especially if we count Machado. 

Machado
Bogaerts
Lindor
Seager

All 4 are top 10 WAR at the moment.

And don't look now but Wil Myers might be putting it together at the plate.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Nobody deserves to be voted as the most VALUABLE player in the league on a last place team. You can only be so valuable if your team doesn't make the playoffs.
> 
> They should just change the name of the award. MVP gives the impression that it goes to the player most valuable to their team, which it doesn't in a lot of cases.


See, but those two statements kind of mean you have to thread the needle.

It seems daft to define an award as "Best player on a team that would be bad without him but is still good enough to make the playoffs, otherwise that value doesn't really matter."

Either you're on one end of the spectrum (Best player, period) or you're on the other (Most valuable to his team, which means Trout is certainly a viable candidate). Something in between doesn't make all that much sense.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748586003758190593



RetepAdam. said:


> See, but those two statements kind of mean you have to thread the needle.
> 
> It seems daft to define an award as "Best player on a team that would be bad without him but is still good enough to make the playoffs, otherwise that value doesn't really matter."
> 
> Either you're on one end of the spectrum (Best player, period) or you're on the other (Most valuable to his team, which means Trout is certainly a viable candidate). Something in between doesn't make all that much sense.


Value has to do with how much you help your team win. If a team doesn't make the playoffs, then what you did that year doesn't matter much. Obviously baseball isn't like basketball, where one player can carry a team to the playoffs. However, there's a cap on how valuable a player can be if the team isn't in the playoffs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Value has to do with how much you help your team win. If a team doesn't make the playoffs, then what you did that year doesn't matter much. Obviously baseball isn't like basketball, where one player can carry a team to the playoffs. However, there's a cap on how valuable a player can be if the team isn't in the playoffs.


That's just threading the needle too much.

If you add 30 games to your team's win total, it shouldn't matter if it was the difference between 10-72 and 40-42 or 41-41 and 71-11. By your logic, a player who added more value to his team than anyone else in the league shouldn't win MVP just because they didn't make the playoffs or would have made the playoffs anyway. I think that's dumb and fairly arbitrary.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Honestly, the MVP award should be based on WAR and WPA. One stat measures the wins you have created above a replacement level player for your team, and the other measures the win probability you give your team with every AB.

One measures true success and the other measures clutch ability.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



RetepAdam. said:


> That's just threading the needle too much.
> 
> If you add 30 games to your team's win total, it shouldn't matter if it was the difference between 10-72 and 40-42 or 41-41 and 71-11. By your logic, a player who added more value to his team than anyone else in the league shouldn't win MVP just because they didn't make the playoffs or would have made the playoffs anyway. I think that's dumb and fairly arbitrary.


How valuable are you to your team's success though? If your team isn't successful, then you can only be so valuable. How good the team is around them is also something you have to take into consideration when determining how valuable a player is.

Back to basketball, for example, how valuable was Curry really? They basically made it to the western conference finals without him for half the games. He's a really good player & all, but the team does just fine without him as well. 

Where you can really see true value vs numbers is the team's records without them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> How valuable are you to your team's success though? If your team isn't successful, then you can only be so valuable. How good the team is around them is also something you have to take into consideration when determining how valuable a player is.
> 
> Back to basketball, for example, how valuable was Curry really? They basically made it to the western conference finals without him for half the games. He's a really good player & all, but the team does just fine without him as well.
> 
> Where you can really see true value vs numbers is the team's records without them.


I mean... just re-read my last post. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*13 STRAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIGGGGHHHHHTTTTTT!!!! TIED FOR THE LONGEST GODDAMN WINNING STREAK IN CLUB HISTORY!!!*
*
CARRASCO HAD HIMSELF A FUCKING DAY!!!!* 14 strikeouts through 7.1 innings of work!!! :homer

As long as our starters stay healthy and our offense stays consistent, there's no limit to how far this team can go!! The road to October continues!!

:mark: :mark: *THOSE FUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748693827163217920


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Big fuckin deal. My Pirates franchise in the Show is 40 games over .500 right now


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Carrasco bent us over the fucking barrel tonight . Hats off to you guys! @Randumo24, @The Absolute


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> That's some epic confidence in him :lol. Imagine if he gets another dinger to further bolster his HR Derby push.


Their bench is also bare because ahlf of their roster is on the DL, so :draper2 probably should have DH'd him the whole series


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @saviourBeeRad™ @scrilla @THE SHIV @Stax Classic @THANOS 

The GIANTS have now played precisely one half of this 2016 season and they are now 50-31! :mark: That... Why, that means they are on pace for 100 wins! :woo :woo :woo :side:

Truly, though, the 50th win was a bit difficult for this team to finally grab ahold of but they did, by MAYS, and they did so in grand style... :banderas

For only the sixth time since the DH was instituted, and with only the fifth such starting pitcher, the proud sovereign power of the National League, the San Francisco GIANTS, chose to deploy their starting pitcher, the consummate Silver Slugger power bat, Madison Bumgarner, foregoing the petty nonsense of the Junior Circuit's most hallowed institution, the Designated Hitter... :bum

:mark: :mark: :mark:

And did it pay off! :woo :woo :woo

BUMGAWDNER, with his first at-bat, leading off the top of the third inning, doubled to center against the Athletics' youthful, barely-MLB-tested Dillon Overton, and Overton seemed to be immediately rattled. 

Bumgarner pitched rather well, even if he ended up surrendering a silly 2-run home run down the shallow right field line at the Oakland Coliseum against the previously-feckless Yonder Alonso, whose second and third home runs of the season struck the Giants across their gigantic forehead over the course of 26 or so hours. 

This night, however, belonged to the offense. Including _Bumgarner's offense_. :mark: :bum 

After surrendering the double to :bum to lead off the 3rd, the suddenly-rattled Overton issued a six-pitch walk to Denard SPAN. MVPAGAN came up, fouled off a fastball, then hit a single to move the runners over and to reach base himself. BELT came up and on the first pitch launched the ball into center, awarded second base on the ground rule double to score 2 runs! :mark: MVPOSEY came up and after watching a ball, he smacked a pitch right at the bottom of the strike zone, crushing it with immense backspin to send it out of the Coliseum in deep left-center, a 3-run dinger! :mark: One pitch to CRAWFORD and CRAWFORD hit a home run to right field! :mark: BELT's exit velocity was 108 mph, I believe; MVPOSEY's was 105 mph; CRAWFORD's was 106 mph; and BUMGARNER's was 103 mph! :mark: 

From there, the offense simply rolled on and on, devouring the Athletics! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748756353460473856
MVPARKER. MVGREEN. (Yes that is GRANT GREEN, the ex-Athletic and ex-Angel, who is now a GIANT! :mark MVTEJADA. (You can see how banged up the GIANTS' lineup is with all of these fourth-, fifth-, sixth- and seventh-string players being inserted into the lineup. :lol) MVSTRICKLAND. MVGEARRIN. MVLAW. 

CRAWFORD went 3-4! :mark: osey2 caught a brilliant game while going 2-6 with his 3-run homer! :mark: :bum :woo And I want to end this recap on BELT because he has truly taken it to the next level this season, staying healthy and posting an approximately .300/.400/.525 line... :mark: It's for real, *MrMr*! HOOK 'EM! :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dane2 :dancingpenguin :bum osey2 ence


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Nobody deserves to be voted as the most VALUABLE player in the league on a last place team. You can only be so valuable if your team doesn't make the playoffs.


What if there was a 20-win pitcher on a 60-win team?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> What if there was a 20-win pitcher on a 60-win team?


Pitching wins are a baseless statistic, they should never matter in any rating system and it's a shame that they have decided many Cy Young Awards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It's crazy talk to say a great player gives no value if he's on a bad team. 

You cannot discount a great player because his team sucks. 

Walter Payton was on some really shitty Bears teams. He's arguably the greatest RB of all time.

Barry Sanders was on some bad Lions teams. He's arguably the greatest RB of all time. 

I don't think Hank Aaron went to the post season that much. He was obviously an AMAZING slugger.

Nolan Ryan's ability to strike fools out wholesale had no bearing on his teams being bad, and they were often enough.

@THANOS while I agree that pitcher wins aren't good to measure a pitcher's ability, it's very likely that a 20 win pitcher will have pitched great to help his team get those 20 wins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Let's say 20-5, 10 no decisions, standard 35 starts expectation. That's 10 no decisions where the team gave away his lead, or they came back from a bad start by him?

So a team has 20 wins in 35 games that he played, but only 40 wins in 129 games he did not. That seems like the definition of valuable.

Basically just taking the Kershaw-Dodgers numbers this year to extremes, but a pitcher playing out of his mind on a historically horrendous team couldn't win the MVP?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

In comes Goins. :mannion


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










_*AND AFTER AN INSANE, 6-HOUR, 19-INNING THRILLER, WE HAVE A NEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW WINNING STREAK RECORD!!! 14 STRAIGHT!!! HAPPY CANADA DAAAAAYYYYYY!!!*_

*WHAT AN EPIC THRILLER!!! *This one had everything you want to see in an epic game. Great pitching, diving catches, arguments & ejections! Tomlin and the other relief pitchers gave us a solid outing. But it sucks that we had to bring in Bauer just to close it out. The Jays pitching staff was solid for the most part, but our offense FINALLY got the better of 'em in extra innings. This is historic. Not even our legendary '95 and '97 teams accomplished this. Here's hoping the Phillies can get the job done against KC tonight so we can extend our lead in the Central.

:mark: :mark: _*THOSE FUCKING WWWWWWWWWWWWWINDIANS!! *_:mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Santana hit the game winner, but I have to give the MVP of this game to Bauer. 5 clutch innings of scoreless relief to win the game.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That was nuts.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> Santana hit the game winner, but I have to give the MVP of this game to Bauer. 5 clutch innings of scoreless relief to win the game.


The game should have never gone on that long. Too many missed opportunities on offense. Bauer rightfully deserves MVP. He went in and did what he needed to do to keep us in the game.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> The game should have never gone on that long. Too many missed opportunities on offense. Bauer rightfully deserves MVP. He went in and did what he needed to do to keep us in the game.


In a 2-1 19 inning game, both teams have to miss some opportunities lol. Kluber only threw 87 pitches last game because of national league pinch hitting, on an extra day of rest. I'd think that they'd be able to move him up a day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indians could also call up someone from AAA for an emergency spot start.

Was this the longest game this season so far?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Indians could also call up someone from AAA for an emergency spot start.
> 
> Was this the longest game this season so far?


Most likely. It it was 6 hours and 13 minutes long. Hard to match that length.

Edit: Calling up someone from AAA would be the smart thing to do since we exhausted all of our relief pitchers today.

*EDIT AGAIN: THE ROYALS LOST!!! 7 GAME LEAD IN THE CENTRAL!!!! *:mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @Obfuscation @scrilla @EL SHIV 

MVCUETO, 7.0 innings, 9 strikeouts! :mark: Yes he surrendered 4 runs but he's still MVCUETO! :mark:

MVBROWN! :mark: Huge 2-run hit in the 6th inning! :mark: Shelby Miller was pitching him away so I said aloud with friends and family around, "Hit it to right field." And so he did, a mere second later! :mark: 

MVGILLASPIE! :mark: Three legs of the cycle (only failing to hit a home run)... :mark: 

MVGREEN! :mark: A pair of fine hits! :mark:

MVPARKER! :mark: He's batting something like .275/.380/.500... Which is simply astonishing. This is St. Louis Cardinals level trolling... :banderas That opposite field home run to give the GIANTS an insurance run was _glorious_! :mark:

BELT! :mark: CRAWFORD! :mark:

BELT and CRAWFORD turning one of the wildest, craziest, most incredible double plays by any pair of players in all of Major League Baseball this season in the high-pressured 9th inning! :mark: Check this out: http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/292070...clutch-double-play-in-the-9th/?game_pk=448070 :mark:

That was a 9th inning that was spinning out of control with Santiago "Cardiac" Casilla putting GIANTS fans through the wringer for the, oh, 100th time this year, I think...? Yeah, sounds right. Anyway... It all turned out well, and BELT was so authoritative holding that ball and _eyeing the runner at third base_, that that lead runner refused to even flinch a muscle, he was so scared! :mark: (Also the Diamondbacks were, thanks to MVPARKER, down 2 runs, so that run at third base has limited utility! :mark But look at BELT and CRAWFORD, or, THE BRANDONS, putting together such a dizzyingly marvelous play! :mark:

CASILLA struck the next dude out on a curveball through the inner half of the strike zone, and that was it! :mark:

Just when one begins to think that the injuries will start to pile up in terms of leaving the GIANTS in a lot of trouble--with both osey2, MVPOSEY, and Denard MVSPAN both sitting, and with MVPENCE ence, MVPANIK and MVDUFFY all out injured... All of the runs are driven in by BROWN, GREEN, GILLASPIE and MVPARKER! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Indians could also call up someone from AAA for an emergency spot start.
> 
> Was this the longest game this season so far?


Yes. I believe the Dodgers and Padres went 17 innings earlier in the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Looks like Cleveland is starting McAlister. The streak might end today:side:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Goins has been placed on the 15 day disabled list with forearm stiffness.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Deso why would you think I want to read all that? DBacks :mj2

The 19 inning game yesterday was my highlight instead. FRANCHISE RECORD. This is Cleveland we're talking about. This is huge.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sorry, @Obfuscation. Just wanted to be inclusive... :mj2 :side:

I regret having missed the entire 19-inning marathon. Would appreciate a link from anyone here by which I could see it. 

A friend has the MLB app which has every game of the past five years archived. :lol So I could also just use that, too. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

We're on the outside looking in w/the MLB, opposed to fighting the same fight w/the SHARKS, elsewhere. The inclusive means of being a pal can inadvertently sting a bit here. It is an even year, after all. I anticipated this. :mj2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Looks like Cleveland is starting McAlister. The streak might end today:side:


Technically they started McAlister. However, they were really starting the bullpen. He pitched an inning yesterday, and was only expected to pitch 1-2 innings today. 



Obfuscation said:


> Deso why would you think I want to read all that? DBacks :mj2
> 
> The 19 inning game yesterday was my highlight instead. FRANCHISE RECORD. This is Cleveland we're talking about. This is huge.


A little bit over the top post for the Giants beating a very below average Arizona team. That Indians game yesterday was so long that I felt like I spent my whole day watching it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> A little bit over the top post for the Giants beating a very below average Arizona team. That Indians game yesterday was so long that I felt like I spent my whole day watching it.


6 hours and 13 minutes. It was a _long_ day.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Obfuscation said:


> We're on the outside looking in w/the MLB, opposed to fighting the same fight w/the SHARKS, elsewhere. The inclusive means of being a pal can inadvertently sting a bit here. It is an even year, after all. I anticipated this. :mj2


:lol Aw, you're far too kind. 



Randumo24 said:


> A little bit over the top post for the Giants beating a very below average Arizona team. That Indians game yesterday was so long that I felt like I spent my whole day watching it.


All GIANTS posts must be over-the-top because they are the Baseball Way, the Baseball Truth and the Baseball Life. osey2

Also, the chief point was that ostensibly half the roster is banged up or on the DL, and what made last night's game so sweet was that it was the replacements and the replacements-for-the-replacements and the replacements-for-the-replacements-for-the-replacements who were most pointedly pushing the team across the finish line, offensively. 

Also, CUETO! :mark:

I'm looking forward to finally seeing the 19-Inning Game soon! :cheer


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

First of all, unbelievably SAVAGE move by Deso to mention Cody in that post. :banderas The man is a low key stone cold killer.

Second Randumo you are obviously BRAND NEW because every Giants win for the past 4 years or so has been similarly chronicled by Deso. YOU WILL NOT CHANGE US.

GIANTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol  @CamillePunk osey2 :side:

*MrMr* and I were just discussing a fangraphs article about how the Texas Rangers are as clutch with the bats as they have been since 1974. The Ian Desmond Story has been probably my favorite to observe in all of baseball outside of the GIANTS this year. 

This is interesting: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749285800605515776


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

No it's not since the Rangers in 1974...it's ANY AND ALL teams since 1974.

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/rangers-hitters-couldnt-be-more-clutch/

Oh yeah hilariously enough, the REDS are the 2nd most clutch team (yes vs all teams since at least 1974):lol @AryaDark


but now it's jinxed so rip Rangers it was a good run:side:


And wow the Cards fucking suck against good teams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ahh, that's right! My apologies! That's right. _Any and all teams since 1974!_ :mark:

Granted, that means that it won't last; I mean, they are on some kind of absurd statistical endpoint, beyond the far reaches of time and space. :lol This is like the baseball equivalent of paranormal activity. We don't have a logical, scientific explanation for this--yet. (Actually, we do, really, mostly. :lol)

Sorry for the jinx *MrMr*, rip... :lol 

Continuing that twitter thread from my last post, interleague has truly wounded the Cardinals this year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749286420100120576


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

CHICAGO CUBS FLAT TRACK BULLIES CONFIRMED 

They will not make it to the WS and YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Winning streak snapped. :mj2

Our bullpen and offense did the most to keep the streak alive, but they were clearly exhausted and the Jays wanted it more. Even without that questionable calls, this one wasn't in the cards for us. I'm still proud of these guys for breaking the record and getting 14 straight. They'll regroup and get 'em tomorrow. Now it's up to the Phillies need to do their part so we can keep our 7 game lead in the Central.

:mark: *WINDIANS!!!* :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cleveland streak ends but Rajai Davis hit for the CYCLE so there's that.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kinda figured the Indians would lose today. They were going today without a starting pitcher after all. A close game under the circumstances.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

In retrospect, it's better for us to lose now than in September when wins & losses really matter.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:EDWIN9


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cleveland WINDIANS, _pace_ @The Absolute, finally lose, but Rajai Davis hits for the cycle... :done

Something's going on there. :lol

Meanwhile, the GIANTS' bullpen continues to be a catastrophe this season.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> The Cleveland WINDIANS, _pace_ @The Absolute, finally lose, but Rajai Davis hits for the cycle... :done
> 
> Something's going on there. :lol
> 
> Meanwhile, the GIANTS' bullpen continues to be a catastrophe this season.


Indians lost because there was no starting pitcher. It was an all bullpen game, and all but one of them pitched the day before already. The one guy who pitched today that didn't yesterday was a guy they called up from double A. It would have been a huge feat to win a game with such a disadvantage going in.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Oh, yeah, no question, @Randumo24. Any winning streak beyond, say, five or so games gets into the realm of the "impressive," but if the Indians had won yesterday following the 19-inning game and with no starting pitcher, it would have been nothing less than a miracle. Though there's so much randomness and variance in baseball, almost anything can happen day-to-day which is one of the reasons why it's so great! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> The Cleveland WINDIANS, _pace_ @The Absolute, finally lose, but Rajai Davis hits for the cycle... :done
> 
> Something's going on there. :lol
> 
> Meanwhile, the GIANTS' bullpen continues to be a catastrophe this season.


Hahaha yeah the odds were clearly stacked against us yesterday. But we knew the risk after we spent our entire bullpen on the 19-inning thriller. We did the right thing by letting our starters rest and calling up one of our double A guys. It cost us the game, but we'll bounce back in our upcoming homestand and finish the first half of the season strong.

:mark: :mark: *DAVIS HITTIN' FOR THE CYCLE THOUGH!!!!* :done


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Red Sox's lost 21-2 last night to the Angels. 

:lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

"Windians"? :heston


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This Jays/Indians game has been so enjoyable to watch. It seems everyone, bar Smoak, has contributed today, with Tulo as the shining beacon.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Well at least we split the series...


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mets looking strong against the Cubs. If they can keep it going, I can only hope they get back to the World Series.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I mean, I knew that the 19 inning win was going to take its toll. Unfortunately, it just so happened that the bullpen was way worn down on the day Kluber just didn't have his usual control.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Randumo24 said:


> I mean, I knew that the 19 inning win was going to take its toll. Unfortunately, it just so happened that the bullpen was way worn down on the day Kluber just didn't have his usual control.


I hope we play each other in the playoffs! A solid rivalry in the making and no hostility like we have with the Royals/Orioles/Rangers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

the Jays are just so maddingly inconsistent this year.

Hoping for two good games next week when I am in Toronto. Going to the Friday and Saturday games against Detroit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What in the world is up with Denard Span? I hope this is just a couple of days off type of injury.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Caleb Adam Conley da future :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Josh Bell murdered AAA pitching the last month. He needs to get the call already. Fuck defense, for the last two years you had an historically bad defensive first baseman and a catcher. Along with Sean Rodriguez. Just bring him up so you stop having to play 4 different guys at 1B every night. Jaso's a bench player or DH really, his power disappeared so he's not really helping much offensively from the position, despite still being a good OBP guy. Probably gets traded.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*The Reds fire their pitching coach after having the worst bullpen EVER. Shouldn't they, instead, fire the motherfucker that signed/traded for/drafted these incompetent fools?

*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AryaDark said:


> *The Reds fire their pitching coach after having the worst bullpen EVER. Shouldn't they, instead, fire the motherfucker that signed/traded for/drafted these incompetent fools?*


The mechanics of Major League Baseball coaching firings are frequently nonsensical.  

Half the reason pitching and hitting coaches seem to exist is so that they may stand as the honorary scapegoat for a team's pitching or hitting struggles. It's almost never justified as the overwhelming majority of coaches in MLB are founts of knowledge built by many years of experience. It's a shame to see the Reds fire Mark Riggins. A Marin County, CA independent league pitcher I know well and with whom I have played and for whom I have caught always thought highly of Riggins from his experiences in the Chicago Cubs' minor league system in 2008, for which Riggins was the pitching coordinator. 

The Reds sadly claim the worst all-around pitching staff ERA in the Majors but pitching coaches cannot turn sows' ears into silk purses. They play in one of the most extreme offensive environments in baseball and are throwing out a grievously flawed-at-best bullpen to support a rotation primarily made up of rookie starting pitchers. In a division with a couple of the more fearsome lineups in the National League, especially that Cubs lineup (I look over the MLB scoreboard and see that the Cubs are doing what they do against the Reds this very day). This was known to be a rebuilding year for the Reds. Of course Riggins was hired as pitching coach only last fall so it seems like the Reds were setting him up to be a sacrificial lamb. Just shoddy behavior, though, unless the Reds front office/ownership sincerely believe they have a better-qualified individual for the job right away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> Josh Bell murdered AAA pitching the last month. He needs to get the call already. Fuck defense, for the last two years you had an historically bad defensive first baseman and a catcher. Along with Sean Rodriguez. Just bring him up so you stop having to play 4 different guys at 1B every night. Jaso's a bench player or DH really, his power disappeared so he's not really helping much offensively from the position, despite still being a good OBP guy. Probably gets traded.


I just looked at Josh Bell's AAA numbers. He's ready. He'll get the call up soon.

What is really impressive with him is his K rate to go with those numbers. He should be a pretty good hitter.


I wonder why Matt Harvey sucks now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> The mechanics of Major League Baseball coaching firings are frequently nonsensical.
> 
> Half the reason pitching and hitting coaches seem to exist is so that they may stand as the honorary scapegoat for a team's pitching or hitting struggles. It's almost never justified as the overwhelming majority of coaches in MLB are founts of knowledge built by many years of experience. It's a shame to see the Reds fire Mark Riggins. A Marin County, CA independent league pitcher I know well and with whom I have played and for whom I have caught always thought highly of Riggins from his experiences in the Chicago Cubs' minor league system in 2008, for which Riggins was the pitching coordinator.
> 
> The Reds sadly claim the worst all-around pitching staff ERA in the Majors but pitching coaches cannot turn sows' ears into silk purses. They play in one of the most extreme offensive environments in baseball and are throwing out a grievously flawed-at-best bullpen to support a rotation primarily made up of rookie starting pitchers. In a division with a couple of the more fearsome lineups in the National League, especially that Cubs lineup (I look over the MLB scoreboard and see that the Cubs are doing what they do against the Reds this very day). This was known to be a rebuilding year for the Reds. Of course Riggins was hired as pitching coach only last fall so it seems like the Reds were setting him up to be a sacrificial lamb. Just shoddy behavior, though, unless the Reds front office/ownership sincerely believe they have a better-qualified individual for the job right away.


*I'm pretty sure the Harlan County Black Bears had a better pitching staff than the Reds this year. I may go so far as to say the Harlan *city* Green Dragons had a better pitching staff. That might be a stretch though.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao @AryaDark

Every time I look in on a Cincinnati Reds game, including those three they played against the Giants earlier this season, of course, you can immediately tell if the LOS ROJOS bullpen is in the game. Just about every last Reds relief pitcher is palpably terrified of throwing the next pitch. :lol 


@CAMVP I hope so, too. MVSPAN is missed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> I just looked at Josh Bell's AAA numbers. He's ready. He'll get the call up soon.
> 
> What is really impressive with him is his K rate to go with those numbers. He should be a pretty good hitter.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's got everything. The power, the average, the K/BB, NH is just afraid of him because he doesn't buy his D. But it can't be any worse than what they've had. Regardless of anything, he's been a GREAT hitter at every level of minor league ball, and should translate to MLB.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow 

Apologies if this was posted ITT already but just came across this. :lol

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/06/vin-scully-dodgers-socialism-rant-video

BASED Vin Scully. :mark: Too bad you commentate for the worst franchise in sports. :no: 


Meanwhile the GIANTS :mark: calmly disposed of the Colorado Rockies today through Jake MVPeavy, who continues to impress as of late, going 6.2 IP and allowing just one run. 

Posey hit a solo homer, and Angel MVPAGONE hit the decisive two-run blast. :mark: Sergio Romo also returned to the bullpen for the first time in years, and will hopefully provide some much needed relief. 

Unfortunately @IMPULSE's Orioles failed to hold onto their lead against Vin "BASED" Scully's evil Dodgers. Get your shit together, Baltimore! Hopefully IMPULSE's beloved Baltimore Ravens at least have a successful season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol @CamillePunk

A trenchant analysis as always. I should have guessed that you hadn't heard of the Vin Scully rant. :lol

But you still didn't recap SUNDAY's game. :done :lmao 

Uh... the GIANTS won! :mark: Late! Because in spite of the great work of the lineup, and Andrew MVSUAREZ, who has surpassed and subsequently repeatedly lapped all reasonable expectations like any Great Even Year Guest Star (he's trying to play the Yusmeiro MVPETIT role), the bullpen caved again... but at least they didn't allow the Diamondbacks to go ahead, allowing MVSTRICKLAND and MVOSICH to hold the fort so that Jarrett MVPARKER could get knocked in for the winning run by Ramiro MVPENA in the 11th inning, and MVCASILLA could get the save! 

And, yes, the festive Fourth of July GIANTS game saw the team play one of the cleanest defensive contests of the entire season, with MVTEJADA at third base, MVCRAWFORD at shortstop, MVBELT at first base (Crawford and Belt went Brandon-to-Brandon in one of the neatest putouts of this season by any infield, I'd say, as well as turned a fearsome double play!), but MVWILLIAMSON in right field stole the show, flying through the air like Super Man to make a diving catch on a line drive that would otherwise have been extra bases in the 7th inning as MVPEAVY was finally tiring (ah, who am I kidding? he bled flyouts and some line drives throughout the whole game, but, still, he was pretty terrific, truly!).

osey2 :mark: MVPAGONE :mark:

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Couldn't make a post last night due to holiday festivities, but I'd just like to say that....

*THE DETROIT TIGERS ARE OFFICIALLY THE PROPERTY, COPYRIGHT, AND TRADEMARK OF THE CLEVELAND WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Indians 10-0 vs Tigers this year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

WOW @ Brandon Crawford being snubbed for the All-Star game. What sport are people watching?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Why the Tigers continue to think Sanchez is some sort of answer for the rotation baffles me. Hit the fucking bricks. Hitting could help out too.

43-29 against everyone that isn't those assholes. Fuck Cleveland.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


















Josh Donaldson is right there with Trout as the best 2 players in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hello everyone. The Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royals again today. This means that they won the game. 

Donaldson getting those MVP numbers going again. 

Donaldson for MVP and Stroman for the Aaron Sanchez Award. Let's go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*11-0 AGAINST THE TIGERS!!!!!!!! 7.5 GAME LEAD IN THE CENTRAL!!!!!!!! LINDOR AND SALAZAR ARE ALL-STARSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!*

I love how they're just bouncing back after those two heart-breaking losses in Toronto. This is honestly one of the BEST seasons Cleveland has had in a long time. Better than 2007 and arguably better than the '95 and '97 seasons when we won the AL pennant!! Don't want to count our chickens before they hatch, but right now the Central is CLEARLY ours to lose!! The new winning streak has begun and the road to October continues!!

:mark: :mark: *WWINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*













Perfect Poster said:


> Why the Tigers continue to think Sanchez is some sort of answer for the rotation baffles me. Hit the fucking bricks. Hitting could help out too.
> 
> 43-29 against everyone that isn't those assholes. Fuck Cleveland.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Hello everyone. The Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royals again today. This means that they won the game.
> 
> Donaldson getting those MVP numbers going again.
> 
> Donaldson for MVP and Stroman for the Aaron Sanchez Award. Let's go.


Donaldson is actually pacing to have a better season this year than last :banderas!

He's pacing to get around 9.5 WAR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah seems JD's thumb issue is a thing of the past :lol

He's also scored a franchise record 77 runs before the All Star break and there's still a few games left.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Yeah seems JD's thumb issue is a thing of the past :lol
> 
> He's also scored a franchise record 77 runs before the All Star break and there's still a few games left.


Yeah, I guess so lol. It's absolutely ridiculous how good he is. He could have more fWAR than Trout after tonight's games compile.

The guy's OPS is 1.017 now :lol, 2nd only to Big Papi in the majors.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

You know what they say, you may beat the Detroit Tigers 11 times in a row, but you'll never get to 12.

About time the offense showed up against them, though. And Fulmer pitched Fulmer like. Thankfully we don't get to see them again till September, so hopefully they're able to close the gap in that time. 6.5 is a bit of distance, but they've been playing well against non Cleveland teams for a bit and will have 11 more home games than road games in the second half.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I knew we would lose to the Tigers eventually, but a 12-2 blowout? When it rains, it fucking pours.

Windians :mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> You know what they say, you may beat the Detroit Tigers 11 times in a row, but you'll never get to 12.
> 
> About time the offense showed up against them, though. And Fulmer pitched Fulmer like. Thankfully we don't get to see them again till September, so hopefully they're able to close the gap in that time. 6.5 is a bit of distance, but they've been playing well against non Cleveland teams for a bit and will have 11 more home games than road games in the second half.


I'm still very shaky on their rotation overall. Pelfrey hasn't gotten much support but he sucks. Sanchez is a ghost of the former steady #3 guy that he was behind JV and Max a couple years ago. Thank goodness for Fulmer's emergence this year, but even I'm a bit worried about him regressing in the second half as 1) the innings mount, 2) more guys see him a second time around, and 3) his strand rate is high while is BABIP is low. They really need another quality starter to stabilize the rotation, as well as continued health for their big bats (aside from JD, rip JD).

Would love to see them make a nice run through the summer though so that September series means something! 

:miggy2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Please ban Cubs fans from All-Star voting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs fans aren't even the KC fans who should really be the ones banned. Frankly, fans shouldn't even have a say in ASG voting.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Kung Fury said:


> I'm still very shaky on their rotation overall. Pelfrey hasn't gotten much support but he sucks. Sanchez is a ghost of the former steady #3 guy that he was behind JV and Max a couple years ago. Thank goodness for Fulmer's emergence this year, but even I'm a bit worried about him regressing in the second half as 1) the innings mount, 2) more guys see him a second time around, and 3) his strand rate is high while is BABIP is low. They really need another quality starter to stabilize the rotation, as well as continued health for their big bats (aside from JD, rip JD).
> 
> Would love to see them make a nice run through the summer though so that September series means something!
> 
> :miggy2


Fulmer is probably a true talent 3.40-3.50 ERA at this point, so yeah som regression is coming but he'll still be solid enough and I expect the Tigers will protect him some to try to save him enough bullets for September. JV and Zim are fine, and Norris I'm intrigued on what he can do with a sustained time but he seems to never stay healthy. Pelf sucks but for a 5 I can live with it. 

I do think they'll go for a cheap SP add to cover themselves for Fulmer/Norris inning limits. Someone like Rich Hill, Jeremy Hellickson, or someone of that ilk - not exciting, but someone that can slide into that 3 or 4 spot on the cheap - is my hope.

This team will be carried by its offense, so just need enough pitching where they only have to win 6-4 instead of 8-6.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Folks it's no secret that lately the bullpen for the San Francisco GIANTS has been complete garbage, with no other baseball club's bullpen having blown more saves in THE CURRENT YEAR*!~ 

Tonight this reality was acknowledged by head skipper Bruce Bochy and the challenge was met stoically by none other than ACE PITCHER Johnny Cueto, who went into the 9th inning having thrown 109 pitches already on the day. Nine pitches later the game was over, and Johnny Cueto had his fourth CG of the season, his lucky 13th win (most in the NL), and the hearts of San Francisco more irretrievably ensnared than they already were.

Of all the ballparks in all the world, you had to walk into ours you magnificent bastard. :jose I love you to death and I'm damn sorry about your horse. RIP

Cueto's line: 9 IP, 5 H, 1 ER, 1 BB, 8 K

Also in this showcase of San Franciscan legends we saw BRANDON BELT with an RBI triple, two more RBIs for the SHOULD-BE ALL-STAR Brandon "Prince of the Universe" CRAWFORD, and a lovely home run from the man with the best swing and the best pitch-framing in baseball, Buster MVPOSEY, who also stole a base, making him 5 for 5 on stolen bases on the season. :mark: :lol You forget about this speed demon on the bags at your own peril. 8*D 

GIANTS :mark:

Also a shout-out to the BALTIMORE ORIOLES, who I used to play for back in my glorious t-ball years where I hit the ball more often than not, as they've taken 2 in a row from the despicable Dodgers. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rangers smoke and mirrors starting pitching is starting to be seen for what it is...kinda garbage, average at best. Of course it's Fenway but still. We need help.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



CamillePunk said:


> Folks it's no secret that lately the bullpen for the San Francisco GIANTS has been complete garbage, with no other baseball club's bullpen having blown more saves in THE CURRENT YEAR*!~
> 
> Tonight this reality was acknowledged by head skipper Bruce Bochy and the challenge was met stoically by none other than ACE PITCHER Johnny Cueto, who went into the 9th inning having thrown 109 pitches already on the day. Nine pitches later the game was over, and Johnny Cueto had his fourth CG of the season, his lucky 13th win (most in the NL), and the hearts of San Francisco more irretrievably ensnared than they already were.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

@Arya Goddamn Stark @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @Pratchett @scrilla @EL SHIV

I had one steadfast hope for tonight's game... Please, please, _please_, Baseball Gods, allow the singular sensation of the 2016 Even Year Campaign of the San Francisco GIANTS--thus preordained to be a Glorious Yearlong Event of Sports--Johnny "B. Goode" CUETO pitch a Complete Game... And so the Baseball Gods answered, through their vessel Bruce Bochy, and so, with 118 pitches, 84 for strikes, 8 dazzling strikeouts, gave up 1 run, 5 hits and 1 walk. 

MVCUETO even got a hit! :mark: :mark: :mark:

His prancing, his dancing, his moonwalking, his sweet-talking... There is nothing this man cannot do. :faint: :lmao :mark:

MVPOSEY with the spectacular home run halfway up the left field bleachers. :banderas

MVBELT robbed of two home runs in the cavernous AT&T Park, but he got an RBI triple in the 1st inning (it was ever-so-nearly an inside-the-park-home-run! :mark and a double in the 8th! :mark: 

MVCRAWFORD! :mark: Knocked in his "Brandon Brother," MVBELT, twice over, once via hit in the 1st and once via sac fly following the MVBELT triple and the Rockies' asinine IBB to MVPOSEY osey2 :woo :woo

MGREEN! :mark: A key walk in the 1st inning leading to the first run for the GIANTS! :mark: Got a hit, too! :mark: Playing a solid second base! :mark:

MVWILLIAMSON! :mark: A double down the left field line! :mark: More wonderful right field defense! :mark:

MVPARKER! :mark:

MVGERMEN, the Rockies' relief pitcher, who promptly allowed the GIANTS to extend the lead to a towering height in the 8th, culminating in a wild pitch to score Grantmoneyyy GREEN! :mark: :lol

Just a wonderful, wonderful game. 2 hours, 30 minutes, expertly paced, fantastically pitched, NO bullpen, and the Chicago Cubs have now lost 12 of their last 18, I believe, and 2 in a row to the very same Cincinnati Reds of @AryaDark, @Honchkrow and @Pratchett, whose memories of Mr. Cueto in Cincinnati must always live on, even as he creates new memories in San Francisco. 

MVGIANTS! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Da Big Fuck showing off for dem damn Yankees in New York


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hello everyone. The Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royal again last night which means the Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royals in each game of the series. That is what colloquially gets referred to as "winning each game of a series of games between two teams". The Blue Jays have now scored more runs than their opponent five (5) games in a row and are sitting in a nice spot heading into the final series before the all-star break. 

Speaking of all-star break. You know who shouldn't be getting an all-star break? Aaron Sanchez. If he's not Marco Estrada's replacement then I am claiming conspiracy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Hello everyone. The Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royal again last night which means the Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royals in each game of the series. That is what colloquially gets referred to as "winning each game of a series of games between two teams". The Blue Jays have now scored more runs than their opponent five (5) games in a row and are sitting in a nice spot heading into the final series before the all-star break.
> 
> Speaking of all-star break. You know who shouldn't be getting an all-star break? Aaron Sanchez. If he's not Marco Estrada's replacement then I am claiming conspiracy.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751070872127967232


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751070872127967232


CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*This just in.... that Cueto feller is pretty good.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Hello everyone. The Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royal again last night which means the Blue Jays scored more runs than the Royals in each game of the series. That is what colloquially gets referred to as "winning each game of a series of games between two teams". The Blue Jays have now scored more runs than their opponent five (5) games in a row and are sitting in a *nice* spot heading into the final series before the all-star break.
> 
> Speaking of all-star break. You know who shouldn't be getting an all-star break? Aaron Sanchez. If he's not Marco Estrada's replacement then I am claiming conspiracy.


Hello JM.

Can you be a bit more colloquial with the bolded word in the quote above this sentence? I'm not 100% sure what you mean here is all.

Thank you.

ps agreed about the conspiracy btw


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751070872127967232


Another all-star from our GOAT starting rotation. :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Hello JM.
> 
> Can you be a bit more colloquial with the bolded word in the quote above this sentence? I'm not 100% sure what you mean here is all.
> 
> ...


Hello MrMister. The bolded word "nice" is often colloquially referred to as "a small closable distance back from the first place team in the American League East Division while at the same time holding the first American League wild card position".



The Absolute said:


> Another all-star from our GOAT starting rotation. :banderas


Completely undeserved. Homer going to homer.

Yes I'm gotten to/10.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indians rotation not even the best in the past five years but that's none of my business :kermit


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

5 straight series wins for DA WHITE SOX. WE'RE COMING FOR THE AL CENTRAL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AryaDark said:


> *This just in.... that Cueto feller is pretty good.*


Quite so, quite so. osey2

With a lousy bullpen and literally half of the lineup on the DL or shelf, it truly is astounding to recognize that the GIANTS have the best winning percentage in baseball! :mark: :sodone

The Even Better Even Year! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Indians rotation not even the best in the past five years but that's none of my business :kermit


Easy chief. We're only in the first half of the season.

Another tough loss tonight. Hope the Jays do their fucking job and beat Detroit so we can keep our 6.5 lead in the Central.

LLIndians :mj2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


















6 straight!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Move back all you young Short Stops of the World. TULO is still here.



The Absolute said:


> Easy chief. We're only in the first half of the season.
> 
> Another tough loss tonight. Hope the Jays do their fucking job and beat Detroit so we can keep our 6.5 lead in the Central.
> 
> LLIndians :mj2


Take care of your own. We ain't playing for you son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Matt Harvey done for the year with a very serious shoulder condition. Apparently this kind of thing greatly diminishes a pitcher's stuff.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Wow at the Mets fortune. They are truly cursed. A team built around 6 young, stud pitchers now has to question what they'll do moving forward. Harvey with TJ and now this, Wheeler with TJ, Matz had a lat problem and now bone chips, Syndergaard with bone chips, and DeGrom losing serious velocity with some minor ailments this spring training. Something in the water?

I guess this is way Boras and Harvey didn't want Matt to exceed that innings limit last year, his first year back from TJ. I'd say it's almost a certainty they won't re-sign Harvey.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Got the W tonight. Nap channeled Thome with that 460 ft. bomb. Jays currently spanking Detroit again. Lead in the Central will be extended. Not sure if I should post my "good luck charm" Colbert gif because I don't want to jinx anything tomorrow....












































*FUCK IT!!!*










*WINDIANS!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Wow at the Mets fortune. They are truly cursed. A team built around 6 young, stud pitchers now has to question what they'll do moving forward. Harvey with TJ and now this, Wheeler with TJ, Matz had a lat problem and now bone chips, Syndergaard with bone chips, and DeGrom losing serious velocity with some minor ailments this spring training. Something in the water?
> 
> I guess this is way Boras and Harvey didn't want Matt to exceed that innings limit last year, his first year back from TJ. I'd say it's almost a certainty they won't re-sign Harvey.


That's the issue with building around hard throwing pitchers with poor mechanics. Every single one of them drag the pitching arm to generate velocity and all have the dreaded inverted W.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

7 straight monkeys!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The outlook for the Fish just keeps getting better and better, down go Cespedes and Thor. See ya never Mets


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Napoli aimed for heaven with this GOAT shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751603133147541504
:homer


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> Easy chief. We're only in the first half of the season.
> 
> LLIndians :mj2


Doubt they over perform enough to get close to the 2011 Phillies or 2012/13 Tigers. 



El Conquistador said:


> Wow at the Mets fortune. They are truly cursed. A team built around 6 young, stud pitchers now has to question what they'll do moving forward. Harvey with TJ and now this, Wheeler with TJ, Matz had a lat problem and now bone chips, Syndergaard with bone chips, and DeGrom losing serious velocity with some minor ailments this spring training. Something in the water?
> 
> I guess this is way Boras and Harvey didn't want Matt to exceed that innings limit last year, his first year back from TJ. I'd say it's almost a certainty they won't re-sign Harvey.


That's why I'd never put the cart in front of the horse on teams built with pitching. Guys break down way too much then they're all in the shitter. Teams built on position players are much more sustainable imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I honestly thought Napoli retired long ago :draper2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> 5 straight series wins for DA WHITE SOX. WE'RE COMING FOR THE AL CENTRAL.












You talking about next year?



Stax Classic said:


> I honestly thought Napoli retired long ago :draper2


You should really watch an Indians game. You missed an all star pitch tonight, but you can watch another all star pitch if you watch the game at 4:10 EST tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I don't even get to watch my own teams games. There's no watching east coast games on the west coast :kobe5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

FINALLY beat Arrieta's ass. Cubs are starting to slide. Josh Bell called up and rips a pinch hit gap shot in his first MLB at bat. Just looking at his body type...this dude is gonna be a beast. Could be the next big MLB hitter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Agreed with others that teams built on high-velocity pitching are scary because their window could be frighteningly small with all of the attendant injury risks. 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 
@CamillePunk and I will provide this thread with our visitor message exchange throughout the game tonight to suffice for the GIANTS recap! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

*CP*:


> GIANTS fixing to play. :mark: Please be good, Samardzija.


*CP*:


> So much for that pipe dream. :side:


*CP*:


> CRAWFORD! :mark:
> 
> That's my shortstop. :mj2


*DR*:


> :mark: CRAWFORD :mark: SAMARDZIJA :mark: osey2 :mark: LAW :mark: GIANTS :mark:
> 
> Still 2+ innings to go... :side:


*DR*:


> ROMO got a LEFTY out... :sodone :woo :woo :woo
> 
> Not just ANY lefty but Jake Lamb... :sodone


*DR*:


> :sodone ROMO strikes out the side, including not one but TWO lefties...


*DR*:


> :mark: BLANCO :mark:


*CP*:


> :mark: What a win. Samardzija redeems his poor first inning by rebounding in a big way. CRAWFORD continues to be our game-changing RBI guy. LAW and ROMO providing some relatively stress-free relief which we so desperately needed, and MVSPAN coming up big in the 9th to keep that inning from getting potentially crazy.
> 
> Beating the Diamondbacks at AT&T Park in convincing fashion. What CAN'T be accomplished this season? :mark:


*DR*:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Got nothing to add to that, Camille! :woo
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

LOL at getting rocked for 11 runs by the worst offensive team in baseball. Only the ChiSox can pull something like that off. Was that actually Sale on the mound tonight or John Danks disguised in a Chris Sale costume?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Braves may have found a gem in Lucas Harrell. I still can't believe we won tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Stax Classic

Jose Fernandez has now posted the most impressive record at home to start a career with, now at 25-1 at the Marlins' home ballpark with a 1.41 ERA in 36 career outings in that venue. He also boasts a franchise record for most strikeouts--154--at the All-Star Break.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I know who the one is in Fernandez's 25-1 record... :troll

Wasn't able to catch today's game, but seeing Boyd pitch good enough against a good offense is good to see. Hope they keep him up when either Norris or Zimmermann comes back. Less Sanchez starts, the better.

Oh look, he's the probable for tomorrow... yay


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> I know who the one is in Fernandez's 25-1 record... :troll


The one Marlins game I watched all year :deandre


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

In a game where Jake Peavy would only go 4.1 innings, the extremely shaky GIANTS bullpen would be put to the test, and I'm happy to say they passed with flying colors! :mark: LOPEZ, KONTOS, SUAREZ, THE RECENTLY RETURNING ROMO, AND MVCASILLA put on 4.2 innings of shutout relief. :mark: 

NL All-Star BRANDON BELT led off the scoring in the first with a RBI triple, GRANT MVGREEN would hit the decisive 2-run bomb in the 4th, and RUBEN MVTEJADA would tack on another run with his double in the 6th.

Perhaps the most essential performance came from should've-been All-Star shortstop BRANDON CRAWFORD, who on multiple occasions provided stellar defensive plays, keeping the bullpen's shutout intact. 

GIANTS :mark: BEST TEAM IN BASEBALL (with half their starting lineup currently RIP).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Arya Goddamn Stark @scrilla @EL SHIV @MillionDollarProns



CamillePunk said:


> In a game where Jake Peavy would only go 4.1 innings, the extremely shaky GIANTS bullpen would be put to the test, and I'm happy to say they passed with flying colors! :mark: LOPEZ, KONTOS, SUAREZ, THE RECENTLY RETURNING ROMO, AND MVCASILLA put on 4.2 innings of shutout relief. :mark:
> 
> NL All-Star BRANDON BELT led off the scoring in the first with a RBI triple, GRANT MVGREEN would hit the decisive 2-run bomb in the 4th, and RUBEN MVTEJADA would tack on another run with his double in the 6th.
> 
> ...


WHAT THIS MAN SAID! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: MVPEAVY :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/75190715729812275
The Giants' bullpen is such a hilariously pitch-to-contact group of relievers, and the whole enterprise would fall flat on its collective face without some major defensive wizardry, and no one exemplifies this like #35, Brandon Crawford! Such a miserable snub this year for the All-Star Game imo. :side:

So grand having ROMO back! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751912327230922752
GRANTMONEYYYYY GREEEEEN with the home run! :mark:

:mark: MVBELT! One day after walking four times in a single game to set his own personal career record, he was hitting balls hard and securing a triple and a single! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751520935891525632
This was a glorious, effervescent three-hour game of controlled madness... And, also, just sheer zaniness and wackiness. 

For proof, I submit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751875512579096576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872017805111296
http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/w...he-perfect-throw-to-his-unsuspecting-pitcher/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751892782847975424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751922326120198144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751927952858722304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751893261300609024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751899669782036481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751904678082818049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751924136197255168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751907157298122752
Ragtime player piano music was playing in the background of today's game and it was phenomenal! :mark: :lol

BEST RECORD IN BASEBALL! :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> Got the W tonight. Nap channeled Thome with that 460 ft. bomb. Jays currently spanking Detroit again. Lead in the Central will be extended. Not sure if I should post my "good luck charm" Colbert gif because I don't want to jinx anything tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me. :no:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The White Sox beat the Braves ace today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Texas Rangers are not going to make the playoffs. I'm ok with this since even year. Starting pitching is just really bad. I wasn't really sure how it was good at any time this season, but I enjoyed the crest of the wave. 

So yeah Houston gonna take the AL West. They're not that many games back and they haven't started playing up to their potential consistently. They will though.

Also Max Kepler is the new god tier Ranger killer. He's got about a million RBI and at least a hundred HR vs Texas.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Josh Bell so far - Pinch hit single. Pinch hit Grand Slam that he CRUSHED. Pinch hit works an 0-2 count into a 9 pitch walk. 

It's looking good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Just go ahead and give the Giants the trophy. The Rangers need to give us Profar for Teheran.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

Madison BUMGAWDNER penned a dazzling starting pitching performance, the likes of which few starting pitchers ever author, at any level of baseball. Here he was, however, dealing as though it were the 2014 World Series, as though it were his no-hit bid against the Padres in 2015, as though it were the final game of the regular season's first half before the All-Star Break.

Madison. BUMGAWDNER!

:bum

14 strikeouts. No walks. An error by Gregor Blanco in the 5th destroyed the potential perfect game; Jake Lamb, off whose bat the error occurred, would ruin the no-hit bid with a perfectly platonic line drive base hit in the 8th inning, left-on-left against Bumgarner. 

Curse you, Jake Lamb. Curse you forever. :side:

The Giants offense did things, too. They were, generally, good. Brandon Crawford remains a wizard--both defensively, with impeccable range and a cannon for an arm, as well as offensively, where he happens to be about as "clutch" as any batter in baseball this year. 

Crawford with the bases empty: .225/.292/.357 in 1417 plate appearances; Crawford with men on base: .277/.345/.428 in 1295 plate appearances.

Granted, all batters, traditionally and generally, hit better with men on base. For a variety of reasons, but part of it is merely confirmation that the more men allowed to reach base, the less efficacious the pitcher, which means more hits off of pitcher, plus of stretch vs. windup concerns.

Speaking of stretch vs. windup concerns, Bumgarner had to go into the stretch twice last night on national television, on ESPN. Both instances were because of Jake Lamb being a jerk.

14 strikeouts. All but one, I believe, were swinging. 

I was at Matt Cain's 2012 perfecto. He had 14 strikeouts. 

Bumgarner's performance was honestly just as great--maybe greater. The 2012 Astros were a horrendously awful team, but that doesn't diminish Cain's performance. The 2016 Diamondbacks are definitely substantially better than that Astros team was, but they are not exactly the cream of the crop. No matter. Bumgarner was in such a dizzying groove, it is difficult to imagine even the most potent of offenses doing very much against him. He almost always had a complete stranglehold on the opposing lineup, getting to 0-1 and 0-2 with stunning frequency and alacrity. 

The win made the GIANTS 57-33. A joke between Diamondbacks fans and GIANTS fans is that each team dominates the other in the other team's ballpark; that is how it's been for a few years now. Perhaps the page has been turned, at least momentarily, as the GIANTS finished off a heated, dramatic, bizarre, remarkable three-game weekend sweep of the Diamondbacks. This was as fine a three-game saga as any in the history of AT&T Park, beginning in earnest with the Diamondbacks strangely taking exception to Jeff Samardzija throwing inside and just happening to accidentally hitting Jean Segura in the elbow, going after Buster Posey immediately, and Crawford making them pay for their sin. Saturday was a circus with enough bloopers for a month's worth of baseball.

Sunday evening, though. Sunday evening. Sunday evening belonged to one man. Madison. Fucking. Bumgarner.

BUMGAWDNER!

(Buster Posey also caught a phenomenally great game and had three hits, I believe, so, yeah. He's pretty good, too.)

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :bum osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @Pratchett @Honchkrow @scrilla @EL SHIV @MillionDollarProns @Arya Goddamn Stark

:woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: CUETO NAMED THE ALL-STAR GAME STARTER FOR THE NATIONAL LEAGUE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo

WELL DESERVED! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

osey2 shall be catching him! The battery remains intact! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

These shit stain jerseys :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Big Fuck shooting laser beams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Trumbo first ever to land on the top of the warehouse in left field, Stanton put a half dozen balls in the row under the scoreboard that's never been hit

Who says Petco suppresses homers? :sodone:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It helps just a little bit that today a major new heat wave struck almost the entire California coast. Right on time.

Though neither Trumbo nor Stanton require any assistance. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rumor is Stanton is using a Barry Bonds bat for this

61 HR's from the big Fuck, he matched Maris :sodone:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Mighty Giancarlo Stanton just put on a hell of a show. THIS performance is why I've rostered him on my Dynasty bench for most of the year :woo :mark: :woo

I hope he wins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stanton was 4 HR's shy of having the distance to climb mt Everest :|


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

20 of the 21 longest HR were hit by Giancarlo Stanton tonight. He's gotta be off the 80 scale right? 

The scale tops at 80 and anything beyond that is GIANCARLO/80.

Also anything that is overpowered in any game, I'm going to now called Giancarlo. Fuck that thing it's Giancarlo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Stanton is for sure a generational talent, even if that talent is only the power rating


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

...Down goes Frazier...? No? :side:

61 Home Runs... That Roger Maris tribute...

It's the BONDS BAT that made this all possible! :drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What a Derby. Stanton is a inhuman BEAST.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752692331904573441:sodone


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Agreed with the Stanton conversation. Definitely a generational talent power wise. There are holes in his swing and that is not debatable. However, Giancarlo has the ability to shatter any HR/power record that exists. He might never be the all around player that is great in every facet, but the one facet he is great in adds so much to a ball club.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

No DROW post so I guess this means the AL won the All Star Game.:side:

HOSMER

DH4LYFE


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/darryl...-sex-in-clubhouse-during-games-180409554.html

My man Darryl Strawberry, getting his bat wet between innings. :banderas2



> If you’re one of those finger-wagging eye-rollers who believe the athletes of today get away with way too much, we’ve got two words for you: Darryl Strawberry.
> 
> What Strawberry, Doc Gooden and other players were able to do back in the ’80s isn’t even in the same stratosphere as the silly things that raise controversy flags nowadays.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Everyone was on cocaine in the 80s so I easily believe this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ah, back when men were men.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Red Sox just acquired Pomeranz. DD probably sold the farm for him to :lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

He surely didn't give up Moncada or Benintendi.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Good for the Rockies selling high, I assume they got something decent. 

Pirates should be moving Niese/Locke before the deadline to create space for Glasnow. Will most likely accept the best available bag of balls in return.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Pomeranz was a San Diego Padre. 

SD acquired Anderson Espinoza in the deal. Espinoza is a pretty good pitching prospect. Not a bad trade for SD.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Pomeranz was a Saint David Father.
> 
> SD acquired Anderson Espinoza in the deal. Espinoza is a pretty good pitching prospect. Not a bad trade for SD.


They called him the next PEDRO at one point. I think he fell from that a bit but still a nice piece for Saint David. Saint David is doing good things this year after trying to buy a good team a couple years ago.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Pomeranz was a San Diego Padre.
> 
> SD acquired Anderson Espinoza in the deal. Espinoza is a pretty good pitching prospect. Not a bad trade for SD.


Shows how much I pay attention to the West. I knew he was having a good year but could have sworn he was still a Rockie despite being traded three times :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Can we leave Ventura on the west coast please? Time to sell and clean house.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm so Prado you Martin


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Dub

Was at last night's A's game. Fun time was had. 

I called that Josh Reddick walk-off hit in the "5.5 hole" between 3B and SS in the bottom of the 10th. :banderas

Yay A's! :side:

Not sure what else has been happening in Bay Area baseball these past few days. Nope, no idea whatsoever. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ventura fired yet?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sources: Cubs close to acquiring Mike Montgomery from Mariners




Also, another terrible bullpen day for the White Sox. Fuck this bullpen.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> They called him *the next PEDRO* at one point. I think he fell from that a bit but still a nice piece for Saint David. Saint David is doing good things this year after trying to buy a good team a couple years ago.


*Do you mean lord and savior Pedro Strop?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Do you mean lord and savior Pedro Strop?*


Naturally I meant Pedro Florimón.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I've heard some rumors that the Sox were offered a package of Schwarber and Baez (plus two minor prospects) for Sale. Hahn has insisted that Sale will not be traded. As much as it pains me to say it, I would strongly consider that deal if I'm the White Sox. They don't have much to build the team around right now. I'd take that and then sell Quintana + anyone else they could get a good return for.

There was also a rumor that the Yankees are in love with Schwarber. Brian Cashman is astonished by him and has said that Schwarber would hit 50+ HRs at Yankee Stadium. They apparently offered Chapman and Miller for Schwarber. Theo said no, but that had to be an enticing offer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ah Schwarber, the next fatass DH. He will only play for AL teams the rest of his career. No one is going to trust his completely messed up knee to play defense.



Chapman and Miller is an automatic accept...if both of them wouldn't be half a year rentals.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Uhh, pretty sure Miller has like two more years on his contract after this one.

As for the Tigers, they're not in the most enviable position. If they buy it's not going to be anyone sexy (not that there is any big name around the market anyways) and they don't have any obvious pieces to sell like last year with Cespedes and Price. Any guy that has some value (Kinsler, JD, Maybin, KRod) has more than one year left so you'd be making big holes for 2017.

My prediction: they are buyers, but they don't give any of their higher prospects up. Moya is their big trade chip. I'll say a starter, I'll gues Hellickson, and one reliever. JD comes back by the end of the month so that becomes their "big bat". Unfortunately either Cleveland has to start hitting the shitter or they have to get hot so they are at least in wild card contention.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rick Hahn saying the ChiSox are mediocre and that they're considering rebuilding. Bout time somebody from there started talking some sense.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I think the Indians are here to stay for this year, PP. Their pitching is unbelievable and rivals the Mets of last year, to a lesser extent.

I'm glad Hahn is taking that approach. It's about time. It seems like since Kenny has taken over, there has never been a rebuild. I don't know if Reinsdorf is dictating that by saying he will not let them be sellers, or if that is simply Kenny's philosophy alone. It is hard to say. 

Either way, the White Sox have some good trade chips. Sale is super desirable for any team, let alone contender. Not only is Sale a stud and a top 5 pitcher in the bigs, but he's also underpaid and cost controlled until 2019. I imagine the Cubs have to be interested. If they can acquire Sale and not have to re-sign Arrieta to a $200 million deal, they'd be making out big. I'd trade anyone but Tim Anderson at his point.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kenny probably should've been shown the door a few years ago. Feels like he's done nothing but live off that '05 team since they won it. That was cute for a few years, but at some point, you need to move on and start trying to build another contender. Don't get me wrong, I'll always be grateful for that '05 team, but we've made the playoffs 1 time over the past decade. We've been way past due for some change.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Astros about to catch and pass Rangers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Agreed, Chrome. I'm pretty sure there was something 2 years ago where Kenny accepted the Toronto Blue Jays position as President of Baseball Operations. Kenny was giddy and it seemed like Toronto was ready to hand over the keys to the kingdom. Something happened between then and now. I forgot what the situation was. I think it had something to do with Reinsdorf not letting Kenny out of his contract.

Ah, that would have been nice. I'm with you on the 2005 team. I think he was extremely lucky that the 2005 team succeeded in the way they did. They were true under dogs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

hi mister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Dub said:


> hi mister


hello dub

your angels murdered my rangers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I had no idea bobby wilson was with the rangers :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Dub said:


> I had no idea bobby wilson was with the rangers :lol


lol yeah our announcers were acting like he was good earlier in the season when he was on a hot streak. 

propaganda was real.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Agreed, Chrome. I'm pretty sure there was something 2 years ago where Kenny accepted the Toronto Blue Jays position as President of Baseball Operations. Kenny was giddy and it seemed like Toronto was ready to hand over the keys to the kingdom. Something happened between then and now. I forgot what the situation was. I think it had something to do with Reinsdorf not letting Kenny out of his contract.
> 
> Ah, that would have been nice. I'm with you on the 2005 team. I think he was extremely lucky that the 2005 team succeeded in the way they did. They were true under dogs.


Fuckin' Reinsdorf. fpalm

He'll never be Bill Wirtz bad, but man he's trying real hard to get close.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rumors of the Rangers making a run at Sale. Sox wanting Profar and Gallo as a starting point.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:fuckthis giants getting screwed on a replay. incconclusive my ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Rumors of the Rangers making a run at Sale. Sox wanting Profar and Gallo as a starting point.


I said I didn't want the Rangers to go after pitching but I take it all back.

I'd give anyone for Sale SERIOUS.

Profar? ok Gallo? ok

who else ya want?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Is Profar still a prospect at this point?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

No, but he can hit and play solid middle infield.

also, if they want Odor more than Profar...sure. if they want both...ok.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> I said I didn't want the Rangers to go after pitching but I take it all back.
> 
> I'd give anyone for Sale SERIOUS.
> 
> ...


Sale, Hamels, Yu? nottbadobama.gif


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Uh oh. Sale has been scratched from his start. This has to mean he's been dealt...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sale sent home because of a "clubhouse incident."









Also, fun ChiSox fact, but 7 years ago today was the Buehrle perfect game. Didn't see the whole game, but did watch that 9th inning live. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

My Kershaw and Sale duo in the keeper league :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rangers reporter TR Sullivan is saying Texas won't do Profar, Gallo, and Mazara. Ok yeah that's a bit much. I'd consider it though:side:

Now for Jose Fernandez...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sale has been traded to the GIANTS.

Source: My break from reality caused by the GIANTS losing 60 games in a row since the ASB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Rangers reporter TR Sullivan is saying Texas won't do Profar, Gallo, and Mazara. Ok yeah that's a bit much. I'd consider it though:side:
> 
> Now for Jose Fernandez...


ut

Not unless you're sending Yu and prospects


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

GIANTS :mark: THE LOSING STREAK IS OVER. And it only took 12 innings to do it. :mark: 

Cueto had a great if uneconomical start, allowing 1 run in 6 innings and recording 9 strikeouts on a bloated 117 pitches. 

The bullpen was spectacular pitching 6 shutout innings with a jam or two along the way which they managed to pitch out of. Shoutout to MVCASILLA who got us out of a major jam and threw two shutout innings in picking up the win, as well as MVSTRICKLAND who got the save. 

The hero of the game was also the Giants' only source of runs, MAC MVWILLIAMSON, who hit a solo homer in the 5th and drove in the winning run in the 12th. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: What @CamillePunk said! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: On @EL SHIV's birthday, the GIANTS snapped their losing streak! GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Arya Goddamn Stark asked me last night in the chatbox if the GIANTS would ever win a game again! And of course, as the chatbox record shall show... I said, "Yes, of course! It may take a dozen innings and almost five hours, but, yes, of course they'll win tomorrow!" :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: MVCUETO MVWILLIAMSON MVBULLPEN :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757000213731037184


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I've never heard of a more peculiar story line. SRS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Either the Bavarian Illuminati or a van full of ninjas kidnapped Chris Sale.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

THE BIG FUCK :hb

JOSE DAY :woo

Dontrelle catching the first pitch from his daughter on D-Train bobblehead night :banderas

Yelich 


/end Deso clone post attempt


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cardinals are finally playing consistent baseball, they might still have a shot at the postseason if they can shore up their pitching. We need some bullpen help most importantly, another starting arm wouldn't hurt either but starting pitching doesn't mean much if your bullpen can't hold a lead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Might be time to think of trying someone else at closer. 2nd time this week Robertson has blown a 3-run save. While I admire his attempts to lose us ballgames to convince the front office to rebuild quicker, it's hurting his trade value too. Knock it off plz. Sale got a 5-game suspension for his jersey fuckery yesterday. Trade imminent?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Glasnow/Meadows are apparently the asking price for Chris Archer. That's a tough call.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Maybe not the right place to post this but I needed a place to send all these feels. :mj2 Son thinks his dad forgot his birthday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756894856945872896


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

those onions are strong


It's looking like the Cubs are going to acquire Chapman. New York got such a better haul (assuming this deal is done). Kinda sad for Cinci.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yeah, wow, NY gets a top IF prospect AND three more players/prospects is the rumor right now. For a possible relief rental (though it's not like they can't afford to pay him) that's incredible. Cubs are trying really hard to buy a title. It ain't like Rodon sucks, he's actually been very good this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Rodon has been great, he'll HOLD the 8th now though. I bet Chicago goes and gets one more less expensive reliever to work the 7th.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

inb4 Cubs trade for Sale. Also...the White Sox haven't done their yearly "trade for an old washed fuck." Getting Morneau doesn't count cause they signed him, didn't trade for him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What was James Shields then?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> What was James Shields then?




Holy shit, completely forgot about him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ABAS blocked that from his memory :lol

I would've too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Reds deserve every bad thing that happens for hiring a St Louis Cardinal GM a few years ago and he ruined the team. Sleeping with the fucking enemy*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Rodon has been great, he'll HOLD the 8th now though. I bet Chicago goes and gets one more less expensive reliever to work the 7th.


Grimm isn't having near the year he had last year, but is improving very recently and I don't like Cahil but Joe does, so you can expect a committee in that slot (probably also throwing up Stropp who scares me but Joe plays him ample time) speared by Grimm if he keeps up his recent improvement. What I like about this is that in the short run it can shave pitch count so Joe can better employ his philosophy for the Cubbies of "the important games are played in September and October" and Cubbie can go into the playoffs (barring a collapse) slightly less gassed and there is stability in the eight now instead of playing roulette with the committee I mentioned which barring Grimm I dont like.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

melvin upton jr and kevin pillar in the same outfield :mark:

jm, thanos and fellow jays fans, if ever there was a season to capture the world series, this would be it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: *LINNDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* :mark: :mark:










:mark: :mark: *WINDIANS!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BLUE JAYS!!!

What an f'n game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Crosstown Cup staying on the Southside.









Only thing the ChiSox winning this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Blue Jays and Mariners swap Storen and Benoit. Both have been trash this year. Hopefully Benoit turns things around.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Blue Jays and Mariners swap Storen and Benoit. Both have been trash this year. Hopefully Benoit turns things around.


Benoit has a better chance to pull a Grilli. He still strikes out a ton and averages 95 mph. Storen lost 3 mph on his FB this season and showed clear signs of decline, Benoit has yet to show that at 39 years old even lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

MVCRAWFORD goes 3-5 with a triple, knocking in two runs and scoring twice, all with that spellbinding shortstop defense, certainly tonight's player of the game! :mark:

MVCAIN chipped in with 5.1 innings of decent pitching, but his greatest impact was with the bat! A three-run DINGER in the bottom of the 2nd inning! :mark: 

MVPOSEY! :mark: MVBELT! :mark: MVWILLIAMSON! :mark: MVGREEN! :mark: MVPENA! :mark: 

GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns
> 
> MVCRAWFORD goes 3-5 with a triple, knocking in two runs and scoring twice, all with that spellbinding shortstop defense, certainly tonight's player of the game! :mark:
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AryaDark said:


>


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cain gave up 4 ER on 6 hits and a BB in 5.1.

this isn't decent pitching. 


As for Benoit he does have a very good 10+ K/9 but he also has a 5+ BB/9. All those walks are what's doing him in.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm going to Wrigley tonight, boyos. This should be a wonderful experience. Can't wait.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cincy baseballs better than we do. :mj2



MrMister said:


> Cain gave up 4 ER on 6 hits and a BB in 5.1.
> 
> this isn't decent pitching.


Those numbers are inflated due to the home runs he gave up.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Official MLB video from 1996: Super Sluggers


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I had some good seats. Wrigley, as a ball park, is really growing on me. The romantic thing about the ball park is how old, rustic and historic it is. However, it lags behind the modern ball parks, despite the money that the Ricketts' family has poured into renovations. Are you still living in Wrigleyville, Mikey? I'm thinking about looking into some real estate up there. 

Oh yeah, I can't see anybody hitting the Cubs bullpen in the playoffs. Chapman/Rondon are lights out. Montgomery/Wood gives Maddon the ability to dictate match ups.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

MLBPipeline has the Pirates as the best farm system in baseball. It's so good that we have Niese, Liriano, and Locke in our rotation, with a black hole of no power at first base, but keep Kuhl/Breult/Bell down during a playoff race.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> MLBPipeline has the Pirates as the best farm system in baseball. It's so good that we have Niese, Liriano, and Locke in our rotation, with a black hole of no power at first base, but keep Kuhl/Breult/Bell down during a playoff race.


Didn't know you were a Pirates fan. Had a nice 4 day visit to your city last week. Beautiful Ball Park (Y)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> Didn't know you were a Pirates fan. Had a nice 4 day visit to your city last week. Beautiful Ball Park (Y)


Yep, I've only been to a couple games this year too. I was trying to wait until the call ups before attending, but they keep sending everybody back down so I kind of hate this team right now :lol It's a very nice ballpark though, truth.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Imagine if the Astros took Kris Bryant instead of Mark Appel in 2013... :sodone


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If the Giants could stop losing, that would be great.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ichiro getting the start 2 hits shy of 3000, tonight could be the night to passes Clemente (my favorite player of all-time btw)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Marlins are testing my loyalty with this fucking trade :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Blue Jays!!!

Needless to say, this is an important series this weekend.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I hope the Braves get something good for Jim Johnson.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

first place in the American League East.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What a fucking horrendous haul for Melancon. Pirates came across looking totally desperate in that deal. I can't believe this shit. After Chapman goes for a small fortune, a guy who's been consistently better than Chapman numbers-wise the last 3 years is essentially dumped for a couple of roleplayers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

BLUE JAYS!!!!!!!

This is a great day for THE WORLD.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indisputably the highlight of the GIANTS' second half thus far: http://deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws.english/News/1.2726087?devicetype=mobile

:mark: Welcome to the San Francisco GIANTS, MVNUNEZ from the Twins! :mark: 

NUNEZ with a HUGE double yesterday! :mark:

ence returned and started contributing right away! :mark:

osey2 threw out all of the baserunners and did his usual thing with the bat! :mark:

:mark: Dodgers lost! :mark:

:mark: GIANTS! :mark:
@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @scrilla @EL SHIV @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759839477833535488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759840401922531328
​


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Cain gave up 4 ER on 6 hits and a BB in 5.1.
> 
> this isn't decent pitching.


I actually meant to type, "decent pitching by the standards of his own terribleness" but for some reason left that out, then opted to never go back and fix it. 

Today he didn't give up a single hit! :side:



El Conquistador said:


> I had some good seats. Wrigley, as a ball park, is really growing on me. The romantic thing about the ball park is how old, rustic and historic it is. However, it lags behind the modern ball parks, despite the money that the Ricketts' family has poured into renovations. Are you still living in Wrigleyville, Mikey? I'm thinking about looking into some real estate up there.
> 
> Oh yeah, I can't see anybody hitting the Cubs bullpen in the playoffs. Chapman/Rondon are lights out. Montgomery/Wood gives Maddon the ability to dictate match ups.


That's fantastic, *FLEX*! :cheer :cheer :cheer Happy that you had fun at Wrigley! :mark:


Right now I'm so envious of the Cleveland Indians, getting Andrew Miller. He was the coveted bullpen arm I wanted the GIANTS to somehow, someway, completely inexplicably, nab at this deadline.  Naturally the Giants don't have the prospects to land Miller. We have Eduardo NUNEZ, though! :mark: @theabsolute @Randumo24

Bye, Adalberto Mejia.  I will forever miss the promise of your sweet, sweet strikeouts.


We have also learned that the New York Yankees almost never sell, but when they _do_ sell, they sell _all the way_. Clint Frazier, Justus Sheffield, Gleyber Torres, Billy McKinney, Rashad Crawford and relief pitcher Adam Warren are precisely the kind of high-end prospects--especially Frazier, Sheffield, Torres and Crawford--who should help make the Yankees a serious threat in the AL East in the very near future. 

Now that these moves have been made, the floodgates should open for the Yankees. Several pieces should be dealt for the full rebuild.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

MATT CAIN WITH HIS 100TH CAREER WIN! :woo :woo

He truly did not surrender a hit today. :side:

:mark: :mark: :mark:

As *Camille* noted to me moments ago, MVGILLASPIE may be our hottest hitter right now! :mark: And we have ence and MVPANIK back, along with the recent acquisition EDUARDO NUNEZ! :mark: MVPAGAN, MVSPAN with that triple, MVPENCE, MVPANIK, MVWILLIAMSON, MVBLANCO, MVPOSEY osey2... MVBROWN as a pinch-hitter with a hit! :mark: The lineup was hitting today and it was glorious! :mark: Nationals were a bit lucky that the GIANTS only scored 3 runs! :mark: :cheer

And the true unsung heroes of the game were found in the GIANTS BULLPEN! :mark: MVKONTOS (who was merely serviceable, but at least he gave the team an inning of work), MVSTRICKLAND, MVLOPEZ with the one-batter appearance, striking out Bryce Harper, MVLAW with an excellent 2/3rds of an inning and MVCASILLA, who had a strong 9th inning closing out the Nats! 

There was some marvelous PITCHERCEPTION as :bum appeared in the role of pinch-hitter, hitting for MVCAIN, and he hit a double... :banderas MVSAMARDZIJA pinch-ran for :bum and scored! :mark: 

:mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That was a memorable game. Madden is so quirky. 5 different LF's today. Zobrist played LF-2B-RF, Contreras played C-LF. In the 12th inning with Heyward on 3B as the winning run, Maddon pinch hits Jon Lester, who proceeds to hit a walk off bunt. :lmao

:madden

(We need a Maddon smiley)

CUBS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> That was a memorable game. Madden is so quirky. 5 different LF's today. Zobrist played LF-2B-RF, Contreras played C-LF. In the 12th inning with Heyward on 3B as the winning run, Maddon pinch hits Jon Lester, who proceeds to hit a walk off bunt. :lmao
> 
> :madden
> 
> ...


Find a pic and I can cut 1 out for ya.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Find a pic and I can cut 1 out for ya.


http://cdnph.upi.com/sv/b/upi/UPI-5...celebration-if-Chicago-Cubs-make-playoffs.jpg

:Maddon

?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Although this means nothing, I love Gerald Posey's career stats as a 1B. It looks like a regular season statline for a starting first baseman and it's just perfect.










Also, who is buying into the Indians hype train? I personally feel like the Lucroy deal would have been astronomical, especially since the Indians catchers have a combined OPS of .500 something. I'll put his stats from the last three years below. I'd say he's fairly solid defensively as well, and as far as I know calls a good game.








*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not getting Lucroy was a tough break for the Indians. I feel like this is a major issue with baseball in general, there's a guy who could from a nowhere team to a contender right now but he won't do it because he'd lose a precious year or free agency. The game is about winning free agency contracts, not winning titles.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> Not getting Lucroy was a tough break for the Indians. I feel like this is a major issue with baseball in general, there's a guy who could from a nowhere team to a contender right now but he won't do it because he'd lose a precious year or free agency. The game is about winning free agency contracts, not winning titles.


Lucroy turned down the trade b/c the Indians would not guarentee him the starting C spot when Gomes came back off the DL and was going to make him a 1B/DH and a 2nd Catcher. Not being a starting C would REALLY hurt Lucroy's value when he would hit the market after the 2017 season.

A good defensive Catcher (which Lucroy is) that can hit like he can makes WAY more money as a FA than an ok defensive 1B, DH, and part-time Catcher that puts up the offensive stats Lucroy does. Long-term turning down the deal makes the most sense for Lucroy from a money standpoint for him, personally. I don't blame Lucroy for turning down the trade to Cleveland. and I say this as a Brewers fans that would have been happy with the package they were getting back for him from Cleveland.

Also, sorry the Brewers decided not to suck this weekend and sweep the Pirates :mj2



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Although this means nothing, I love Gerald Posey's career stats as a 1B. It looks like a regular season statline for a starting first baseman and it's just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucroy is a very solid defensive catcher, calls a good game, and is maybe the best "pitch framer" in the game right now. He is even throwing out runners at the highest rate he ever has this season.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> Not getting Lucroy was a tough break for the Indians. I feel like this is a major issue with baseball in general, there's a guy who could from a nowhere team to a contender right now but he won't do it because he'd lose a precious year or free agency. The game is about winning free agency contracts, not winning titles.


*I think that's every sport to be fair, and it's been that way for a lot of guys for a long time. I can't blame a guy who is a 30 year old catcher for feeling insecure about his future and I can't blame a front office for not buying in on him. It's a shame it didn't go through because I believe it would have made them by far the favorites in the AL.*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> Lucroy turned down the trade b/c the Indians would not guarentee him the starting C spot when Gomes came back off the DL and was going to make him a 1B/DH and a 2nd Catcher. Not being a starting C would REALLY hurt Lucroy's value when he would hit the market after the 2017 season.
> 
> *A good defensive Catcher *(which Lucroy is) that can hit like he can makes WAY more money as a FA than an ok defensive 1B, DH, and part-time Catcher that puts up the offensive stats Lucroy does. Long-term turning down the deal makes the most sense for Lucroy from a money standpoint for him, personally. I don't blame Lucroy for turning down the trade to Cleveland. and I say this as a Brewers fans that would have been happy with the package they were getting back for him from Cleveland.
> 
> Also, sorry the Brewers decided not to suck this weekend and sweep the Pirates :mj2


*Hell, for a catcher, he's a great hitter. For a first baseman, he's a dime a dozen hitting .290 with 10-15 homers.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Let's be real, the REAL reason Lucroy vetoed is because he hits in Miller Park aka amazing hitter's park.

I would've too. Go to Cleveland and have your numbers plummet, or stay in Milwaukee and reap the benefits of Miller. Pretty easy choice.

EDIT: plummet is an overstatement, but Miller has historically been a much better hitter's park than Progressive.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Let's be real, the REAL reason Lucroy vetoed is because he hits in Miller Park aka amazing hitter's park.
> 
> I would've too. Go to Cleveland and have your numbers plummet, or stay in Milwaukee and reap the benefits of Miller. Pretty easy choice.


Texas now seems to be the fav to get Lucroy if he's traded (Y)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I think that's every sport to be fair, and it's been that way for a lot of guys for a long time. I can't blame a guy who is a 30 year old catcher for feeling insecure about his future and I can't blame a front office for not buying in on him. It's a shame it didn't go through because I believe it would have made them by far the favorites in the AL.*


It is, but slightly different in baseball because guys sign with teams that they're well aware have NO SHOT but they do it anyways because guaranteed $$$$. Robbie Cano should have retired a Yankee, instead he's wasting the rest of his career in Seattle, for example. 



A-C-P said:


> Lucroy turned down the trade b/c the Indians would not guarentee him the starting C spot when Gomes came back off the DL and was going to make him a 1B/DH and a 2nd Catcher. Not being a starting C would REALLY hurt Lucroy's value when he would hit the market after the 2017 season.
> 
> A good defensive Catcher (which Lucroy is) that can hit like he can makes WAY more money as a FA than an ok defensive 1B, DH, and part-time Catcher that puts up the offensive stats Lucroy does. Long-term turning down the deal makes the most sense for Lucroy from a money standpoint for him, personally. I don't blame Lucroy for turning down the trade to Cleveland. and I say this as a Brewers fans that would have been happy with the package they were getting back for him from Cleveland.
> 
> Also, sorry the Brewers decided not to suck this weekend and sweep the Pirates


That's a good point. The way I read it when it happened was they informed him they planned on exercising their club option for 2017, and he wanted to be a FA to get paid. 

Hey that's exactly why the Pirates are where they are right now. They lose games to the Milwaukees and Phillys of the world and by now it has almost buried them beyond recovery. They're still trying to squeeze into a WC spot though. Probably going to make a trade for a starter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> Texas now seems to be the fav to get Lucroy if he's traded (Y)


I'd like to have him for the right price. 



Looks like the Mets have traded for Jay Bruce. Mets send Brandon Nimmo and stuff.

I know nothing about Nimmo, but I kinda like what I see from his minors numbers. He's a got a good BB% to with a not horrifying K%. He doesn't have amazing power, but any bit of pop plays well in Cinci.

Josh Reddick and Rich Hill to the Dodgers.


TRADES


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> *I'd like to have him for the right price.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*A couple things:

1. Growing up with a heavy Braves-Rangers influence, Lucroy going to the Rangers does play to my heart. He's a .770 hitter on the road for his career and Globe Life Park still plays well for hitters, better than Miller if park factor is to be believed.










2. I feel the Nimmo deal was okay for both sides, but the Mets really need to get their OF in order. Cespedes is not a CF in my eyes.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> *I'd like to have him for the right price.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price is JOEY GALLO :vince$

JOEY GALLO hitting in Miller Park :homer


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Bruce deal might not go through due to injury. Also, the Marlins look like they're sending back broken goods.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760167399597436928*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Will Smith to the Giants :woo

Brewers get Phil Bickford and Andrew Susac (pitching prospect and catcher that will remain on the ML roster with Maldonado when Lucroy is traded)


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760183050470916097
Rangers and Indians have seemed to cross paths a lot in these trade talks.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



A-C-P said:


> Will Smith to the Giants :woo
> 
> Brewers get Phil Bickford and Andrew Susac (pitching prospect and catcher that will remain on the ML roster with Maldonado when Lucroy is traded)


:dancingpenguin 



 :dancingpenguin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Lucroy to Rangers :woo (according to Ken Rosenthal)

@MrMister


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Cubs have like 6 closers in their bullpen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Giants have traded Matt Duffy :mj2, Lucius Fox, and another prospect that I'm hearing is NOT Chris Shaw, for Rays starting pitcher Matt Moore. 

Probably a good deal but it sure does hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Figured the White Sox would sit and do nothing at the trade deadline. :francis

Can't wait until we clean house.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Oh so Lucroy is pumped about hitting in Arlington:lol

Disappointing to see Lewis Brinson go though. This could mean that the Rangers will be willing to pay Ian Desmond a ridiculous contract in the off season.

Brinson hasn't hit well this season but he's also been hurt. Power, speed, fielding he's got the ability to be a great CF. Only 22. The hit tool needs some work though.

Great catcher and a good reliever for Brinson and a pitcher. Pretty good deal for both sides. MIL could end up the winner here if Brinson develops into an All Star.


Not so crazy about the Beltran trade. Would've rather gotten CarGo, but I'm sure Gonzalez would've cost the Rangers Gallo, Profar, or Mazara. At the same time Beltran can still hit if he's healthy. So there's that. Rangers needed another competent bat for sure.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The White Sox still think they can build around Sale, Quintana, and Abreu....not going to happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Oh so Lucroy is pumped about hitting in Arlington:lol
> 
> Disappointing to see Lewis Brinson go though. This could mean that the Rangers will be willing to pay Ian Desmond a ridiculous contract in the off season.
> 
> ...


Plus Beltran usually performs GREAT in October (Y)

Love both guys the Brewers got back for Lucroy, not thrilled they had to include Jeffress though. (Plus now Thornburg is now the closer and he was my source of HOLDS in the Dynasty League )


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not so filthy Franky Liriano was traded to the Jays as a last minute deal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

They gave up Harold Ramirez for the Jays to take him. I read that the Pirates get Hutchinson and a Toronto pitching prospect but I don't know what's what, there's different shit being reported. 

Oh well. Pirates basically shed two useless and expensive arms in Niese/Liriano, that needed to happen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nolasco will shut down the rangers easily.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not surprised Loria is an Indian Giver


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> They gave up Harold Ramirez for the Jays to take him. I read that the Pirates get Hutchinson and a Toronto pitching prospect but I don't know what's what, there's different shit being reported.
> 
> Oh well. Pirates basically shed two useless and expensive arms in Niese/Liriano, that needed to happen.


Also gave up Reese McGuire :lmao

What a steal for the Jays.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

What a weird ass trade the Pirates made for Hutchinson. Ramirez I understood giving up, since OF is loaded, plus Meadows is the next true prospect there. But Reese McGuire, too? He's their top catching prospect. Hasn't hit at any level and probably never will, but supposedly a defensive stud.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stad said:


> Also gave up Reese McGuire :lmao
> 
> What a steal for the Jays.


I'm guessing they'll take on all of Liriano's money. Taking two middling prospects and a salary dump isn't really a steal. Especially if they do to Hutchinson what they did to JA Happ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Godway said:


> I'm guessing they'll take on all of Liriano's money. Taking two middling prospects and a salary dump isn't really a steal. Especially if they do to Hutchinson what they did to JA Happ.


The trade makes sense for both clubs when you look at. Toronto wanted a starter that they control next year with Dickey being a free agent (possibly retired) after this year. Hutchinson needs a change in scenery and is relatively low risk since if he doesn't work out then at worst they still shed Liriano's contract and made way for Glasnow/Taillon. The two prospects are a nice throw in for Toronto though. I know nothing about this Ramirez guy though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> The trade makes sense for both clubs when you look at. Toronto wanted a starter that they control next year with Dickey being a free agent (possibly retired) after this year. Hutchinson needs a change in scenery and is relatively low risk since if he doesn't work out then at worst they still shed Liriano's contract and made way for Glasnow/Taillon. The two prospects are a nice throw in for Toronto though. I know nothing about this Ramirez guy though.


Ramirez is the best player in the deal, probably not an All-Star but he's a potential MLB starter quality player. I know McGuire is a highly rated prospect, but he projects to be a backup catcher, if his bat can translate to the majors at all, which it doesn't seem likely. Basically good defensive catcher, no bat, which aren't exactly rare players for the catcher position, always found him to be a very overrated prospect given his numbers. I'm guessing Huntington figures Elias Diaz is already better than McGuire ever will be, so that's the reasoning. Hutchinson has stuff, could be salvaged by this staff and end up more valuable than anyone the Pirates got rid of in this deal. 

Pirates fans are losing their minds over this deadline, I've no idea why. They shedded over 20 million dollars of salary and got rid of two useless pitchers that were getting bombed every other start, freeing up spots for Glasnow/Taillon/Kuhl/Breult and depth with Nova/Hutchinson. And got rid of high priced Melancon for two guys with high upside, that are controllable for the next 5 or so years. 

I feel like the Yankees fucked up expectations for every fanbase, thinking you should get top prospects for relievers or whatever trade.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*https://fat.gfycat.com/FluffyCloudyAfricanfisheagle.webm​*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

Good to see Matt Kemp get traded out of the division, just on aesthetic grounds. It's annoying how he seems to hit Giants pitching so well as a Padre. Not even sure if that is truly the case but the confirmation bias is strong with this one.



A-C-P said:


> Will Smith to the Giants :woo
> 
> Brewers get Phil Bickford and Andrew Susac (pitching prospect and catcher that will remain on the ML roster with Maldonado when Lucroy is traded)





AryaDark said:


> :dancingpenguin
> 
> 
> 
> :dancingpenguin


:dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin



CamillePunk said:


> Giants have traded Matt Duffy :mj2, Lucius Fox, and another prospect that I'm hearing is NOT Chris Shaw, for Rays starting pitcher Matt Moore.
> 
> Probably a good deal but it sure does hit me right in the feels.


To answer your points raised on my wall, *Camille*, and to air them out here, since I was gone for most of the day as these trades were transpiring...

While the Will Smith trade is a bit steep in its prospect price, this seems merely like the cost of doing business. Smith, who is struggling a bit this year compared to his previous three, is not Aroldis Chapman or Andrew Miller but he is one of the best lefty relief pitchers in the game not named Aroldis Chapman or Andrew Miller, with the third-best K/9 ratio among lefty relievers in MLB over the previous three seasons, and he's still missing many bats while throwing in the mid-90s. 

It's a shame that Josh Osich couldn't nail this role down but the truth is that, for the foreseeable future, anyway, Osich is probably only a high-powered LOOGY. Every time he gets a right-handed batter out feels like a near-miracle. (Again, perhaps confirmation bias.) Osich isn't the left-handed reliever you want going into the seventh inning of a tie Game 5 in a 2-2 NLCS against the Cubs with Ben Zobrist and Anthony Rizzo due up with two on and one out. No pitcher's effort is ever a certainty to succeed but Smith joining the Giants big league club addresses a clear, indisputable need. 

The trade sending Matt Duffy, Lucius Fox and Michael Santos to Tampa Bay for Matt Moore is a bit tougher to accept. Mainly because Duffy became a fan favorite in about ten minutes as a rookie, and everybody liked him. This one hurts. Perhaps the Giants front office is genuinely and legitimately concerned about Duffy's Achilles tendon situation. Perhaps they are breathlessly high on Christian Arroyo, in spite of posting a mere 95 wRC+ at AA right now, since Arroyo just turned 21 years old and he can slot into third base in time for the next even-year odyssey. 

And, perhaps, the Giants like Matt Moore, and they like that Moore represents a significant upgrade over Matt Cain (I'm presuming?) in the rotation. Moore's last two months of pitching have been exquisite for the most part, and his stuff remains nasty. He's lost multiple seasons to the Tommy John monster but he seems to finally be rebounding, and trending upward. Moore is also signed on through 2019 at $12 million a year, and each year is an option year. One of MLB's most team-friendly deals for the Rays hasn't turned out that way thus far with all of the lost time due to injury and lackluster performance, but perhaps the Giants will be the beneficiaries of the contract? 

There is a wild rumor going around that the Giants may be looking to convert Jeff Samardzija into the team's closer. I... I do not even know what to make of this. In which case Samardzija would be bumped from the rotation. Yet I find this profoundly unlikely. Paying Samardzija $18 million a year to close? 

This is all too much. Too much. 

:faint:

:hb to :bum yesterday, too! :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A bit late but after his start Monday, the Stro-show is back!!

http://m.bluejays.mlb.com/tor/video...stros-in-13-seconds/?affiliateId=clubMEGAMENU


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuce is gone. Still can't believe someone actually bited with an overpay; albeit he's having a great year. Gonna come back down to earth anytime now. Lol sweet. Good job Reds. For once.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Cashmere said:


> Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuce is gone. Still can't believe someone actually bited with an overpay; albeit he's having a great year. Gonna come back down to earth anytime now. Lol sweet. Good job Reds. For once.


Well Mean Gene, let me tell you, when you have the chance to trade for a 5th corner outfielder, when you don't even have centerfielder, you have to take it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Look who's slowly inching their way towards Cleveland. Nice to be the chasers instead of the chasee for once. 8 in a row, with JD Martinez coming up huge in his return game. Hopefully Zim follows suit tomorrow in his return, and then hopefully Norris is able to come back soon to get Anibal out of the pen.

We coming for you Cleveland. Watch yourselves.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not Lucroy PP :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Attention, sports world: today marks the 20th anniversary of the greatest catch in Windians history. Let's all take a moment out of our day to remember just how much of a boss Kenny Lofton was:






That is all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @EL SHIV @scrilla

MATT MOORE made his debut for the GIANTS and he was... all right. Too many walks. His control issues are real, of course. Nevertheless, he could conceivably slot in decently in that #3 spot in the rotation. Generally nasty stuff. 

Denard MVSPAN was the hero as he hit a 10th inning go-ahead, game-winning solo home run, golfing it from down and in (no way was it a strike), launching it down the right field line and into the stands in Philadelphia! :woo :woo 

:mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Was at Saturday's Cubs-A's game, @El Conquistador and other Cubs fans. It may as well have been Wrigley West. Seemed like a literal 3-to-1 Cubs fan advantage at the "O.co" Coliseum. 

That was emblematic of the day that the A's had, facing the usually unstoppable Jake Arrieta, who, again, was indeed unstoppable, while being led by this season's single greatest disappointment--which somehow seemed oddly predictable--in Sonny Gray. Gray wasn't awful but he wasn't even close to good, either, and the Cubs have too many outstanding hitters to escape if you are not "even close to good" and aren't blessed with absurdly good fortune on that particular day. Cubs won this one easily, 4-0. 
@Arya Goddamn Stark @scrilla @EL SHIV @MillionDollarProns

As for the GIANTS... I shall allow my friend @CamillePunk to issue the update, vis-à-vis my wall...



> GIANTS :mark: MVNUNEZ :mark: MVCAIN :mark: MVPENCE TAKING ONE FOR THE TEAM. :mark: MVBELT with the homer :mark: MVSTRICKLAND, MVROMO, MVSMITH, MVLAW, MVKONTOS in relief. :mark: MVPOSEY AND MVBELT WITH TWO RBIS A PIECE. :mark: MVPANIK, MVCRAWFORD, AND MVADRIANZA WITH RBIS AS WELL. :mark:
> 
> MVME FOR JINXING THE NATS BY NIMBLY FAKE-PREDICTING A NO-HITTER. :mark:


Seeing the game just now, EDUARDO MVNUNEZ was the true star of it all, a few inches away from hitting a cycle. Instead he had to settle for only two triples, a double, a single, scoring a bunch of runs and stunning Stephen Strasburg... And the world with his splendiferous speed! :mark: 

:mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Awesome, Deso. Glad you enjoyed the game. Not trying to sound like a homer, but if anyone has the chance to see the Cubs play in person this year, they should really take that chance. They are worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Press conference by the Yankees in about an hour. Could this be the end of the road for A-Rod?

Looks like it is. Final game on Friday, then will basically play out his contract as a special adviser to the team. Another guy who could have been great without steroids. It's a shame really but he made his bed.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A-Rod the legend. I will never not have respect for you my man :mj2 
@DesolationRow :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Very strong home stand for the Tigers. 7-2 is great all day erryday, even if they needed some heroics for a few of them. Weird things always happen when they go out west, though, so I'll be happy with a .500 or 4-2 road trip. 

As for A Rod, unfortunately I didn't begin watching baseball closely until he was a Yankee, so I caught the back half of his prime. Though he routinely came up small against the Tigers in the playoffs (2006 I especially remember this), I never hated him. Yeah getting busted for roids is unfortunate but if that's the worst thing about him he's fine. Hopefully he gets a bust in Cooperstown eventually, the second best player of his generation should be remembered, steroids or not.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fuck James Shields.
Fuck Manny Machado.
Fuck Robin Ventura.
Fuck The Chicago White Sox.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

There has never been a player as a great as Alex Rodriguez that so few people cared about him retiring.

We're talking about one of the best sluggers of all time that played infield lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao their time of going for it has led to two disappointing seasons. Send Sale and Quintana out for ransoms, trade Abreu (who srsly may be the worst 1B in the division), Frazier, Robertson and whoever else is 30 or older for whatever they can get.

Edit: Yeah I agree @MrMister fat fuck Ortiz is getting a year send off tour and he did roids as well. And he was half the player A Rod was. Buncha bs


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao their time of going for it has led to two disappointing seasons. Send Sale and Quintana out for ransoms, trade Abreu (who srsly may be the worst 1B in the division), Frazier, Robertson and whoever else is 30 or older for whatever they can get.




Keep Sale, Quintana, and Eaton...build around them. Trade everyone else.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A-Rod is a loathsome individual, roids or not. That's why no one gives a shit.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cardinals losing again. It's been one step forward, two steps back for this team all season. Might be time to start looking at selling off some of the older pieces and start from scratch again. They have a good core of young stars like Piscotty to work with, but maybe try to get something out of Holliday. And the bullpen keeps blowing games that should have been wins, you can't keep blowing leads and expect to be in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Keep Sale, Quintana, and Eaton...build around them. Trade everyone else.


No no, trade everyone away. No I'm not saying that as a rival teams fan, why do you ask? :side:

Srsly tho, I know that those two pitchers have had the amazing ability to stay healthy, but you could theoretically get two immediate starters and then some for sale. I know he hasn't yet, but his windup is begging for him to blow his arm out eventually. I trade him this offseason when there's a very very weak SP class.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sale is a basket case, that should be obvious after his little stunt with cutting up the retro unis like my daughter cuts up paper to make dolls. You have to decide though if he is worth keeping around with all his insanity. 

Meanwhile, congratulations to Ichiro...30th MLB player to reach the 3000 hit mark. The fact he didn't start until age 27 in MLB makes it that much more incredible.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Well, I'll always have this pic of A-Rod for the rest of my life.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

How the fuck is A-Rod younger than Ichiro


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Agreed, @El Conquistador. While it was a rather one-sided contest I was still impressed by the show the Cubs put on. 



The Son Shala said:


> A-Rod the legend. I will never not have respect for you my man :mj2
> @DesolationRow :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


:mj2

I remember Alex Rodriguez debuting with the Mariners when I was a wee lad. He is, as others have pointed out here, definitely an all-time Great player, capital-G Great. 

He never seemed to inspire the adulation that other superstars have. He and Barry Bonds, two personally unlikable fellows, ruled this sport with iron fists for a while in their respective leagues.

I saw A-Rod in person many times, including an interleague series at AT&T Park in June 2007 and I saw the "not on my mound" controversy between he and Dallas Braden across the bay in 2010, among other memorable games. He could hit a moonshot with the best of them as I saw him crank out a few. 

One must ponder how differently his legacy would be evaluated would he have remained at shortstop rather than moving to third base to accommodate Derek Jeter and the Yankees once going to NYY. At the shortstop position, Rodriguez was better than Jeter, and to have that nearly once-in-a-generation hitting talent at shortstop! 

A-Rod and Bonds both even had a similarly silly reputation for "choking" in the postseason, and each one had postseasons where they went a long way to dispelling that reputation (2002 for Bonds, 2009 for Rodriguez), and now they will both be kept out of baseball's Hall of Fame. 

Will be sad to see Rodriguez go... Well... bye... :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Ichiro still playing baseball? Damn :jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762438164006842368









Love all the infield singles. :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @The Son Shala

:sodone :sodone :sodone

BRANDON. CRAWFORD. SEVEN. HITS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

AN ALL-TIME GIANTS RECORD!!!!!!

SEVEN. HITS.

:sodone :sodone :sodone

CRAWFORD saved the day! :cheer Also the bullpen was miraculous, coming in after a weak Cueto start! :cheer 

MVPOSEY! :cheer He nearly killed himself sliding headfirst into first base! :cheer osey2 throwing baserunners out all night, including the speed demon Dee Gordon. :banderas MVPOSEY with that pitch-framing. MVPOSEY with those hits and those walks. :banderas

MVBELT! :mark:

MVPAGAN! :mark: MVSPAN! :mark: 

MVBULLPEN! :mark: MVROMO. MVSTRICKLAND. MVCASILLA. MVKONTOS. 

Still processing that game. :sodone :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Fuck off A-Rod :dino

I will say this though... He's not the dipshit that Braun is.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AryaDark said:


> *I will say this though... He's not the dipshit that Braun is.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Posey is a fucking idiot, at least he dove because he was scared of that cannon behind him in RF. Couldn't break that leg again :curry2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Prince Fielder's career is done


----------



## Bob Smith 2 (Aug 2, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Prince was always fun to watch. I will miss him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

It was always predicted Prince wouldn't age well and be a bad investment, so not really surprising.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Prince retires with the same number of HR as his dad, 319.

Pretty good career. Too bad Texas was on the rip end of that trade.

I still think trading Kinsler was a good move even if he remained great. It's just they got nothing for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Well... At least the Rangers do not have to carry him on their roster any longer, *MrMr*.

Too bad the Kinsler trade was awful in terms of its return, as you say, though. 

Goodnight, Sweet Prince.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Tom Kkkkkkoehler with 2 ER in his last 27 IP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@Arya Goddamn Stark @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

MVSAMARDZIJA throwing curveballs like a killer! :mark:

MVCRAWFORD with the solo home run, giving this game its one, lonely run! :mark:

MVBULLPEN! :mark: MVSMITH! :mark: MVSTRICKLAND! :mark: MVLAW! :mark: MVCASILLA! :mark:

osey2 with that pitch-framing, pitch-calling, base stealer-destroying, opposite field and up-the-middle hitting, wheelin' dealin', jet-flyin', limousine-ridin'! WOOOOOO! :mark:

Felt good to win a series again for the first time in what feels like an eternity! :mark:

MVGIANTS! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/17255032/tj-friedl-strange-journey-signing-undrafted-free-agent

:mark: UDFA's


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*THEM BOYS STOLE THOSE BASES TONIGHT LIKE SWIPER STEALING FROM DORA THE BITCH ASS EXPLORER!!!!*










:mark: :mark: *WWINDIANS!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I wouldn't be surprised if A Rod played for another team. He probably won't, but it wouldn't surprise me if he tried to get those few more home runs.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*TYLER FUCKING AUSTIN AND AARON FUCKING JUDGE* :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo
@DesolationRow 

The FUTURE IS HERE.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

At long last the GIANTS lineup scrounged together some self-respect and actually SHOWED UP for a Bumgarner start for a change. :mark: 

:bum was glorious as usual, pitching seven shutout innings, allowing just 3 hits and recording 8 strikeouts. :mark:

DENARD MVSPAN was the man who made it happen today, driving in 4 rib-eyes on two singles. :mark: To add insult to injury, MVBELT delivered a 2-run homer to make it 6-0. :mark: MVLAW continues to be a dominant and much-needed savior out of the bullpen. :mark:

In their last 10 games the Giants have neither won or lost twice in a row. Quite the roller-coaster this even year, yet we all know how it has already been written in the stars to unfold. :side: 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Braves need to keep the #1 overall pick in mind and forget about winning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ras8620 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if A Rod played for another team. He probably won't, but it wouldn't surprise me if he tried to get those few more home runs.


Miami is considering him for the September roster expansions, especially if Bour is slow to return at 1B.

A-Rod, Bonds, and Ichiro like it's 2003 :banderas


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764917446583148546

Another injury for Stanton. Never seems to be 100 percent for a whole year.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Never his fault :side:

Caleb Adam Conley to the DL too

I think Deitrich gets some OF burn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Goddamn Stanton, you're supposed to be the new GOAT. He's still very young, and has plenty of great potential years left, but this contract has started out very badly for him and Miami (not that they matter, since he won't be there within 5 years either way).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I still believe in the Prince of Light that was Promised :kobe5

For guys his size :sodone


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cody Blackmon da gawd.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sweep.

5 game lead.

The division is still ours to lose.

:banderas

WWWWIndians


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Cody Blackmon da gawd.


lol do you mean Charlie?


----------



## Dirty Mack (Aug 15, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I hope A-Rod jumps ship to the Miami Marlins or the Toronto Blue Jays for one last shot at a World Series championship ring in 2016.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

If Stanton is having so many injuries now, that doesn't bode well as he ages. He'll be 27 next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thanks for blowing a 7-1 lead you good for nothing, piece of shit Giants. 

@DesolationRow what do you have to say for yourself team?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Thanks for blowing a 7-1 lead you good for nothing, piece of shit Giants.
> 
> @DesolationRow what do you have to say for yourself team?


Deso's radio silent :mj2.. That was upsetting. We need some breathing room JM!

On the flip side, Marcus Stroman has finally scrapped that horrible P2C philosophy, and is now pitching like the guy he was in the minors. He's been the best starter in the AL since July 1st. That xFIP is monstrous.










Actually, I lied, that honor goes to Mr Happ.










No need to even post Estrada and Sanchez. It really does feel good to be a Jays fan. :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> lol do you mean Charlie?




Oops.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Chase Utley return to Philly and killed them. Solo HR and grand slam. What a homecoming if I might add, and kudos to the fans for the love as well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

No lead is safe with the Giants pitching.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

ALex Gordon with the GRAAAANNND SLLLAAAAAMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Thanks for blowing a 7-1 lead you good for nothing, piece of shit Giants.
> 
> @DesolationRow what do you have to say for yourself team?





THANOS said:


> Deso's radio silent :mj2.. That was upsetting. We need some breathing room JM!


What I say is... If I had to miss a GIANTS game this year, I picked the right game to miss. :banderas 

:lol Seriously, I was playing baseball Sunday afternoon, and completely missed the whole game. When I heard what happened... :mj2 :done

Sorry, gentlemen. :side: 

@Teh Kok @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

:bum pitched... well... better than his line would suggest. He gave up some hard contact here and there and the 4th inning bit him hard (as well as an awful home plate umpire, to be perfectly fair). Giving up the Grand Slam hurt, obviously. :bum hit a 2-run home run, however! :mark:

This was :bum vs. Jacob deGrom but it was no pitching duel. :lol The GIANTS lit deGrom up! :mark: 

:mark: MVSPAN. MVPAGAN. MVBELT. MVPOSEY. osey2 MVCRAWFORD. MVPENCE. ence MVNUNEZ. MVPANIK. (His was my favorite hit of the entire game, a line drive that struck the left field foul line perfectly, hahaha! :mark MVBUMGARNER. MVLAW. MVLOPEZ. MVROMO. MVCASILLA.

It feels like the last win was an eternity ago, but, who cares?! Only 0.5 a game back behind those dirty, devilish Dodgers! :mark:

:mark: MVGIANTS! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*DAT WALKOFF THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TREVOR BAUER WITH A CAREER-HIGH 13 STRIKEOUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

7-GAME LEAD IN THE MOTHER-LOVING AL CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: _*GOD BLESS THOSE WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :mark: :mark:

*OBLIGATORY FUCKING EDIT: YOU MUST ALL BEAR WITNESS TO THE POWER OF BELIEVELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766815960917348352


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A special thank-you to the LOS ROJOS of @AryaDark and @Pratchett! :mark: :mark: :mark: Such a glorious 9-2 drubbing of the despicable Dodgers! :mark:
@Teh Kok @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

MVCUETO. MVPENCE. MVSPAN. MVPAGAN. MVPOSEY. MVNUNEZ. MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. MVNUNEZ. MVGILLASPIE. MVSTRICKLAND. MVLOPEZ. MVKONTOS. 

:mark: MVGIANTS :mark:

Not since June 30th-July 1st had the GIANTS won both games of the consecutive :bum-CUETO one-two punch. Mama said there'd be 50-day stretches like this. :sodone

GIANTS, though! :mark: What a brilliant catch by ence in deep right-center that prevented a triple! :mark: MVNUNEZ is flashing the leather at third base, too! :mark: Matt who?!? :side: Oh, and speaking of Matts, Matthew Thomas Cain is on the DL and thank heavens for that! :drose (Sorry, Matt. It's just, you know. You're terrible. :side 

:mark: Back in first place! :mark:

:mark: MVGIANTS :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

And the Windians take the series with another exciting rally.

@JM @THANOS










Pleasure doing bidness with ya'.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> And the Windians take the series with another exciting rally.
> 
> @JM @THANOS
> 
> ...


We will meet again my friend!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> We will meet again my friend!


:mark: *BLUE JAYS VS. WINDIANS FOR THE ALCS!!!!!!!!* :mark:

Imagine the drama, the late-inning heroics, the electric atmosphere from the crowds at Rogers Centre & Jacobs Field! It would be bigger than your infamous 7th inning against the Rangers.

:banderas


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> :mark: *BLUE JAYS VS. WINDIANS FOR THE ALCS!!!!!!!!* :mark:
> 
> Imagine the drama, the late-inning heroics, the electric atmosphere from the crowds at Rogers Centre & Jacobs Field! It would be bigger than your infamous 7th inning against the Rangers.
> 
> :banderas


The connections between the two teams are amazing as well. Shapiro/Atkins running the Jays only compounds it! :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

these last couple late inning losses have me very worried.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Man, the Red Sox are loaded for the future. How about Benintendi's catch last night? Best catch of the year..?

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/114932...-catch-benintendi-makes-an-unbelievable-catch


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> And the Windians take the series with another exciting rally.
> 
> @JM @THANOS
> 
> ...


I was at the games on Saturday and Sunday. Was intense.

Those USA chants are uber embarrassing though.



El Conquistador said:


> Man, the Red Sox are loaded for the future. How about Benintendi's catch last night? Best catch of the year..?
> 
> http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/114932...-catch-benintendi-makes-an-unbelievable-catch


They are loaded for the present too lulz. Why do you think I picked them and the Jays to finish 1 and 2 in the division? How about them Yankees .


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The Cubs bullpen really worries me.... It felt like a huge lead would be blown tonight by two of the relievers. Chapman has not impressed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Good, because everyone else wants the Cubs to lose.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://www.wkyc.com/news/local/game-1-of-world-series-cavs-opener-scheduled-for-same-night/305822968



WKYC.com said:


> We aren't trying to jump the gun, but we have to point it out.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers open the 2016-17 NBA season Oct. 25 at Quicken Loans Arena with the New York Knicks.
> 
> Game 1 of the World Series will also be Oct. 25.


http://www.cleveland.com/tribe/index.ssf/2016/08/cleveland_indians_cavaliers_wo.html



cleveland.com said:


> The Cavs will host the Knicks for their regular-season opener on Oct. 25. The encounter will kick off the NBA season and the Cavs will receive their championship rings at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> Next door, the Indians could host Game 1 of the World Series at Progressive Field on the same night.


Why the fuck is the local media here in Cleveland trying to jinx the Tribe?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Because they want them to move to Miami, duh.

We gave up international signing money for Jeff Feranceuor :hayden


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Not from the majors, but holy crap look at this:


https://giant.gfycat.com/GloomyFaroffGalapagosmockingbird.webm​*​


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

can always count on shitty Minnesota defense to bail the Jays out!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Andrew Miller out here breaking ankles like Kurt Angle.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770437675190890496


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

RIP Gerrit Cole


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

For those of you who are not familiar with Kyle Barraclough's (pronounced Bear Claw) work, he pitches to avoid balls in play



> However, Barraclough’s 2016 season approaches the upper limits of what we have recently seen among relievers. In the 3286 qualified relief seasons in the books since 1993, Barraclough’s current 38.5 percent strikeout rate is the _*30th*_ in that sample. That is the 99th-plus percentile in terms of strikeouts. At the same time, his 14.8 percent walk rate right now is tied for the *85th-highest*in the same sample, putting it in the 97th percentile. When Barraclough avoids bats, he does so at historic rates.


:sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao *WHO WANTS TO PLAY SOME FUCKING HACKY ZACH????!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770799660797747200
I love this team.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm pulling for the Mets to get that last wildcard spot. They have an easy schedule. Could get it done.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ras8620 said:


> I'm pulling for the Mets to get that last wildcard spot. They have an easy schedule. Could get it done.


Be funny if Tebow joins the main squad and becomes the savior.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cubs first team to clinch the division and with 16 games left :cheer


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ras8620 said:


> I'm pulling for the Mets to get that last wildcard spot. They have an easy schedule. Could get it done.


As a Cardinals fan...I'm amazed at how shitty this season has been this year and we are still a game out of the wildcard slot. I am holding out hope they get in, but if they couldn't put any distance between them and the other wildcard teams, it's not happening now as the Birds have a tougher schedule for the end then the Mets and Giants. 



Uptown King said:


> Be funny if Tebow joins the main squad and becomes the savior.


Tebow will find out what it's like when he sees pitching other than batting-practice fastballs. At least we'll see what he's made of in the Fall League and in Winter ball. The latter will be interesting...in the Dominican Republic League if he goes there they play for keeps.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Can Tebow grind in the minor leagues? It's not out of the realm of possibility that he could learn to hit Major League off speed stuff, but it's pretty doubtful.

Remember when Jordan tried to play baseball? Sport is fucking hard lol. Arguably the greatest basketball player of all time can't even make a Major League team.

That's one reason why baseball saw a decline. It's too fucking hard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow Make sure you catch Jonah Keri's podcast today with Jon Miller and Bobby Evans


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*GAME 1 OF OUR MOST IMPORTANT REGULAR SEASON SERIES IS IN THE BOOKS!!!!!!! 7 GAME LEAD IN THE CENTRAL!!!!! MAGIC NUMBER DOWN TO 9!!!!! IF WE WIN THIS SERIES, THEY MAY AS WELL HAND US THE AL CENTRAL CROWN!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: *THOSE FUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

damn it. Hopefully the Jays can take 3 of 4 out of this series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:abreu speaking out on his team's desire to win. Great timing breh, say the team lacks the will to win when they're out of the playoff picture. Where was this in May and June?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

good to see that the Jays have shown up for this series in Seattle. Finally getting their shit together (I hope)


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mets bouncing back from getting swept by the lowly Braves. They've been playing with my emotions for two months now. But I believe they can put it away.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> :abreu speaking out on his team's desire to win. Great timing breh, say the team lacks the will to win when they're out of the playoff picture. Where was this in May and June?




In May/June it wouldn't have gotten Ventura fired...hell it may have gotten him traded. He's just making sure Ventura doesn't get resigned. Good on Abreu, he knows Ventura sucks.

Eaton did die for us last night though. RIP EATON.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Yankees are done after today.

Always a good day on the MLB calendar.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ras8620 said:


> Mets bouncing back from getting swept by the lowly Braves. They've been playing with my emotions for two months now. But I believe they can put it away.


same with the Giants :tenay. I don't trust any lead.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/17632541/miami-marlins-ace-jose-fernandez-dies-boating-accident

*Jose Fernandez dies from boating accident *


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Fernandez was such an amazing antagonist for my Braves. Gonna miss the guy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Most Marlins thing ever, we didn't even get to trade the guy.

Thanks for the birthday present Marlins. Every year my birthday will just be a reminder...

http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/e...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thread title warrants a change. RIP Jose.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Boy Wonder said:


> http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/17632541/miami-marlins-ace-jose-fernandez-dies-boating-accident
> 
> *Jose Fernandez dies from boating accident *


This is such a tragedy. Dude had such a career ahead of him. Doesn't he have a baby on the way as well?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So sad. An incredible story just to get to the states to play ball and now this tragedy. And yes he had a baby on the way as well.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Thread title warrants a change. RIP Jose.


I agree, the Rangers won the AL West.


I can't even believe this happened. He was 24 years old and on his way to being the best pitcher in the game, and maybe one of the best ever. He had one of the nastiest breaking balls I've ever seen. Seemed like a good guy too. Fuck.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

This is just devastating 

I wish it wasn't real


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Absolutely tragic. From all accounts he was a great teammate, super charismatic, great for the game and Latin America, and fans loved him. He hated Jeffrey Loria like the rest of the sane population and could have been a top 10 pitcher of all time :mj2. RIP and thoughts go out to his family.

The fact that no alcohol/drugs were involved and that he was a passenger makes it even worse. His scheduled start was pushed back by 1 day as well, so if that didn't happen, he may not have even been on that boat :cmj2.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So terrible. So young...ugh.

RIP Jose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'm absolutely fucking stunned. He was one of the most exciting pitchers to watch in recent times and at 24 already one of the best in the game. This honestly hurts me. I just feel fucking stunned  I don't know what to feel. It's fucking surreal. 

Why did this have to happen?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

RIP Fernandez. Was a real stud.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*The last time I saw him pitch was on July 9th, 2015, the night I learned Ken Stabler had died. Jose was electric, words can't describe how it felt in the stadium when he was on the mound. I felt like I was in for a once in a lifetime experience. Sadly enough, it was for me. Now the league is without one its young stars and an unborn child is without a father. I just feel sick.*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

The ultimate gift will be the Marlins finishing strong and missing the playoffs by one game...

Fuck this god damn shit:fuckthis


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780089720244142080


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So shocking and sad. He was such a awesome pitcher and to think he is gone is numbing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Marlins are retiring the number 16

Dee Gordon with the lead off home run from the right side of the plate to honor Jose :mcgee1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










*AFTER A LONG AND EPIC REGULAR SEASON, THE AL CENTRAL PENNANT IS OURS AT LAST!!!!!!!! FIRST DIVISION TITLE IN 9 YEARS!!!!!!!! ALDS, HERE WE FUCKING COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS TEAM AND THEIR IMPENDING PLAYOFF RUN* (which I hope will be long & prosperous) *SHOULD PROVIDE A PLEASANT DISTRACTION FROM THAT SHITTY CLEVELAND TEAM AND ALSO BE AN AMAZING LEAD-IN FOR THAT NOT-SHITTY CLEVELAND TEAM!!!!!!!!! FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 3 YEARS, PLAYOFF BASEBALL IS COMING TO THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET'S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:

PS: That lead-off homer by the Marlins tonight...... :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Congrats on the division title @The Absolute . :salute 

Good luck in the postseason. The wildness if we get a Cubs/Indians WS.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Congrats on the division title @The Absolute . :salute
> 
> Good luck in the postseason. The wildness if we get a Cubs/Indians WS.


Thanks man! (Or woman? Idk.) And congrats on your Cubs reaching 100 wins tonight! I'm still thinking about what you said after the Cavs win:



Chrome said:


> The fuckery if the Indians go on to win the World Series this year too.


I'd still lose my mind and go batshit if this happens. But regardless, I'm expecting a wild postseason. With your Cubs, JM & THANOS' Blue Jays and Deso's Giants, this thread is gonna have a nuclear meltdown come October. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



The Absolute said:


> Thanks man! (Or woman? Idk.) And congrats on your Cubs reaching 100 wins tonight! I'm still thinking about what you said after the Cavs win:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still lose my mind and go batshit if this happens. But regardless, I'm expecting a wild postseason. With your Cubs, JM & THANOS' Blue Jays and Deso's Giants, this thread is gonna have a nuclear meltdown come October. Looking forward to it.


Err, I'm a guy and a White Sox fan lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Err, I'm a guy and a White Sox fan lol.


:lol Shit my bad. I just immediately assumed that since you're a Chicago guy, you backed the Cubbies. My condolences for the Sox and their bad season. On the bright side, at least you guys split the season series against us.

And if you were to jump on the Cubs bandwagon next month, I wouldn't judge.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> > Err, I'm a guy and a White Sox fan lol.
> ...


If he jumps on the Cubbie bandwagon I'll find him and beat him with a bat.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Sucks the Jays lost tonight, but before this series I would have for sure taken 3 of 4 from the Yankees.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> If he jumps on the Cubbie bandwagon I'll find him and beat him with a bat.


Not gonna happen lol, I roll with the ChiSox until death. Plus they'll probably just fuck up in the postseason anyway.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So i never saw Jose pitch 
But last year I was able to sit in the diamond club which is behind homeplate 
The seats I was hooked up with were in the second row right next to the dugout
I could have touched the players in the hole had I reached over and wanted to
Real close
Amazing experience
Got the chance to actually talk (well yell) at Jose amongst others (I yelled at Lenny Harris calling him pinch hit king and he smiled. Told Dietrich not to be mad he struck out he would turn in to a solid player. Told Dee how he was the pride of Florida. Etc)
Awesome seats
I told Jose how his story of him diving off the boat to save his mom touched me. He gave me sort of a nod and throughout the game he was t pitching in he was just fooling around in the dugout. Posed for me and my friend when we started taking pics. 
In about the 8th inning the security/producer guy who stands next to the dugout handed me (and my friend with me but I was on the aisle seat right near the dugout...so me!) a ball but never said who it was from
Me and my buddy both figured it was Jose
But it could have been Lenny Harris because he seemed to appreciate my knowing his accomplishments
Who knows maybe it was Diet!?
Mystery
But I think it was Jose
After that game Dee Gordon was signing autos but it was on the far side towards 3rd base
A kid and his dad were with me on the homeplate side of dugout where Dee clearly wasn't because the fans were more congested near 3rd
I kept yelling "yo Dee!"
Not because I wanted his auto but because I wanted the kid to get one
Well he didn't
Dee was gracious enough to sign for a few mins then went in
I ended up giving the kid the ball I got and told him and his dad I thought Jose had passed it to me
I felt great about that
I would like to think that it WAS Jose who passed the ball along and that he would be happy I have it over to that kid 
I tried attaching pics maybe it didn't work
I'm trying to not cry thinking about it all
I just wanted to share that
RIP


----------



## GeorgeCurios (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A big loss to baseball fans around the world RIP Jose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@The Absolute, thank you, brother, but I'm fairly sure that the Giants won't be making the postseason.  Even year blues...


RIP, Jose Fernandez. I'm so sorry for @Joel Anthony and @Stax Classic. Such a phenomenal talent, and, based on everything I had ever seen, a consummately decent fellow. 

Vilest, most sickening breaking ball in the game from a right-hander, I'd say. 

Will miss him.

An _ekphora_ befitting a great athlete cut down in the prime of his life should be mandatory. 

RIP.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> @The Absolute, thank you, brother, but I'm fairly sure that the Giants won't be making the postseason.  Even year blues...


:lol I forgot it's an even year. But don't count them out just yet. Reds are currently up 1-0 against the Cardinals and Cincy has a shot at winning this week's series. That could create some much needed distance for the Giants. If you guys can conquer the Rockies this week, you've got a shot at making the Wild Card game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I kinda want the Fish to sneak in, which means the Mets have to lose out as Miami wins out. Miami would clinch by half a game :curry2


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Not going to happen now.

RIP Jose Fernandez


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lol Of course, we would start losing to Detroit right after we clinch the division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> @The Absolute , thank you, brother, but I'm fairly sure that the Giants won't be making the postseason. Even year blues...


even year is the glory year pls don't rewrite history:side:

GIANTS have everyone right where they want them...sleeping. OH LOOK THE CUBS WON 100+ GAMES...meanwhile the GIANTS lurk in the shadows ready to shatter dreams and crush souls.



Marlins, Pirates, and Royals were all eliminated last night or very recently. Yankees are on the brink of elimination.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> even year is the glory year pls don't rewrite history:side:
> 
> GIANTS have everyone right where they want them...sleeping. OH LOOK THE CUBS WON 100+ GAMES...meanwhile the GIANTS lurk in the shadows ready to shatter dreams and crush souls.


I don't know what you're talking about. :side: Even Year Magic is a myth, like White Walkers and Children of the Forest and a temporary government program. :side: I would certainly never attempt to downplay such a phenomenon to keep the Giants obscured. :side:


Seriously, though... Best first half ever... Worst second half ever... This is the trolliest troll job the GIANTS have ever pulled off, perhaps, and it's not even October yet. :sodone


Oh, this is interesting... I was doing the MATH for a few seconds and check this out:

Here is a scenario in which we have not a two-way, nor a three-way, nor even a four-way tie for the second wildcard spot in the American League... but a _five-way tie for the second wildcard spot in the AL_...

Yankees win today and sweep the Orioles this weekend

Orioles lose to the Jays today and get swept, as mentioned above

Mariners go 2-2

Astros go 3-1

Tigers go 2-3

That's it.  osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

pls 5 way tie happen


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jimenez is GOATing right now, but I need Jays to win the next 3 in Boston.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

for fuck's sake Blue Jays. Get your damn shit together!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:woo :woo Fun GIANTS game to attend last night! :woo :woo osey2 ence :mark: :mark: :mark: 
@AryaDark @Pratchett @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @scrilla @Teh Kok

If the GIANTS fail to make it into the postseason due to the villainous cheating of the St. Louis Cardinals (what a controversial finish! all REDS fans should be up-in-arms! :side at least I was able to see JOHNNY CUETO pitch a gem! :mark:

For only the second time since 1913, the GIANTS saw three starting pitchers strike out ten or more batters in three consecutive starts! :mark: :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark: 

CUETO! :mark: GIANTS lineup! :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays @ Red Sox: rain delay?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

As a Cardinals fan...I think the way the game turned out the other night was bullshit. The idea that the Reds had to challenge the replay right away was ridiculous. They should have found a way to get the umpires on the field to look at the review. 

They need to embrace a program similar to football. Give each team three challenges through the first 7 frames. After that, all plays along those lines are automatically challenged by the umpiring crew.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Completely agreed, @BruiserKC! osey2
@AryaDark @Pratchett @CamillePunk @EL SHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla

Attended another GIANTS game and check it out: ANGEL MVPAGAN almost stole the show with a belly-to-belly on a fan who ran out into left field! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: http://vine.co/v/5r39O0Z0wtY :mark: :mark: :mark:

And the MVGIANTS destroyed the damned, devilish Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark: An unforgettable 6th inning! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

On the night that Javier LOPEZ and Brandon CRAWFORD tied to both take home the 2016 GIANTS Willie Mac Award in honor of GIANTS Hall-of-Famer Willie "Stretch" MCCOVEY before the game, the GIANTS, behind a stout :bum effort, piled on the runs against those blue-bellied bastards! :mark: :mark: :mark: Those churlish knaves like Yasiel Puig and Rich Hill wilted before the GIANTS' firepower as practically every batter got in on the act in that 6th inning, including :bum with a hugely clutch two-RBI double and Brandon BELT with a night-capping 3-run dinger! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence :bum


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I think Jose might have killed my passion for the game, gonna have some considering to do regarding fantasy baseball this offseason (especially giving up the best keepers core of Kershaw, Sale, Trout, Altuve, Marte)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hi @DesolationRow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Hi, @TomahawkJock! osey2 :sodone Pesky Pirates not putting the Cardinals away today. 
@theabsolute WAS ALWAYS RIGHT!!!!! As he placed the song on my wall, "DON'T STOP BELIEVIN'!!!!!!!!!!!" OR SHOULD I SAY, "DON'T STOP BELI*EVEN*?!?!?!??!" I THINK I SHOULD SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!

FORTUNATELY IF YOU LOOK THROUGH THE ARCHIVES OF THIS THREAD YOU CAN SEE THAT I ALWAYS, ALWAYS BELIEVED IN THIS GROUP OF MEN!!! 
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Pratchett @EL SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 

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

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*Are the Reds still in it with a game left or what fellers?*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:done TY BLACH

:done ANGEL PAGAN 

:done @DesolationRow

While coming back from seeing _Snowden_ in theaters last night, my friend and I found ourselves karaoke'ing "Don't Stop Believin'" in the car. These GIANTS have given us reason time and time again to never stop believing. :mj2 

Win tomorrow pls GIANTS. die cardinals die. (although what is dead can never die)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I love how my Yankees are able to win games again when we are already out of the playoffs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



AryaDark said:


> *Are the Reds still in it with a game left or what fellers?*


Yes they are. They will definitely be getting a Top 10, protected draft pick due to their placement in the standings! :woo :woo :woo osey2

(Although only a few days ago they seemed a lock to get a top-five pick... But they started winning too many games! :faint



CamillePunk said:


> :done TY BLACH
> 
> :done ANGEL PAGAN
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Die Cardinals die! #rallyenchiladas Go Vogey Go...

And yeah the GIANTS defeating the Dodgers tomorrow would be just swell, too! :mark: :mark: :mark:
@The Absolute! :woo :woo :woo "Don't Stop Believin'"! 

No way would I even attempt to sing that, though. :aryha


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox aren't going to sign Ventura...so they're replacing him with their damn bench coach for next year.....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> White Sox aren't going to sign Ventura...so they're replacing him with their damn bench coach for next year.....


That's a good point however blue jays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Tomorrow is the season finale:mark:

Then it's post season time!

The American League will be:

Boston, Cleveland, Texas, Baltimore, Toronto

The National League will be:

Washington, Chicago, LA, NYM, SF

ALCS = Boston v Texas

NLCS = SF v Chicago (this will be epic 7 seven games that no one will forget...fuckery incoming)

WS = SF v Boston


It should be Chicago and Cleveland, but the only real magic is the San Francisco Giants magic. Sorry.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> @The Absolute! :woo :woo :woo "Don't Stop Believin'"!












*COME ON, PITTSBURGH!!! DO THE RIGHT THING AND SEND THOSE RED BIRDS INTO THE LONG OFF-SEASON ABYSS!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: *LET'S GO GIANTS!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

That Red Sox tribute to David Ortiz :mj2 I'm going to miss him so much, this team just isn't going to be the same without Big Papi, he will forever be the greatest clutch hitter in Red Sox history, now with that being said...


*LET'S GO RED SOX!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Tomorrow is the season finale:mark:
> 
> Then it's post season time!
> 
> ...


Disagreed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Disagreed.


You've got a diamond,
You've got 9 men,
You've got a hat, and a bat, and that's not all.
You got the bleachers, got 'em from spring 'til fall.
You got a dog, and a drink, and an umpire's call.
What do you want?
Let's play ball.

Is that a fly ball, or is it a seagull?
Coming in, from the lake, just to catch the game.
It's the last inning, our guys are winning.
Jays throw down a smoker, a strike and you got no doubt. (You're out)
What do you want?
Let's play ball.

[Chorus]
OK (OK) Blue Jays (Blue Jays)
Let's (Let's) Play (Play) Ball (Ball).

It's a beautiful evening, fans.
At the ballpark, when the game starts.
Warm summer breezes, sun's going down.
It's all dark at the ballpark.
That's OK, it's a nightgame.

[Chorus] x2

Bring on the White Sox,
Bring on the BoSox,
Bring on the Brewers, the Rangers, and the Yankees too.
We'll beat the Indians,
We'll beat the Tigers,
We'll beat the A's so bad it'll make, Billy Blue.
What do you want?
Let's play ball.

OK (OK) BLUE JAYS (BLUE JAYS)

LET'S

PLAY 

BALL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Apparently Renteria will be replacing Ventura next season for the ChiSox. Bah gawd the nightmare's finally over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Tomorrow is the season finale:mark:
> 
> Then it's post season time!
> 
> ...


Awesome predictions, *MrMr* (I can't believe I'm saying this shit :side...

But whoever emerges from this National League wildcard hullaballoo will be rewarded by getting to travel to Chicago and face the Cubs in the NLDS. :side: Dodgers/Nationals is set as the other NL divisional series. :side:

So, uh... I guess... That seven-game classic will have to be, uh...

GIANTS vs. Dodgers... :sodone 

Okay now I'm dead. RIP.

Err.... I mean... Giants obviously going to lose tomorrow, Cards win, Giants get humiliated in St. Louis Monday night... :side:



The Absolute said:


> *COME ON, PITTSBURGH!!! DO THE RIGHT THING AND SEND THOSE RED BIRDS INTO THE LONG OFF-SEASON ABYSS!!!!!*
> 
> :mark: :mark: *LET'S GO GIANTS!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


YEAAAAHHH!!! Thank you for the support, man! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Are the Pirates almost your de facto NL team 'cause of proximity and stuff? osey2

:woo :woo :woo GO WINDIANS! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Good point DROW.

Dodgers are losing in the LDS round. lol they can't win a post season series. 

lol the GIANTS are going to boot the Cubs in the NLDS how sad for Chitown. GIANTS and NATS in the NLCS.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> YEAAAAHHH!!! Thank you for the support, man! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Are the Pirates almost your de facto NL team 'cause of proximity and stuff? osey2
> 
> :woo :woo :woo GO WINDIANS! :woo :woo :woo


:lol I actually don't have a favorite NL team. I just think it would just be a really epic story if SF were to BARELY make it into the playoffs and shock everyone by taking the NL Pennant. Plus, I'm fairly certain the universe would implode if we get a Giants/Windians World Series in the same year we got a Warriors/Cavs Finals. Would love to see that happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Good point DROW.
> 
> Dodgers are losing in the LDS round. lol they can't win a post season series.
> 
> lol the GIANTS are going to boot the Cubs in the NLDS how sad for Chitown. GIANTS and NATS in the NLCS.


:lol

I, uh, hope you're right! :garrett



The Absolute said:


> :lol I actually don't have a favorite NL team. I just think it would just be a really epic story if SF were to BARELY make it into the playoffs and shock everyone by taking the NL Pennant. Plus, I'm fairly certain the universe would implode if we get a Giants/Windians World Series in the same year we got a Warriors/Cavs Finals. Would love to see that happen.


Ahh, yes, I completely agree! Not surprisingly! But seriously, it's pretty hilarious/strangely charming how the GIANTS have more or less played dead since the All-Star break and now they are on the precipice of once again "backing their way into the postseason" (but at least they've been playing well for a few games now!). 

Also concur that a GIANTS/WINDIANS World Series the same year as CAVS/WARRIORS would make for a tremendously symmetrical year in sports! :mark:

Of course it will never happen. :side:  

I hope it does, though! :mark: Or if it's not your WINDIANS I hope it's *MrMr*'s RANGERS in a rematch from 2010! :mark: Or *JM*'s JAYS! :mark: Hello @JM. osey2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> Ahh, yes, I completely agree! Not surprisingly! But seriously, it's pretty hilarious/strangely charming how the GIANTS have more or less played dead since the All-Star break and now they are on the precipice of once again "backing their way into the postseason" (but at least they've been playing well for a few games now!).


:lmao :lmao

It's funny because I remember talking to you right after the Finals. I was like "Dude, the Giants are on fire! There's no way they're not gonna make the playoffs!" The fact that they got this cold after such a hot start is just mind-boggling! And even if they get in and squeeze past the Mets, they're gonna have to answer to the red-hot Cubbies. The stakes couldn't be higher, but I have faith that they'll find their mojo and do the unthinkable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: These next several days are going to be crazy no matter what, @The Absolute! You've been so supportive of these often-hapless GIGANTES that I will indeed have to be partial to your Indians in the AL this month! :mark: Both the Rangers and Indians represent "major World Series droughts to be conquered" stories from the American League! :mark: (Orioles, too.)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Reds re-signed Brian Price and the entire coaching staff, so things look good for next year to continue moving forward. I think we should be able to finish above .500. I think maybe I recall something disparaging that I said after we acquired Duvall a year or so ago. Whoops. :mj

Don't know why everyone is wondering about what will happen this postseason. This is an even year. :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I'd love a World Series rematch with Giants. I think the Rangers can beat anyone, but I don't think we will. We're cursed, it's ok. It's not as strong as the Cubs curse obviously, but it's definitely REAL.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Wild Card series are gonna be awesome, Im leaning towards a red sox/giants wc series :mark: fuck the rangers! :side: Can you change the thread tittle :jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Kenny Williams might be stepping down too.









Please do, you've lived off that '05 World Series win long enough methinks. Give Hahn complete control and let him try to rebuild this sorry team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indians beating the Cubs in the WS would be the GOATest thing ever. Every team with the next longest drought winning one before them :ti both Sox, and then the Indians? That would make the Rangers the next longest since they have never won one. :hb MrMister, you'll win one before the Cubs too. The Nats winning this year would also be acceptable to placate some Expos juju.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Indians and Cubs in the WS would be the ideal matchup as far as storylines are concerned. But would be rooting for Chicago as Cleveland just had the Cavaliers pull off a championship, let Chicago get their WS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

White Sox don't count as Chicago? :kobe3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

FUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark: DODGERS GET WRECKED, CARDINALS GET WRECKED, HIDE YO KIDS, HIDE YO WIFE, THE GIANTS ARE BACK IN THE PLAYOFFS IN AN EVEN YEAR :mark: :mark: :mark:

It was a truly abysmal second half but these HEROES found themselves at the last possible moment, going on a four-game tear to close out the season and breathe life back into the even-year dream. It was PITCHING, it was OFFENSE, it was FIELDING, it was GIANTS BASEBALL. :mark: 

MVMOORE with the brilliant 8 IP giving up just one run. :mark: MVSPAN crossing home plate thrice and batting in two of his own. :mark: MVPOSEY rising from the ashes of a disappointing second half like a PHOENIX to go 3-for-5 with 3 runs batted in. Every starter got a hit today as the offense tore several new assholes open in these vile Dodgers, eliminating the equally vile Cardinals from playoff contention. :heston

Now it's time to BEAT THE METS, BEAT THE METS, STEP RIGHT UP AND BEAT THE METS. :mark: pls giants pls troll the world one more time :mj2












































:bum SOON


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@AryaDark @scrilla @Pratchett @Teh Kok @fitchu

Going to let @CamillePunk's fantastic and spirited recap stand as the post that informs the world of just what transpired on this sublime day! :woo :woo :woo

And for the fourth day in a row I attended a GIANTS game at Third and King in San Francisco, California...

Today was "Fan Appreciation Day," the Game #162, and the last home game of the regular season, obviously. 

It was also the final game to be called by the great Dodgers announcer Vin Scully! GIANTS fans were given "Thank You Vin" signs at the entranceways. 

The GIANTS swept their archrival, the Los Angeles Dodgers. The GIANTS' pitching has been splendid for about a week now, since coming back home for the final six games! :mark: MVMOORE continued that trend! MVSPAN... That catch in the 9th... :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark: Getting that sunglasses-moustache after making that miraculous, Maysesque catch! :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782714866213584896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782704506790260736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782716261360766976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782716923112984576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782719873881223168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782722014624616448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782725892002971649
GIANTS... BELI*EVEN*... osey2 ence :bum :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

@DesolationRow

*WHAT DID I FREAKIN' TELL YA????!!!!!!! EVEN YEAR STRIKES AGAIN!!! GIANTS MAKE IT INTO THE WILD CARD GAME!!!! WINDIANS SECURE HOME-FIELD ADVANTAGE FOR THE ALDS AGAINST THE SOX!!!!! CELEBRATORY COLBERT GIFS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!*



















*ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE POSTSEASON WE'LL NEVER FORGET!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: *LET'S GO GIANTS!!!!!! GO WINDIANS!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: @The Absolute! :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: You were always right! :mark: :mark: 

:mark: :mark: LET'S GET CRAZY LIKE IT'S 1954!!!!! :mark: :mark:

osey2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: @The Absolute! :mark: :mark:
> 
> :mark: :mark: You were always right! :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I'M DOWN WITH THAT, BROTHER!!!!!!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Cardinals need to do some revamping in the offseason. Granted, this season almost led to another playoff berth, but this isn't the St. Louis teams of the past. Time to look out there and start making some moves to get back to the top. Otherwise, we're going to be stuck behind the Cubs. I suppose I can now dedicate my full attention to hating the Cubs and making sure they don't win the WS. 

Anyway...interesting postseason to look forward to. And the great Vin Scully is finished. It's a shame...there are very few announcers like him anymore. Most of them are just so bland and corporate anymore. Only guys that are close to what we once had are Folks like John Rooney, Jon Miller, John Sterling.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



BruiserKC said:


> Cardinals need to do some revamping in the offseason. Granted, this season almost led to another playoff berth, but this isn't the St. Louis teams of the past. Time to look out there and start making some moves to get back to the top. Otherwise, we're going to be stuck behind the Cubs. I suppose I can now dedicate my full attention to hating the Cubs and making sure they don't win the WS.


Here's hoping that in another year or so you can get stuck behind the Reds again as well. :woo



> Anyway...interesting postseason to look forward to. And the great Vin Scully is finished. It's a shame...there are very few announcers like him anymore. Most of them are just so bland and corporate anymore. Only guys that are close to what we once had are Folks like John Rooney, Jon Miller, John Sterling.


Marty Brennaman says hello.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

#beliEVEN might be the best hashtag I have ever seen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Angels clinched.....a top 10 pick in the draft :mark: Thats something to be happy about :side: Goodbye cj wilson you piece of SHIT! I expect weaver to be back next season with heaney and torpeano out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

We have to ask this question.

Just how fucking bonkers would Mike Trout be hitting in Fenway with THAT lineup around him?



Mookie Betts or Josh Donaldson probably win the MVP, but Trout was better than both of them. Really if Mike Trout continues to be Mike Trout, or wtf continues to get better, then MVPs will be irrelevant to him being inducted to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Would rather see Trout in pinstripes next to Harper and Stanton.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Nice to see all the Giants bandwagoners come out of the woodwork at this most convenient time. Thor plz end this even year nonsense early.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

For the post-season this year I am cheering for the Texas Brewers (Rangers)

@MrMister :garrett2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

no more :trout for you ACP :no:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

So hyped for tomorrow. Really hoping we get a ALDS rematch with the Blue Jays/Rangers. As a Yankee fan I can only hope they don't win the World Series on my birthday like they did 3 years ago :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Wow I didn't even realize Justin Verlander had an amazing season. Like Cy Young amazing season. Good to see JV back.

So CY is between JV, Porcello, and Kluber. Porcello probably wins. He was great and is on the best team. If had a vote I'd vote for Verlander. 

AL MVP - Mike Trout
AL CY - Justin Verlander
NL MVP - Kris Bryant
NL CY - Max Scherzer


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> White Sox don't count as Chicago? :kobe3


They do but clearly the Cubs have always owned that city as far as baseball. Also not too many people remember nor talk about that 2005 WS White Sox squad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

CWS also have the 4th longest current playoff drought :ti Feels like they won the WS yesterday.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Wow I didn't even realize Justin Verlander had an amazing season. Like Cy Young amazing season. Good to see JV back.
> 
> So CY is between JV, Porcello, and Kluber. Porcello probably wins. He was great and is on the best team. If had a vote I'd vote for Verlander.
> 
> ...


Happ and Britton will likely both finish ahead of Verlander in the Cy Young. Possibly Kluber Lang as well. The award is Porcello's though because wins.


----------



## MasterJay (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

1


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Mets are banged up pretty bad. Even if they get through tomorrow, they won't go as far as last year. Just hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> CWS also have the 4th longest current playoff drought :ti Feels like they won the WS yesterday.


Sure wish it was yesterday. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



JM said:


> Happ and Britton will likely both finish ahead of Verlander in the Cy Young. Possibly Kluber Lang as well. The award is Porcello's though because wins.


Yeah you're probably right about Porcello. Also Boston bias. 

I don't actually think Trout wins MVP either even though he should. It probably goes to Betts or JD again. I'm even hearing talk that Papi could win it. I love Papi and he's a first ballot Hall of Famer, but a DH can't win the MVP sorry.

I'm just putting down who I think should win those, who I'd vote for if I had a vote.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Yeah you're probably right about Porcello. Also Boston bias.
> 
> I don't actually think Trout wins MVP either even though he should. It probably goes to Betts or JD again. I'm even hearing talk that Papi could win it. I love Papi and he's a first ballot Hall of Famer, but a DH can't win the MVP sorry.
> 
> I'm just putting down who I think should win those, who I'd vote for if I had a vote.


I think Betts will win by a wide margin. I'm not sure what @Perfect Poster's advanced advanced advanced metrics suggest but ya.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

C'mon Jays. Need to be winning after the 8th. Cause if the Jays are down in the ninth, they ain't touching Britton. He has been awesome this year.

Going to the Leafs/Sens pre season game in Saskatoon tonight. They are expecting around 12,000 for the game. So 11,500 will be staring at their phones all night, getting updates on the Jays game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Stax Classic said:


> White Sox don't count as Chicago? :kobe3


To Cubs fans, nope. Remember getting asked all the time in 05 if I was happy Chicago finally won a World Series.... some baseball fans are clueless I guess. I mean, I never asked a Mets fan how happy they were about the Yankees winning. I knew better. We Cub fans may never forget that Mets debacle... but at least we can respect each other's teams for not being the bandwagon begging teams of our cities.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

My team is out, so, gotta hope for daddy's team, GO BALTIMORE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Catalanotto said:


> My team is out, so, gotta hope for daddy's team, GO BALTIMORE


I thought you were a Toronto fan though?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*









KEVIN PILLAR IS MY GOD*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*https://giant.gfycat.com/AgileOblongFirebelliedtoad.webm

BAUTISTA BOMB*


*https://giant.gfycat.com/UnevenHandmadeEkaltadeta.webm

TRUMBOMBER*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Saw a clip on Twitter of some asshole throwing a water bottle in left field. Toronto fans sure know how to make a playoff ballgame more interesting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> I thought you were a Toronto fan though?


Because of my username?

I've been rocking Yankees for a long time, where have you been?

I don't dislike the Jays, I actually used to like them because of 3 players they had over the years. I wouldn't say that's really a fan of the team, as it is for those particular players, though. I liked the Jays a lot....for the players LOL

I would not be upset if Toronto won because it's my brother's team. I am sick of the bandwagon *******, though. My mom's team is also NY, so, can't go for her team LOL so it's daddy's team next <3

Don't get me wrong, I am not going to be partying in the streets if Toronto or Baltimore were to win the WS, I just want my dad to be happy and if he doesn't win, I want my brother to be happy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:mark: :mark: *JAYS WITH THE WALKOFF VICTORYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:

Great game!! An excellent start to the postseason!!

EDIT: Just realized we're about to get a Rangers/Blue Jays playoffs rematch.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*









Edwin absolutely crushed this one!








*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

:EDWIN


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Francis Donaldson Edwin BOMBS 1 2 3 DONE! WHAT A FINISH! What a game. :dance


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Buck confirmed worst manager in the history of the universe of ever.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays and Rangers to go at it again :avit:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

A) I don't know how you don't pull the pitcher there.

B) that might have been the single dumbest pitch selection in MLB history. 

Hey this guy has 40+ HRs, better groove one to him to start.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

http://i.imgur.com/YW5cUOU.mp4

I don't know how to embed snapshots but this is hilarious.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Got damn, I don't think I can handle this anymore lol. What a game ! Can't wait to play Texas once again, time for some retribution


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*










Boomshakalacka!!! The boys are back in town!!

Biagini :mark:
JD :mark:
Bautista :mark: :mark:
Stroman :mark: :mark: :mark:
Liriano :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Eddy :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS O's JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> Boomshakalacka!!! The boys are back in town!!
> 
> Biagini :mark:
> JD :mark:
> ...


That was a hell of a game. Now to be fair, had this happened in like...July, I'd have stopped watching because it did kinda get a bit boring there, but when its a WC game and you get to extras, its the first team to make a mistake that loses, so that helped keep it interesting all the way until the Edwing took flight with that mammoth shot. Right up there with Bautista last year, the second it left his bat, everybody knew instantly that that ball was gone. 

So Rangers vs Jays in the ALDS once again...considering the animosity between them over the past year, this should make for one interesting series. Hopefully we'll get through it without Odor punching anybody.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Buck saving Britton for Game 2.

We already knew the script said Toronto v Texas so Buck couldn't use Britton.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Buck saving Britton for Game 2.
> 
> We already knew the script said Toronto v Texas so Buck couldn't use Britton.



Inb4 we see 5000 commercials advertising the series where it shows Odor punching Bautista.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



ABAS said:


> Inb4 we see 5000 commercials advertising the series where it shows Odor punching Bautista.


100% confirmed it's the bat flip then the punch in all 5000 of those promos.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS O's JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



KO Bossy said:


> That was a hell of a game. Now to be fair, had this happened in like...July, I'd have stopped watching because it did kinda get a bit boring there, but when its a WC game and you get to extras, its the first team to make a mistake that loses, so that helped keep it interesting all the way until the Edwing took flight with that mammoth shot. Right up there with Bautista last year, the second it left his bat, everybody knew instantly that that ball was gone.
> 
> So Rangers vs Jays in the ALDS once again...considering the animosity between them over the past year, this should make for one interesting series. Hopefully we'll get through it without Odor punching anybody.


It's 100% right there with the Batflip Bomb. Edwin just created the "BATDROP" :banderas!

Honestly, I would throw at Odor in his 1st AB. That hypocritical batflipping hobbit needs some chin music.

Also,


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> 100% confirmed it's the bat flip then the punch in all 5000 of those promos.


Followed by a gif of Odor's very own hypocritical batflip this season.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS O's JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



THANOS said:


> It's 100% right there with the Batflip Bomb. Edwin just created the "BATDROP" :banderas!
> 
> Honestly, I would throw at Odor in his 1st AB. That hypocritical batflipping hobbit needs some chin music.
> 
> Also,


I'm not gonna give Showalter any flak for not putting Britton in. It was a gambit that didn't pay off. He was planning on the O's pulling ahead, then throw Britton in there as his ace in the hole to shut them down in the Blue Jays half of the inning and win that way. Had it panned out that way, he'd have looked like a genius. Except it didn't, and now people are going to shit on him for it. Sports fans are finicky that way.

One more shout out to Liriano, dude was ace for his two innings.

Also, what was up with that fan chucking the water bottle at Kim? Adam Jones looked like he was about to kill a bitch.

I'm not a fan of intentional violence in sports, but...in a way, I sort of agree that Odor really does deserve to eat a ball. That certainly would make things lively-two bench clearing incidents for the Jays in a week and a half. Who knows, maybe Texas will draw first blood and bean Donaldson, that seems to be the way to get things rolling, these days. Oh or maybe Sam Dyson will start mouthing off to Edwin again, or perhaps he'll put his hands on Tulo. Gee, there's all sorts of ways this series can go.

Regardless, I'll tell you one thing-the first ball thrown high and inside is going to be taken personally. In a series featuring two teams that have had such a history in the past year, nobody is buying the whole "it was an accident" bullshit for a second.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

I don't be have a problem with Buck's decision to save Britton. He wanted Ubaldo to be his Liriano and it didn't pay off. The same way Gibbons is eating shit if Stroman pitched a dud of a game. Buck is a big boy he can handle the heat but I say it's Ubaldo that should take the blame and not Showalter.

This wasn't anywhere close to the fucking idiot Fredi Gonzalez leaving the best closer in baseball warmed up in the bullpen when the Braves HAD THE LEAD!!!! Damn it I hate that shitty manager.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Jays!!! Fuck yeah. Stoked for this Jays/Rangers series. These teams hate each other. Benches will empty at least twice. Minimum.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Really glad the AL games are on TBS. No Joe Buck.

Ernie and Darling are great.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



MrMister said:


> Really glad the AL games are on TBS. No Joe Buck.
> 
> Ernie and Darling are great.


I have to resort to finding online streams of the AL games (including my Windians) since I don't have cable in my apartment. But it's worth it if it means I don't have to listen to Joe Buck, who is, beyond a shadow of a doubt, the worst fucking announcer in the history of sports broadcasting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

plz destroy the rangers, jays. What a fucking game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

*MrMr* is of course right. Blue Jays/Rangers was the only possibility for the ALDS. The storyline is still simmering and can now pick back up in October! :mark: 

Congratulations to all Blue Jays fans here! :dancingpenguin Hello @JM @THANOS @KO Bossy @RKing85 @Diamond Taurus

Agree with the sentiment behind @The Son Shala's statements, however. Oh, Buck Showalter... You chose... poorly. 

Let's review the situation. It's the bottom of the 11th inning. The heart of the Blue Jays' order is coming up. You're playing on a launching pad situated in a lunar crater. 

How about... Go with the pitcher with the lowest FB% in all of MLB over the past three seasons...? Zach Britton has been able to not only survive but thrive as a monstrous entity within the American League East and its treacherous ballparks because no one suppresses home runs like he does, no one has a 10.2% in all of baseball... but Mr. Britton. Next-best is Sam Dyson at 15.8% FB%. Think about that. Over a three-year sample size, Britton is the best anti-fly ball pitcher in the game and it's not even close. 

Again, bottom of the 11th. One home run, the game is over, and Baltimore's season is over. A couple of hits could finish the O's off. The big guns of Toronto's batting order are up yet again. At this point, the odds of the game continuing for several more innings, to make it worth your while to preserve Britton, versus using him right then and there to keep your team alive for the next inning, are rapidly diminishing. Perhaps you can get at least two innings out of Britton. Maybe three. It's effectively game seven. You have already deployed six pitchers. Perhaps it's time to go to 

Instead... Zach Britton finishes his 2016 giving up a total of 4 ERs, sitting in the visitors' bullpen for eleven whole innings, watching as Ubaldo Jiminez gives up three runs with a walk-off homer in, what was it, five pitches...?... to end his, and his team's season. 

Did the "save" stat just lead to the demise of the Orioles' season? I don't want to believe that. And yet...

Just a mind-boggling decision by Showalter. It recalls Ned Yost going to Yordano Ventura in the middle of the 2014 AL wildcard game against the A's, which was dutifully punished with a vengeance by the A's and Brandon Moss. Except this is worse. This is far, far worse. It makes no sense at all.

Anyway, one team in black and orange recedes, but... Now... a team bedecked in Orange and Black rises. 
@CamillePunk @the man, the Myth, the Shiv @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @the Kok @fitchu 

It is, once again, that time of year, gentlemen. Not only that time of year... That time... That year... That time of an even year... Uh, yeah. It's October, the tenth month, of an even year. This is the Time of the GIANTS! :mark: 

We few, we happy few... we gang of GIANTS... 

And to advance! The fewer men, the greater share of HONOR! :mark: 

LET'S BEAT THE FRENCH!!!

Er... I mean... As *Camille* invoked Walt Disney Studios, let's BEAT THE METS, BEAT THE METS, STEP RIGHT UP AND BEAT THE METS! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And this one's for *SHIV*:






In the name of Prince Potentate Posey, our GIANTS venture forth into uncharted lands, a new adventure before them! osey2

With Prince Pence providing particularly pugnacious and pressingly punishing pain per Noah Syndergaard pitch! ence

Behind brutalizing Bailiff Bumgarner, bucolic and beastly, brimming with braggadocio, bemused by boastful braggarts bequeathing good sense and benign warnings to others! :bum

LET'S GO GIANTS

LET'S GO GIANTS

LET'S GO GIANTS

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence :bum


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS O's JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*

Thanks Funkmaster DROW :EDWIN :EDWIN3 (also on extreme rare occasions referred to as @DesolationRow)



KO Bossy said:


> Also, what was up with that fan chucking the water bottle at Kim? Adam Jones looked like he was about to kill a bitch.
> .



It was a beer can which is even worse. That stuff sickens and embarrasses me. No place for it. I know we aren't the only team that has idiots that do it but they seem to come out of the woodwork at times when the world is watching (which for the Jays, isn't very often).

I was most pissed off because all you accomplished was firing up the O's. Thankfully it didn't cost us.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*



DesolationRow said:


> *MrMr* is of course right. Blue Jays/Rangers was the only possibility for the ALDS. The storyline is still simmering and can now pick back up in October! :mark:
> 
> Congratulations to all Blue Jays fans here! :dancingpenguin Hello @JM @THANOS @KO Bossy @RKing85 @Diamond Taurus



*I'm no Jays fan, I just love a lot of guys on the team. I can't wait for the Rangers to take them out in 4 :trout

My preferred Champions List:


Chicago-Texas (If facing off, Texas)
Cleveland
Toronto
Not Washington
Not Washington
*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: SOX TRIBE RANGERS JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS METS GIANTS*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Knew it was inevitable as soon as Madbum outlasted Thor.

Good season Mets. All those injuries should have ended your playoff chances ages ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@DesolationRow

:mark: :mark: *GIANTS ADVANCE TO THE NLDS!!!! WE'RE ONE STEP CLOSER TOWARDS THE UNIVERSE-IMPLODING, 1954 REMATCH!!!!* :mark: :mark:

The Cubbies (aka: the odds-on favorite to win it all) are gonna be a handful, but the *EVEN YEAR* has brought San Fran this far and I don't think they're done just yet. Whatever happens from here on out, don't stop believin'!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: 

THIS MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT HERE :bum :bum :bum THE FUCKING GOAT 
@DesolationRow :done 

MVGILLASPIE :mark: MVCRAWFORD :mark: 

I was in the gym with a bunch of Giants fans nervously tittering about as the GIANTS had blown an enormous opportunity just the inning prior, all of our hearts beating as one as we stared into the abyss. Would the glorious EVEN YEAR magic finally come to an end? CRAWFORD sent off a flare of hope with a no-out double, but our enthusiasm remained restrained, daring not to cast the lure of our hopes and dreams just yet. When that magical BOMB went off in the 9th all at once we released our passions and the place erupted in glorious cheer for our beloved HEROES, our MAGICAL MEN, our GIANTS. :mark: 

TROLL THE WORLD :mark: 











































:bum He's better than your team's best pitcher. Bow down and face the facts. :fact


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

while i'd rather have the giants win this 15-0 so i can not be







the whole game. This was a great game and the pitching matchup certainly lived up to the hype.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hopefully the Blue Jays KO the sucker punching bitches


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bautista gettin' that Roman Reigns-like warm reception from the Texas crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Bautista gettin' that Roman Reigns-like warm reception from the Texas crowd.


Same Analogy used in the chatbox :bosque


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

let's go Blue Jays! 

lol at the reaction Batista got. I would have expected nothing less.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Same Analogy used in the chatbox :bosque


Great minds think alike. :reigns2

Damn smark crowds.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what range from Andrews. Hat tip.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*









All 10 of Thor's Ks.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jays batters are making Hammels throw a ton of pitches. He isn't going deep into the game.

Jays with first blood! Taken the crowd out of the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing 3rd inning for the Jays. They rattled Hamels, got a sizable early lead, and took the crowd right out of the ballgame. The Rangers offense better respond in kind.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6-0 Blue Jays now. :damn


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jays quickly making this a blowout. Rangers ain't giving us the intense rivalry match we'd hoped for. :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

couldn't believe Hamels got left in as long as he did. I thought he would get pulled after Tulo's hit. This game is going better than in my wildest dreams. Estrada is groovin'.

For the record
Toronto in 4
Boston in 3
San Francisco in 5 (Chicago with an epic 9th inning collapse in game 5)
Washington in 5


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@scrilla @MillionDollarProns



Diamond Taurus said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

What a magnificent .gif! :mark: Thank you for sharing this! :woo



JM said:


> Knew it was inevitable as soon as Madbum outlasted Thor.
> 
> Good season Mets. All those injuries should have ended your playoff chances ages ago.


Yes, this is certainly true. 

One of my thoughts during the game was, "Toronto traded this young man for an old knuckleball-thrower coming off of a Cy Young season." Sorry, Blue Jays fans. :side: Also, good luck to your team right now. Good luck to *MrMr*'s team as well! :side: :mark: 



The Absolute said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> :mark: :mark: *GIANTS ADVANCE TO THE NLDS!!!! WE'RE ONE STEP CLOSER TOWARDS THE UNIVERSE-IMPLODING, 1954 REMATCH!!!!* :mark: :mark:
> 
> The Cubbies (aka: the odds-on favorite to win it all) are gonna be a handful, but the *EVEN YEAR* has brought San Fran this far and I don't think they're done just yet. Whatever happens from here on out, don't stop believin'!


:mark: :mark: :mark: Yeaaahhh!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

What a time to be alive, my friend! :woo :woo :woo



CamillePunk said:


> GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark: GIANTS :mark:
> 
> THIS MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT HERE :bum :bum :bum THE FUCKING GOAT
> @DesolationRow :done
> ...





Teh Kok said:


> while i'd rather have the giants win this 15-0 so i can not be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the two quoted GIANTS fans above say...

That was a tense game. An astonishingly fantastic game. 

Noah Syndergaard was remarkable. With his fastball resting at an easy and explosive 98 (usually right at the knees, which is otherworldly), with a 93-mile-per-hour slider and an 89-mile-per-hour changeup and an 82-mile-per-hour curveball... He was striking out a team that does not strike out.

The Mets had a plan on offense. Go after :bum early in the count, avoid the two-strike situation that usually leads to nothing good for the team opposing :bum. :bum had an electric fastball with splendid late movement, however, and so the Mets' efforts backfired, resulting in three straight innings to open the game up with 7-pitch efforts from :bum per inning. :banderas This "early lead" in the pitch count battle helped enable :bum to stay in for the full nine innings. It was as though :bum was saying to the Mets, "Thank you for your aggressiveness." :mark: 

:bum took a nap on the last team bus from the hotel to the ballpark, his face covered by his hunting cap. @AryaDark @Pratchett @Notorious

After catching the come-backer off of the bat of Asdrubal Cabrera to end the 8th inning, one GIANTS fan friend of mine who lives in New York City swears this is what happened: :bum looked out to the section that rested directly above the GIANTS' dugout, teeming as it was with friends and family of GIANTS players, and threw the baseball thirty rows upward. It was caught by the wife of :bum. Because of course it was. 





 @Sol Katti was right in the chatbox last night; he doubtless could hear my primordial, elated, visceral scream as "GONER" CONOR GILLASPIE, following an excellent piece of hitting by BRANDON CRAWFORD (who, I must note, thought should have been batting cleanup between osey2 and ence to break up the two righties and also because I trust this version of CRAWFORD more than this present version of PENCE... though against lefty ace Jon Lester tomorrow night going with PENCE in the cleanup spot probably makes sense... so when the GIANTS blew their opportunity in the top of the 8th with a passed ball leading to osey2 being walked to load the bases and for Addison Reed, who's been pummeled by POSEY in their respective careers [tiny sample size alert], to pitch to PENCE instead... I was a touch frustrated... :side to hit a double to the opposite field, and a gutsy plate appearance by the inimitable JOE MVPANIK, drawing an all-important walk (the fact he made contact with that one sinker that was only a few inches off of the ground remains incredible @The Son Shala), the boy from New York City allowed the greatest, unlikeliest character in the entire play to show up and make a grand impression, hitting the three-run homer on a sinker that did not have too much on it, turning on it with authority...

It was, as *Camille* notes above, cathartic. The emotional pathos animating too much of my being in the realm of BASEBALL kept insisting, like the devil perched on one shoulder, "The Giants have given away too many rich opportunities, and they've been screwed over vis-a-vis DENARD MVSPAN being mistakenly called out when he was as safe as MVPOSEY against the Atlanta Braves in 2010 :side: and they are going to lose..." The angel, the thoughts dictated by logic insisted, "No, it doesn't work that way." :side: 

It was a FAMILIA FEELING! :mark: 

And, it should be noted, that the Mets were a handful all night. Curtis Granderson seemed to consciously opt to de-age himself by a good ten or so years in order to perform a phenomenal feat, chasing down BRANDON BELT's fantastic line drive that, off of his bat, seemed almost destined to go over the center field fence. Granderson crashing into the wall will never be forgotten, nor BELT's perspicuous frustration as he slammed his helmet down rounding first base.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783875695323779072
Madison Bumgarner is like some character from the year 1919 teleported to the 2010s. 

Bumgarner's callous inhumanity is precisely what is needed in October, one could easily argue. He's a stone cold sociopath with frightening tunnel vision. As osey2 noted after the game, "(Mets pitcher Noah) Syndergaard was unbelievable... But there was such a calmness in our dugout. And I think it's safe to say Bum deserves a lot of credit for that."

:bum has now pitched eight road games in the postseason, and the GIANTS are a perfect 8-0 in those games. :bum has surrendered a mere three runs in 53-2/3 innings of work. Confronted with 24 hitters with runners in scoring position during those eight games, :bum has ensured that not a single hitter in such an instance would ever get a hit. 

Small sample size, yes. The universe has an intrinsic randomness, sure. 

Yet :bum remains a powerful weapon. :bum has not allowed a run in six of his 13 postseason starts (I was at two of those! :mark: Game 2 of the 2012 World Series and Game 5 of the 2014 World Series! :mark: :mark: :mark, which ties him with Tom Glavine for the record for scoreless postseason starts, and Glavine's record emerged from 35 postseason starts, not _13_. 






...Yeah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772574563016343552
...??? :side:

There was something sublime about the home run on another level, too: without Gillaspie at least reaching base, :bum is pulled for JARRETT MVPARKER, and the world is denied a Complete Game Shutout by :bum Thank you once again, Mr. MVGILLASPIE! :mark:

Once again, like TRAVIS ISHIKAWA in 2014, the GIANTS reached out and went after a player who had been unceremoniously discarded by another team that was arrogant and did not properly care for that player, a player who had been drafted by the GIANTS long ago in a galaxy far, far away... And once again that unlikeliest of hereoes, like a hobbit, persevered and had his blindingly brilliant moment in the sun...

:mark: GIANTS :mark: :bum :mark: osey2 :mark: MVGILLASPIE :mark: GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance2 :dance :dancingpenguin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

too long, didn't read 

Donaldson and Estrada both brought their A+ game today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Tulo too.

Glad this is a best of 5 series:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun fact, but I made that :bum smiley. And congrats to the Giants for that Conor homer @DesolationRow , good luck to your Giants against the Cubs! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Y'all sweating that Giants/Mets game as if this wasn't an Even year. :maisielol*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I shall never forget that, @Chrome osey2 

:bum :bum :bum :bum :bum

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



AryaDark said:


> *Y'all sweating that Giants/Mets game as if this wasn't an Even year. :maisielol*


I know, right?! :hglol :aryalol

What IDIOTS! :lmao 



:side:


Also please be better in Game 2, Rangers. This should be a competitive series on paper, Rangers' suspect bullpen notwithstanding.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*








*​*
Bautista loves the playoffs! Dammit, Rangers, pull this out.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *Y'all sweating that Giants/Mets game as if this wasn't an Even year. :maisielol*


Plus it's the Mets. :maisielol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fuck @A-C-P is right. These are the Texas Brewers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Once again, Donaldson proved why he's da real MVP and Estrada had a great day on the mound. Rangers got torn a new one, but this is far from over. They'll regroup, reload and try again tomorrow. Moving right along..........

Hello Boston.....










:mark: :mark: *MAY THE SPORTS GODS SHINE BRIGHTLY ON OUR PLAYOFF RUN AND BRING US TWO MAJOR CHAMPIONSHIPS IN A SINGLE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Just in case anyone is wondering how I'm feeling after that 3rd inning...










RIP The Absolute (2008-2016)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a gracious fan. As such, I like to think I behave graciously.

That being said...considering that the Rangers still can't let that fucking bat flip go from last year, Bautista responded the best way possible and that was to add on to an already giant lead.

I know its just one game but seriously, Texas did NOT come out to play today. That was just sad. I mean, passed balls leading to advancing runners, errors, Desmond not catching that fly ball leading to Tulo's bases clearing triple, and Hamels just wasn't firing on all cylinders...what else can you say? Its like, if it could have gone wrong for Texas, it did. Some games are just like that.

Meantime, we haven't seen the Jays offense really come out to play like they did today that many times this season (or at least, nowhere near as often as last year), but today it was like they were just scoring runs to make a point. Everybody was doing great. My man Estrada was just gross, except for that little hiccup in the 9th on the Andrus triple. Donaldson had 2 doubles and 2 singles, going 4 for 4. Bautista with that monster 3-run shot. Upton with a solo bomb. Tulo's aforementioned triple that cleared the bags. And maybe my new favorite Jay, Ezequiel, continues delivering, with a hit, a couple walks and heads up base running. And most importantly, the Jays have had issues leaving runners on all season, and today its like they had an epiphany. They just kept cashing runs in and replenishing the bases, and it paid off in spades. Sure, they got 2 HRs, which is their calling card, but 60% of the runs score were all from just hitting and moving the runners, which I've said time and time again they have to work on. I find they rely a bit too much on the HR, so its nice to see them branching out to throw the other team a curveball they're not expecting. 

Well done, lads. There's still more baseball to be played, but this was a great start. Gotta capitalize on Texas' demoralized roster and ride this momentum to the ALCS, now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bauer was shaky at the start when he gave up a couple of runs, but he eventually settled in and contained the Sox offense! Miller (aka: Big Papi’s worst nightmare) and the bullpen did the rest! (Despite a few Cleveland-esque scares that I didn’t need… …I’m looking at you, Cody Allen. :side

*AND HOW ‘BOUT THAT GODDAMN OFFENSE THO!!!!!!*

*3 HOME RUNS IN THE FUCKING 3rd????!!!!!!* Who’s afraid of the big bad Sox??!!! We *NEEDED* to project strength early to show that we’re not afraid of them. Obviously there were some rough spots on defense, but they managed to do JUST enough to hold onto our lead. The “experts” and “analysts” all counted us out, but they *CAN ALL EAT CROW BECAUSE WE TOOK GAME 1!!!!!* And if we keep fighting with this amount of grit and heart, we have a real shot at winning the series!!










*1 DOWN, 2 TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT’S CLEVELAND AGAINST THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: *THOSE FUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cleveland/Toronto ALCS. MLB just cancels that series and declares the winner of the NLCS the World Series Champs, right?

11 am start for the Jays game tomorrow here (Sask time). FML. Should be able to catch the last couple innings at least.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Congratulations, @The Absolute! 

It's going to be a long and winding road to get back to 1954, sixty-two years ago, but I believe our teams can do it! :mark: :mark: :mark: Those final couple of innings were fantastically tense in tonight's game!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Congratulations, @The Absolute!
> 
> It's going to be a long and winding road to get back to 1954, sixty-two years ago, but I believe our teams can do it! :mark: :mark: :mark: Those final couple of innings were fantastically tense in tonight's game!


Thanks brother, but it ain't over yet! Boston had a few legitimate chances to win tonight and I'm sure they'll be looking to bounce back tomorrow. Also, having Cody Allen on the mound worries me. He's the reason the last couple of innings were so tense. I'm always on pins and needles when he's closing (especially in BIG games like these).

If he's not careful, he could become our new José Mesa. We need a good showing by Kluber (and maybe even Miller da GOAT) tomorrow. And the offense has got to jump on them early like they did tonight. The momentum is on our side, but we've gotta keep the pressure on so we can send this series back to Fenway with a 2-0 lead.

Best of luck against the Cubs tomorrow night! They're gonna be a handful, especially since they're well-rested. But I'm not ruling anything out in an *EVEN YEAR*. SF NEEDS to win game 1 and/or 2, then Bumgarner should help out *A LOT* in game 3. Don't want to get into an 0-2 hole before your best ace takes the mound. All in all, if they play their cards right, they could take this series in 4, maybe 5 games. In conclusion....

:mark: :mark: *THE ROAD TO THE 1954 REMATCH CONTINUES!!!! DON'T STOP BELIEVEN!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Also please be better in Game 2, Rangers. This should be a competitive series on paper, Rangers' suspect bullpen notwithstanding.


Texas bullpen is actually pretty good. Starters, defense, and hitting is the problem.:lol

Jeff Sullivan rating the remaining teams using STATS

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/rating-all-of-the-remaining-playoff-teams/


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Diamond Taurus said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the end of this series, hopefully Bautista pimps the fuck out of his final bomb. I'm talking super batflip, shadow boxing down the line, blowing a kiss to Odor at 2nd, and JD feint KO'ing Bautista after he touches home to cap it off.

The hypocritical coward Rangers deserve no less. Desmond, Gomez, and Odor himself, have all bat flipped this season after HRs that meaned far less.



KO Bossy said:


> I'm a gracious fan. As such, I like to think I behave graciously.
> 
> That being said...considering that the Rangers still can't let that fucking bat flip go from last year, Bautista responded the best way possible and that was to add on to an already giant lead.
> 
> ...


Beautiful post. Bautista is never better then when he's playing pissed off. He now has the 3rd highest playoff OPS of all time by the way.



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Congratulations, @The Absolute!
> 
> It's going to be a long and winding road to get back to 1954, sixty-two years ago, but I believe our teams can do it! :mark: :mark: :mark: Those final couple of innings were fantastically tense in tonight's game!


Not a chance DESO, my brotha, Jays/Giants final, 2 years in the making! :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It's 5-1 Blue Jays in game 2 so far, bottom of the 5th. Just in case anyone was wondering


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Pillar HR has me in concede mode. If that guy hits that pitch out, you know the universe is opposed to you winning a post season series.

Also Toronto is a better team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The Pillar HR has me in concede mode. If that guy hits that pitch out, you know the universe is opposed to you winning a post season series.
> 
> Also Toronto is a better team.


You guys are obviously winning the next 3 to win the series, so it's all good.

Still plenty of time in this game too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> You guys are obviously winning the next 3 to win the series, so it's all good.
> 
> Still plenty of time in this game too.


Not a chance. Sweep is imminent. It's Sanchez vs Lewis tomorrow :lol and all the commentary bias from TBS for Texas won't mean a damn thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would commentary bias affect a game in any way? @THANOS


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Why would commentary bias affect a game in any way? @THANOS


It wouldn't, but it affects their enjoyment of the game, and them trying to root for their team through the screen wont do anything.

I enjoyed the rivalry until the whining and hypocritical BS. Now I take every bit of enjoyment in watching this shellacking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only people I've noticed whining are Jays fans in this thread to be totally stax.

edit: What happened between these teams is what happens in baseball from time to time. Get over it. These teams did.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The only people I've noticed whining are Jays fans in this thread to be totally stax.


What would we have to whine about? Also, I'm talking about from their clubhouse and media not about posters here.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

home in time for the last 3 innings. Better than nothing. Go Jays!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

THANOS said:


> Not a chance. Sweep is imminent. It's Sanchez vs Lewis tomorrow :lol and all the commentary bias from TBS for Texas won't mean a damn thing.


Having to listen to ESPN radio yesterday while at work, Chris Berman is a good commentator


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*MrMr*, that is interesting. MLB Network was discussing the "many warts" of the Rangers bullpen a few nights ago but it looks like they, and I, were wrong. Thanks for letting me know. lol too bad the bullpen can't do much to help them in these first two games.
@THANOS GIANTS/Jays in the World Series would be spectacular! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, *THANOS* and *MrMr* about to come to blows in this thread tbstax, totes serious TO BE FAIR.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> *MrMr*, that is interesting. MLB Network was discussing the "many warts" of the Rangers bullpen a few nights ago but it looks like they, and I, were wrong. Thanks for letting me know. lol too bad the bullpen can't do much to help them in these first two games.
> @THANOS GIANTS/Jays in the World Series would be spectacular! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Also, *THANOS* and *MrMr* about to come to blows in this thread tbstax, totes serious TO BE FAIR.


It will happen! :banderas :mark:

I like Mr, he just took exception to my vicious enjoyment of the Texas heat stroke and citing of the bias in the commentating voice for this series . All that said, the umpiring has seemed to actually be favoring us so far, which is interesting lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit. Loriano is lucky that was not so much worse.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Holy shit. Loriano is lucky that was not so much worse.


Poor guy. Right off the back of skull. I hope he's not concussed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: :mark: *GAME 2 OF THE ONLY ALDS SERIES WORTH WATCHING STARTS IN 10 MINUTES!!!!!!!! GO GET 'EM, BOYS!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:



THANOS said:


> It will happen! :banderas :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Including last year, the home team is now 1-6 in this Jays/Rangers series. :wow


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Got kinda close there at the end. Hope Liriano is OK. Still, despite the couple of little bumps in the 8th, the Jays cruise to another win and go up 2-0. 

Tulo is just a monster in this series, 5 RBIs so far. And now the rest of the bats came out to play. My man Ezequiel with a big HR to go with Pillar and Edwin's solo bombs. Darvish just didn't have his best stuff today.

It was pretty satisfying seeing Osuna breeze by Odor for the strikeout in the bottom of the 9th. Those fastballs just about blew him out of his socks.

Always relieving when your team goes up 2-0 in a series, but there's still more ball to play. Jays have a stranglehold so far and have Texas in retreat, they just have to finish it off. Here's hoping the bats stay strong and Sanchez gets it done on Sunday at home.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colby Lewis v Aaron Sanchez in Game 3:brady6


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*SHUTOUT!!!!!!!*

KLUBER gave us just what we needed: a _*STELLAR*_ performance, especially when he got us out of that jam in the 3rd, and then the bullpen backed him up!! The offense was good too!!!! Loved seeing Lonnie Baseball with that BIG 3-run homer in the 2nd and the insurance runs that followed in the subsequent innings!!! Boston gave old boy a 7-year, $217,000,000 contract and he got sent to the dugout after only 3 and 1/3 innings of work???!!!! *I GUESS THAT'S THE PRICE YOU PAY!!!!!!!* :lmao :lmao :lmao

*THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE IS UP 2-0 NOW!!!!!!* Despite all the “experts”, “analysts” and TBS’ shitty, boring & somewhat Boston-biased announcers, *WE’RE ONE GLORIOUS WIN AWAY FROM MOVIN’ ON!!!!!!!!!* And even if Boston somehow manages to come back and win the next two at Fenway, they’ve *STILL* gotta come return here for game 5 and face a hostile crowd at the corner of Carnegie and Ontario!!!! BUT I DON’T WANT TO SEE THAT HAPPEN, DADDY-O!!!!!!!










*THEIR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL NOW, FELLAS!!!!!!! ONE WIN AWAY FROM THE ALCS!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON, BELIEVELAND!!!!!! DON’T BLOW THIS AGAINST THE SOX LIKE YOU DID IN 2007!!!!!!!!! TIMES HAVE CHANGED SINCE THEN AND HIS EXCELLENCY TITO FRANCONA IS ON OUR SIDE NOW!!!!!!! FINISH THE JOB AND SEND BIG PAPI INTO A LONG & PEACEFUL RETIREMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784501479507947524

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784543245346930692
*IT’S CLEVELAND AGAINST THE GODDAMN WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would have been happy with a split in Texas. Obviously over the moon with winning both.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This pitcher's duel in Chicago right now...










*EDIT:* One swing made all the difference. Tough luck for the black and orange, @DesolationRow  They'll regroup and get 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

THANOS said:


> By the end of this series, hopefully Bautista pimps the fuck out of his final bomb. I'm talking super batflip, shadow boxing down the line, blowing a kiss to Odor at 2nd, and JD feint KO'ing Bautista after he touches home to cap it off.
> 
> The hypocritical coward Rangers deserve no less. Desmond, Gomez, and Odor himself, have all bat flipped this season after HRs that meaned far less.



*I actually agree on the hypocritical part, but I may be biased as I love bat flips and don't see the issue (Bautista being one of my favorites may also play into it). *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a hell of a game between the Giants and Cubs. Both NLDS games delivered tonight.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Diamond Taurus said:


> *I actually agree on the hypocritical part, but I may be biased as I love bat flips and don't see the issue (Bautista being one of my favorites may also play into it). *


People complain about the bat flips because baseball tries to still live by the old-school Neanderthal rules about not showing up other players, acting like you've been there, etc. It's actually fun to watch players like Bautista and Harper show some emotion and act like they are having a blast playing a game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to @The Absolute and other WINDIANS fans, and thank you for the sentiments concerning the GIANTS game! @CamillePunk @Teh Kok @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

My one significant complaint is the "check swinging" call that was called a strike on a swing by Gorkys Hernandez in the 9th inning. And this isn't something I just started becoming irritated over because it directly impacted my own team. I've been thinking for a while now that the "check swing call" in MLB needs some fine-tuning. How to go about that? Will not be easy. Implementing robot umpiring and an electronic strike zone will probably be easier than solving this, but it needs to be addressed. The Red Sox-Indians game the night before ended on another "check swing call," but fortunately the umps in that case got it right: Dustin Pedroia _did_ swing, no matter how lively his protestations to the contrary became.

Here is the CBS Sports story on the Hernandez call: http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/l...-ninth-inning-rally-vs-cubs-before-it-starts/

Hernandez reaching first base to lead off the 9th would have been swell. In all probability, Bruce Bochy would have opted to leave Brandon Belt in to simply bunt Hernandez over rather than take out the team's best all-around hitter in 2016 for the platoon advantage against Aroldis Chapman. And since Eduardo Nunez clearly cannot run, that advantage, considering so much of Nunez's value comes from his speed, seems suspect at best. 

Of course, if Hernandez is at second base with one out when osey2 comes up, perhaps the Cubs IBB Posey. I say that because I knew deep in my bone marrow that Posey was going to hit Chapman hard because I've seen Posey hit Chapman hard time and time again as their paths have crossed over the years. He sees Chapman exceedingly well, and Posey is the Giants' best fastball hitter by a few country miles. He salivates at the prospect of triple digit speed coming in through the zone. 

Ultimately, Hernandez was rung up, and the entire inning went awry. Posey's ball was probably half a centimeter away from landing in the first row (off the bat). Hunter Pence has been frustrating to watch.

Well, the whole offense--a term I am using as loosely as possible--has been frustrating to watch. 3 runs produced in 18 innings of postseason baseball and they're playing at a .500 clip thus far. Either this is the silliest game invented or every GIANTS fan should count his or her blessings. 

Of course, they were facing Noah Syndergaard and Jon Lester in those games. But, still. When the Giants made it into this tournament I was concerned about the lack of firepower from the lineup (a 98 wRC+ as a team, slightly below average, a considerable outlier among these postseason teams) and the bullpen. Through 18 innings of play the bullpen has thankfully been irrelevant, but the former source of worry has been liberally exposed. Even against merely average starting pitchers the Giants' undeniable lack of power compels them to almost spam the diamond with baserunners in a Sisyphean effort to score a damned run. The better the opposing pitcher, the less apt they are to spam the diamond with baserunners, and thus, less likely to score much.

Much of it comes down to simple sequencing, perhaps. The Giants' baserunning has been abysmal. Hunter Pence is almost a black hole as the cleanup hitter at the moment. (Although, to be fair, Pence had the bat almost taken out of his hands by the home plate umpire in the 9th against Chapman. Two horrendous calls, the two worst strike calls in the entire game. If the ump were so lenient with strike calls in the previous half-inning, Cueto would have struck Javier Baez out before he ever homered into that basket of deplorables.) Castoffs and rookies and inspirational stories ripe for a Disney movie pepper a considerable swath of the lineup. The 2010 Giants team were dubbed "The Misfits." Take a look at that September/October 2010 Giants lineup, everyone. Aside from a particularly impactful rookie whose countenance shines brightly before you, osey2, a cherubic angel, aside from him... All fellas who were either out of baseball within a year or two, or limping along playing terribly on some overpriced contract for the Giants, Dodgers or some other team, or receding to bench bat/utility player/fourth outfielder role all over again. That was the year Aubrey Huff was arguably the NL MVP for the first five months of the season. Yeah... Kind of unlikely, both at the time and maybe even more so in retrospect.

But that lineup, that lineup of dead pull sluggers past their prime, of waiver wire pickups who suddenly became Joe DiMaggio for a few weeks in September or October 2010, gave me more confidence than this one. At least they hit with power (in fact, sometimes it seemed like that was _all_ they ever did, haha). 2016 has been a year of Buster Posey warning track shots like tonight. Oh so close. But when the power factor is so small, it may be a good idea to not behave like imbeciles while running the bases. Just a thought, everyone. 

Also in the interest of impartiality it should perhaps be noted for the record that Syndergaard was robbed of at least 6-8 strike calls against the Giants as the pitches were so filthy at the bottom rung of the strike zone that they actually fooled the umpire just as they had fooled the Giants hitters. And Bumgarner got a net plus of 3 strike calls, maybe even 4, which were balls but that is what happens when you have an elite pitch-framer in MVPOSEY! :mark: :side:

Okay, I've gone long enough without giving Johnny "B. Goode" CUETO the credit he deserves. This man is a miracle. Every penny the Giants paid him was worth it. Cueto has been a treasure and is probably the single greatest reason why this Giants team actually made it into the postseason. @AryaDark @Pratchett

This says it all:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784611703883460608 10 Ks, NO WALKS, and 3 hits. Magnificent. 

This was a winnable game, and in some ways it felt like the Giants should have won it, but they did not. The winning team of Game 1 in a five-game series wins the five-game series approximately 70% of the time. So it's kind of a big deal. 

That said... It's baseball baby so anything can and will happen! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh the Giants might want to get it together because they're in quite the hole now, it seems...and no controversial check swings tonight to blame it on, either...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

GIANTS are on the brink of elimination. *EVEN YEAR, HAST THOU FORSAKEN US IN OUR TIME OF NEED????!!!! THE '54 REMATCH MUST COME TO FRUITION!!!!*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Arrieta pls finish this


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope the Jays finish this today. Don't give Texas any hope


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Was really looking forward to the WINDIANS game, especially because of this Brady shit show going on right now. Everything sucks today. :hogan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Jays/Rangers game is shaping up to be a doozy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lose the game and get eliminated on a bad throw, guys :mj2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OMFG

I just realized 3 of my boyfriends all played/play for Texas.

Frank Catalanotto
CJ Wilson
Cole Hamels (worst name ever)


My mind is blown.


Anyway, some donkey on facebook asked a family member if the Jays won. I mean, fuck, is it that hard to look up the score, or even just turn the TV on?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What a game that was. Tons of drama, back and forth, balls flying out of the yard and that ending with GOAT Donaldson, seeing an opportunity and winning the ALDS. Way to fucking go guys, pats on everyone's backs. And my man Ezequiel continues swinging a hot bat, looks like he's trying out for a starting job next season.


But by far the best part is that the error that won the Jays the game was committed by none other than Odor. :ha



As the sign of the night said in the stands, "its better to get punched out in May than to get knocked out in October."


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*That's Josh "Bringer of Rain" Donaldson for you. Wanted the Rangers to win this series, but considering that I like the middle of Jays order too much, I'm definitely rooting for them to represent the AL after beating the Windians (hopefully).*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like tonight's game was the one we've been waiting to see since this goddamn series started. Another series win for Toronto in this new rivalry. The writing was on the wall with game 1. The Jays came straight out of the gates firing ever since then and the Rangers couldn't match their energy or passion. (And nothing signified that more than the final play of tonight's game when a simple ground ball, that should have been a routine double play, turned into a walk-off victory.)

Congrats on advancing, Jays fans! @THANOS @JM @RKing85 @KO Bossy

Your opponent will be with you momentarily.... .....*JUST AS SOON AS THE RAIN STOPS FALLING IN BEANTOWN AND THE WINDIANS MANIFEST DESTINY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well that series went better than I possibly could have hoped for. What a game. The drama. And nobody threw any beers! win win!

The best sign was the awesome "I'd rather be punched out in May than knocked out in October". I want to shake the hand of the man who made that sign.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> OMFG
> 
> I just realized 3 of my boyfriends all played/play for Texas.
> 
> ...


I get Frank and Cole but CJ? pls lrn to boyfriend (aka lrn2bfpls) better imo

CJ Wilson is probably the biggest douchebag ever to play games. He'd only leave you BROKEN HEARTED.




Congrats to Jays fans here. I was hoping for a 5 game classic but we don't have the starting pitching for that rip.

and yeah that sign is god tier:brady6


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I get Frank and Cole but CJ? pls lrn to boyfriend (aka lrn2bfpls) better imo
> 
> CJ Wilson is probably the biggest douchebag ever to play games. He'd only leave you BROKEN HEARTED.
> 
> ...


I feel for you Mr, I'm disappointed that your team is gone, just wish they weren't the Rangers :shane2

I'm actually quite happy that this series was played strictly on the field though without any revenge antics. I hope that's the end of the whining and head hunting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

* "I just witnessed your last batting practice ever."*

THESE WERE THE *SAVAGE* WORDS THAT JASON KIPNIS SAID TO DAVID ORTIZ BEFORE TONIGHT'S GAME!!!!!! Big Papi is a legend and will be a surefire first ballot hall of famer… …*BUT HIS TIME IS OVER AND THE WINDIANS ARE MOVIN’ ON!!!!!!!* I was concerned in the 5th when the Sox scored. Tomlin looked shaky and I was hoping Tito would take him out of the game before things got too out of hand. Glad to see Miller DA GOAT came through in relief once again. And that 2-run homer by *COCO* in the 5th was just too clutch! *HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA HAS PROVED WHY HE'S ONE OF THE BEST MANAGERS IN THE LEAGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No disrespect to all the Sox fans on this forum (or the people who were rooting for the Sox over us), but they just couldn’t keep up _AT ALL!!!!_ Throughout all three of the games of this series, Boston couldn’t match our energy or effort on _EITHER_ side of the ball. None of their starters in this series lasted more than 5 innings and their red-hot bats were cooled off by our bullpen. (Minus Cody Allen, who continues to be a fucking liability for us as a closer.) And where are all those “experts” and “analysts” who had us losing this series? Oh yeah, that's right.... ......*I DON'T CARE!!!!!!!* Injuries and experts be damned: with our strong bullpen, our consistent offense and our AMAZING manager, the sky’s the limit for Believeland’s team!!!

*TO THE ALCS WE GOOOOOO!!!!!! TIME FOR ANOTHER CLEVELAND VERSUS TORONTO PLAYOFF MATCH-UP!!!!!!!!! THEY’RE GONNA BE A HANDFUL AND I’M CERTAIN THIS SERIES WILL BE FULL OF DRAMA, MUCH LIKE OUR REGULAR SEASON GAMES AGAINST THEM!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I’M LOOKING FORWARD TO FIGHTING A WORTHY OPPONENT AFTER WIPING THE FLOOR WITH THESE BEANTOWN SCRUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CLEVELAND AGAINST THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET’S GO, YOU MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bring it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So many RBIs from our pitchers.... god this team is fun to watch.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> * "I just witnessed your last batting practice ever."*
> 
> THESE WERE THE *SAVAGE* WORDS THAT JASON KIPNIS SAID TO DAVID ORTIZ BEFORE TONIGHT'S GAME!!!!!! Big Papi is a legend and will be a surefire first ballot hall of famer… …*BUT HIS TIME IS OVER AND THE WINDIANS ARE MOVIN’ ON!!!!!!!* I was concerned in the 5th when the Sox scored. Tomlin looked shaky and I was hoping Tito would take him out of the game before things got too out of hand. Glad to see Miller DA GOAT came through in relief once again. And that 2-run homer by *COCO* in the 5th was just too clutch! *HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA HAS PROVED WHY HE'S ONE OF THE BEST MANAGERS IN THE LEAGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


I absolutely can't wait . This is a rivalry I'm looking forward to. It's the battle for Mark Shapiro's heart.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> I absolutely can't wait . This is a rivalry I'm looking forward to. It's the battle for Mark Shapiro's heart.


:lol

It's funny because when I mentioned the possibility of the Toronto/Cleveland ALCS a few months ago, I had no idea it would actually come to fruition. I just mentioned it as kind of a pipe dream and figured one of us would get knocked out first. But thanks to two very apathetic teams in the form of the Rangers and Red Sox, we were able to get the sweeps and set up what should be an *EPIC* ALCS. I hope this thing goes to seven games.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Boston, remember how you paid David Price $217 million? Remember how he told you he was saving his best stuff for the post season? Remember how he started game 2 and lasted just over 3 innings and allowed in 5 runs? Remember how you guys got swept by Cleveland? Remember how Jason Kipnis was drinking Big Papi's tears while Rick Porcello was drinking his shame? Remember how Terry Francona was laughing at John Farrell and calling him a noob?

That was pretty funny.



Cleveland vs Toronto in the ALCS, huh? Should be an interesting match up to say the least. We see Boston too much during the season, so at least this feels fresh. Hopefully we won't have to see any 19 inning snooze fests that result in infielders being brought in to pitch, though. I foresee this series being much closer than each of the respective division series, since quite frankly Cleveland and Toronto blew past their opponents without too much trouble. 

It all goes down Sunday....Sunday...SUNDAY....errr....Friday....Friday...FRIDAY!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MLB has to hate this Cleveland/Toronto ALCS.

C'mon Jays, let's slaughter those Indians!!!!

(Wait, is that culturally offensive?)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I foresee this series being much closer than each of the respective division series, since quite frankly Cleveland and Toronto blew past their opponents without too much trouble.


Not to mention the fact that most of our games this season came right down to the wire, like the 19-inning thriller, Jose's 8th inning 2-run bomb back in August, and Naquin's sac fly walk off. And of course, there was this little gem right here:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cubs will be unbeatable if replay officials are cheating for them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: :mark: *THIS GIANTS GAME RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVEN YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Your boner for the Giants is a bit obscene, the absolute.

Cubs don't let this go back to Chicago, for fucks sake


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*CUBBIES RESPOND WITH A 2-RUN HOMER!!!!! THEY'RE TIED IN THE 9TH, FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Perfect Poster said:


> Your boner for the Giants is a bit obscene, the absolute.


Just a fan of good playoff baseball, my friend. Also, I'm still hoping for a Giants/Windians world series in the same year that we got a Cavs/Warriors Finals.

EDIT: *ESPECIALLY* since Cleveland and Toronto are about to face off in a league/conference championship series. Last time this happened, things ended quite well for us.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This game should have been over... would have been over if the Cubs had a closer that was more worried about actually pitching well instead of bieng a show off and trying to throw a god damn rocket. If the Giants win this series because of that, Chapman will forever be the new goat for Chicago. No excuse to let a poor offense get the better of you.

EDIT: What the fuck... no hustle in Montgomery in back to back half innings. Does he not give a shit that this can clinch for his team?

EDIT AGAIN: I can't anymore. Off to bed. If you can't be assed to take the bat of your shoulder for two straight "SMASH ME!" Pitches then it's clear you shouldn't be out there batting. So tired of them trying to draw out pitches this late in a game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck, what a game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:maury

Nice finish. Stayed up half the night to watch this slugfest. Great game; definitely the best one of the postseason so far. Even year strikes again.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This postseason :banderas


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Delete


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry Cubs fans. This was your team's shot. You had a good run this season, but this one is now over. 

The good news for Chicago Cubs fans is that this is just the beginning. You will have quite a few odd year shots at this thing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Indians to destroy the even year magic imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Absolute @The Son Shala @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Teh Kok @RetepAdam. @Sol Katti @T. Cock 

:woo :woo WHAT A GAME, WHAT A GAME!!! :woo :woo

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone 

AT&T PARK LAST NIGHT! :woo :woo :woo

Firstly we all knew, secretly, deep down in our hearts, that :bum was still a human being, and not some divinely-sanctioned weapon of mass destruction broken down into molecular energy, a potent eigenstate of the molecular Hamiltonian, providing all of the electronic and vibrational of the equilibrium geometry of the molecule, harnessed on a remote Pacific island somewhere with Richard Attenborough pretending he's Walt Disney and Samuel L. Jackson chain-smoking, to create this superhuman monster for the postseason. 

I recall each and every :bum start in the postseason, for his career, and believe it or not, he's been roughed up from time to time. Granted, the two most notable occasions were in 2012 when *LC*'s REDS unfairly took advantage of his flawed mechanical delivery in Game 2 of the NLDS, and of course those Vile, Villainous Cardinals did likewise in Game 1 of the NLCS. So those don't really even count; the Even-Year Deities have spoken to me in visions formed of San Francisco fog and patterns of spilled beer near my seat forming unmistakable visages, and they have informed me, and now allow me to let you all know, once and for all, that those outings were not canon. 

Yet tonight's was! And what a painful night it could have been. Jake Arrieta had the temerity to hit a three-run home run off of :bum and that was simply bad manners. 

Never fear, though. For the Even Year reckoning was waiting for the Chicago Cubs in the 8th inning. "What a pathetic offense you all have," bellowed a belligerent Cubs fan from a section over. "You all SUCK!" Where have all the flowers gone? And, where have all the benevolent, plucky, just-happy-to-be-here-in-your-ballpark-please-don't-hurt-my-downtrodden-and-forever-cursed-team-too-badly-today, deer-in-the-headlights Cubs fans gone? Surely they still exist but a certain bawdy band of misfits and ne'er-do-wells have joined their ranks like true scallywags and rapscallions. 

Fortunately the GIANTS shut that Cubs fan up as they put together one superlative at-bat after another against the ostensibly indomitable, but occasionally wild, Aroldis Chapman. It has been reported that Gillaspie has never seen a 100-mile-per-hour pitch in the majors before he successfully turned on Chapman's 102-mph fastball offering for the spectacular, out-of-body-experience go-ahead triple. Gillaspie is a career .203 hitter against lefties and here he was facing the best lefty reliever in the game in all likelihood. Chapman has made mincemeat out of lefties since the day he showed up, brutalizing them by holding them to a .122 mark throughout his entire career. Brandon Crawford would drive Gillaspie in with an RBI single, and Joe MVPanik walked, which meant that three straight left-handed batters reached base against Chapman. Only 12 lefties had reached base against Chapman _all season_. Coincidence? Even Year Magic? You decide. 

That is truly one of the things about this GIANTS team, however. They are not a strong offensive unit but their lefties hit lefties with the best of 'em. And last night they had to hit the best bullpen lefty! :woo

Speaking of scallywags and rapscallions, the individual who attempted to provoke my friend into a fight over a misunderstanding of seat location (_in the top of the 9th inning!!!!!_, screaming profanities into his face and acting like the personification of some insipid "Best-of-Ghetto-Cliches Album, Side A" at the incessant urging of your woman before your eight extremely small children and with your two friends flanking you as you knocked his baseball cap off, shoved him and sought to draw him into a fight, which surely would have brought on your auxiliary forces, I thank you for reconsidering after seeing the look I shot you as I was not interested in spending hours of my evening filling out police forms. "Is this yo' boy, [email protected]?" you asked my friend, having used that word approximately eight hundred times in the four unpleasant minutes you entered the orbit of my life. My friend said, "Boy? Shut your fucking mouth, this is goddamned Galactus, Eater-of-Worlds!" Have to admit, it was difficult to keep a straight face until this family departed our section. 

So, back at the ranch. as the entire section of fans was just beginning to cool off from that experience, Sergio Romo was busily walking Dexter Fowler because of course he was. My friend and I turned to one another. "A dinger ties it up," we both muttered with rueful, preemptive scorn, as though we had been privy to knowledge gleaned from the future. *LC*, *MrMr* and *scrilla* will say that I am in the future. :side: And yes it's true, *scrilla*, you have to be careful with your zealous cheering leading to jinxes. :mj

Kris Bryant, surely this season's NL MVP, tied it up with a home run off of the stupid Chevron cars in left field. 

The defensive derring-do cannot be overstated. There were many fantastic catches in the outfield by both teams. Such dismay when osey2, who was stupendous at the plate tonight, going 3-5 with a walk, lined into a double play as Almaro, Jr. made the excellent catch in right field. Denard Span made a fine catch in center, too, which the blind, crooked or altogether attention-deficit-afflicted umpires initially ruled a trap. They reversed the call with replay, however! :dancingpenguin

And so it was that in the 13th inning, Crawford doubled and Joe MVPanik doubled him in to win the game! Those left-handed batters against that left-handed pitching! :mark:

Exhausted. Need sleep. Friend took me to last night's game, so I'm taking him to tonight's! :mark: 

Congratulations to your Cleveland WINDIANS, *The Absolute*! A fantastic series sweep! :mark: So long, Big Papi! :woo WINDIANS! :mark: Can the GIANTS reach the League Championship Series as the WINDIANS have? It's an uphill battle but the GIANTS specialize in October Torture Baseball! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: GIANTS :mark:

osey2 :bum ence (lol infield single) 

MVGILLASPIE! MVPANIK! MVBLANCO! 

MVBULLPEN! They were just swell! 

Goodnight, everyone! :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dancingpenguin :dance :dance2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

THANOS said:


>


I wouldn't want to willingly step foot in Cleveland either.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Congratulations to your Cleveland WINDIANS, *The Absolute*! A fantastic series sweep! :mark: So long, Big Papi! :woo WINDIANS! :mark: Can the GIANTS reach the League Championship Series as the WINDIANS have? It's an uphill battle but the GIANTS specialize in October Torture Baseball! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Thanks brother! It's been smooth sailing thus far. (Minus Cody Allen's alarmingly horrible pitching. :side I suspect that will change this Friday when the Jays come to town. But with Texas gone, we've secured home-field advantage throughout the rest of the playoffs and I hope we can use that to our advantage.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Dodgers pen is blowing this great game that Kershaw has given them. Sheesh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> The Dodgers pen is blowing this great game that Kershaw has given them. Sheesh.


I see @DesolationRow 's voodoo dolls are working well. :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Baez with that *AMAZING* ground ball play. :banderas

Too bad it didn't count though.

This game is shaping up to be another slugfest.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy fuck. The Giants had a sure thing in the 9th and their pitchers blew it. So much for that universe-imploding Windians/Giants World Series.

Keep your head up, @DesolationRow. This black and orange team fought valiantly down the stretch & did an outstanding job for a team that *almost* didn't make the postseason. They'll be back next October.

Goodbye Even Year. :hogan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Giants fucked up not leaving Moore in the game. Hell of a comeback by the Cubs, they're looking like a team of destiny right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good series Giants... but I hate you for the heart attacks. God damn, can't the Cubbies just do the postseason easy?! Though, please let the end of hte even series run be the curse breaker. Please please please don't give us 2003 again. 

I guess the good thing about this, we got the most dangerous pitching staff out of the way... bad thing, if its the Nats we have to worry about keeping up. Not like the Giants stepped down and didn't force two slugfests >.<


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> Sorry Cubs fans. This was your team's shot. You had a good run this season, but this one is now over.
> 
> The good news for Chicago Cubs fans is that this is just the beginning. You will have quite a few odd year shots at this thing.


Not even a Cubs fan but thought I bring this back up. 0:smile2::grin2:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy shit!! What a comeback!! This Cubs team doesn't give up roud

Giants were the team that scared me the most heading into the post season. Now I'm more confident heading forward and hopefully so are the Cubs. 

Back to the NLCS. Let's fucking go!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I love postseason baseball so much :sodone I'm sorry @DesolationRow :mj2 You guys had a hell of a run, to get this far with that bullpen and it's struggling is something to take on this defeat. But it was just too much. 

They really going to need to shake things up in the off season. I mean, just 3 outs away amd leading by 3 :no:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786056289440759808



:ha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> “[Baseball] breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. The game begins in the spring, when everything else begins again, and it blossoms in the summer, filling the afternoons and evenings, and then as soon as the chill rains come, it stops and leaves you to face the fall all alone. You count on it, rely on it to buffer the passage of time, to keep the memory of sunshine and high skies alive, and then just when the days are all twilight, when you need it most, it stops.”


:jose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for the kind thoughts and remarks, @The Absolute, @Notorious, @The Son Shala, @H and others. Most appreciated! Best of luck to your Windians going forward, *The Absolute*!
@AryaDark @scrilla @CamillePunk @Teh Kok @Pratchett

When Matt Moore, who pitched an exemplary gem. 1 ER, 2 R, 10 K, 2 H, 2 BB... Astonishing. The Cubs seemed to have almost no chance against him. By the 8th inning it seemed as though a statue of MVMOORE may be created. 

As the bottom of the eighth concluded, all I could say was, 

"Bochy should just bring Moore back out to finish this." 

It was a questionable thought. A starting pitcher at almost 120 pitches, having thrown eight wonderful innings against a powerful offense, with that offense's 2-4 hitters returning to the plate in the top of the ninth. 

Why did I have it? Because I have watched hundreds of hours of 2016 GIANTS baseball... and those hundreds of hours of GIANTS baseball informed me of something. And that something is

*DON'T TRUST THE BULLPEN. WITH ANYTHING.*

Granted, on one hand, the very previous game should have assuaged some fears. The bullpen had to pitch eight whole innings and only surrendered two runs. The bullpen was the actual star of that game! 

Yet because of the wear and tear picked up from that experience, my instincts were telling me, "No. Take the stellar 'pen performance from Game 3 as the improbable gift that it was. Do not go back to that well tonight. Leave Moore in."

"Leave Moore in."

"Leave Moore in."

As Derek Law was giving up a fairly weakly-struck ground ball that just so happened to find a little hole, I could not help but say aloud, "Leave Moore in." As Bruce Bochy motioned for Javier Lopez (!!!???) to pitch against Anthony Rizzo, I said, "Leave Law in." 

Why Lopez, who has liberally displayed conspicuous signs of not being terribly effective anymore, got the first crack out of the 'pen as the lefty of first resort over Will Smith still leaves me befuddled. Bochy loves his veterans. Always has, always will. Lopez walking Rizzo did not surprise me. Do not believe it surprised a single soul attending the game.

"Don't bring in Romo," I said.

Bochy brought in Romo. 

"Don't bring Smith in right here, because Maddon will simply bring in Contreras to bat." 

Bochy brought in Smith "right here."

What I'm saying is, I should be managing the San Francisco Giants.

No, I am not saying that. I am saying that on this night, in this circumstance, with these players available, against these other players, and with Jupiter on its present trajectory, circling the zodiac over its 12-year run, the Planet of Luck, or so those who write those asinine horoscopes would say it is, I was gifted with visions and voices. 

Or perhaps baseball is all just a guessing game. Will the pitcher throw a fastball to start the at-bat? Which location? Two-seamer tailing away high, or four-seamer over the hands? Is a fastball truly coming with a 3-1 count? Are the pitcher's mechanics right? Is he in an unstoppable groove, so to speak, a state of mind and body that is so ethereal and exquisite and undefinable that we cannot categorize nor quantify it but for using the most basic statistics and through the old critical "eyeball test"?

Moore appeared to have been in such a "groove." 

Bochy went to the leaky ship and the leaky ship was blown out of the water. 

Bochy is still on that field, you know. Walking back and forth, from dugout to mound, and back again, signaling to the bullpen, over and over, seeking to take the ball away from a pitcher on the mound who is not there. And he will go on walking back and forth, from dugout to mound, for the rest of his days... In _The Twilight Zone_... Right, Mr. *SHIV*?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786050560441081856
The bullpen was a gaping, nearly fatal wound of a problem all season long. By most statistical measurements, the worst bullpen in the history of the San Francisco Giants. This was an epical, historic collapse, but it was altogether fitting and not in the least bit surprising as a way by which the whole season concluded. 

It was numbing. It seemed appropriate.

"It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. The game begins in the spring, when everything else begins again, and it blossoms in the summer, filling the afternoons and evenings, and then as soon as the chill rains come, it stops and leaves you to face the fall alone. You count on it, rely on it to buffer the passage of time, to keep the memory of sunshine and high skies alive, and then just when the days are all twilight, when you need it most, it stops. Today, October 2, a Sunday of rain and broken branches and leaf-clogged drains and slick streets, it stopped and summer was gone." 

--A. Bartlett Giamatti 

For three even years in a row, the GIANTS and their fans earned their way to dancing all the way through winter. I would accept thirty years of improbably devastating conclusions to a baseball season that says goodbye to summer as the price to be paid.

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> Not even a Cubs fan but thought I bring this back up. 0:smile2::grin2:


:garrett



The magic died this night, this most even of years. But what is dead may never die but rises harder and stronger. Was a new magic born in San Francisco this night? We will find out in the coming days.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Even year magic is dead, all hail the return to the logic of illogicicy(read Cub s ain't ever winning :ti)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok let's talk about Clayton Kershaw.

What the fuck is up with this dude in the post season?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bullpen lets him down. He's had like 9 of 14 inherited runners score, while I think your average reliever would probably only allow 4-5 of them to score. His ERA is over 1.50 points higher than his FIP in the postseason, which is crazy. He pitched well through 6 yesterday and typically only has that one big blowup inning, with some runs scoring bc of their poor bullpen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Ok let's talk about Clayton Kershaw.
> 
> What the fuck is up with this dude in the post season?


It seems he goes to the same therapist as David Price.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

1 hour and 6 minute 7th inning tonight between the Nats and the Dodgers.

Nats used 6 pitchers.

that's nuts.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Chicago in 5:* The Dodgers are good, but this Cubbies team is far too formidable on both sides of the ball. I doubt anyone will argue over the outcome of this series; it's only a matter of how many games it will take.

*Cleveland in 6 (or perhaps 7):* Toronto will put up a good fight and they've got powerful bats and great starters going for them. But we just silenced the best offensive team in the AL and sent one of the greatest sluggers of all time into retirement. And given his *extensive* post-season managerial experience, I expect His Excellency Terry Francona to orchestrate another masterpiece despite not having Cookie, Brantley and Salazar. The Windians will probably follow the same strategy that brought them to this dance: use their excellent base-running to score runs early, tack on some insurance runs in subsequent innings, then let the reliable bullpen do the rest. It'll be a tough series and there might be some dramatic finishes, but I think we'll be raising the pennant when the dust settles.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Ok let's talk about Clayton Kershaw.
> 
> What the fuck is up with this dude in the post season?


I think he kinda proved my point last night 

He's still the guy I'd want in a winner take all scenario. If the schedule goes the way I think it does, he should be able to pitch game 3 and game 7 with mostly normal rest, though I wouldn't be surprised if they had him pitch game six if they needed a win and just bullpen game 7 like they did against Washington.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

No Nats, update please. Cubs fans rejoice that you won't have to worry about the Murphy curse this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That Dodgers/Nationals game last night was phenomenally dramatic. 

While the Cubs could very well defeat the Dodgers in the NLCS, @The Absolute, I honestly see the Cubs as being eminently beatable, best team in baseball or no.

The Giants starting pitching proved in the NLDS (save for SHARK) that excellent breaking balls can and will neutralize Chicago's admittedly fearsome lineup. Obviously almost anything can happen in a short series, and it's possible that the Cubs will annihilate the Dodgers' pitching (which could definitely be tired), but if the Dodgers--whose starting pitching, between Clayton Kershaw, Rich Hill and Kenta Maeda, at least, boasts some of the finer breaking balls in the game today--apply the lessons of the Giants' starting pitchers against the Cubbies, they most certainly could upset the North-Siders. 

While the Cubs won the NLDS 3-1, only one of their wins was decisive, and another required an historically epic bullpen meltdown "highlighted" by a major defensive miscue by one of the better defensive infielders in the majors. The Giants had one of the weakest bullpens in baseball in 2016 but aside from that glaring issue, what both the season series and the NLDS seemed to indicate is that the talent level between the Giants and Cubs was considerably closer than many analysts would care to admit. No, the Giants didn't have the killer lineup, but they were at least somewhat better defensively, in a bigger ballpark, and the rotation as set following the All-Star break with the introduction of MVMOORE was not an entity that paled in comparison to the Cubs' rotation at all. So long as they pitched and defended they were in each game. They didn't pitch in Game 2 and the defensive flaws and bullpen implosion doomed them in Game 4, which they should have won easily. 

The biggest problem for the Dodgers is that Kershaw has to be at least somewhat gassed at this point, and they have been babying Maeda all year long, giving him an extra day of rest whenever and however possible. So Maeda will be starting Game 1 on only four days of rest (which is fine of course but he's not used to it) and their rotation beyond him is a bit scrambled from going a grueling five games with the Nats which saw Hill taking the hill. (And when I say that Kershaw is gassed, I'm sure that just a few short days of rest will do him a world of good.) 

The Nationals seem doomed to walk the world title-less and pennant-less. The Strasburg Shutdown from 2012 was too much of a brazen statement of arrogance for the baseball gods to not vindictively punish for many years.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@DesolationRow

You make some excellent points, my friend. The mistakes made by the Giants bullpen and defense helped Chicago a lot (*especially* in game 4). But even if we push San Fran's errors aside, I doubt the Dodgers will be able to withstand another epic clash after the beating they took from Washington. As you pointed out, one of their biggest problems will be their starting rotation.

Kershaw and Hill pitched their hearts out in the NLDS and Dave Roberts had to switch some things around to make up for that. Even though they've got a few days of rest, I'm sure that the wear and tear of that previous series will still take its toll on them (and perhaps the rest of the team too). And let's not forget that the Dodgers offense has not done so well against southpaws and they have to deal with Chapman, Montgomery, Wood, and Lester.

Meanwhile, the Cubbies will be coming in with 4 full days of rest, no crucial injuries, and they're backed by one of the best managers in the game today. Maddon's probably been using this time off to watch the Dodgers & Nats games like a vulture and formulate a game plan.

So the Cubs may indeed be a beatable team, but the odds against the Dodgers are far too great. The Washington series took too much out of them and I don't think they'll have the stamina to keep up with a healthy & rested Cubs team. With the right amount of vigor and determination, they might manage to take this series all the way to 6 games. But I can't imagine any scenario where they win the pennant.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> *Chicago in 5:* The Dodgers are good, but this Cubbies team is far too formidable on both sides of the ball. I doubt anyone will argue over the outcome of this series; it's only a matter of how many games it will take.
> 
> *Cleveland in 6 (or perhaps 7):* Toronto will put up a good fight and they've got powerful bats and great starters going for them. But we just silenced the best offensive team in the AL and sent one of the greatest sluggers of all time into retirement. And given his *extensive* post-season managerial experience, I expect His Excellency Terry Francona to orchestrate another masterpiece despite not having Cookie, Brantley and Salazar. The Windians will probably follow the same strategy that brought them to this dance: use their excellent base-running to score runs early, tack on some insurance runs in subsequent innings, then let the reliable bullpen do the rest. It'll be a tough series and there might be some dramatic finishes, but I think we'll be raising the pennant when the dust settles.


The Tribe vs The Jays will be a good series no question. I have the Jays winning in 6-7 but maybe I'm a touch bias :lol . I think it all comes down to timely hitting for the Jays for them to pull off the win. They've struggled all through September , and while they've done much better in the playoffs they still have issues driving in runners . Jays leave too many men on , now that wouldn't be a huge issue if the pitching can be lights out like they're capable of, but the bats have to come alive


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> The Tribe vs The Jays will be a good series no question. I have the Jays winning in 6-7 but maybe I'm a touch bias :lol . I think it all comes down to timely hitting for the Jays for them to pull off the win. They've struggled all through September , and while they've done much better in the playoffs they still have issues driving in runners . Jays leave too many men on , now that wouldn't be a huge issue if the pitching can be lights out like they're capable of, but the bats have to come alive


Obviously I'm biased as well. The injuries definitely hurt our chances coming into the post-season, but I think Francona has done an excellent job with the guys he has. Our offense shouldn't be too much of a problem, especially when it comes to base-running. All they have to do is put the ball in play and let their speed do the rest. Our success/failure will depend on whether or not our starters and bullpen hold up. They proved last series that they can hold their ground and shutdown a great offensive team. But can they do to Toronto in a 7-game series what they did to Boston in a 5-game series? I'm hopeful that they can, but this is Toronto/Cleveland and anything can happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Concur with everything you say, @The Absolute! osey2

And while I will be happy for all of the Blue Jays fans here, including Hello @JM and @THANOS and @KO Bossy and everyone else, I hope your Windians play tremendously well and go after that American League Pennant! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> *Chicago in 5:* The Dodgers are good, but this Cubbies team is far too formidable on both sides of the ball. I doubt anyone will argue over the outcome of this series; it's only a matter of how many games it will take.
> 
> *Cleveland in 6 (or perhaps 7):* Toronto will put up a good fight and they've got powerful bats and great starters going for them. But we just silenced the best offensive team in the AL and sent one of the greatest sluggers of all time into retirement. And given his *extensive* post-season managerial experience, I expect His Excellency Terry Francona to orchestrate another masterpiece despite not having Cookie, Brantley and Salazar. The Windians will probably follow the same strategy that brought them to this dance: use their excellent base-running to score runs early, tack on some insurance runs in subsequent innings, then let the reliable bullpen do the rest. It'll be a tough series and there might be some dramatic finishes, but I think we'll be raising the pennant when the dust settles.


Disagreed.

Source: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/63015257-post1294.html


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto needs to get the bats going here. Low scoring games are going to favor Cleveland.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Estrada pitched so well, and one wrong one got capitalized on...


To be fair, I don't think Kluber is doing particularly well, either. Jays were making him work and his inability to get guys out with 2 strikes was really telling that tonight he isn't really bringing his A game. And his pitch count was extremely high even in the 3rd inning. Honestly, the ones hurting the Jays are...well, the Jays themselves. They've had RISPs all night and have failed to cash in.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Another Steptember Blue Jays game tonight. So frustrating to watch


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

atta boy JD, get a rally started.

can't throw away this game yet. Only down 2 and the big bats are coming up in the 8th.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: TRIBE JAYS NATS CUBS DODGERS*










*ROUND ONE OF THE RIVALRY IN THE NORTH GOES TO THE LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*KLUBOT* pitched another good ballgame, despite the fact that red-hot Jays offense got base hits in nearly *EVERY* inning tonight (and most of them came on 2-strike pitches). And of course, the defense and the bullpen (and by "the bullpen", I mean *MILLER TIME*) did their part to back up Kluber and keep the Jays from scoring. And what's this? Cody Allen came in and closed out the ninth _WITHOUT GIVING ME A HEART ATTACK????!!!!!!!! *IT'S ALMOST LIKE HE'S ACTUALLY GOOD AT PITCHING SOMETIMES!!!!!*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787121731248926720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787120652910141441
Our biggest problem tonight was the bats. Part of that may have been Estrada, who’s an amazing lights-out pitcher, but I think a lot of it was on us. I was on pins and needles until *LINDOR* hit that EPIC, difference-making homer in the 6th. We *HAVE* to get more aggressive on offense to survive this war. The Jays have a great starting rotation and they're not gonna let up so we’ve got to keep the heat on. Increase the intensity with more hits and more base-running. We can’t afford to be sluggish with the bats against Toronto or else they’ll leave us in the dust. Moving right along…

*ROUND 2 IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET’S KEEP THE MOMENTUM ROLLING, BELIEVELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE STARTING ROTATION MAY NOT BE COMPLETELY SOLID AND THE BATS MIGHT BE LUKEWARM, BUT I’M CONFIDENT WE’LL CONTINUE TO DO WHAT IT TAKES TO GET THE JOB DONE!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 DOWN, 7 MORE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CLEVELAND AGAINST THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm laughing my lady balls off right now!!

I told those Jays fuckers at work that Cleveland's gonna bring their bats and those assholes laughed and laughed and laughed.

WUT UP GAIZ


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm laughing my lady balls off right now!!
> 
> I told those Jays fuckers at work that Cleveland's gonna bring their bats and those assholes laughed and laughed and laughed.
> 
> WUT UP GAIZ


But they didn't bring their bats, they had less hits than the Jays and took advantage of one bad pitch. :lol

What happened was our bats couldn't drive any RISP in, Kluber pitched like an Ace and Miller was Miller.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> But they didn't bring their bats, they had less hits than the Jays and took advantage of one bad pitch. :lol
> 
> What happened was our bats couldn't drive any RISP in, Kluber pitched like an Ace and Miller was Miller.


This.

All of the pitchers in tonight's game (Estrada, Kluber, Miller and Allen) brought their A game, which contributed greatly to the lackluster offensive performance from both teams. The only difference, of course, was that one pitch that was right in Frankie Lindor's sweet spot. Our bats weren't hot; we just got really lucky on one pitch. Tonight didn't really tell us much except that great pitchers are great, but sometimes it only takes one mistake to cost them the game. At this point, this series could still go either way.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> This.
> 
> All of the pitchers in tonight's game (Estrada, Kluber, Miller and Allen) brought their A game, which contributed greatly to the lackluster offensive performance from both teams. The only difference, of course, was that one pitch that was right in Frankie Lindor's sweet spot. Our bats weren't hot; we just got really lucky on one pitch. Tonight didn't really tell us much except that great pitchers are great, but sometimes it only takes one mistake to cost them the game. At this point, this series could still go either way.


Absolutely Absolute. My hats off to your pitching though. That was a fantastic display. 

After Kluber, the drop-off is huge though, so it will be interesting to see if this continues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kinda chuckled when they mentioned that the Jays had scored 20+ vs Texas and were shut out tonight.

Well yeah, Kluber and Miller are two of the best pitchers in the game. Allen ain't bad either.

Toronto was close to beating Kluber too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> kinda chuckled when they mentioned that the Jays had scored 20+ vs Texas and were shut out tonight.
> 
> Well yeah, Kluber and Miller are two of the best pitchers in the game. Allen ain't bad either.
> 
> Toronto was close to beating Kluber too.


Agreed. We were 0-7 with RISP and had plenty of 2 strike hits off Kluber.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Absolutely Absolute. My hats off to your pitching though. That was a fantastic display.
> 
> After Kluber, the drop-off is huge though, so it will be interesting to see if this continues.


Thanks brother! But now the real fight begins because, as you pointed out, the rest of our starting rotation ain't on the same level as Kluber. Meanwhile, you guys have Happ, Stroman and Sanchez all waiting to feast on our sluggish offense. This worries me. Tomlin, Bauer and Clevinger are all gonna have to step up big time and pitch the best games of their careers if we want to keep this momentum going.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The American commentary is really bad, by the way. I was watching the game with my folks and my mom pointed out after about the 5th inning "are they ever going to talk about anything related to Toronto?" Seriously almost all of it focused on Cleveland.

Speaking of which, maybe its just me, but I wasn't blown away by Kluber tonight. He was pretty good, but he got himself into a bunch of jams that he was simply lucky enough to get out of. Miller was lights out, THAT was excellent pitching. If that's like 10/10, Kluber was like a 7. Estrada was wicked, too, just one bad pitch. Honestly, it was a pretty boring game. Jays didn't really help themselves, either. Martin is just doing atrociously in the post season right now, its like when he gets up there its an automatic out (or as I call it Justin Smoak syndrome).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boring game? srs? real life?

That game was great.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> The American commentary is really bad, by the way. I was watching the game with my folks and my mom pointed out after about the 5th inning "are they ever going to talk about anything related to Toronto?" Seriously almost all of it focused on Cleveland.


If it makes you feel any better, us Cleveland fans are also fed up with those fucking TBS broadcasters. They were complete shitlords during our series against Boston. Their announcing essentially consisted of: a) biased commentary toward the Red Sox, b) silly banter that no one wanted to hear, and c) short sentences recapping the current game situation followed by long silences. Pretty much every Cleveland fan I've seen online says they suck and need to be replaced ASAP.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, real life. Perhaps I'm not like you guys, but I don't consider pitcher's duels particularly enthralling. It doesn't move the game along, IMO. Runs move the game along, it makes the teams jockey for position and come back to try and outdo one another. Pitching duels stall the game because eventually someone HAS to win, and they'll play until someone does. So you could go until the 18th inning and it'll be pitching duels all day until one team scores a single run and its 1-0 as the final. Bar a highlight catch or play, its really just 17 stagnant innings.

Like, Game 3 of the ALDS between the Jays and Rangers. THAT, to me, is a great game. Rangers score an early lead, then the Jays come back, then Texas comes back, then Toronto comes back, its neck and neck until one error sends the Rangers home. There was drama, emotion, nail biting tension...that's what I watch post season baseball for. A 2-0 shutout where the Jays can't score runners after putting them on base and watching the Indians whiff at balls and ground out all night long until finally Estrada makes a mistake and Lindor puts one over the fence for the only runs of the game...that's not exactly what I call entertaining. Its monotonous, plodding and as I said, boring. Not every game has to have tons of runs score, but I'd usually like "some" offensive excitement that's more than a single play...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just win tomorrow and it's home field advantage in a best of 5. Wasted a gem of a pitching performance. That's the breaks I guess. 

Would love for the Jays to put the energy they waste bitching about strike calls into actually hitting the ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ernie Johnson and Ron Darling are great, Ron Darling especially. Don't let your feelings get hurt if they talk more about one team over the other.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought Game 1 between the Blue Jays and Indians was terrific. 

Have to respectfully disagree, @KO Bossy. And it's a bad sign when @LUCK likes your comment because he knows nothing about baseball. Sorry UDFK but it's true.

Pitching duels are precisely what move games along, whereas high-scoring affairs drag on forever. It's why the Red Sox seemingly always have the longest games in baseball, year after year, and the Rockies have some doozies, too. Don't get me wrong. Slugfests are pleasurable in their own right, especially when you are a fan of a team that plays in a canyon by the sea that has as little power as any team in MLB because they are a perspicuous change of pace, but the glory of baseball is in the anticipation. Obviously the sort of game you describe, Game 3 of the ALDS, between the Rangers and Blue Jays, with its ebb and flow, its waning and waxing waves of imperturbably evenly-matched madness, is a great deal of fun to bear witness to, so no complaints with that argument. 

That being said, when every pitch counts for so much, baseball is nerve-wracking and unpredictable and sublime, all at once. It's theatre of the absurd, it's _Grand Guignol_ for those who relish the quiet, eerie drama of a batter, his pulverulent batting gloves enfolding the thin handle of the bat, stepping into the batters' box and facing down the myriad weapons at the disposal of an ace starting pitcher the caliber of Kluber or Estrada, with the ballpark dimensions and factors and bitter autumnal weather battling the lineups just a little bit, that is something to behold. So much fun in baseball is considering what comes next. Oh, the count is 2-0, so will the pitcher succumb and throw the fastball? Will it be perfectly placed anyway as Estrada and Kluber placed most of theirs in Game last night? Estrada would occasionally go to that unfair changeup and steal a strike via the swing, as it were ("stealing a strike" is a metaphorical oxymoron there). Will the predictable pitch selection, the slider, be what Kluber delivers when having count leverage on Jose Bautista? 

Naturally, slugfests feature that same guessing game within the game at all times but somehow pitching duels elicit the finer, nimbler attributes, the penumbra of the game, as it were, the _je ne sais quoi_ of baseball, at its purest. That sense of anticipation with each pitch becomes enlarged, like a great towering dark cloud hanging over the entire battle. As Ron Darling asked, "Who's going to blink?" 

We would all like our sporting contests to truly describe who was better by way of who won, and who did not, but baseball is the cruelest game, and Blue Jays fans are feeling why right now, and rightly so. 

Estrada pitched a masterpiece but he made one mistake pitch (which wasn't even _that_ bad, as mistake pitches go) and that was the game. 

As wonderful as Estrada was against the Indians' somewhat ragged lineup, the story of the game for me was Kluber attempting to thwart the Blue Jays' proverbial murderers' row. 

Jays fans are not wrong to feel lousy about the runners stranded. By the men left on statistic, the Blue Jays were "better" offensively than the Indians, or Kluber was worse than Estrada, or what have you. 

Yet, at the same time, paradoxically, Kluber threw one stupendous pitch after another. Those tailing sinkers and cut fastballs and sliders, living on more corners than Barksdale crew dealers, simply sublime. 

What I saw, personally, was an ace pitcher nearly at the top of his game, battling one of the best lineups the entire world of baseball has to offer. It wasn't that he was unimpressive--it was that Toronto's hitters are just _that_ good.

On 0-2 count after 0-2 count, when he was attempting to throw a slider right off the corner or a paralysis fastball either on or right off of the corner, a Blue Jays hitter would take just a little bit of swing out and meet the ball, often hitting it the other way in the process. It was magnificent. Mays wept it was so wonderful, a pitcher doing almost everything right but hitters of such phenomenal stature that he had difficulty putting them away.

And yet he pitched with electric command. It was truly a monumental war, a dizzying game of both mind and body, on each side, that had me riveted from the first pitch all the way to Kluber's departure from the game. The Indians brought the relief pitching, for sure, as *MrMr* noted. All of the pitchers in this one are special.

That is the thing, though. Against the best pitchers it is usually difficult to string together hits, or baserunners. Cleveland was considerably luckier with their sequencing, as it were, and that was that. 

Definitively looking forward to Game 2. The rest of the Indians' rotation is comparatively questionable next to Kluber, and, yes, if there was ever a loss in all of 2016 that had me thinking, "This team's hitters are so good," it was Toronto's last night. Blue Jays fans should be feeling at least somewhat confident (I say somewhat because anything can and will happen). 

If the rest of this series is consistently anywhere near this good, we will all have been witnesses to a classic engagement over the 2016 American League Pennant.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest Chicago Cubs Fan said:


> Thought Game 1 between the Blue Jays and Indians was terrific.
> 
> Have to respectfully disagree, @KO Bossy. And it's a bad sign when @LUCK likes your comment because he knows nothing about baseball. Sorry UDFK but it's true.
> 
> ...


Its not that I even love slugfests where its like...10-9 or anything. I just like to feel like the game is moving along. See, a pitcher's duel, to me, feels like the game slows down greatly because runs aren't being scored. It may not be the case in actual time, but it feels slower to me. You seem to find great drama in every pitch, and as you said "its 2-0 in the count, does the pitcher use the fastball?" kind of thing. And that's fine, at times I get enjoyment out of that as well. But my enjoyment comes more out of "its 3-2 in the game, can the team preserve their lead? If I'm rooting for the team that's losing, can they muster up a comeback?" There's real adversity in the latter situation, and in the former the drama comes from them maintaining their level of play. From that, I derive entertainment. When its 0-0 and guys keep striking or grounding or popping out, the game feels like its stalled to me. The object of the game is to score more runs than your opponent. When nobody is scoring runs, the game isn't progressing. Now, you may feel that because its so neck and neck that there's enjoyment. I can respect that. I just like things to happen. I don't need blowouts or slugfests, even if its 3-2 that's something. There's been some offense in that case, and apparently a good amount of defense. Its a balance. When its 2-0 like last night and its almost all defense with a bare bit of offense (and I literally mean bare bit because it was one swing of the day), it feels like it drags. 

I remember years ago I went to a Jays game. They were playing Kansas City. We were taking my cousin and we arrived a bit late because of that, and when we got there it was 2-0 KC after the first inning. And that was the final score. The rest was a pitching duel between Halladay and whoever it was pitching for KC. Like...all the offense in the game we missed, and the rest was guys getting up to the plate and then sitting back down. I felt kinda ripped off at the time, the game felt dull. Now granted, I was a younger (like 15 at the time) and my tastes in baseball have matured. Still, I think people are kind of looking at last night's game with rose tinted glasses. I think because it was a playoff game and the crowd was into it from the get go that it made things seem a lot more interesting than they really were. If this was like...a May game between two teams not in contention...let's say Cincinnati and the Padres...and we got this same match up and same outcome, I don't think many of us would be particularly enthused. Its like pro wrestling-a great crowd can make a decent game seem way better than it is.

I get where you're coming from about pitching duels, and they can be entertaining, but when it shuts down the offense to the point nobody is winning, and thus the objective of the game isn't being achieved, as was the case last night, I'm just not as entertained. You can have a great pitcher's duel and have it be 3-1 or 3-2 and at least then, some offense has created a much more interesting scenario, IMO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There are good 1-0 games, and there are bad 1-0 games.

C'mon Jays, let's get a split and go home.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent post, @KO Bossy. 

There is no "right way" to enjoy baseball! :woo 

GO CUBS, though! :mark: :cheer


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joey Bats has to regret not signing a contract last summer. I figured he has cost himself at least $5 million a year with his performance this season.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

2-0 series lead for Cleveland. Damn, worst time for the Jays bats to dry up. Same issues with the Texas series, simply cannot score runs even in the high scoring games they had.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*AND JUST LIKE THAT, BELIEVELAND TAKES A 2-0 LEAD IN THE RIVALRY IN THE NORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Much like his game against Boston in the ALDS, Tomlin was shaky a few times and gave me some scares. We expected a quality drop-off in the starters after the dominant performance by *KLUBOT* last night! Thankfully, Tomlin found his confidence & rhythm and shut ‘em down. In fact, he did even better than I expected him to do. Gotta also give props to the bullpen and defense (ESPECIALLY the infield and :mark: :mark: :mark: *THAT SPECIAL GODDAMN TIME OF THE FUCKING DAY THAT US CLEVELAND FANS LIKE TO CALL MILLER TIME* :mark: :mark: :mark for having the starter’s back once again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787420602244042752
Offense is FINALLY starting find its groove too, thanks to *SLAMTANA’S EPIC* homer in the 2nd, Rajai Davis’ *INSANE* base-running, *AND THE WONDROUS FRANKIE LINDOR*, who continues to shine in his first post-season *EVER!!!!* I hope today’s game provided the spark that our bats needed because they’re gonna have to get *RED* hot and stay hot for the rest of this series!!

*WE’RE IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT NOW!!!!!!!!!!! ROUND 3 ON MONDAY!!!!!!!! INTO THE VALLEY OF DEATH WE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA KEEP OUR HEADS DOWN NOW OR ELSE THAT RAUCOUS TORONTO CROWD WILL GET UNDER OUR SKIN!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST STAY FOCUSED, KEEP PITCHING WELL & KEEP GETTING THOSE CRUCIAL HITS AND WE’LL BE FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 DOWN, 2 MORE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CLEVELAND AGAINST THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The way Toronto plays at SkyDome, it would not surprise me if the Jays win the next three. (Only to drop games six and seven in Cleveland)

ABC : Anyone But Chicago


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ChicagoFit said:


> The way Toronto plays at SkyDome, it would not surprise me if the Jays win the next three. (Only to drop games six and seven in Cleveland)
> 
> ABC : Anyone But Chicago


My heart wouldn't be able to take it


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Crown Baez the MVP right meow srs


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

El Conquistador said:


> Crown Baez the MVP right meow srs


He's such a dirtbag. Not human garbage like Chapman, but still a dirtbag.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If karma exists, the human garbage domestic abuser Aroldis Chapman will fail here with the bases loaded and no outs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I was about to give Chapman props for doing some clutch relief work, but the Dodgers just tied it. Looking forward to an exciting finish for this game.

*EDIT: MONTERO WITH THE CLUTCH GRAND SLAMMER THO!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:

*EDIT #2: FOWLER WITH A HOMER ON THE NEXT PITCH THOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL Dodgers bullpen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn it Cubbies... stop these heart stopping games and just win >.<

Please let this be the year. No 2003. No 2003. N0 2003. Let's end the drought.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@The Absolute: Congratulations to your Cleveland Indians' Game 2 win, making that ALCS 2-0! It will be much tougher in Toronto, where the Blue Jays' lineup will be particularly potent and fearsome--but it has to feel good to be 50% of the way to the World Series!

Meanwhile, though...

:mark: THAT MONTERO GRAND SLAM! :mark:

HEY MY FELLOW LIFELONG CUBS FANS @Sol Katti and @Kabraxal!!!!! WHOOHOO!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: THIS REMINDS ME OF THE PREVIOUS GOLDEN ERAS OF CUBS BASEBALL! THIS IS GONNA BE LIKE '07-08!!!! BY THAT I MEAN 1907 AND 1908, OF COURSE!!!!! :woo :woo :woo

:mark: CUBS! :mark: CUBS! :mark: CUBS! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@DesolationRow

Thanks brother. Our pitching has been *really* strong thus far, but the offense has got to step up and score. We can't afford anymore close, low-scoring games, especially since we're about to play in front of the most hostile crowd in the league. The Jays offense could explode and they'll be right back in this.

In other news, you're really gonna ride this Cubs bandwagon, aren't you?

:maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest Chicago Cubs Fan said:


> @The Absolute: Congratulations to your Cleveland Indians' Game 2 win, making that ALCS 2-0! It will be much tougher in Toronto, where the Blue Jays' lineup will be particularly potent and fearsome--but it has to feel good to be 50% of the way to the World Series!
> 
> Meanwhile, though...
> 
> ...


I hope it ends up the dream.... 2003 was it. Then that inning happened. But this year they have more angels to bend those posts for them so maybe that will break the curse. I want to buy tickets to the WS but... the Cubs have lost every game I've ever gone to (a lot by the way, not just one or two) and I think my great grandma would haunt my ass if I dared screw it up o.0



The Absolute said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> Thanks brother. Our pitching has been *really* strong thus far, but the offense has got to step up and score. We can't afford anymore close, low-scoring games, especially since we're about to play in front of the most hostile crowd in the league. The Jays offense could explode and they'll be right back in this.
> 
> ...


Let him ride... we Cubby faithful are not used to people jumping on. You are born on this wagon and you are NEVER getting off. I mean, 2003 the wagon was upended, burst into flame, and then we were raided by highwayman. We just built that rickety bitch right back up. Though that left back wheel's wobble really needs to be fixed. Someone should get on that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest Chicago Cubs Fan said:


> @The Absolute: Congratulations to your Cleveland Indians' Game 2 win, making that ALCS 2-0! It will be much tougher in Toronto, where the Blue Jays' lineup will be particularly potent and fearsome--but it has to feel good to be 50% of the way to the World Series!
> 
> Meanwhile, though...
> 
> ...


:mj4


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pete Rose working the crowd in the Postgame. :mj4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Let him ride... we Cubby faithful are not used to people jumping on. You are born on this wagon and you are NEVER getting off. I mean, 2003 the wagon was upended, burst into flame, and then we were raided by highwayman. We just built that rickety bitch right back up. Though that left back wheel's wobble really needs to be fixed. Someone should get on that.


:lol It's all good, my friend. I'm just amused by how hard he's jumped on the wagon though; even going as far as to changing his username!

Your Cubs are probably the most deserving WS team out of the final four. I mean over a hundred years without a title and their last world series appearance was *71 YEARS AGO???!!!!* Not even us Clevelanders have had to endure such a long & painful drought. Obviously you know which team I'm rooting for, but I also think it would be great to see Chicago break their curse and finally get that elusive championship after so many heartaches and near-misses.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cubs wins in the post season are never easy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> :lol It's all good, my friend. I'm just amused by how hard he's jumped on the wagon though; even going as far as to changing his username!
> 
> Your Cubs are probably the most deserving WS team out of the final four. I mean over a hundred years with a title and their last world series appearance was *71 YEARS AGO???!!!!* Not even us Clevelanders have had to endure such a long & painful drought. Obviously you know which team I'm rooting for, but I also think it would be great to see Chicago break their curse and finally get that elusive championship after so many heartaches and near-misses.


I want this Cleveland/Chicago.... it would hurt, but at least I could nod in sympathy with the feeling of relief for Cleveland baseball. Luckily, I won't feel bad if we beat you since the Cavs ended the city long drought at least.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> I want this Cleveland/Chicago.... it would hurt, built at least I could nod in sympathy with the feeling of relief for Cleveland baseball. Luckily, I won't feel bad if we beat you since the Cavs ended the city long drought at least.


This is literally the biggest reason why I ain't even sweatin' this post-season run. Capturing the Commissioner's Trophy this year would be amazing, but it wouldn't crush my soul like it would have in years past. The Cleveland cup hath already runneth over this year with:

-Stipe Miopic winning the UFC Heavyweight Title
-The Monsters winning the Calder Cup
-The Cavs winning the NBA Title

And even if the Windians somehow come up short, they've still got plenty of time to regroup and try again. Most of our key players are locked down for the next few years and all we'd have to do is resign Francona to solidify our position as a perennial playoff team for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> I was about to give Chapman props for doing some clutch relief work, but the Dodgers just tied it. Looking forward to an exciting finish for this game.
> 
> *EDIT: MONTERO WITH THE CLUTCH GRAND SLAMMER THO!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> *EDIT #2: FOWLER WITH A HOMER ON THE NEXT PITCH THOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hopefully Chapman won't beat his wife or fire his gun eight times tonight because he's angry he let the game get tied up. He's disgusting.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> Hopefully Chapman won't beat his wife or fire his gun eight times tonight because he's angry he let the game get tied up. He's disgusting.


I can't be the only Reds fan feeling good about rooting for the Cubs and Chapman right now, amirite?
@AryaDark @Cashmere

:mj


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cubs fans showing A-ROD DAT RESPECT :woo

LETS GO WINDIANS BABY. As a Yankees fan, seeing them knock out the two teams I loath the most consecutively would make a very happy fan :trips8

Also CUBS! JAVIER BAEZ!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I can't be the only Reds fan feeling good about rooting for the Cubs and Chapman right now, amirite?
> 
> @AryaDark
> @Cashmere
> ...


I forgot we had a baseball team tbh. 

Good for the Cubs though. Hope they win it all. They deserved it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pitcher's game there... but then that would happen regardless of the pitcher with how erratic the strike zone was all game. It was ugly swing after ugly swing once it was clear there wasn't a constant strike zone. There were pitches nearly a foot off called strike and some that painted the corners that weren't. And it wasn't a one team affair to be clear. There were pitches I was scratching my head why they were balls that Kershaw was throwing. 

I really don't like how some ump's just cannot be consistent. Well, at least that gets Kershaw out of the way for a few games. Hopefully Rizzo and Russel finally remember they also have to bat and show up sometime soon. They have been embarassingly awful this postseason and really the last month or so of the regular season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Clayton Kershaw.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787782359353552896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787800448640032768
Windians with the savagery on twitter. :banderas

Joey Bats, get that weak Ayesha Curry shit out of here. The "circumstance" is you're getting your ass embarrassed by our pitchers almost every time you walk up to the fucking plate. That's your problem, buddy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Perfect Poster

There's the Clayton Kershaw we all know.

I didn't watch this game but I already assume the NLCS is going 7. Fuckery incoming and it's not going to go Chicago's way. I am sorry.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm thinking Indians/Dodgers for the World Series.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2016/10/cleveland_indians_team_name_ch.html



cleveland.com said:


> An activist for indigenous cultures has asked an Ontario court to block the Cleveland Indians from using their team name and logo on uniforms in today's playoff game in Toronto against the Blue Jays.


I find it rather strange that someone from Ontario is putting in this request now, yet chose not to do so when we played in Toronto during the regular season. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's because they'll get attention now. Like you just gave them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> That's because they'll get attention now. Like you just gave them.


Welp, I hope he enjoyed his fifteen minutes of attention.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788128301185400833


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They've got Santana and Bautista leading off tonight for their respective teams? :aries2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Drones can suck a dick forever. :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*I HEREBY DECLARE IT ILLEGAL FOR ALL BASEBALL PLAYERS TO TOUCH THEIR UGLY FUCKING DRONES EXCEPT DURING THE OFFSEASON WHEN THEY’RE NOT ABOUT TO PITCH IN ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT GAMES OF THE FUCKING SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What a rollercoaster this one was. I was on pins and needles since the moment Bauer wiped blood off on his jersey. It was as if the sports gods were looking down and saying: “Bauer must leave! Let the tides turn and the Blue Jays have their first victory at last.” *“NOT SO!!!,”* cried His Excellency Terry Francona, who is arguably the BEST fucking manager in the majors today! *“USING MY DIVINE MANEGERIAL SKILLS, I SHALL UTILIZE MY MIGHTY BULLPEN IN SUCH A WAY THAT WE SHALL SURVIVE THIS BLOODY GAME!!!!”*

And so, disregarding the difficult *CIRCUMSTANCES* he and his team were in, Francona proceeded to sub in/out numerous pitchers and _STUNNED_ the Blue Jays and their hockey crowd with a gem of a defensive game. Meanwhile, the offense did their part to seal the deal, led by our excellent base-running and the great *MICHAEL ANTHONY NAPOLI*, who I’m told will be having some sort of gathering in his abode later.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788171522275962880


















*WE’RE UP 3 GAMES TO ZERO NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! ROUND 4 TOMORROW AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!! KLUBOT WILL BE ON THE MOUND!!!!!! MAY HE REMOVE HOPE FROM THE FUCKING EQUATION AND BRING THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE ITS FIRST LEAGUE PENNANT IN 19 GODDAMN YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 DOWN, 1 MORE TO FUCKING GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CIRCUMSTANCES AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Chrome said:


> They've got Santana and Bautista leading off tonight for their respective teams? :aries2


Santana always leads off against RHP. I think the Blue Jays are trying to steal managerial strategies from the best manager in baseball. Santana bats lead off because he's always in the top 5 in walks, so he has a high OBP.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Randumo24

There he is! Missed seeing you in this thread, brother! It feels weird being the only guy here marking out over this remarkable WINDIANS playoff run!

(Actually, it's me and some other non-Cleveland fans who are rooting for us, namely @The Son Shala and @DesolationRow)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

shit.

I'm worried now.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> @Randumo24
> 
> There he is! Missed seeing you in this thread, brother! It feels weird being the only guy here marking out over this remarkable WINDIANS playoff run!
> 
> (Actually, it's me and some other non-Cleveland fans who are rooting for us, namely @The Son Shala and @DesolationRow)


I'm not always around, but this sports weekend has been too much. The Indians go 3-0, OSU wins, & my fantasy football team destroys.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

3-0 series lead :dead2 you can just feel the swagger and confidence radiating from the Windians all the way from here. Their pitching has been so phenomenal and sending them Miller no doubt is one reason why :evil


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Son Shala said:


> 3-0 series lead :dead2 you can just feel the swagger and confidence radiating from the Windians all the way from here. Their pitching has been so phenomenal and sending them Miller no doubt is one reason why :evil


He's the most clutch reliever we've had in YEARS (probably ever). Windians fans everywhere should be singing the praises of the Yankees front office for agreeing to give him away.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Jays have been atrocious at batting in this series, its pathetic to see. This is where a more balanced lineup would have been winning these games. They simply cannot drive in runs to save their lives, much like September and yes even against the Rangers. They strand too many runners to ever be world championship material, things definitely need changing. The world isn't ending with the Jays by any means , still a young dangerous line up but the team just has too many guys who want to crush the ball every at bat, even the guys who aren't capable. I think the Jays can claw two wins but I doubt they'll end up winning this series now, its just too difficult to pull off


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> Jays have been atrocious at batting in this series, its pathetic to see. This is where a more balanced lineup would have been winning these games. They simply cannot drive in runs to save their lives, much like September and yes even against the Rangers. They strand too many runners to ever be world championship material, things definitely need changing. The world isn't ending with the Jays by any means , still a young dangerous line up but the team just has too many guys who want to crush the ball every at bat, even the guys who aren't capable. I think the Jays can claw two wins but I doubt they'll end up winning this series now, its just too difficult to pull off


They have some young players but I wouldn't really call them a young team.

Cecil - 30
Barney - 30
Donaldson - 30
Tulo - 32
Navarro - 32
Upton - 32
Edwin - 33
Estrada - 33
Martin - 33
Liriano - 33 next week
Happ - 34 tomorrow
Baustista - 36 tomorrow
Grilli - 39


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baseball is pretty random. Hitting might be the most random element. You guess as to which pitch is incoming. You swing, attempting to put the ball in play. Did you guess right? If you didn't, that's a strike or a foul ball at best. If you did, then you need to make good contact to put it into play. Now you got to hit the ball where the defenders aren't. If you have great timing then you might get a base hit. Most likely it was a grounder to short or a fly ball out.

This game is extremely difficult. It humbles everyone. From Hank Aaron to Carlos Zambrano, it's humbled everyone that has ever played it.

Cleveland pitching has been good (they've gotten some borderline calls their way too but this is just how it goes). Miller is lights out most of the time. But this is also a function of the Jays just slumping at the worst time. Slumps aren't always something you're doing wrong. Most of the time it probably is. But in a lot of cases, it's just the random nature of hitting fucking you over. I'm not sure sure what's going on with the Jays bats, but it might the classic case of scoring too many runs in a short period of time. Now this post has gotten slightly superstitious, and superstition ain't the way of course, but I'm not 100% sure the Jays are doing anything wrong. They might just be unlucky right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Jays have been atrocious at batting in this series, its pathetic to see. This is where a more balanced lineup would have been winning these games. They simply cannot drive in runs to save their lives, much like September and yes even against the Rangers. They strand too many runners to ever be world championship material, things definitely need changing. The world isn't ending with the Jays by any means , still a young dangerous line up but the team just has too many guys who want to crush the ball every at bat, even the guys who aren't capable. I think the Jays can claw two wins but I doubt they'll end up winning this series now, its just too difficult to pull off


Good news is Shapiro seems to understand that a more "balanced offense" is key. If it were up to me, I let Bautista walk, explore trading Martin, let Saunders walk, and get rid of Upton. Look to replace those guys with contact oriented hitters who use the entire field but may not have a sparkling SLG%. Steve Pearce, for example, would be a good target this off-season. Martin Prado is another guy I'd look to target.

Power is always good, but not when it comes at the expense of contact, or when an entire team can't adjust to an approach that everyone can see coming a mile away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Players that make good contact slump too. Steve Pearce is not the answer lol.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JM said:


> They have some young players but I wouldn't really call them a young team.
> 
> Cecil - 30
> Barney - 30
> ...


Majority of those names are on expiring contracts. Navarro, Grilli , Benoit, Dickey, Barney , Cecil, Saunders , Encarnacion and Bautista all have their contracts expiring. Most likely to return in my opinion is at least Cecil and Encarnacion. Shapiro likes young teams but he brought in Happ and kept Estrada to shore up the rotation with experience that is needed. All teams need experience throughout the line up because thats important to have when trying to win championships ,Upton , and Liriano both have one more year left , but its possible that they could be traded though. The Jays are still young

Osuna - 21
Pompey - 23
Sanchez - 24
Stroman - 25
Travis - 25
Biagini - 26
Pillar - 27
Goins - 28 
Loup - 28
Tepera - 28 


Pen arms are typically a dime a dozen and are fairly easy to acquire. Not that it isn't important to have a good pen by any means, but you can find them anywhere. Biagini was taken off waivers , Loup and Tepera were drafted , Grilli , Benoit , and Liriano were traded for. Basically, you can stitch together a bullpen and be fine. Osuna will move to the rotation as well next season being the earliest. Baseball players usually have longer shelf life than in other sports, Donaldson is still fairly young in that regard and Tulo will still play for at least another 5-6 years, which probably has the left side of the Jays infield locked up for another 3 years at least. 




THANOS said:


> Good news is Shapiro seems to understand that a more "balanced offense" is key. If it were up to me, I let Bautista walk, explore trading Martin, let Saunders walk, and get rid of Upton. Look to replace those guys with contact oriented hitters who use the entire field but may not have a sparkling SLG%. Steve Pearce, for example, would be a good target this off-season. Martin Prado is another guy I'd look to target.
> 
> Power is always good, but not when it comes at the expense of contact, or when an entire team can't adjust to approach that everyone can see coming a mile away.


Shapiro knows how to build a team and acquire essentially throw a way players and turn them into something more. I have full faith in him, and don't care that he's American, like majority of Blue Jays fans seem to care about. Martin brings so much to the table defensively , which makes him so difficult to replace. Even when he isn't doing well offensively, he gives the Jays a chance to win when hes calling games . At this point, I'd also let Bautista walk as well, great player but time isn't on his side and in order for the team to truly be competitive for the next several years , a retool is necessarily and letting Bautista go helps tremendously by freeing up a ton of salary. I'd like Pompey to play next season, but he doesn't seem to take the chances he does get. I wouldn't know who to go after, but with Shapiro he's probably going to look for economical choices , though The Jays are still interested in Votto , for what its worth. I said it to other Jays fans last season that we need less power hitters but no one wanted to listen , home runs are cool and thats all that matters to some people. You can tell there's going to be a massive backlash if Bautista goes or they sign Edwin to a shorter contract than people expect. I'm excited for the Jays future , they're being competitive and can win a championship with the right tweaks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Players that make good contact slump too. Steve Pearce is not the answer lol.


Sure, but it's better to have players that still make contact and slump due to poor BABIP luck rather than whiffing. Steve Pearce is a fine player and just what this lineup needs more of.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

THANOS said:


> Sure, but it's better to have players that still make contact and slump due to poor BABIP luck rather than whiffing. Steve Pearce is a fine player and just what this lineup needs more of.


Boston has some good contact hitters too. They're done. Pearce could be cheapish so that's a plus. I don't even know if he's a free agent though.

Speaking of fixing lineups, I wonder if the Rangers can entice EDWIN to come to Arlington. NO STATE INCOMES TAXES HERE. We will love you long time. Great park and it's hot just like you like it. I'd also trade the entire farm for Joey Votto. But we still don't have starters. But it's Joey Votto. But you need pitching to win in the post season. We're cursed it doesn't matter.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

THANOS said:


> Sure, but it's better to have players that still make contact and slump due to poor BABIP luck rather than whiffing. Steve Pearce is a fine player and just what this lineup needs more of.


If you look at the past world series champions, most teams aren't typically home run hitting teams and they don't strike out a lot


*2015* - Kansas , 30th in strikeouts , 24th in home runs 
*2014* - San Fran , 17th in strikeouts , 17th in home runs 
*2013* - Boston , Boston 8th in strikeouts , 6th in home runs 
*2012* - San Fran , 26th in strikeouts , 30th in home runs 
*2011* - St.Louis , 29th in strikeouts , 13th in home runs 
*2010* - San Fran , 19th in strikeouts , 11th in home runs 
*2009* - Yankees , 27th in strikeouts , 1st in home runs 
*2008* - Phillies , 12th in strikeouts , 2nd in homeruns
*2007* - Boston , 21st in strikeouts , 18th in homeruns 
*2006* - St.Louis , 25th in strikeouts , 12th in homeruns

Now if you compare that to the Blue Jays

*2016* - Blue Jays , 8th in strikeouts , 4th in home runs 

You'll notice a pattern among winning teams. They don't usually strike out a lot and don't hit a lot of home runs. Now don't get me wrong, there's an exception to every rule but they're exceptions , not the rule. You can take a chance at slugging to a world series, but its not something that happens often. You'd be better off having a team who's more capable of adjusting their hitting when they need to. That's the key to winning in the MLB


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The BLUE JAYS are apparently interested in Votto. Canadian connection etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No the key to winning baseball is pitching and defense.


Votto in the AL East. I want to see this actually.
@JM who do the Jays have that would make it worth it for the Reds to trade him? I guess it doesn't matter since they give away their players:side:

Votto has a no trade clause too. he might waive it to play in Canada though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

home in time for the last couple innings.

C'mon Jays. Let's extend the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Toronto will get this to game 7 imo. Both ALCS and NLCS are going 7. That's all I can see in my crystal ball.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I’ll be a son of a bitch. After falling deep into an 0-3 hole, the Jays offense *FINALLY* took their fucking balls out of their mothers’ purses and scored some runs. Just like game 1, they kept getting those critical 2-strike hits against *KLUBOT*. I knew it’d only be a matter of time before they broke through and scored. (Go fuck yourself to the moon and back, Josh Donaldson, you magnificent offensive/defensive machine.) Starting the former Cy Young Award-winner on 3 days’ rest was a risky move and he did pretty good for the most part. But the gamble didn’t pay off in the long run. And Shaw is a real son of a bitch for plunging us deeper in the hole during the 7th, which sealed the Toronto win.

Gotta also give credit to a fresh & fully-rested Aaron Sanchez, who did a phenomenal job today, and the Blue Jays defense for making some great stops (particularly during the 3rd and 4th innings). Our offense just couldn’t find an answer and kept striking out or hitting grounders. (Except during a couple of innings in which we got close, but received no cigar.) Hats off to the Jays for getting the well-deserved victory today, but don’t get _*TOO*_ confident yet. There’s only one manager who has ever come back from an 0-3 deficit in the ALCS…

*….AND THAT’S HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA!!!!!!! THIS SERIES IS STILL BELIEVELAND’S TO LOSE!!!!!!!!! ROUND 5 OF THE RIVALRY IN THE NORTH IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW DO YOU WANT IT, TORONTO??!!! OPEN OR CLOSED CASKET??!!!! YOU WANT US TO FINISH THE JOB TOMORROW OR THIS WEEKEND AT THE CORNER OF CARNEGIE AND ONTARIO????!!!! DOESN’T MATTER WHICH ONE BECAUSE IT’S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE DESTINY MANIFESTS ITSELF!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET’S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, it's one loss. Not a big deal :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*WELL WE GOT ONE FRIENDS. 3 TO GO. ALL THE TAKE THINGS ONE PITCH/AB/INNING/GAME AT A TIME ETC CLICHES ETC.*

This is the game we've been waiting for. We still dealt with *CIRCUMSTANCES* here and there but we sure did a better job getting those runs across when we got the chance. *ZEKE* was a beast today. Can't wait for him to have an expanded role next year when we send Bautista packing. The guy just knows how to make things happen. 

*GO GO* had a huge hit when probably everyone and their mothers thought Shaw was going to get him out. Looks like fatigue set in for Shaw as things unraveled for him from there leading to *THE HOOK* and a monster hit for *JEDWIN*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788508908188946432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788509341179457536
:EDWIN3

*WE GOT A WIN!!!!!!!!!!!! WE DIDN'T GET SWEPT!!!!!!!!! ROUND 5 TOMORROW AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!! MARCOBOT WILL BE ON THE MOUND!!!!!! MAY HE KEEP HOPE IN THE FUCKING EQUATION AND KEEP THE METROPOLIS OF THE MISTAKE BY THE LAKE FROM ITS FIRST LEAGUE PENNANT IN 19 GODDAMN YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 DOWN, 3 MORE TO FUCKING GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*TORONTO AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT GRILLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAT THE CIRCUMSTANCES TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINBLUE JAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

i love good satire

winblue jays was my favorite part


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> *WELL WE GOT ONE FRIENDS. 3 TO GO. ALL THE TAKE THINGS ONE PITCH/AB/INNING/GAME AT A TIME ETC CLICHES ETC.*
> 
> This is the game we've been waiting for. We still dealt with *CIRCUMSTANCES* here and there but we sure did a better job getting those runs across when we got the chance. *ZEKE* was a beast today. Can't wait for him to have an expanded role next year when we send Bautista packing. The guy just knows how to make things happen.
> 
> ...


You splendid SOB :lmao. 










Thank God for Sanchez, JD, Eddy, Carrera, Tulo, Cecil, and Osuna. You mofos deserve to take a bow. All of you made adjustments to Cleveland's "down and away soft then hard" approach while clowns like Bautista, Pillar, and Martin continued to swing out their shoes and sell out to the pull side.

Let's hope ACEstrada locks it down tomorrow and offense gets on a roll, because we desperately need to go on a run.

Credit to Kluber for being a tough mofo and gutting it out. 

Those muthafuckin' WINZ JAYS!!!










Let's go WINZ JAYS!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@JM

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Nice job, my friend! You gave your thoughts on what went right for your team during the game, embedded in a few tweets for effect, threw in a few some rallying cries in caps, bold, & italics, and book-ended the whole thing with the Colbert gifs. But to the best of my knowledge, I've never used a WF-made gif on a mark-out post. Also, perhaps it would have been a little more potent if you had used some actual Blue Jays slogans like *OUR MOMENT* or *CANADA'S TEAM!!!!!!!!!!* Try to remember that next time.........


























........of course, that's assuming there will be a next time.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

PED Jake pitching batting practice against the Dodgers tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"Big Time" Zeke, as I've started calling him, certainly was Big Time today, scoring the go ahead run and that monster triple, his 2nd in 2 games. I'd be totally alright with letting Bautista go and giving his job to Zeke. He seems genuinely happy to be there and is producing like a mother fucker right now (no doubt auditioning for a starting roster spot next season, and he's making a compelling argument).

If you want an example of little things wrong with the Jays, look at when Zeke pounded that ball to right that got was just barely caught. I thought 'well at least it moves Martin to third.' Throw comes in, Martin is still on 2nd. I was like...the fuck? That was plenty of time to move up and just poor baserunning. He's doing just atrociously this post season. Bautista isn't doing much better.

Sanchez was just "on" today, what else can you say? Dude is gonna be a Jays cornerstone for years to come. Edwin with that big 2 run single to add on some runs. Donaldson continuing his ridiculous post season at the plate, AND making 2 great defensive plays. Seriously, if we ever decide to get rid of him, fans will revolt. Cecil had a great 7th. Osuna shut the door in the 9th. And Tulo is really playing well, both on offense and defense. 

Now we just have to keep it going for 3 more games...hey, its possible.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If you had asked me before or around halfway through this past season, I would have been thrilled with the prospect of trading Votto to Toronto. I also would have thought it was possible.

Neither case is true now, though. The Reds rebuilding is going along better than I expected, and I don't see any situation where it makes sense for either team. Joey is too important to where this team is right now with its young players, and with his contract, I don't see Toronto offering the Reds enough in trade to make it worth their while to part with him. I am sure the Jays would expect the Reds to eat part of his contract, and as it stands now it does not appear that they need to do that to improve themselves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> If you want an example of little things wrong with the Jays, look at when Zeke pounded that ball to right that got was just barely caught. I thought 'well at least it moves Martin to third.' Throw comes in, Martin is still on 2nd. I was like...the fuck? That was plenty of time to move up and just poor baserunning. He's doing just atrociously this post season. Bautista isn't doing much better.


This is debatable. If you ask a purist they are probably going to say what he did was correct. If that ball gets down he's halfway to third and scores. Meanwhile if it gets down and he's standing flat footed on second base he probably doesn't score and you'll have a runner on third with 1 out which with the rate Toronto strikes out that runner getting home is far from a guarantee right now. Now with it being caught, he's still in scoring position with 2 out and will score on any base hit as he will be moving on contact with two out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Martin is batting what, .069 or something? Holy shit, I could bat that.

Best case scenario for the Jays tomorrow would be a complete shitkicking, in the 10-1 variety. Really give Cleveland something to think about on the plane ride back to Cleveland. 

But really any win will do


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Cleveland doesn't need to panic...it's one game. They should close it out tonight and get ready for the World Series and whoever comes out of the National League. 

Meanwhile, you can hear Cub Nation starting to panic a little bit. The Cubs have been the best team all year long, but right now their bats have grown deathly silent at the worst time. Batting .152 against LHP...no wonder the Dodgers are feeling frisky and sending a rookie out there tonight as he happens to also be a LHP. Back-to-back games of being shut out doesn't bode well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

home in time by the second inning.

Love it. Go Jays!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Indians and their fans on here. :salute

Man, they shut that offense down.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well guys, you tried. Can't fault you for that. Although the offense was just so hot and cold this series. I mean, looking at the stats, Cleveland wasn't doing that great offensively either. Unfortunately, their paltry offense was better than the Jays' virtually non-existent offense. They just couldn't get anything going against any of the Cleveland starting pitchers, despite all of them being statistically not being as good as Kluber. 

Ah well, I greatly look forward to the Jays doing some fine tuning in the off season. Mainly dropping some dead weight (namely Dickey/Thole), making some signings/resignings (of which Edwin better be one), maybe picking up a few good players to replace the ones leaving and gearing up to be dominant next season.

Best of luck Cleveland. I look forward to you getting pummeled in the WS, preferably by the Cubbies.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Congrats to the Indians and their fans on here. :salute
> 
> Man, they shut that offense down.


Hard to shut down what never showed up...*cough Martin Bautista Pillar Barney Travis*.

4 Jays came to this series ready to play (not counting pitchers)-Donaldson, Edwin, Saunders and "Big Time" Zeke. And they delivered at the plate. The rest didn't. Ultimately, that's why they lost. 

Cleveland is a team that excels at playing a type of game where they get 3-4 runs in a game and uses their pitching to shut down the other team. Their offense isn't the greatest, but its enough when combined with the pitching. Typical games are like...3-1, 4-3 and 2-0 scores. The Jays, on the other hand, know damn well they'll give up a few runs, which is why their strength is simply outscoring their opponents in a landslide. They allow the other team to put up runs because their offense is so big, they'll outpace them. Typical games for them end up with scores like 6-4 or 8-5. 

In this series, Cleveland played their game, and Toronto seemingly didn't play theirs...well, minus one game. Seems pretty simple.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*THE LEGEND OF RYAN MERRITT WAS WRITTEN TODAY WITH THE RED BLOOD OF THE BLUE JAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How fitting is it that our most complete performance of this entire series was the fucking clincher?!!! After last night’s game, I went to bed worried about how the kid would do today! How could I ever doubt the wisdom of *HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA????!!!!* He worked 5 and 1/3 scoreless innings (with help from the defense, of course) and never cracked under the pressure. *BUT OKAY, JOEY BATS!!!!! I’M SURE HE WAS REALLY SHAKING IN HIS FUCKING BOOTS!!!!*

*AND THEN,* after suffering another questionable outing from Shaw, *IT WAS MILLER TIME!!!!!* The guy gets a double play on the his very first pitch (against Donaldson, no less), then proceeds to work 2.2 scoreless innings and threw only *21 PITCHES!!!!* He rightfully deserves to be the series MVP and is arguably the best player in this whole fucking postseason!

Offense also deserves some props for helping the defense out! (Namely *SLAMTANA* and *COCO* with those clutch solo shots!!) I wish they had shown this much fight last night. But to be fair, Sanchez was fully-rested & we hadn’t seen him in this series before. It wasn’t as many runs as I had hoped for, but they did just enough to give us a comfortable lead and seal the victory!

@THANOS @RKing85 @KO Bossy [MENTION=][/MENTION]

I’d like to tip my hat to all of the Blue Jays fans here. After our somewhat easy sweep of those Red Sox scrubs, it was great for us to be tested by playing a worth opponent. Like our regular season series, this one featured a lot of drama & most of these games came down to the wire. (Minus game 4, which was a fucking disaster for us.) I was honestly surprised by how much of a defensive fight this overall series was. Both of our offenses struggled (minus Donaldson, who’s an outstanding hitter) and both teams' pitchers put on some great performances. Despite the disappointing outcome, the Jays performed admirably and I look forward to seeing them in next year's postseason.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788875255649595392
*WELP, IT’S ON TO THE FALL CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!!! LET’S WASH AWAY THE WRONGS & MISTAKES OF THE PAST!!!!!!!!! 1954!!!!!!! 1995!!!! 1997!!!!!! ALL AMAZING TEAMS, BUT THE CLOCK EVENTUALLY STRUCK MIDNIGHT FOR THESE BEAUTIFUL CINDERELLAS!!!!!!!!! LET 2016 BE THE YEAR THAT WE BREAK THIS DREADFUL BASEBALL CURSE AND BRING THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE ITS SECOND MAJOR SPORTS CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY SAY HE WHO GIFS LAST, GIFS BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! SO THIS ONE’S FOR YOU, @JM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









































































:mark: :mark: :mark: *NOW LET’S GO WIN OURSELVES A WORLD SERIES, YOU MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Should probably remove JAYS from the thread title IMO


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to Cleveland . Jays just couldn't get their offence going what so ever in this series.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Congrats to Cleveland . Jays just couldn't get their offence going what so ever in this series.


If it makes you feel better, neither could Boston. Andrew Miller & Cody Allen have been an unstoppable duo so far in the playoffs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I've liked Cleveland for a few years now, and the fact that they dominated us here without Carrasco or Salazar is very commendable.

Our boys did the best they could with their skillets. I think if guys like Bautista could change their approach, they probably would. 

Though I'm looking forward to seeing what Shapiro does with our offense in the off-season, I'm thankful for what Jose did for us in the past, what Edwin did previously and especially this season, what Saunders did in the 1st half, Dickey's string of consistency, and Cecil's periods of dominance. I will miss all of these guys in some way or another if they leave, except Thole, he fucking sucks.

Onwards and upwards! Let's go Blue Jays, and win the WS Cleveland!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

In honor of the Tribe making the Fall Classic, and hoping they get their first WS since 1948...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jays off season to do list:

a) Not resign Batista

b) Fire Gibbons

c) Change the club house attitude. It's not always somebody else's fault.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gibbons will be managing the Toronto Blue Jays in 2017.

I wouldn't re-sign Joey Bats either. I would sign :EDWIN though. He's gonna get paid well by someone that's for sure. Not sure what Bautista's value is right now. He seems to get hurt a lot, but when healthy can probably still give you solid power with elite OBP.

Encarnacion is an elite bat still. I think his K rate rose a bit from his career average. That's either decline, injury, or him just being off, or all of the above or other reasons etc. His power is still elite though. I'd pay him pretty well if I were Toronto.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

A Cubs/Indians WS would rock.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THE LAND!! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to @The Absolute and all CLEVELAND INDIANS fans as their team has won the American League Pennant and are now going on to the World Series! :woo :woo 

:woo :woo THOSE CHICAGO CUBS :woo :woo RIZZO WAKIN' UP! :woo :woo

:woo :woo THIS IS OUR TIME, CUBBIES FANS! @Sol Katti @Kabraxal :woo :woo

:woo :woo LET'S FINISH THIS IN SIX GAMES! TAKE TOMORROW NIGHT'S GAME AND WIN THAT NATIONAL LEAGUE PENNANT BEFORE THOSE CUBS FANS BLEEDING CUBBIE BLUE AT WRIGLEY FIELD! :woo :woo

CUBS


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

CUBS! INDIANS! CUBS! INDIANS! BASEBALL! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

When the Indians win, it'll just be another team joining the red and White Sox in a long line of teams who have won a WS since either 1979 or their inception.

We'll be at 18 teams having won a WS in my lifetime, talk about parody.

The Rangers would be second longest drought at 55 years, Cubs are at 107.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Randumo24 said:


> If it makes you feel better, neither could Boston. Andrew Miller & Cody Allen have been an unstoppable duo so far in the playoffs.


Well, the thing is the Jays could get runners on base they just couldn't get timely hits. Don't get me wrong, Miller and Allen performed great and shut things down. However, the Jays could have pulled away and won an extra game or 2 before they came in the game had they not stranded so many runners. It is what it is, Cleveland took their chances and win very tight games while the Blue Jays did not. The way she goes, hopefully Shapiro makes the right tweaks next season and can make the WS, the team is definitely capable if you make the right tweaks


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The day I miss the game is the day the Cubbies have to make it easy <_<. Are they trying to tell me something?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

When a woman's team is out/didn't make it (RIP Yankees), this is how we choose who to cheer for:











My god, I came.

I came everywhere.

CLEAN UP IN AISLE 10


GO INDIANS


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

WELL MY RANGERS LOST!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck that sucked, but a Great season for my rangers. I truly believe John Daniels is a GREAT general manager two al west titles in a row, though expect more in the playoffs after such a great season. John needs to do something to make this team win the in playoffs, and he can , John is to damn good not to. I love my team, even if they break your heart or underperform, Rangers baseball overall from 2010 to this year has never been better. 

Well on to the rest. We have the Dodgers/Cubs. Right now Cubs lead 1 to 0, in the third. I will update this post, as this game goes on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't care about his glove anymore. Bench Hayward now. He is not a catcher making plays or an infielder makin plays like Baez... the Cubs need a damned bat and he is probably the surest out in this entire series. God awful hitting and I'm sick of it.

Someone... I think my heart stopped. Please be perfectly fine and dandy Baez. Pleeeeaaassseeeeeeee.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cubs giving the Dodgers the business again. This might finally be the year they at least get to the World Series.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dodgers are done, they needed to shut those bats down and kill the momentum tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can they call these pitches consistently already? Christ. Same location called a ball, strike, and then a ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Can they call these pitches consistently already? Christ. Same location called a ball, strike, and then a ball.


Alfonso Márquez is truly abominable as a home plate umpire. I have watched this fellow for years and he has never not been terrible at his job. Would love to see him and Angel Hernandez and Joe West and several other umps forcibly removed from the game, one way or another, because they are lousy. Márquez is probably my least favorite because he seems to get the least amount of grief for his awfulness and if anything I suspect he may be the worst. He cannot call balls and strikes to save his life. He has infuriated Giants pitchers for years, and he forced Jon Lester to throw about fifteen more pitches than necessary through his seven innings of work last night because he kept calling glorious pitches that sliced through corners of the zone balls, and would call other pitches that were not even close to nicking the strike zone strikes. Finally Contreras and Maddon snapped in the 9th inning. :lmao 

You suck, Alfonso Márquez!

That play by BAEZ in the 7th inning... :banderas Best play of this postseason by anyone in my estimation. Truly astonishing. So glad that at the very least the umpires got that review call right thanks to New York City, haha. 

:woo CUBS :woo


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't care about his glove anymore. Bench Hayward now. He is not a catcher making plays or an infielder makin plays like Baez... the Cubs need a damned bat and he is probably the surest out in this entire series. God awful hitting and I'm sick of it.


For real. He's been so damn frustrating to watch all season long. He had a chance to redeem himself by having a good post season, but nothing. He should be brought in as a late inning defensive replacement. That's it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not a Cubs fan, but damnit, their fans deserve this. It's been fun watching this run.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Baez trying to re-create Beltre/Andrus by messing around with Rizzo. Lel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cubs turning Kershaw into John Danks right now.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bahgawd THE CUBS ARE GONNA DO IT!!!!!


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Wish I could go back to the beginning of the season and put some money on the Cubbies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Weren't the Cubs the favorites? Indians to win the AL would have been the better go back in time bet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this real?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!! CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!! CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!! CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!! CUBS WIN THE PENNANT!!!! 
:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Go Cubbies!!! It's onward and upward to the world championship!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cubs/Indians World Series.









Has Hell frozen over?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Cubs/Indians World Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it can get the furnace going this year with how the sporting world has gone!

Leicester City, Cleveland Cavaliers, and now the Cubbies. What. A. Year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't think it can get the furnace going this year with how the sporting world has gone!
> 
> Leicester City, Cleveland Cavaliers, and now the Cubbies. What. A. Year.


Yeah, been something. Congrats to you and the other Cub fans here and good luck in the WS. :salute

Just down burn the city down if you win it all.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hope Cleveland doesn't burn the city down when they win, the Cayahoga is flammable.

Cubs ain't winning, it's Cleveland's year.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

A year and a team off, but this is still crazy! 

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats to all the Cubs fans here! 71 years is a long time in-between NL pennants and I'm sure you guys are on cloud 9 right now. One way or another, somebody's gonna break their curse! I'm still thinking about what @Chrome and @Kabraxal said after the Cavs won the NBA Title:



> The fuckery if the Indians go on to win the World Series this year too.





> No.... cleveland got theirs now let the Cubbies finally get theirs. Pleeeaaaassseee.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Four months later, who would have thought that we'd be on the verge of seeing one of these two scenarios come to fruition?!! *WHAT AN AMAZING YEAR IN SPORTS THIS HAS BEEN!!!!* Anyway, we're definitely coming in as the underdogs, but we've been the fucking underdogs in every series since this postseason started. The Cubbies are an amazing team, but I like our chances. We managed to dispatch two of the AL's best teams (with great offenses) despite key injuries.

And with 6 days of rest, I'm certain our starters and bullpen will be ready to go (including Salazar, who will most likely be back in the rotation). This will be a tough series, but our pitching & defense have been carrying us thus far and I believe they'll see us through. I've got my *WINDIANS* winning the Championship in 6 games, but I wouldn't be disappointed if they lost. Cleveland already broke its sports curse this year and it'd be great to see the Cubs _FINALLY _get that coveted prize that has eluded them for 108 years.

*NOW LET'S HAVE OURSELVES AN EPIC WORLD SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the matchup I really wanted at the start of the post season. It should be a good one.

The Cubs are the better team. The better team doesn't always win in baseball though.

Wonder is Salazar will be able to pitch in the World Series:hmm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good catch there Absolute lol. I wonder if I said anything about the Browns too? Hopefully not lol. Think I'll go with Cubs in 7. As MrMister, they're a better team but it's pretty close. Plus Schwarber might make an appearance too in this series, which is another advantage for the Cubs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol you guys still watchin this shit


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:cheer :cheer :cheer CUBS :cheer :cheer :cheer 

FOR 71 YEARS I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT!!! THE NATIONAL LEAGUE PENNANT IS OURS, FELLOW CUBS FANS!!!!!!!!!! WE DID IT!!!!!!!!! WE SLEW THE EVIL, DESPICABLE, TYRANNICAL, LOATHSOME, TWISTED, FIENDISH, DISGUSTING, REPULSIVE, REPUGNANT, SINISTER, INIQUITOUS, DEMONIC, VILE, CREEPY, UNCLEAN, SADISTIC, MONSTROUS AND WICKED TEAM FROM LOS ANGELES KNOWN AS THE DODGERS AND WON THE NATIONAL LEAGUE PENNANT!!!!!!!!!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

TO BE CURSED FOR SO LONG AND YET PREVAIL... Well, it's like @The Absolute and @Kabraxal say, it's a sports world miracle! :drose

The most cursed team in baseball against the most cursed city in professional sports! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:woo :woo THE GREAT LAKES WORLD SERIES :woo :woo

:mark: CUBS :mark: 

Also, :lmao at the Dodgers!!! Not since 1988 have they won either a National League Pennant or a World Series Championship! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 1988!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

:side:

YOU MAY ASK HOW I AS A CUBS FAN CAN LAUGH AT THAT BUT SOMEHOW I CAN!!!!!!!!!

ALSO SINCE WE'RE ALL SET WITH WHOEVER IT IS AT THIRD BASE FOR THE FORESEEABLE FUTURE, AND SINCE I BELIEVE HE'S POSSIBLY SPIRITUALLY REDEEMABLE THOUGH HE WEARS THE LAUNDRY OF THE LOS ANGELES DODGERS, I BELIEVE THAT FOR THE FUTURE BALANCE OF POWER IN THE NATIONAL LEAGUE, JUSTIN TURNER SHOULD SIGN A FIVE-YEAR DEAL WITH THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS BECAUSE I THINK THAT'S JUST BEST FOR BUSINESS.

GO CUGIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't sleep... it is hitting me. This isn't the mind numbing soul shattering misery of 2003.......... the Cubs are in the World Series. The Cubbies. Are in..... The World Fucking Series. 

And it is so fucking confusing. I wish I could share this with some in my family that never got to feel this. But, maybe the Cubbies needed those extra angels to break this god damned curse for good. Let's finish this story Cubbies. Please. Give us this happy ending.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> This is the matchup I really wanted at the start of the post season. It should be a good one.
> 
> The Cubs are the better team. The better team doesn't always win in baseball though.
> 
> Wonder is Salazar will be able to pitch in the World Series:hmm


No matter who wins, the Rangers will have the second longest championship drought now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> No matter who wins, the Rangers will have the second longest championship drought now


I am aware. They're never going to win a World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLRANGERSLOL


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Go Indians sorry Cubs fans.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cleveland in 6....and the Chicago misery to continue.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I want the Indians to win because they are extremely entertaining to watch and I've been rooting for them all postseason long but at the same I also feel the same way for the Cubbies. So I'll enjoy this as a fan and hope we get a long, competitive World Series. Haven't been this excited for one since 2009,


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm rooting for the Cubs cause I want Jon L(ights out)ester to win his 3d ring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Go Tribe. :aryep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

History will be made, legends will be born, and a curse will be broken...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*THE TRIBE TAKES GAME 1 ON THE BIGGEST NIGHT IN CLEVELAND SPORTS HISTORY!!!!! WHO’S AFRAID OF THE BIG, BAD CUBS????!!!!!!!!!!*

As soon as Lester loaded up the bases in the first inning, I thought to myself “I know it's only the first inning, but if we don’t capitalize and score here, we're gonna lose this damn game.” But capitalize we did. The Windians do quite well when they take the lead first and I’m glad tonight’s game continued that trend. And what’s this? We scored LATE in a ballgame to solidify the lead??!!! *ROBERTO PEREZ & FRANKIE LINDOR'S BATS WERE PROBABLY CREATED DEEP INSIDE OF MOUNT DOOM IN THE DARK LANDS OF MORDOR BECAUSE THAT’S HOW HOT THEY WERE!!!*

And how about that performance from the *KLUBOT???!!!!* He was just the NASTIEST little thang on the mound tonight. _*9 STRIKEOUTS*_ through 6 scoreless innings of work?? THE MOST STRIKEOUTS BY A TRIBE PITCHER IN A WORLD SERIES GAME???!!! He gave us just the start we needed. And we finally saw what *MILLER TIME* looked like when he’s under *REAL* pressure. 

The Cubs tried their best to break him, but Miller, like a true veteran, wouldn't crack. He remained calm and got us out of both jams. It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow though. Miller probably won't see any action since his pitch count was so high tonight. Perhaps Shaw can step his game up so Miller can get some much-needed rest. Or maybe even... ...*SALAZAR COULD WORK RELIEF????* Idk. We'll see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790941962161487872
*HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA IS STILL UNDEFEATED IN WORLD SERIES GAMES!!!!!! AND TO CAP THINGS OFF, LINDOR STOLE A BASE IN THE FIRST AND GAVE AMERICA FREE TACOS!!! THANKS FRANKIE!!!! ON TO GAME 2 WE GO!!!! HOPE THE RAIN HOLDS OUT LONG ENOUGH FOR BAUER OUTAGE TO GIVE US A LIGHTS-OUT PERFORMANCE!!!!!!! LET’S GO UP 2-0 AND TAKE THIS SERIES TO WRIGLEY WITH AS MUCH MOMENTUM AS POSSIBLE!!!!!!! 1 DOWN, 3 TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT’S CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*CAN’T BLAME THIS ONE ON THAT FUCKING DRONE!!!! HHHMMMMMMMMM I THINK I’LL BLAME IT ON TIM KAINE, WHO WAS IN ATTENDANCE TONIGHT!!!!!!*

If there’s one thing we’ve learned about this postseason, it’s this: the Tribe knows how to take an early lead and hold onto it, but they don’t know how to comeback when they’re trailing. In other words........ *WHEN IT RAINS IN CLEVELAND, IT FUCKING POURS!!!!* Bauer doesn't usually do well in the first inning and I was hoping tonight would be an exception. But the Cubbies came out firing and made him throw 29 pitches in the 1st. That’s when my “pessimistic Cleveland fan” senses started tingling and I knew it would be a long night.

And boy was our offense *COLD AS ICE!!!!!!!* (I mean that in a negative way, of course.) Where was the urgency? Where was the hustle? _WHERE WAS THAT EXPLOSION THAT WE SAW LAST NIGHT?????!!!!!_ We get through to Arrieta until the 6th after he threw 90+ pitches & was obviously very tired. This inconsistency is mind-boggling. We can’t afford to be hot-or-cold against Chicago or we’ll get more results like tonight. Just need to continue our formula of scoring early, then putting the pressure on our opponent with the bullpen. Tonight was a disappointing setback, but a minor one. Just need to look at the tape, learn from the mistakes, and move on to Friday. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791435448228929536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791454630475685888
*AND NOW WE’VE GOT OURSELVES A 1-1 TIE!!!! THE CUBBIES ARE SHOWING US WHAT TRUE ADVERSITY LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!! THEY WANT THAT LOVELY COMMISSIONER’S TROPHY JUST AS BADLY AS WE DO, SO WE NEED TO DOUBLE OUR HUSTLE TO WIN THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW LET’S GO TO THE WINDY CITY AND SPOIL WRIGLEY FIELD’S FIRST WORLD SERIES GAME SINCE 1945!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET’S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

As a huge Kansas City Royals fan and really just a HUGE baseball fan in general,... I am SUPER excited for this Word Series!!!!!!!!

I love both of these teams. They are both so much fun to watch. 

Cleveland's speed and hustle VS Chicago's resiliency and energy.....LOVE IT!!!

I'm just sittin back and enjoying the show like .......


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*THE DEFENSE SEALS WIN #2!!!!!! NOT EVEN BILL MURRAY’S SINGING COULD STOP OUR BULLPEN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!! AND JOHN HIRSCHBECK’S STRIKE ZONE WAS AS QUESTIONABLE AS A HOOKER FROM THAILAND!!!!!!!!!!*

But despite that suspect strike zone, Tomlin, *MILLER*, Shaw & Allen all did their fucking thing. Didn’t really have any pickles on defense except for that fly ball that got the best of Lonnie (we’ll just blame that one of the harsh Chicago wind) and that _NAIL-BITING_ 9th inning. The offense was beginning to frustrate me again after having 4 lead-off base hits and nothing to show for. But to be fair, the Cubs’ defense was pretty top-notch (especially that soul-crushing double play in the top of the 5th…

…*AND IT CAME AGAINST OUR BEST HITTER OF THE POSTSEASON!!!!!!! WHY, FRANKIE, WHY????!!!!!!!* fpalm). The MVP of the night was _COCO_ for coming through with that *HUGE, DIFFERENCE-MAKING, LIFE-ALTERING, WORLD-SHATTERING, CRISIS-ERADICATING RBI SINGLE IN THE 7TH!!!!!!* If Davis hadn't gotten greedy and tried to go for third, who knows how many more runs we could have scored that inning. But it's in the past now. Low-scoring games have been our bread and butter this postseason and I’m glad the offense was able to continue that trend by squeaking out one run to back up our defense and secure the victory.

*WELP, WE SPOILED WRIGLEY'S FIRST WORLD SERIES GAME IN 71 YEARS!!!!!!!!! EITHER WE’LL DANCE THE CHAMPIONSHIP DANCE IN CHICAGO THIS WEEKEND OR THIS SERIES WILL END AT THE CORNER OF CARNEGIE AND ONTARIO!!!!!!!! EITHER WAY, WE'RE IN CONTROL NOW!!!!!!!! HERE'S HOPING KLUBOT CAN RIDE THE MOMENTUM AND GIVE US ANOTHER SOLID OUTING TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 DOWN, 2 TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POTTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That Cleveland pitching.









5 shutouts in 11 games. Amazing stuff.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

two more wins til the streak continues!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Finally, after two somewhat pedestrian blowouts, we get the World Series game we were all hoping to see.

One thing I have always noticed about Coco Crisp is that he is frequently the star that stirs the milkshake, as it were. Not suggesting that there is an actual quality of clutchness out there but if there is he would be in possession of it. :side: When he got that hit to drive in the one run of the game I was hardly surprised. Fantastic late pickup for the Indians. 

Strike zone was terrible from what I saw. 

That bottom of the ninth was magnificently tense. Knew from the split second Heyward hit that ball that it would spell trouble for Napoli over at first base and it most certainly did. Baez put up a terrific fight but went down swinging. Everything you want in a World Series game's finish. 

Five shutouts in eleven postseason games. :sodone TRIBE! :woo :woo :woo


Also... @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Cashmere @Teh Kok @scrilla @Pratchett

At approximately 11:50am west coast time on the corner of California and Cherry in San Francisco, I spotted a man. A man wearing a chartreuse muscle shirt and jeans. 

As I drove down Cherry toward California, it took me less than half of a second to recognize him. Sitting on a brick ledge overlooking a flower garden outside of a medical center/hospital.

_Johnny Cueto_.

There was nowhere to park. So I did what I would never do. I parked in the spot at the corner for the bus.

Hopped out of my vehicle, limping a little from spraining my left ankle about an hour and a half earlier or so in a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu class, and approached him. 

Shook his hand and we discussed baseball for a few minutes! :woo Told him that I loved watching him pitch back when he was on the Reds and how overjoyed I was when he signed with the GIANTS. Wished him and the team the best of luck this next season. 

Limped back to the car and a traffic cop, about 5'2", older black woman, was walking toward my car to place the parking citation on the windshield. 

$288.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Cubs can't lose. They've come too far. They got this.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Indians in 5. Go Tribe!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Indians in 6. Cavs couldn't win at home, Tribe will.

Then again, I'll leave this here :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*LOTS OF CELEBRITIES WERE IN ATTENDANCE TONIGHT TO WITNESS THE TERRIBLE WRATH OF THE KLUBOT AND THE TRIBE OFFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After 3 defensive matches, we finally got a true offensive fight in the 2016 World Series. (As well as the first lead change during a game.) Even if it only lasted for the first 3 innings, it was great seeing both teams go back and forth with the bats. Kluber and Lackey were rattled early on and had alarmingly high pitch counts. The amount of work both had to put in was insane. Thankfully, Kluber was able to settle in and pitch another gem while Lackey made enough costly mistakes to ruin the Cubbies' chances.

*FUN FACT:* Did you know that a certain user on this forum had to take his dog out for a quick walk and he _*COMPLETELY*_ missed Kluber’s six-pitch inning in the 5th? :lol As he re-entered his apartment during a commercial break, he could hear his dog saying: “It’s all good, [USER’S REAL NAME REDACTED]!! You didn’t miss much!”

*BUT HE DEFINITELY SAW THAT EPIC 3-RUN HOMER IN THE 7TH!! WE WERE ALL "KIPNISES" FOR THAT ONE!!!!* A 6-run lead is the most comfortable one we’ve given Miller in this postseason!! I wasn’t even phased when the big guy (who we now know is mortal) gave up that lead-off homer to Fowler. *THAT’S* how comfortable I felt tonight. Almost wish we could have saved him for tomorrow’s game and used Shaw or Otero instead. But it’s in the past. This was our most complete game of the postseason so far and I’m looking for to see what sort of game-plan *HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA* has cooked up for tomorrow night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792542854497247232
*WE’RE ONE VICTORY AWAY FROM WINNING THE 112TH EDITION OF MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL’S CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES!!!!!!!!! DRONE BOY BETTER DO HIS FUCKING THING ON THE MOUND TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!!!!! I DON'T WANT ANY FUNNY BUSINESS!!!!!! THE STAKES ARE TOO HIGH AND, AS THE WARRIORS SHOWED US EARLIER THIS YEAR, NO CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES LEAD IS TOO SECURE!!!!!!!!! PERFORM SOME EUTHANASIA ON THE CUBBIES AND PUT THIS SUCKER TO BED ONCE AND FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 DOWN, 1 TO FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *FINISH THEM TOMORROW, YOU MOTHERFUCKING WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Kluber trying to out-Bumgarner everyone. 

That's a fucking good baseball team, really impressed by them in this series.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Cubs bats picked the wrong week to go cold. They've done this all postseason...you can get away with that during the regular season as there are some stretches when you are not always going to get the hits you need. However, this is the worst time to do that when the season is on the line. 

Now...this poses the question...if the Cubs don't win the WS, is their season a failure? On one hand, they made the World Series for the first time in 71 years and up until the postseason they have been the best team in baseball. However, this was the year that Epstein and company was pushing for winning it all and now they are folding like a house of cards.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Indians will probably lose tonight, but lock it up Tuesday.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Cubs bats picked the wrong week to go cold. They've done this all postseason...you can get away with that during the regular season as there are some stretches when you are not always going to get the hits you need. However, this is the worst time to do that when the season is on the line.
> 
> Now...this poses the question...if the Cubs don't win the WS, is their season a failure? On one hand, they made the World Series for the first time in 71 years and up until the postseason they have been the best team in baseball. However, this was the year that Epstein and company was pushing for winning it all and now they are folding like a house of cards.


I wouldn't say a failure by any means. But you look at the money spent on crap like Heyward, or win-now guys like Lackey and not winning makes those contracts hurt a lot worse. And everything lined up perfectly for them this year, as the Pirates had a terrible season, Cards weren't their dominant selves, and a number of other NL teams didn't live up to the hype. They had a very open road to the World Series and it probably won't be that easy next year. 

Their pitching overachieved in my opinion, and a number of those starters will be a year older next year. This was/is their best chance to win a World Series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

What is Maddon doing letting Chapman hit and pitch another inning? This will not go well...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, it worked out. I was wrong. Game 6!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*WELP, AT LEAST WE TOOK 2 OUTTA 3 WORLD SERIES GAMES IN AMERICA’S MOST ICONIC BALLPARK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT AIN’T BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I knew it was too good to be true. Even before tonight’s game, my “pessimistic Cleveland fan” senses were tingling like crazy. _“There’s no way Chicago is gonna lose three playoff games in a row at Wrigley,”_ I thought to myself. _“Bauer’s gonna choke again and Cubs fans will finally know what it’s like to get a World Series win at home.”_ I’m saddened to see that my prediction came true. That Cubs rally in the 4th was *EXTREMELY* difficult to watch. Bauer was doing so well up until that point. I was hoping he would have 5 peaceful innings, then go quickly into the night. But that formidable Chicago offense knocked him out early and we got a repeat of game 2.

I was also hoping our offense would counter with some base hits/walks so Lester would have to deal with our exceptional base-running. Unfortunately, he settled in and didn’t give up any crucial mistakes. That’s what happens when your best starter goes to the mound on normal rest. Even with Chapman coming on early (and botching that grounder on the first base line in the 8th), we couldn’t break through and take back the lead. *AND LET’S GIVE IT UP FOR YET ANOTHER QUESTIONABLE HOME PLATE UMPIRE!!!!!* More funky calls in this one, especially that “strike 3” call on Guyer in the 4th. That ump was as legitimate as a $3 bill. Hope we don’t have to deal with that again on Tuesday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792906251848024064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792907384553295872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792926214591840256
*ON TO GAME 6 WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE TRIBE STILL HAS A 3-2 LEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHICAGO HAS OPTED FOR THE CLOSED CASKET FUNERAL, SO THE 112TH EDITION OF THE WORLD SERIES WILL CONCLUDE AT THE CORNER OF CARNEGIE AND ONTARIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET US LEARN FROM TONIGHT’S MISTAKES, RETURN TO THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE,* avoid a Warriors-esque collapse :side:, *AND CAPTURE THE COMMISSIONER’S TROPHY IN FRONT OF THE BEST FANS IN ALL OF BASEBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET’S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pulling for the Cubs. I really can't take another Cleveland team winning, their fans are the worst.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Once the Indians win, the next longest gap between World Series wins would be the We Are Family Pirates in '79. Getting more and more lonely in Cubbytown, and it's delicious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793086447150661638
:maury

I know the media has a hard-on for the Cubs, but this is reaching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

America's most iconic ballpark is Fenway. Wrigley is a close second. AT&T is the best new park. That thing is amazing.

Schwarber back in the lineup for Chicago. He makes them so much more dangerous. Dude hits the ball so hard.

It won't be enough. 









OR WILL IT?


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Indians should be locking it up tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> America's most iconic ballpark is Fenway. Wrigley is a close second. AT&T is the best new park. That thing is amazing.
> 
> Schwarber back in the lineup for Chicago. He makes them so much more dangerous. Dude hits the ball so hard.
> 
> ...


How is fenway more iconic? The brick and ivy is the quintessential baseball icon that so many people know, even if they aren't baseball fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you being serious? The Green Monster. Fenway opened in 1912. It's the oldest major league park in existence.

At the very least there is a legitimate case for either park. Just because I say Fenway is more iconic doesn't mean I don't think Wrigley is iconic. I did say it's a close second.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Injans really wanted this to go 7 I guess.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Are you being serious? The Green Monster. Fenway opened in 1912. It's the oldest major league park in existence.
> 
> At the very least there is a legitimate case for either park. Just because I say Fenway is more iconic doesn't mean I don't think Wrigley is iconic. I did say it's a close second.


Not saying it doesn't have an intense legacy, but when I think iconic, I think the ballpark you could put on a picture and everyone knows exactly what it is. I would say Fenway is historic over Wrigley, but the Big Green Monster is a distant distant second when I think of the iconic ballpark. Wrigley just doens't have a history, its very design shows every ounce of baseball tradition and is practically the last park of its kind.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@The Absolute where's your Naquin gif now :lol?

That said, I still am rooting for you guys!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> @The Absolute where's your Naquin gif now :lol?
> 
> That said, I still am rooting for you guys!












After the game, my friend. I have some choice words for my boys tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Game 7 shall be Appointment Television. :drose


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Been waiting to post this one since that grand slammer. Wanted to wait until the final out just to be safe. Anyway...










*REMEMBER, REMEMBER,
THE FIRST OF NOVEMBER,
THE PITCHES, THE OFFENSE, AND SUCH
THE TORMENT AND RUE
WHEN THOSE CHIEF WAHOOS
FORGOT HOW TO BE CLUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I was willing to forgive them after the loss on Sunday. _“Bauer pitched like shit,”_ I thought to myself. _“And the offense couldn’t strike back against the formidable duo of Lester & Chapman.”_ I figured we would bounce right back into the swing of things and close this bad boy out tonight with an epic win at home. *BUT WHAT’S THIS???!!!! WE HAD GAME 6 AT HOME WITH TOMLIN ON THE MOUND & A CHANCE TO CLINCH THE WHOLE THING…… …….AND WE BLEW IT??!!!!!* Totally unacceptable. All the blame for tonight’s loss goes to that first inning blunder. Literally felt like that sucked all the energy out of the team. I could forgive us for giving up that homer, I could even forgive us for those base hits that followed...

...but that missed fly ball by Lonnie Baseball and Naquin was *HEARTBREAKING AS HELL!!!!!!! EXACTLY WHAT THE FUCK WERE THEY THINKING THERE??????!!!!!!! ONE MAN CALLS IT AND THE OTHER MOVES OUT OF THE GODDAMN WAY!!!!!!! THIS SHIT AIN'T ROCKET SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!* When Tito pulled Tomlin out of the 3rd, it almost felt like the white flag was being waved. And then came the grand slam that removed hope from the equation. It’s tough enough for an offense face off against the reigning Cy Young award-winner, but it’s even harder when they’re trying to climb out of a 7-0 hole. The pitching & defense are responsible for this collapse. Hopefully that won’t be a problem tomorrow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793620691270701057
*GAME 7 IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, CHAMPIONS WILL BE CROWNED TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!! THE STAKES ARE HIGHER THAN A POLITCALLY PROGRESSIVE COLLEGE DROPOUT WHO VOTED FOR BERNIE SANDERS IN THE 2016 PRESIDENTIAL PRIMARIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KARMA'S HOT ON OUR HEELS AND WE CANNOT ALLOW HER TO EXACT REVENGE ON CLEVELAND FOR THE WARRIORS COLLAPSE!!!!!!!!!! THE CUBBIES MUST GO DOWN IN FLAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE KLUBOT NEEDS TO TURN INTO AN EMOTIONLESS KILLING MACHINE!!!!!!!! OH WAIT: HE’S ALREADY AN EMOTIONLESS KILLING MACHINE!!!!!!!!!! AND HE’LL BE BACKED UP BY MILLER TIME, SHAW & ALLEN!!!!!! SO JUST PLAY TRIBE BASEBALL AND END THIS WAR ONCE AND FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *LET’S GO WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This series is going to give me a god damned heart attack... come on Cubbies, let those bats stay hot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game 7. That's I all wanted. :mark:

Anything can happen in 1 game of baseball. They've played like 170-180 games now. And it all comes down to ONE game.

lol no pressure.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Game 7

The two best words in the world of sport.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems fitting this is going 7.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol at the Cubs losing the series. It's been over a century. They're not gonna lose this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Poor fielding; a few botched double play opportunities from both sides so far. That Game 7 stage fright.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Driving tomorrow morning to work should be easy, as everyone in the Chicago land area is going to call off.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ABAS said:


> Driving tomorrow morning to work should be easy, as everyone in the Chicago land area is going to call off.


Will there be any city left tomorrow lol?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve Bartman on the verge of being the happiest man in the city of Chicago. Finally able to walk the streets openly without fear of an epic beatdown and/or death. roud


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Steve Bartman on the verge of being the happiest man in the city of *Chicago*. Finally able to walk the streets openly *without fear* of an epic beatdown and/or *death*. roud


:side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, if the Cubs end up blowing this game, Maddon is going to be the GOAT for sure. Should have let Kyle finish that inning.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :side:


OK, yeah. Maybe he still has his reasons. Game is turning. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PF69 said:


> Well, if the Cubs end up blowing this game, Maddon is going to be the GOAT for sure. Should have let Kyle finish that inning.





Pratchett said:


> OK, yeah. Maybe he still has his reasons. Game is turning. :side:


:lol

Utterly absurd over-managing on Maddon's part. Let your starter the "W" in Game 7 of the World Series. Hendricks was suffocating the Indians to death. No, I know, bring in Jon Lester with a runner on base just because of lefty-lefty über-alles nonsense. Ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ROSS IS BOSS... :sodone


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :lol
> 
> Utterly absurd over-managing on Maddon's part. Let your starter the "W" in Game 7 of the World Series. Hendricks was suffocating the Indians to death. No, I know, bring in Jon Lester with a runner on base just because of lefty-lefty über-alles nonsense. Ridiculous.


SMH at deciding to play 3-D chess when you were doing fine with a straight up Colle–Koltanowski game. :no:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

DesolationRow said:


> :lol
> 
> Utterly absurd over-managing on Maddon's part. Let your starter the "W" in Game 7 of the World Series. Hendricks was suffocating the Indians to death. No, I know, bring in Jon Lester with a runner on base just because of lefty-lefty über-alles nonsense. Ridiculous.


If he put another runner on, then I could see a move. But let the guy finish it off.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> ROSS IS BOSS... :sodone


The entire Chicago team is so hateable, they're all simply human garbage led by wife beater Aroldis Chapman.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CUBS :sodone It's happening :mark:

No jinxing :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> SMH at deciding to play 3-D chess when you were doing fine with a straight up Colle–Koltanowski game. :no:





PF69 said:


> If he put another runner on, then I could see a move. But let the guy finish it off.


Precisely, gentlemen, precisely. :lol Such a blessing to be comprehended!



ChicagoFit said:


> The entire Chicago team is so hateable, they're all simply human garbage led by wife beater Aroldis Chapman.


Completely agree!  I have _always_ and _consistently_ _*despised*_ this infernal Cubs team! :no:  @AryaDark


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> Completely agree!  I have _always_ and _consistently_ _*despised*_ this infernal Cubs team! :no:  @AryaDark


The Cubs are a classless organization owned by a right ring radical conservative who has no issues employing men who beat women.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Precisely, gentlemen, precisely. :lol Such a blessing to be comprehended!
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree!  I have _always_ and _consistently_ _*despised*_ this infernal Cubs team! :no:  @AryaDark


*WF's Biggest Cubs Fan :maisie*


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Is FOX sweetening the audio or did Cleveland let that many Cubs fans buy tickets?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Oh my fucking god. This game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT WTF.....


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Couldn't have happened to a more deplorable wife beater


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OHHH MY GODDDD*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No reason Cleveland should be in this game, let alone tied. Maddon was fucking stupid with pitching changes. I don't think I want him back next year if this is what we get from our manager in the most clutch situations. Hendrix should have gone longer and Chapman should have been 9th inning only. Congrats on giving this Series to the Indians Maddon.

Why in the fuck is he STILL pitching?! You suddenly get a paycheck from the Indians Maddon... fuck sake what dumb decisions tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lebron. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I want Cubs to lose so it's another thing CM Punk can be upset about


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

unk4


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> No reason Cleveland should be in this game, let alone tied. Maddon was fucking stupid with pitching changes. I don't think I want him back next year if this is what we get from our manager in the most clutch situations. Hendrix should have gone longer and Chapman should have been 9th inning only. Congrats on giving this Series to the Indians Maddon.
> 
> Why in the fuck is he STILL pitching?! You suddenly get a paycheck from the Indians Maddon... fuck sake what dumb decisions tonight.


His poor decision was using the human garbage wife beater so extensively in game 6 when it was simply unnecessary. It was a bad decision.

Tonight he would have been wise to leave in Lester. 

Text message I sent to a good friend who's a big Cubs fan at 8:30pm:
I agree. But strange things always happen in game 7's so there will be weird drama for sure

And at 9pm:
Like I said... If they can wait until the 9th before bringing the wife beater in, they'll win. If the wife beater comes in earlier he's very vulnerable. I still think they're gonna win


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Maddon not looking very bright right now. Taking Hendricks out early for Lester. Pitching Chapman two innings in a non save game situation and then bringing him back today.

Now could we be looking at a rain delay? :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Maddon is an idiot for switching pitchers.

And WTF Chapman, why would you throw heaters at Davis.

OH LAWD!

This game is awesome though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maddon is not choking ... he is throwing this game. There is no other reason for not bunting with no out IN THE FUCKING 9th INNING!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Speechless. If I were a Cub fan, the police would be at my house right now...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam couldnt imagine the hear rate of Cubs fans right now


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Maddon is not choking ... he is throwing this game. There is no other reason for not bunting with no out IN THE FUCKING 9th INNING!




Heyward sucks breh. He can't bunt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What. The. Fuck. I am not blaming Baez. You going bunt now on two strikes? Maddon is doing his damndest to throw this game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> CUBS :sodone It's happening :mark:
> 
> No jinxing :side:


God damn it. Please forsaken me :jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chapman going back out there. :deandre


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Check Maddon's bank account after this. Sure he has a nice little paycheck from Vegas for keeping Chapman out there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Crazy game, everything you could've wanted and more


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

inb4 the news comes out tomorrow that Maddon's family was kidnapped and he was forced to manage the game like this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What the fuck is he thinking lol?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chapman man... The fuck are you doing rn!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great call by Maddon to leave Chappy out there


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794024257462423553
I'm so done :lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

sooooo... first ever game 8 so Fox gets more ratings?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Two teams trying to break a curse and now you get a rain delay lol, they really should have a World Series in a neutral site with a dome


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ best game I can remember watching :done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> sooooo... first ever game 8 so Fox gets more ratings?


Fuck yeah! I'm down :mark:.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' rain.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This game literally has everyhting


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God Buck is so stupid... he had to throw a strike? No, he would have gladly walked Baez to get the double play on. A ground ball by Baez, Howard scores. A deep fly, score. A stupid bunt called by Maddon and a ball that was NEvER going to be a strike.... yeah, every pitcher would love that call. Dumb ass Buck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> sooooo... first ever game 8 so Fox gets more ratings?


Well there have been four years that the World Series was best of 9

--------

The rain delay means the wife beater and Indians pitcher are done for the night and every player better use a treadmill or something to stay loose or they're fucked when the game restarts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/wait-whats-that-kkk-sign-doing-at-the-cubs-indians-game/ :bryanlol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> The rain delay means the wife beater and Indians pitcher are done for the night and every player better use a treadmill or something to stay loose or they're fucked when the game restarts


This just made me laugh :lmao. I'm going to hell :jose


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck wanna see this completed today


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/wait-whats-that-kkk-sign-doing-at-the-cubs-indians-game/ :bryanlol


They are the dumbest people on the planet. 

This dumb practice of using the tweets of random imbeciles in "news" stories really needs to stop because the media now treats a tweet from some fool with no followers and an egg profile pic equal to a statement from a human rights organization.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529685338894372864


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I am all of these right now.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Fuck wanna see this completed today


What time zone are you in fella?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This game. :banderas

When RAJAI DAVIS battled against Chapman I was sure that that at-bat was going somewhere special... I was right... :banderas

Of course... I think all of the at-bats are going somewhere special. :side:

No but seriously you don't have to be a baseball guru to figure out that Chapman's probably going to get roughed up and abused after pitching so many innings in this World Series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This game is too much and I'm not even a fan of these teams. Whew.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> What time zone are you in fella?


LA :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:sodone

Bryant was at least partially jammed and he almost lifts it out in center field...

:sodone
@El Conquistador I told you this kid would be special after the Cubs drafted him. 

Of course everyone knew that or should have known that. :side:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring in Arrieta... bring in Arrieta.... bring in Arrieta.......


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Always dangerous to pitch Zobrist away, for that reason.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CUBS! :mark:. LETS GO! :mark:.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am going to have a permanent fucking twitch at this point.......


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looking like the Cleveland Indians are going to pull a reverse Cavs and blow a 3-1 lead in Cleveland instead of overcoming one :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Heyward smells blood.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why didn't Cleveland bring in Bauer after the rain break?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*ONE MORE INNING*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know if I can watch these outs... I just... I don't know.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*CUBS ARE 1 OUT AWAY *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn it... why. Just fucking why can't it be fucking easy for one god damned inning.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Here we go again.... This is just.......... no words :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

extra innings in game 7.

Awesome......if you don't have a rooting interest in the game. Can't imagine the stress if you are a Cubs or an Indians fan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

1 MORE OUT! unk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Craziest game ever...Best baseball game I've seen in a while. Thank God I'm not a fan of either team though, I couldn't handle the stress :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> extra innings in game 7.
> 
> Awesome......if you don't have a rooting interest in the game. Can't imagine the stress if you are a Cubs or an Indians fan.


I don't either yet, my heart is pumping wtf


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Come the fuck on... Indians are not this fucking good with the bats to come back this many times against a far superior team. Stop fucking pitching like you are afraid. Should have gone after Guyor because one home run with the bases empty meant shit. God fucking damn it I am so tired of this. Cubs are gonna lose.


----------



## williesamson (Sep 7, 2016)

what the actual fuck is this game right now. wildest baseball game i've ever seen and one of the greatest sports events i've had the pleasure to watch. CONGRATS CUBBIES!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's over :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

congrats Chicago


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Indians pulling a reverse Cavs lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE CURSE IS BROKEN*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

cubs win! Cubs win! CUBS WIN! THE CURSE HAS FINALLY ENDED! :mark:










- Vic


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It has finally happened. It took 108 years. I am crying. I can't put it in words.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to the Cubs. Great game to watch. Fuck the Dodgers.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well that's a shame that the wife beater wins a World Series ring


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a time to be alive, congrats to the Cubs fans on here. :salute

Every Chicago team has won a championship in my lifetime except the Bears now.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Go Cubs, go. Go Cubs, go. Hey Chicago. What do you say? The Cubs *ARE CHAMPIONS* today.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man greatest game I've probably seen personally. Wow :applause


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

From 1993:










- Vic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794038862741839874


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THE MAN said:


> Congrats to the Cubs. Great game to watch. Fuck the Dodgers.


The most important sentiments to be expressed. (Y) :aryep

Congratulations to @Sol Katti and @Kabraxal and other Cubs fans here.

This is a fairly cool story: http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/ph-ac-cn-usna-cubs-goats-1101-20161101-story.html @AryaDark osey2


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Chrome said:


> What a time to be alive, congrats to the Cubs fans on here. :salute
> 
> Every Chicago team has won a championship in my lifetime except the Bears now.


And at the rate they are playing, DA bears won't be winning a championship anytime soon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This one is up there with the greatest baseball games I've ever seen. 

Theo Epstein is a wizard confirmed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> From 1993:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dam that cant be real


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

My heart. I can't stop shaking... and surprisingly this hurts more than I thought. 4 of the biggest Cubbies fans never got to see this. This one was for you. Cubbies are world champs. I... that feels so weird to type, say, feel. If I wake up now I will kill something.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> My heart. I can't stop shaking... and surprisingly this hurts more than I thought. 4 of the biggest Cubbies fans never got to see this. This one was for you. Cubbies are world champs. I... that feels so weird to type, say, feel. If I wake up now I will kill something.


It's finally next year.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

WHAT A GAME, WHAT A WORLD SERIES!!!!

CUBS ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS!!!! :woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's what you get LeBron for making fun of Warriors 3-1 lead at Halloween. :kobe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Blow a lead in the 8th inning, then play tug-of-war in the 9th, then regain the lead in the 10th inning, then nearly blow the lead again, then finally pull away by just 1 run in order to win your first World Series in 108 years and on your home field to boot. R.I.P. in peace, Billy Goat's Curse.

I'm not even a baseball fan, but fuck me, that finish was amazing. AND JUST THINK OF THE MONEY THAT CAN BE MADE FROM THAT DISNEY-ESQUE ENDING, DAMN IT!

:vince$


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> That's what you get LeBron for making fun of Warriors 3-1 lead at Halloween. :kobe


Just hope Cubs players don't make fun of the Indians blowing a 3-1 series lead and it comes back to haunt the Bulls or Blackhawks in the playoffs next year. :woah


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREATEST GAME OF BASEBALL IVE EVER WATCHED! :woo


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A series where you did not want any of the team playing to lose... both young team that could be back here next year in a possible rematch


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

We are world champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What a series.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Stephen90 @Randumo24 @Stax Classic @DesolationRow @The Son Shala @THANOS @BruiserKC @Catalanotto @ras8620










*“Naked came I out of my mother's womb, and naked shall I return thither: the Lord giveth, and the Lord taketh away; blessed be the name of the Lord.” -Job 1:21*

Just when it seemed like Cleveland would cap off its epic year in sports with a World Series championship, _KARMA_ rears her ugly fucking head and the Tribe blow a 3-1 lead. I guess pride really does come before the fall. Given the recent success of our other sports teams, as well as *HIS EXCELLENCY TERRY FRANCONA* leading us to that 3-1 lead despite missing Cookie, Salazar (for the most part), and Brantley, I suppose us Cleveland fans got a little too cocky about our chances. _“No big deal,”_ we pridefully shouted after losing game 5. _“Bauer is a shitty starter and he cost us the game! But Tomlin will finish this at home in game 6!”_ *And then we lost.* _“Tomlin was rattled & the defense blew it,”_ we declared after last night’s 9-3 defeat. _“But the *KLUBOT* and *MILLER TIME* will extend the Curse of the Billy Goat tomorrow in game 7.”_ *THAT WAS THE PRIDE, THEN CAME THE FALL!!!!!*

And now it is definitive. No excuses can be made. This one’s not on Trevor Bauer or Joe Buck or media bias or Kyle Schwarber or the home plate umps. We played like *TRASH* tonight, plain and simple. *THE CHICAGO CUBS WERE THE BETTER TEAM AND THEY DESERVED TO WIN.* For the second night in a row, bad pitching & defensive blunders fucked us over. The *KLUBOT* and *MILLER TIME* both pitched poorly when we needed them most. Kluber didn’t even have a damn strikeout before he left in the 5th. And that 4th inning featured some more cringe-worthy Tribe outfielding. *COCO* threw that ball _WAY_ too high on the Cubs’ sac fly play and that RBI double to center made Davis look like such a scrub.

Obviously, it wasn't all bad. That wild pitch by Lester in the 5th inning was *SO MUCH FUN* to watch!!! It was CLASSIC Indians postseason baseball right there. Somewhere, Kenny Lofton was watching and smiling at that play. Then Chapman came on for relief work. I was hoping we would eventually break through to him, especially after he threw so many pitches over the past few days. AND IT TURNED OUT I WAS RIGHT!!!! *HOW ABOUT RAJAI DAVIS WITH THAT WORLD-ENDING, MOTHER-WHORING, GODDAMN, BONER-INDUCING 2-RUN HOMER IN THE 8TH THAT BREATHED LIFE INTO ALL SENTIENT BEINGS THAT EXIST IN THE UNIVERSE!???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT MADE ALL KINDS OF HAPPY THOUGHTS ENTER MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* The fight this team showed down the stretch was incredible, especially considering the fact that we were down 5-1 at one point. Just when I started to count them out, they hung in there and made things interesting.

And then, after the sports gods sent a 17-minute rain delay (which seemed like a bad omen in retrospect), *BRYAN SHAW DID HIS FUCKING THING……………….AND BY “THING,” I MEAN HE CHOKED AND BECAME THE NEW JOSE MESA!!!!!!* As soon as he intentionally walked Rizzo, I was nervous. Then, when Zorbrist came up, I kept begging for a double play grounder that didn’t come. Instead, we saw an RBI base hit. Then another intentional walk to Russell. Then an RBI base hit for Montero. Shaw has been such a liability for us this year. Unfortunate that, despite how badly we played tonight, we came back and had a chance to win it all in true Jacobs Field fashion. But lo, the sports gods spoke and Cleveland blew *YET ANOTHER* World Series game 7 in extra innings. Heartbreaking.

And can I just say how disappointed I am in our fans? The amount of cheering I heard for the Cubs tonight was *DEPLORABLE!!!!!!* This is what happens when you scalp your fucking tickets to the highest bidder! (Not to mention the fact that Jacobs Field had one of the poorest attendance records in the MLB this season.) There better not be an empty fucking seat at the corner of Carnegie and Ontario next season. I need to see die-hard Cleveland fans filling *EVERY FUCKING SEAT!!!!* Can't afford another embarrassing showing like tonight.

Anyway, congratulations to @Karbraxal, @Cashmere, @richyque, @Tommy-V, @Sol Katti, and all the other people who were rooting for the Cubs to take it all. You guys finally get to party like it’s 1908! As someone who knows what it’s like to have a sports curse broken, I know how happy you guys must feel right now. (Well Cleveland didn’t have to wait 100+ years for a title, but it was a painful curse just the same.) Enjoy that long-awaited championship; you guys truly deserve it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793999750320230400
*THANKS FOR AN AMAZING SEASON, CLEVELAND!!!!!!!! DESPITE THE DISAPPOINTING FINISH, YOU MADE YOUR FANS PROUD, ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING HOW DEEP INTO THIS POSTSEASON YOU WENT!!!!!!! IT SEEMED LIKE EVERYONE COUNTED US OUT OF EVERY SERIES IN THIS OCTOBER/EARLY NOVEMBER RUN!!!!!!!!! BUT WE DEFIED THE ODDS, PROVED THE DOUBTERS WRONG, AND TOOK THE WORLD SERIES ALL THE WAY TO 7 GAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT’S IMPRESSIVE AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNFORTUNATELY, WE NOW HOLD THE LONGEST WORLD SERIES TITLE DROUGHT IN THE MLB, SO WE’VE GOT SOME UNFINISHED BUSINESS TO TAKE CARE OF NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT FOR NOW, GET YOURSELVES SOME MUCH-NEEDED REST AND BE IN GOODYEAR, ARIZONA BRIGHT & EARLY IN FEBRUARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT A GREAT SEASON-LONG PARTY AT NAPOLI’S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT TRULY WAS CLEVELAND AGAINST THE WORLD AND WE LEARNED HOW TO RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES…………*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *.....……AND I’LL SEE YOU NEXT SEASON, YOU MOTHERFUCKING CLEVELAND WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> @Stephen90 @Randumo24 @Stax Classic @DesolationRow @The Son Shala @THANOS @BruiserKC @Catalanotto @ras8620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You deal with this better than me... 2003 kept flashing through my head in those last inning. You could see it in every Cubby fan though on TV. They had that "god damnit.. it's happening again" look before the magic finally broke the god damned curse. I don't know what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Kris Bryant's smile while making the final out of the historic win. I'm still shaking, this was one of my favorite moments ever and IMO the best World Series game ever. I feel so complete.

https://giant.gfycat.com/DistortedHospitableAmericanwirehair.webm


*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> You deal with this better than me... 2003 kept flashing through my head in those last inning. You could see it in every Cubby fan though on TV. They had that "god damnit.. it's happening again" look before the magic finally broke the god damned curse. I don't know what I'm feeling right now.


:lol

Don't get it twisted, brother. I'm still *VERY* disappointed that we lost, especially since we now have the longest title drought in the MLB. But, as I stated earlier in this thread, Cleveland already broke its curse this year. A World Series title would have just been icing on the proverbial cake. And most of our key players (some of whom just played in their first World Series ever) are locked down for the next few years so I'm confident that we'll make some great off-season moves, regroup, reload, and finish the job next year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Back to the Future knew :wee-bey


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> :lol
> 
> Don't get it twisted, brother. I'm still *VERY* disappointed that we lost, especially since we now have the longest title drought in the MLB. But, as I stated earlier in this thread, Cleveland already broke its curse this year. A World Series title would have just been icing on the proverbial cake. And most of our key players (some of whom just played in their first World Series ever) are locked down for the next few years so I'm confident that we'll make some great off-season moves, regroup, reload, and finish the job next year.


Fair. Though I would have had to call out of work to deal with it if the Cubs lost. Might still for a different reason now. 

At least this series went like Rocky 2... 15 rounds and it was just one second separating the teams. Still, damn the Indians for the hundred heart attacks i just had. <_<


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Total spotfest, but the babyface went over. roud


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

richyque said:


> We are world champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


America is not the world. You are champions of your league


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A PG Attitude said:


> America is not the world. You are champions of your league


MLB actually is the top of the baseball world. :draper2 

Good for the Cubbies I guess. It's all non-canon anyway.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out what this guy tweeted two years ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529685338894372864


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


> Check out what this guy tweeted two years ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529685338894372864


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> America is not the world. You are champions of your league


really


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Just in case you didn't know, Cubs winning the world series today is one of the greatest moments in all of sports history. Document that. No argument in the world could discourage that statement.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Just in case you didn't know, Cubs winning the world series today is one of the greatest moments in all of sports history. Document that. No argument in the world could discourage that statement.


No it's not. A perennial loser winning for the first time in over 100 years is NOT one of the greatest moments in sports history. 

In acquiring a wife beater to accomplish this they proved that all their talk about the Cubs way is pure and utter bullshit. 

Not that anyone should be surprised that a team owned by a c*nt who gave a million dollars to Donald Trump would be morally bankrupt human garbage.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hey it was a spectacular series and game. Really one of the most epic title games in the history of sports. Indians are a very good team, they just lacked the impact bats of the Cubs. You always expect random scrubs to be heroes in the playoffs, like David Ross and Rajai Davis, but the Cubs still got plenty of offense from their premiere hitters. Can't really say that about Cleveland.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> GREATEST GAME OF BASEBALL IVE EVER WATCHED! :woo


Yeah all those blunders and sloppy play on both sides doesn't really make a game great... Game 7 in 2014 was a far better game.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a Cardinals fan...I suppose I will reluctantly congratulate the Cubs on their WS win. Although, they didn't make it easy with nearly blowing the lead in the 8th. Meanwhile, the Cubs are going to be set for the next few years as they have their core locked in for the time being. 

However, I take solace in the fact that the Cubs are no longer lovable losers...and if they continue to have success that they will become the new Evil Empire that people will get tired of. It happened to the Red Sox after the '04 Series...I can only dream.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Indians in 6. Cavs couldn't win at home, Tribe will.
> 
> Then again, I'll leave this here :side:


And that rethinking it is exactly what happened :draper2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to the Cubs!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> :sodone
> 
> Bryant was at least partially jammed and he almost lifts it out in center field...
> 
> ...


You couldn't have been more right, Deso! It's ridiculous how talented Kris is. What if the Astros went with the consensus and took Bryant over Appel in the 13' draft?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChicagoFit said:


> No it's not. A perennial loser winning for the first time in over 100 years is NOT one of the greatest moments in sports history.
> 
> In acquiring a wife beater to accomplish this they proved that all their talk about the Cubs way is pure and utter bullshit.
> 
> Not that anyone should be surprised that a team owned by a c*nt who gave a million dollars to Donald Trump would be morally bankrupt human garbage.


gotten to/10?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> No it's not. A perennial loser winning for the first time in over 100 years is NOT one of the greatest moments in sports history.
> 
> In acquiring a wife beater to accomplish this they proved that all their talk about the Cubs way is pure and utter bullshit.
> 
> Not that anyone should be surprised that a team owned by a c*nt who gave a million dollars to Donald Trump would be morally bankrupt human garbage.


::crickets:: thought someone posted my comment..nope seems to be an error..anyways GO CUBBIES!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad the Cubs won. That was quite the series. Some crazy drama there, but in the end, the better team won.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> No it's not. A perennial loser winning for the first time in over 100 years is NOT one of the greatest moments in sports history.
> 
> In acquiring a wife beater to accomplish this they proved that all their talk about the Cubs way is pure and utter bullshit.
> 
> Not that anyone should be surprised that a team owned by a c*nt who gave a million dollars to Donald Trump would be morally bankrupt human garbage.


So mad :mj4


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Machiavelli said:


> God dam that cant be real


It's real.

They interviewed him afterwards and he said it came to him in a dream in 1993.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm still in shock! So amazing that they won!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I have this guy on my facebook from a Batman page I liked. He lives in Cleveland and is a big Indians fan. He's a cool dude, but, last night, he made a really shitty facebook status update telling fans in Chicago to 'have fun and be safe during their 11th championship since 1990'. It followed a meme basically telling everyone to shut up about the city of Chicago's drought when Cleveland has two championships in the time that Chicago had 11.

I just found that shit to be super fucking salty.

This isn't hockey, this isn't basketball, this is baseball, and this is a team that waited 108 YEARS to win. I could not even fucking imagine any of my teams sitting on a drought as sick as that. My last championships were 2008 (Red Wings), 1995 (Cowboys) and 2009 (Yankees), so it hasn't been that long since I have had a championship victory. There have been Cubs fans who have lived and died without experiencing a championship. That is absolutely unreal.


Fucking people with sand in their vaginas after a loss, I mean, yeah, I am mixed with anger and sadness when my team loses, but, I give credit where credit is due. The Indians were ahead 3-1, man, *3-1*. The Cubs came back and slapped them in one of the greatest games I have ever watched in my life, and this was the first time by choice I have watched two teams going for the championship in which neither team is mine. I never watch other teams in championships, ever. Once it hit 6-6, I had to watch, and it was worth it.

Cubs ended the curse, lots of die hard, long time fans emotional, it was real nice to see.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Food for thought. The Cubs had not won a World Series since 1908... 108 years.

They won in the 10th inning while scoring 8 runs.

10-8

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Catalanotto

Your friend must be an outlier because most of Indians fans I've seen online aren't _that_ salty about this loss. The reaction I've seen so far is a mixture of disappointment for not winning and pride for how far we went despite missing Carrasco, Salazar and Brantley. (And they're trying to defend our city against all the dank "Indians blew a 3-1 lead" memes.) I have yet to see any spiteful comments from our side directed at the Cubs and their fans.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> I have this guy on my facebook from a Batman page I liked. He lives in Cleveland and is a big Indians fan. He's a cool dude, but, last night, he made a really shitty facebook status update telling fans in Chicago to 'have fun and be safe during their 11th championship since 1990'. It followed a meme basically telling everyone to shut up about the city of Chicago's drought when Cleveland has two championships in the time that Chicago had 11.
> 
> I just found that shit to be super fucking salty.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but your friend has a point. Chicago hasn't been starved for championships like Cleveland has. Cleveland has long been the laughing stock of the sports world I mean cmon we have the fucking Browns for crying out loud lol.

Chicago had the white sox to help with the sting of the cubs. Cleveland until this year with the Cavs had nothing to be proud of. Cavs winning the NBA championship gave some hope that Cleveland could in fact become a city of champions but sadly it seems only the Cavs will get to taste that glory as the curse of Cleveland struck the Indians.

Anyways, lets get back to Chicago this is a city that had the best basketball player in NBA history with Michael Jordan. Who brought the city numerous championships. You then have the Chicago Bears who actually made it to the super bowl in the past decade. 

Pretty much its hard to buy into the Cubs drought as a big deal with numerous sports success Chicago has enjoyed. An Indians win here would've mattered much more to the city of Cleveland. Then again no one expected the Indians to get this far and they did fight to the bitter end making the Cubs work for that championship. Still being up 3-1 and pulling a reverse Cavs really is heartbreaking for any Cleveland sports fan.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> @Catalanotto
> 
> Your friend must be an outlier because most of Indians fans I've seen online aren't _that_ salty about this loss. The reaction I've seen so far is a mixture of disappointment for not winning and pride for how far we went despite missing Carrasco, Salazar and Brantley. (And they're trying to defend our city against all the dank "Indians blew a 3-1 lead" memes.) I have yet to see any spiteful comments from our side directed at the Cubs and their fans.


Yeah, I wasn't directing it at all fans, he literally is the only one I have seen, it's just a piss poor attitude.



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I'm sorry but your friend has a point. Chicago hasn't been starved for championships like Cleveland has. Cleveland has long been the laughing stock of the sports world I mean cmon we have the fucking Browns for crying out loud lol.
> 
> Chicago had the white sox to help with the sting of the cubs. Cleveland until this year with the Cavs had nothing to be proud of. Cavs winning the NBA championship gave some hope that Cleveland could in fact become a city of champions but sadly it seems only the Cavs will get to taste that glory as the curse of Cleveland struck the Indians.
> 
> ...


I totally understand the Chicago championships, but, as I said, we are talking about the Cubs here, who have waited for 108 years. Just imagine that shit, 108 years, man......That's a lot of hungry Cubs fans. Regardless of the city and it's success with other teams, we're talking about one team here who struggled for that long. I couldn't imagine being a fan of a team and having to say 'my team has not won for 108 years' lol


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, I wasn't directing it at all fans, he literally is the only one I have seen, it's just a piss poor attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand the Chicago championships, but, as I said, we are talking about the Cubs here, who have waited for 108 years. Just imagine that shit, 108 years, man......That's a lot of hungry Cubs fans. Regardless of the city and it's success with other teams, we're talking about one team here who struggled for that long. I couldn't imagine being a fan of a team and having to say 'my team has not won for 108 years' lol


I get it 108 years is a long fucking time lol and hey they spanked us. We had 3 chances to get the job done and get more win and couldn't close it out. My main point though is Chicago had other sports success to make up for the Cubs while Cleveland until this year with the Cavs had nothing. This was a brutal painful loss especially when we got so close. At the very least the Indians put up one heck of a fight.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Spent most of my day at work with my tablet on a live feed from the parade and stuff. I would love to have been in that crowd!!


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> @Stephen90 @Randumo24 @Stax Classic @DesolationRow @The Son Shala @THANOS @BruiserKC @Catalanotto @ras8620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your victory. And to the Cubs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cleveland fans should be ashamed of themselves, it was like 60-40 Cleveland fans to Cubs fans at that game. But I guess that's to be expected, most of the people I know in Cleveland have said a hundred times that nobody really gives a shit about the Indians. Though I think if somebody was offering me like $10,000 for my tickets I would probably hand them over without thinking twice, too. :lol


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Godway said:


> Cleveland fans should be ashamed of themselves, it was like 60-40 Cleveland fans to Cubs fans at that game. But I guess that's to be expected, most of the people I know in Cleveland have said a hundred times that nobody really gives a shit about the Indians. Though I think if somebody was offering me like $10,000 for my tickets I would probably hand them over without thinking twice, too. :lol


Too be fair most people in Cleveland are broke and world series tickets aren't cheap. It is a shame though game 6 and 7 felt like it was taking place at Wrigley.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The 5 Million Fans Attended the Cubs Celebration is a LIE!! 1 million at most attended and here's proof: 

http://www.chicagonow.com/dry-it-in...-rally-didnt-have-five-million-in-attendance/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ChicagoFit said:


> The 5 Million Fans Attended the Cubs Celebration is a LIE!! 1 million at most attended and here's proof:
> 
> http://www.chicagonow.com/dry-it-in...-rally-didnt-have-five-million-in-attendance/


That isn't exactly proof...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795701594977431552
Napoli's great defensively, but his bat went ice cold when we needed it most. Tbh, I'd be fine with him leaving. Davis, on the other hand, is a little more valuable and I think we need to at least offer him something before he looks elsewhere.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gold Glove Winners*

NL:
C -> Posey
1B -> Rizzo
2B -> Panik
3B -> Arenado
SS -> Brandon Crawford
LF -> Starling Marte
CF -> Inciarte
RF -> Heyward
_-- First time in 8 years Yadi has been dethroned at the C position._

AL:
C -> 
1B -> Moreland
2B -> Kinsler
3B -> Beltre
SS -> Lindor
LF -> Gardner
CF -> Kiermaier
RF -> Mookie Betts
_-- No word on the winning catcher yet_


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Neither Napoli or Davis are worth Qualifying Offers. They lucked out with Napoli having the season that he did, he's not going to do that again. Good for them not letting success cloud their judgment, like lots of teams do when they overpay people after a good year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> *Gold Glove Winners*
> 
> NL:
> C -> Posey
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: osey2 :mark: :mark: :mark: CRAWFORD :mark: :mark: :mark: MVPANIK :mark: :mark: :mark:

:sodone :sodone

Gold Gloves for the San Francisco Giants' Catcher, Shortstop and Second Baseman... :banderas :banderas :banderas
@CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

@JM @THANOS

Thoughts on Kendrys Morales signing?

I'll wait to see, but Morales is pretty decent. They seem to want to follow the Indians idea of adding switch hitters to the line up, except Morales, while very solid against RHP last year, wasn't so good against Lefties. He's had a solid couple of years with the Royals, I'll say. Unfortunately, this lowers the odds of Bautista or EE resigning. Bautista is whatever, but Edwin...they could bring him back as an everyday first baseman, which I'd be happy with. Problem is that I'm afraid Shapiro is gonna start playing Billy Bean moneyball, where he's going to try and construct a team of guys for less money and once they get built up to a certain point, they'll be gone once they want more cash. While its nice to be able to squeeze value out of players, the Jays fans have grown to love certain guys and dismantling that core could hurt attendance and drive a wedge between management and audience. Edwin had an awesome season, he's worth bringing back. Bautista hasn't been terribly impressive and every one of the past few seasons, he seems to miss time for different injuries. For the money he wants, it isn't worth it. Edwin is healthy, same age as Morales and was killing it this year and in previous seasons. I think giving him up for Morales would be a big mistake.

Note-if Morales breaks his leg during a walk off HR again unkout


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796744729765384192


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> @JM @THANOS
> 
> Thoughts on Kendrys Morales signing?
> 
> ...


11 million for Morales is a good value. Really not sure why he would sign before Edwin as his value would go up once Edwin was off the board. 

He's not Edwin but at likely half the cost he's a pretty good replacement if we don't get him. Big thing for me is he's a switch hitter and he's won a World Series. 

If we get Edwin back to play 1st/DH great, if not, we at least made a decent splash at a team friendly AAV and term. I have a hard time believing that the Jays are comfortable with Smoak playing anywhere near a full season at 1B. I could see the Jays trying to trade Smoak to a NL contender as his contract is pretty affordable as well and convincing Edwin to play 1B. He's serviceable at 1B and it doesn't seem to have that big of an effect on his offense.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> @JM @THANOS
> 
> Thoughts on Kendrys Morales signing?
> 
> ...


I like the signing.

At 3/33M, the Jays are paying him to just give us 3 WAR over the full contract. I think he can easily outperform that. He's also coming from mashing in a pitcher's park in Kansas City to playing in Rogers Centre for 50% of his games. There's a realistic chance that he goes off for 40 HR in 2017. His splits are also even over his career, so there's no platoon advantage against him.

He's also graded average to above average defensively at 1B so he could see some playing time there. The only problem with him is his speed which is virtually non-existent. That said, that is something that only affects a small ball team like Kansas because Morales would be clogging the basepaths. In Toronto, there's more of a chance for extra base hits, so his bSr should improve.

We now can focus on filling our other needs:

*RF* - Dexter Fowler (4/60M) or platoon of Josh Reddick/Steve Pearce (60M combined)
*Backup C* - Jason Castro (2/7M)
*1B/DH* - Eric Thames (2/10M)
*Elite Reliver* - Kenley Jansen (4/80M) or Greg Holland (3/40M)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I like the signing.
> 
> At 3/33M, the Jays are paying him to just give us 3 WAR over the full contract. I think he can easily outperform that. He's also coming from mashing in a pitcher's park in Kansas City to playing in Rogers Centre for 50% of his games. There's a realistic chance that he goes off for 40 HR in 2017. His splits are also even over his career, so there's no platoon advantage against him.
> 
> ...


I can get behind this. A Fowler signing would be :mark: although I dunno how I feel about Reddick...he's a bit too inconsistent for my liking.

So you don't think they'll resign EE? Would you want them to or to move on to someone else? I'd still like to see them pick Edwin up and maybe rotate him and Morales at 1B, just because he's a core player for the franchise, but for $125 million...it may not be feasible, kinda like the Price deal. 

I also agree about Morales playing in the Skydome. 30 HRs while playing half the time in a ballpark that doesn't benefit long ball hitters like Kauffman very probably could become a good amount more when you switch to a hitter's ballpark. 

Overall, a solid signing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I can get behind this. A Fowler signing would be :mark: although I dunno how I feel about Reddick...he's a bit too inconsistent for my liking.
> 
> So you don't think they'll resign EE? Would you want them to or to move on to someone else? I'd still like to see them pick Edwin up and maybe rotate him and Morales at 1B, just because he's a core player for the franchise, but for $125 million...it may not be feasible, kinda like the Price deal.
> 
> ...


Fowler would be my top pick for RF but competition could drive up his price tag. 

I like Reddick, but only in a platoon. Reddick vs RHP the last 3 years has hit .297/.355/.492 (.847 OPS) and 132 wRC+. He also mashes in the Rogers Centre. I think we turn to a guy like Steve Pearce to face LHP in RF to remove Reddick's weakness. Combined they could produce around 4 WAR in 2017 which would be more than amazing.

I wouldn't go above 4/90M for Edwin. Anything more than that and it's just not worth it. You would already be tying up nearly 40M per year at 1B/DH with the contracts of Morales/Edwin/Smoak with Rowdy Tellez waiting in the wings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey Seager obviously slam dunked the NL Rookie of the Year.

Michael Fulmer won in the AL.


Kinda surprised Sanchez didn't win the in AL, but I'm not even sure he made the finals.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pirates apparently talked McCutchen with the Nats last Summer (before Melancon) and the Nats would only give up one prospect so they shot it down. Huntington doesn't really have a great track record with trading "stars" so I'm glad he didn't jump the gun there. McCutchen in the last 5 years is an MVP winner, and really had an even better MVP season the following year, and he costs 14 million. He's a fucking GET for any team and you can't accept anything other than two-three top prospects and change for him. He had a down year and he's entering his 30s, but it's his 30s....not his 40s. He could still have 5 great years in him.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Terry Francona with the AL MOTY :woo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

My man :verlander got jobbed out of his second Cy young in 4 years. Smh dumbass voters trying to hurt his HOF chances.

At least good ol brown eye Max took home the NL, even if Kershaw really was the best pitcher all year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Two Ex-Tigres won it PP, sounds like a win win if your guys aren't winning.

Hendricks got jobbed though, CY outta nowhere :sodone


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Just makes me yearn for what could've/should've been with that rotation. Plus I do think Porcello was the weakest of the three finalists. Can only hope Fulmer/Norris take that step and form a new big three with JV :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> My man :verlander got jobbed out of his second Cy young in 4 years. Smh dumbass voters trying to hurt his HOF chances.
> 
> At least good ol brown eye Max took home the NL, even if Kershaw really was the best pitcher all year.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799038283674161152


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Voters get it right for once. :trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They've gotten it right one other time @Sol Katti:trout


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I missed that Kate Upton tweet until today :lol Verlander needs to shut her up, the blonde with big tits trying to overshadow her star boyfriend gimmick didn't work out well for Romo/Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Sol Katti said:


> Voters get it right for once. :trout


Is his career still lackluster now that his trophy case is a little more cramped? :kappa2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Auston said:


> Is his career still lackluster now that his trophy case is a little more cramped? :kappa2


Yes. He should have two more MVPs in his case already. He deserves to be legendary because he is a generational talent. Hopefully this win is a sign of more things to come and he won't be wrongfully looked over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sol Katti said:


> Yes. He should have two more MVPs in his case already. He deserves to be legendary because he is a generational talent. Hopefully this win is a sign of more things to come and he won't be unrightfully looked over.


LOL

It's not Mike Trout's fault the voters were idiots and didn't realize Mike is the best baseball player we've seen since Barry Bonds.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Baseball MVPs are a tricky scenario. Since they should be stat-based more so than "importance" since Mike Trout can continue having godlike seasons all he wants and he's still never winning shit with a scrub pitching staff like LAA. And vice-versa, pitchers are generally more valuable than position players these days, so a team could lose a Mike Trout and still win a World Series because of badass pitching.

I'm a firm believer in giving it to the best player in baseball. Maybe if you have two guys with very similar stats and one lead his team to the post season that can factor in.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

MrMister said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not Mike Trout's fault the voters were idiots and didn't realize Mike is the best baseball player we've seen since Barry Bonds.


Exactly. That is my point. :benson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah trade went down the other day.

Taijuan Walker and someone (Ketel Marte i think) to the Dbacks for Segura and some other dudes. M's giving up on Walker. The NL might be just what Walker needs, but Chase does no one any favors. Neither does Coors, which he might have to pitch in at times.

I still think Walker can be an ace, but I guess I can see Seattle giving up on him. They did get Jean Segura. I don't think those 20 HR are for real, but Segura can hit and runs well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'd take it if I'm Arizona. Walker's stuff is legit even though he didn't pan out in Seattle yet.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...-link-world-series?ex_cid=espnfb&sf44241605=1



> The league that wins Major League Baseball's All-Star Game no longer will get home-field advantage in the World Series, which instead will go to the pennant winner with the better regular-season record.
> 
> The change was included in MLB's tentative new collective bargaining agreement and disclosed early Thursday to The Associated Press by a person familiar with the agreement. The person spoke on condition of anonymity, because details of the deal -- reached Wednesday evening in Irving, Texas -- had not been announced.


On the plus side, I thought that stipulation was stupid and I'm glad to see it gone. Now the team with the best record will rightfully receive home field advantage in the World Series. On the negative side, the All-Star game is now completely meaningless since nothing's at stake.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...-link-world-series?ex_cid=espnfb&sf44241605=1
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I thought that stipulation was stupid and I'm glad to see it gone. Now the team with the best record will rightfully receive home field advantage in the World Series. On the negative side, the All-Star game is now completely meaningless since nothing's at stake.


Making home field advantage a "reward" really didn't raise the importance of the all star game anyway. It's never been all that important and I don't know why people want to make it anything more than the fun yet pointless exhibition match it is supposed to be. So glad the regular season record finally factors into the WS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> The Nationals and Pirates have “ramped up” their negotiations on a possible deal involving star center fielder Andrew McCutchen, Jayson Stark of ESPN.com reports. There are indications that the Nats would like to wrap up an agreement today; it seems the club may well non-tender shortstop Danny Espinosa if it adds McCutchen.
> 
> The connection between McCutchen and Espinosa involves Trea Turner, who could play either center or short. If Washington adds a new option in the outfield, Turner would surely move to his accustomed shortstop position, and the Nats would apparently not be interested in retaining Espinosa at a projected $5.3MM salary. (He could, of course, be traded.)
> 
> ...


I hate this. If he goes to Washington, that park is perfect for him to bounce back. And with his off-year, they're not going to get the haul for him that they should. So it's really just coming across as another salary dump to me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...-link-world-series?ex_cid=espnfb&sf44241605=1
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I thought that stipulation was stupid and I'm glad to see it gone. Now the team with the best record will rightfully receive home field advantage in the World Series. *On the negative side, the All-Star game is now completely meaningless since nothing's at stake.*


I think they play for a pool of money if I remember reading correctly. Not quite the same as playing for homefield advantage, but better than nothing I guess. Glad they got a deal done though, would've been insanely idiotic to enter a lockout after coming off one of the best World Series matchups EVER. Hopefully the ChiSox make some trades and get the rebuilding process started.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Move the ASG to after the season, have a week off midseason with no games at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Move the ASG to after the season, have a week off midseason with no games at all.


I can see the merit in this, but ASG in the middle makes it the main attraction for its time. If it's in November, people won't care as much because the NFL and NBA are going on. lol NBA, but yeah it's a thing kinda.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ASG are worthless nowadays, nobody cares about them.

Hell, you could have them in February as a tune up game THE NEXT YEAR and have them mean more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're probably right. MLB looks to be on the rise, but even I don't give a shit about the ASG anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I actually like the idea of having the previous year's game in Spring Training the more I think about it.

Could be Grapefruit vs Cactus league even.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants signed Mark Melancon to a 4 year deal at 62 million.
@DesolationRow @CamillePunk


The hope for my Rangers is that we sign Encarnacion. We really need a slugger at 1B. Badly. Of course our starting pitching will still be pretty meh, but I have to live with that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good for that albino weirdo. Despite his stuff declining the past couple of years, he's remained so consistent.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a few months late on that one. :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805800625342660608
A man can dream, I guess...

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@MillionDollarProns @scrilla



MrMister said:


> Giants signed Mark Melancon to a 4 year deal at 62 million.
> @DesolationRow @CamillePunk
> 
> 
> The hope for my Rangers is that we sign Encarnacion. We really need a slugger at 1B. Badly. Of course our starting pitching will still be pretty meh, but I have to live with that.





CamillePunk said:


> Just a few months late on that one. :mj2


My mind informs me that the Giants just seriously overpaid for a relief pitcher whose stuff is already in decline and will probably be more of a seventh inning-level reliever in the near future than the closer he has been in terms of talent based on his peripherals.

My heart tells me that I don't have to see Santiago Casilla try to close games for the Giants anymore.

Heart, which I have left in San Francisco, wins.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pirates asked for Robles and Giolito for McCutchen apparently. Good for you, Neal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@ABrown @Bronx Bomber 

Yankees signed Matt Holliday to a one-year, $13-million deal. He will be the Yankees' DH for one season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Godway said:


> Pirates asked for Robles and Giolito for McCutchen apparently. Good for you, Neal.


Nats are going for Chris Sale it looks like. Giolito and Robles are assumed to be part of this potential trade.



DesolationRow said:


> @ABrown @Bronx Bomber
> 
> Yankees signed Matt Holliday to a one-year, $13-million deal. He will be the Yankees' DH for one season.


:lol


Daniels kinda nixed the Edwin thing. :brady6


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Nats are going for Chris Sale it looks like. Giolito and Robles are assumed to be part of this potential trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm just more so happy that Huntington isn't dumping him but asking for two top 5 prospects from any potential suitors. Keep that in mind, because apparently the Rangers are in on this too. I can't see McCutchen/Sale both ending up in Washington. 

The last time Huntington traded our "franchise" was Jason Bay. And we got jack fucking shit for him, while he went on to slay in Boston for a few years. He didn't get a flashy return for Melancon this past deadline either (though I still think it was a good return), and then there was that Liriano shit. He doesn't have a good track record of trading established guys/All Stars. So that's why I'm worried that he's mostly trying to dump McCutchen's salary, despite it being a steal if he bounces back, and taking middling prospects instead of top 5 guys. In my mind, it should be two of their top 5 prospects and another top 20 guy or two or else hang up on them. You trade him and he goes on to be an MVP again, which is highly possible since Washington/Texas are both much better hitter's parks for him, and less goofy outfield than PNC, then you end up looking like a total jackass for dumping this guy all because he's turning 30 and had one bad year after 4 straight years of MVP-level production.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...hris-sale-blockbuster-trade-chicago-white-sox

Red Sox trade for Chris Sale, holy shit that rotation looking good


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

downnice said:


> http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...hris-sale-blockbuster-trade-chicago-white-sox
> 
> Red Sox trade for Chris Sale, holy shit that rotation looking good


This is the best Christmas present I could get. Boston gave up a lot but no one from the major league roster. 
At the trade deadline Chicago was supposedly asking for Betts, Benintendi plus prospects so I'm thrilled about this. 
Moncado might be an MVP candidate in the future but he might never learn to hit a curveball too.

Boston's top three are now:
Chris Sale
David Price
Rick "Cy Young" Porcello

After that its two of Buchholz, Pomeranz, Rodriguez and Wright with at least one of the other two being used as trading chips to find a corner bat/DH.

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm super sad that Moncada and Kopech had to be part of the deal but oh well. Sale is legit as they come. Hopefully somehow this lights a fire underneath David Prices ass and gets him motivated


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sale is incredible. He will probably be incredible for years to come. 

Moncada CAN be incredible, but isn't yet. Not at the Major League level.

This is a great trade for both sides I'd say. Chicago gets the best prospect in baseball plus stuff, while Boston gets a top 5-10 ACE.

Sale also has beyond proven he can pitch well in a hitter's park.


Red Sox v Cubs in the 2017 World Series imo. Losing Papi hurts a lot, but they just added a legit ace to the team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah this is a good trade. ChiSox have been needing to replenish their farm system FOR YEARS and this accomplishes just that. Now let's see what we can get for Quintana.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Price/Sale alone is a ridiculous rotation. But then there's fucking Rick Porcello who wins a Cy Young at random :lol They're stacked. I think it made sense for both sides, Boston has MOOKIE. And Bradley/Bogy seem to be panning out. And Pedrioa won't go away. And I think they're bringing in Pedro to hit 50 HRs and be the new Ortiz. Giving up a potential star for a pitcher who is already a star, and on a very, very, very friendly contract is huge. The White Sox apparently think he's going to break down.

I also knew this was going to happen as the AI Red Sox in multiple MLB The Show Franchises I played this past year all made that same fucking trade. Well Moncada part at least.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently the Red Sox will pay ALL of Moncada's salary too.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806223520543965185


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sad about losing this dude and his 105mph cheese. Guy has such a smooth fluid pitching motion and with long ass arms like his you would expect more stress on the elbow but I don't think so.. Moncada and himself are gonna be missed as they have all the potential in the world. Although they also could be huge busts. Never know

Anyhoo I'll break into my Chris Sale dance now :dance :dance


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Boston couldn't possibly have soured on him after his very brief MLB stint, could they? I mean he's fucking 21.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No I think Boston still would've loved to have Moncada for years. 

He's blocked at 2B and SS. 3B is kinda open, but they also have a very young prospect that could possibly play 3B in Rafael Devers.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good start to the White Sox rebuild. Should still get rid of Frazier imo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think the Red Sox soured on Moncada, they just wanted Sale that much more. Plus Pablo's coming back from injury, gotta try to get something out of him finally.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Once upon a time the Red Sox did a similar thing with another stud infield prospect and subsequently won the World Series because of it. That stud infield prospect now plays first base for the team that let him go all those years ago.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Don't think the Red Sox soured on Moncada, they just wanted Sale that much more. Plus Pablo's coming back from injury, gotta try to get something out of him finally.


They'll get a fat useless corner IF most likely. Out of all of Boston's brilliant moves the past 5 years or so, that Pablo signing is such a WTF.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This the worst day of my fucking life :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed with others that ChiSox need to trade Frazier, Quintana, and even Jose Abreu.

All three should get decent prospects.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806255586430033920


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Agreed with others that ChiSox need to trade Frazier, Quintana, and even Jose Abreu.
> 
> All three should get decent prospects.


Tbh, I'd keep Abreu and just make the full-time DH. Though if they traded him I wouldn't mind that much.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Godway said:


> Boston couldn't possibly have soured on him after his very brief MLB stint, could they? I mean he's fucking 21.


No, they didn't soured on him. He showed last season that he wasn't ready yet but they were still high on him. But it was basically down to get something, you have to give up something and for a chance at a legit stud to help out your squad, you go for it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

PF69 said:


> No, they didn't soured on him. He showed last season that he wasn't ready yet but they were still high on him. But it was basically down to get something, you have to give up something and for a chance at a legit stud to help out your squad, you go for it.


Definitely agree with the trade from their perspective. Rotation is stacked, and they're pretty good-great at most positions. Sale over the next 3-4 years >>> Moncada over the next 3-4 years if you're Boston. 

It was Boston paying his salary that kind of threw me off and made me wonder if there was something up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806272016919777286
Red Sox continue to add.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Godway said:


> It was Boston paying his salary that kind of threw me off and made me wonder if there was something up.


Yeah, that surprised me too, but the Red Sox's have the money to do it.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Fcking Red Sox got Sale...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

jorgovan21 said:


> Fcking Red Sox got Sale...


Shit really Jorgo? First I've heard of this.

Is Tim pissed too?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Mitch Moreland era in Texas has ended. This is the guy that Texas thought it would be ok to trade Crush Davis way back when. Daniels makes his share of mistakes for sure. 

So yeah Boston signed Moreland to a one year deal.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

And here I was thinking my Sox wouldn't add an ace to the rotation after that Buchholz extension but OH MY. :trump2

Encarnacion next? :meowth


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Alco said:


> And here I was thinking my Sox wouldn't add an ace to the rotation after that Buchholz extension but OH MY. :trump2
> 
> Encarnacion next? :meowth


It doesn't look like it since BoSox just signed Mitch Moreland. Hanley is probably the DH most of the time now. 

But I would still not be that shocked if they did sign Edwin.

Cleveland and Colorado look to be interested. Edwin in Coors:sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Perhaps this causes one of the other AL East teams to panic and overpay to get Quintana.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Stros don't need EDWIN, We need a PITCHER


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Cleveland and Colorado look to be interested. Edwin in Coors:sodone


We probably won't be able to afford him. Damn shame. It'd be nice if we had a slugger like him in the playoffs.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806287224031612928
Wouldn't mind the Cubs replacing Chap with him. Wonder what the price is.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tremendous blockbuster for both sides. Good to see Godway pretend to act like he knows what he's talking about with this deal. The White Sox weren't the least bit concerned with Sale's durability.

Rumors about Colorado being close to acquiring Abreu. All of us south siders have been calling for a rebuild for years and it's damn fulfilling to see Reinsdorf and Kenny finally empower Rick Hahn to start the process. They've been saying it was a total Rick Hahn move and his first one where Kenny gave him the autonomy to make such a move.

Gotta love the return of Moncada and Kopech. We'll see how they pan out. There are some serious concerns (Moncada looked overmatched in 12 or so at bats, Kopech fought teammates and was suspended for PED's), but overall, all credible sources unanimously agree that this was the best possible return the White Sox could get. I've heard a lot of comparisons of Kopech being a mini Thor. Blow it all up. Trade Q next.

Looks like Wade Davis is heading to the Cubs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Blockbuster Trade!

:sodone :sodone :sodone

White Sox positively must tear it all down now. José Abreu, Todd Frazier and José Quintana all need to be traded in the next few weeks.

The Giants have eviscerated their own farm system over the past couple of years with TradesMania but if the prospect price for Frazier is right... :hmm:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Could be Soler headed the other way. Don't know how I feel about that. He definitely was the odd one out after his injury last year. Definitely has a ton of potential still though. I would like an extension for Davis with only one year left being on his deal.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

If Abreu gets traded, a name change may have to happen, any suggestions?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

sidewinder91 imo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> sidewinder91 imo





cute bro, making fun of my first username on here ever.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Lol, not making fun of it. Make it Pretty Ricky and change your profile picture to Rick Renteria.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Lol, not making fun of it. Make it Pretty Ricky and change your profile picture to Rick Renteria.




Why would I do that? He's just going to get the Chicago Cubs treatment and get fired after one year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

El Conquistador said:


> Tremendous blockbuster for both sides. Good to see Godway pretend to act like he knows what he's talking about with this deal. The White Sox weren't the least bit concerned with Sale's durability.
> 
> Rumors about Colorado being close to acquiring Abreu. All of us south siders have been calling for a rebuild for years and it's damn fulfilling to see Reinsdorf and Kenny finally empower Rick Hahn to start the process. They've been saying it was a total Rick Hahn move and his first one where Kenny gave him the autonomy to make such a move.
> 
> ...


I read one report that talked about them trying to move him before the season starts because they're worried about the wheels falling off from his delivery. Compared it to Lincecum and the way he fell off the face of the planet after being the best pitcher in baseball. Hardly "pretending to know" anything. Insecure much? 

Obviously no one from Chicago is going to say "we want to move him because of x" when they're trying to get 4 top prospects for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Abreu gonna feast in Colorado if he goes there.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ABAS said:


> If Abreu gets traded, a name change may have to happen, any suggestions?


"MBAS"

Moncada Bomb Alert System?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moncada Neighborhood Watch imo.

Guy can steal some bases.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806383881658265600
Done deal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Fuck you Cubs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont royals have like 6-7 guys going FA next season?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Apprehensive on Soler leaving, despite him being hurt for the majority of the year last year. And the health status on Davis. But I trust Theo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Chapman apparently has a 92 million dollar offer on the table from someone. Baseball has lost its mind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mets are still paying Bobby Bonilla I think. Baseball lost its mind a long time ago.

Agreed I'm not sure a closer is worth that much though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rockies signed Ian Desmond to a 5 year $70 million deal. Rangers get the 11th overall pick from this :mark:

Thank you Colorado Rockies.

Not sure why they did this. They have CarGo, Blackmon, Gerrardo Parra, and new kid David Dahl. That's a more than full OF. And then they throw this kind of money to Desmond. I guess they're going to trade CarGo? Gonzalez is on his final year and getting paid 20 million this upcoming season.

edit: Ok, I'm seeing this pick could be the 30th or 31st so who is right and who is wrong? I'd prefer the 11th pick imo.

Texas signed Carlos Gomez to a 1 year deal. Please play like you did in those 33 games as a Ranger Mr. Gomez.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They can move Desmond to IF can't they? But yeah, totally trading CarGo at some point before or during this season. Hm...actually they have kind of a stacked infield as well. I don't know where the fuck Desmond plays, but yeah for that money he needs to be starting. 

Nats won't give up Robles for anyone but Sale smh. I suppose if we could get one of Lopez/Giolito plus some mid-tier prospects for Cutch I'd still support the deal. But to me it sounds like Nats are trying to steal him because of his bad year, in which case they need to tell any team that's doing that to piss off and accept nothing other than at least 1-2 top 5 prospects. We got him for another two years on a friendly contract, it's not like we have to trade him. Which is the same deal with the Nats and Bryce before he becomes the star of the 2019 NY Yankees on his 10 year 800 million dollar contract. So if they want to make a run while they still have him, Cutch is your best bet.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Desmond can play anywhere can't he?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure Desmond can play IF. He's not good at it and Colorado has Arenado, Story, and LeMahieu in the IF. Desmond would be a downgrade. Desmond could play 1st base though. They do need a 1B. You're wasting his athleticism there, but he could do it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm assuming you'd start Desmond over Parra in the OF. So lets say...Desmond takes Parra's spot. CarGo is moved and Dahl takes his. Parra fourth OF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CarGo to 1B makes more sense. Then you'd have Dahl, Desmond, and Blackmon in the OF. You're wasting CarGo's arm, but Desmond probably better in that vast outfield. Gonzalez doesn't run like he used to.

Once the Rockies realize they still suck and have no pitching at all while playing on the Moon, they'll trade CarGo and/or Blackmon some time before the deadline.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe the NL needs to realize it's not 1904 anymore and add the DH. Then teams wouldn't have these issues.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JM said:


> Maybe the NL needs to realize it's not 1904 anymore and add the DH. Then teams wouldn't have these issues.


But then we wouldn't get #PitchersWhoRake. If they do add it, just wait until Bartolo retires.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Eh, I always liked the dynamic that NL is the pitcher's league, AL is the hitter's league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Godway said:


> Eh, I always liked the dynamic that NL is the pitcher's league, AL is the hitter's league.


I was being slightly facetious although I am glad my team has a DH and I don't have to watch pitchers try to hit on a daily basis. Watching them try to hit a few times a year is an amusing treat as is, anymore I would quickly become sick of it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I get torn on it. Sometimes I definitely think the game needs more offense, since pitchers are so fucking OP these days and roids are lesser of a thing so guys aren't launching HR's like they used to. But then other times I'm perfectly okay with it. I don't think I'll ever consider DH's an MVP candidate on principle though.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The only thing is it should be the same in both leagues. It is a huge difference in the World Series and I feel like the NL teams have a huge advantage in their ballpark. I want the NL to stay without a DH, but it needs to be the same in both leagues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

South Side is doing great things.

ChiSox deal Adam Eaton for Giolito and others. What a fantastic trade for Chicago.

Eaton to Washington gives them a great defender and a good bat in front of Harper. I assume they'll bat Eaton and Turner ahead of Harper now. Turner gets to play short. Nats get better right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*facepalm*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with Colorado? They don't need anymore outfielders or offense :mj4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think it's a mindless trade for Washington. I don't know in what universe Adam Eaton is worth your 1, 3, and 6 prospects but Andrew McCutchen isn't. Unless Huntington was that stern on getting Robles in the deal. 

Great trade for Chicago, though. A .280 hitter with no real power for three top prospects is ridiculous value.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> I think it's a mindless trade for Washington. I don't know in what universe Adam Eaton is worth your 1, 3, and 6 prospects but Andrew McCutchen isn't. Unless Huntington was that stern on getting Robles in the deal.
> 
> Great trade for Chicago, though. A .280 hitter with no real power for three top prospects is ridiculous value.


In case you're not sure, Adam Eaton is VERY good and on an amazing contract. He was worth 6 WAR last season and has averaged 115 wRC+ the past 3 seasons. They're buying 4-6 cheap years of Adam Eaton in his prime instead of 2 years of McCutchen coming off a huge down season (with plenty of signs of age regression) who will likely leave after 2018.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THANOS said:


> In case you're not sure, Adam Eaton is VERY good and on an amazing contract. He was worth 6 WAR last season and has averaged 115 wRC+ the past 3 seasons. They're buying 4-6 cheap years of Adam Eaton in his prime instead of 2 years of McCutchen coming off a huge down season (with plenty of signs of age regression) who will likely leave after 2017.


He's just turning 30, he isn't old. And he's locked up til 2019 with a team option. Nats are only competing for another two years to begin with, because that's when Bryce leaves. You're better off rolling the dice on Cutch, who in his normal output is a significantly better player than Eaton. I'm telling you right now the majority of his defensive issues (which are the main reason everyone's valuing him so low) are coaching-related more so than him. 

I didn't say Eaton wasn't a solid player, but your 1, 3, and 6 prospects??? Two of them are top pitching prospects in all of baseball. This is that overvaluing of peripheral stats that the MLB is currently doing, and it's why the Cubs had a hundred million dollar bench player during the WS this year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't stop now boys, keep trading!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Aroldis Chapman is going back to the Yankees?










(That gif isn't sarcasm, btw.)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nats offered us Giolito and Dunning and a third player for Cutch and NH turned it down. He's moving to a corner OF spot now and we keep him. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the rental Yankees.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

WHITE SOX, BABY! WHITE SOX


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't believe Hahn was able to get Giolito and Lopez for Eaton. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not broken up about Chapman being gone, especially at that price and commitment. He just isn't that good, especially in an era where closer lose it extremely fast. 

As for the DH talk... I hope the AL changes and the designated hitter becomes a relic of the past. Love the strategy and sometimes magical moments of watching a pitcher have to hit. So much more fun than watching a guy come up that only hits and does nothing else, usually because he's average or even below average in every other way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> Not broken up about Chapman being gone, especially at that price and commitment. He just isn't that good, especially in an era where closer lose it extremely fast.
> 
> As for the DH talk... I hope the AL changes and the designated hitter becomes a relic of the past. Love the strategy and sometimes magical moments of watching a pitcher have to hit. So much more fun than watching a guy come up that only hits and does nothing else, usually because he's average or even below average in every other way.


You'd rather watch Charlie Morton hit than David Ortiz or Edwin Encarnacion?

This is just unfathomable to me.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JM said:


> You'd rather watch Charlie Morton hit than David Ortiz or Edwin Encarnacion?
> 
> This is just unfathomable to me.
> 
> To each their own I guess.


I enjoy the strategy it forces and, with the DH, you don't get moment's like Travis Wood or Arietta blasting off in the playoffs. Or the cool squeeze bunt off Lester. I mean, just from the Cubs alone we got a lot of great "pitcher's at the plate" moments. Add in guys like Bumgarner and the pinch hitter moves you get to see around the NL and the it proves why the DH is a boring an archaic relic that needs to be done away with. 

The DH is just set up to try and create more offense for a more "appealing" game, and yet it actually does the exact opposite. Why would I want to see Ortiz slowly jaunt up to the plate when I can watch and wonder if the pitcher is going to get the miracle homerun or lay down the perfect bunt or even be pulled and cause the manager to have to adjust the team to fit the game. The DH strips all that away and just makes it more boring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

idk about you but this was a great moment


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> I enjoy the strategy it forces and, with the DH, you don't get moment's like Travis Wood or Arietta blasting off in the playoffs. Or the cool squeeze bunt off Lester. I mean, just from the Cubs alone we got a lot of great "pitcher's at the plate" moments. Add in guys like Bumgarner and the pinch hitter moves you get to see around the NL and the it proves why the DH is a boring an archaic relic that needs to be done away with.
> 
> The DH is just set up to try and create more offense for a more "appealing" game, and yet it actually does the exact opposite. Why would I want to see Ortiz slowly jaunt up to the plate when I can watch and wonder if the pitcher is going to get the miracle homerun or lay down the perfect bunt or even be pulled and cause the manager to have to adjust the team to fit the game. The DH strips all that away and just makes it more boring.


I don't really know why you say it's "archaic" when the DH is a hell of a lot younger than the game of baseball.

I would just much rather watch guys that can actually hit instead of getting excited about the handful of pitchers that are _OK_ at hitting. 

Saying that a manager adjusting his line up is more exciting than watching a slugger mash is again unfathomable to me but again, to each their own.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like watching good hitter against good pitchers. 

Yes at times pitchers will get key hits etc, but most of the time they're just an easy out. Inning over etc.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JM said:


> I don't really know why you say it's "archaic" when the DH is a hell of a lot younger than the game of baseball.
> 
> I would just much rather watch guys that can actually hit instead of getting excited about the handful of pitchers that are _OK_ at hitting.
> 
> Saying that a manager adjusting his line up is more exciting than watching a slugger mash is again unfathomable to me but again, to each their own.


THe playoffs this year were a good show of why I prefer no DH... we had the pitchers contribute. We had pinch hitters come in and contribute. We got to see managers strategise. Just things you don't get with a DH. It's just another good hitter that you don't even seen in defense. 

Agreed on the to each their own, though of the two outcomes of NL DH or no DH at all, I think no DH at all is more likely. It is seems far less popular among baseball fans, at least the vocal ones.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thread title should be about the White Sox having the top 10 prospects in baseball IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> THe playoffs this year were a good show of why I prefer no DH... we had the pitchers contribute. We had pinch hitters come in and contribute. We got to see managers strategise. Just things you don't get with a DH. It's just another good hitter that you don't even seen in defense.
> 
> Agreed on the to each their own, though of the two outcomes of NL DH or no DH at all, I think no DH at all is more likely. It is seems far less popular among baseball fans, at least the vocal ones.


You can talk about how exciting sac bunts and pitchers getting hits are. I'm sure there's lots of people that like that. At the end of the day I like offense and I like watching pitchers shut down great offense. If I'm going to watch a pitcher dominate I'd rather them be getting David Ortiz out than Charlie Morton, or a guy that's a bench player for a reason pinch hitting for the pitcher. Also, MadBum is an ok hitter, but unfortunately there's a whole lot more Charlie Mortons than there are MadBums. 

I don't really agree that no DH at all is more likely. I'm not really sure of a precedence for a sport reverting back to something that existed previously. There very well could be one but I can't think of anything off hand. 

With each injury to a pitcher I think it becomes more and more likely that owners will push strongly to add the DH in the NL.

Again, I don't really agree that no DH is more popular but it could be. Not really sure how we could know that one way or the other. Doesn't change my opinion on it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If it was 1 or the other, I'd prefer the DH in both leagues, but I kinda like the fact that each league has its own set of rules. It's a unique dynamic that you don't get in other sports.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JM said:


> You can talk about how exciting sac bunts and pitchers getting hits are. I'm sure there's lots of people that like that. At the end of the day I like offense and I like watching pitchers shut down great offense. If I'm going to watch a pitcher dominate I'd rather them be getting David Ortiz out than Charlie Morton, or a guy that's a bench player for a reason pinch hitting for the pitcher. Also, MadBum is an ok hitter, but unfortunately there's a whole lot more Charlie Mortons than there are MadBums.
> 
> I don't really agree that no DH at all is more likely. I'm not really sure of a precedence for a sport reverting back to something that existed previously. There very well could be one but I can't think of anything off hand.
> 
> ...


I love the intricacies of the sport, which is why I love there being no DH in the NL. Of course, to put perspective on it..... I hated the late 90s homerun craze where everything became about the homerun. I actually think the past decade or so have been better for baseball as the long ball has balanced itself out with small ball. Same kinda holds true for almost all sports for me though... I enjoy all games where it is intricate and all facets of the sport come into play.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sucks Dexter had to go to the Cardinals, but I can't hate that man. He helped bring the Cubs a championship. Wish him the best of luck in St. Louis.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> I can't believe Hahn was able to get Giolito and Lopez for Eaton. :lmao


Completely agree. There is no question that Eaton is a very fine player, a wonderful defender and a fine, above-average hitter, but while this makes the Nationals immediately better, it comes at an awfully high price. This is a splendid deal from the perspective of the White Sox. 

The Rebuild is on!



MrMister said:


> I like watching good hitter against good pitchers.
> 
> Yes at times pitchers will get key hits etc, but most of the time they're just an easy out. Inning over etc.


That is true of mortal pitchers, yes. :bum

I agree with @Kabraxal about the strategy in the game with the pitcher batting. NL games are intrinsically more "interesting" to me because of it, but he and I may be hardwired to accept that because we are fans of NL teams. 

Ultimately I'm just fine with the compromise of the two leagues having this difference, and I hope that it stays that way for the foreseeable future, as stated here:



Chrome said:


> If it was 1 or the other, I'd prefer the DH in both leagues, but I kinda like the fact that each league has its own set of rules. It's a unique dynamic that you don't get in other sports.


Also, *MrMr*, I know this is terribly late on my part as I just caught up with this thread but it will be the 31st/32nd pick for the Rangers. It's a "sandwich pick" for Ian Desmond. Still, some value there.

Also, also: the New York Yankees and their fans are doubtless celebrating the signing of Aroldis Chapman, but that is a deal that the organization will probably eventually regret. Five years, $86 million for a closer who will be 29 on Opening Day 2017 is almost the Platonic ideal of an "all-in move," but the Yankees are nowhere near "all-in" ready, especially with the Red Sox making the moves that they are making. While Chapman is a phenomenal talent with absurd stuff, I'd honestly rather sign Mark Melancon for four years and $62 million than Chapman at five years and $86 million, even when weighing how much more valuable Chapman is over Melancon.

Also, also, also: Melancon has a hell of a right-handed curveball. Have always seriously dug it, haha.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> but he and I may be hardwired to accept that because we are fans of NL teams.


I'm sure this is the case both ways.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking at some of the WBC rosters and man, Puerto Rico, USA, Domincan Republic have some insane lineups :done the more star players the better imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> Thread title should be about the White Sox having the top 10 prospects in baseball IMO.


I'm going to keep the Cubs in the thread title until Spring Training. I'll put the White Sox in the title then. They deserve it.


Why is the United States in the pool with the Dominicans? Machado is an American lol. Why do the badass Dominicans get him? Betances is a Murican too. Wtf pls


Anyways more seriously here's the US roster so far:

Chris Archer
Mychal Givens
Andrew Miller
Max Scherzer
Marcus Stroman
Jonathan Lucroy
Buster Posey @DesolationRow
Nolan Arenado
Brandon Crawford @CamillePunk
Eric Hosmer
Adam Jones
Andrew McCutchen
Christian Yelich

Dominicans so far have:

Dellin Betances
Adrian Beltre
Robinson Cano
Manfred Machado
Nelson Cruz

Puerto Rico 

Javier Baez
Carlos Correa
Francisco Lindor
Carlos Beltran
Yadi Molina

Venezuela

Felix Hernandez
Sal Perez
Jose Altuve
Miguel Cabrera
Carlos Gonzalez

Canada

Joey Votto
Russell Martin
Justin Morneau
Michael Saunders
John Axford
James Paxton

Netherlands by way of Curacao (this island produces some great baseball and awesome names)

Kenley Jansen
Xander Bogaerts (actually from Aruba the only non-Curacaoan here)
Didi Gregorius
Jurickson Profar
Jonathan Schoop
Andrelton Simmons


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

osey2 _*IS*_ America!  :garrett :garrett2

B-CRAW... :banderas @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

Everybody knows the Kansas City Royals are taking back their championship title in 2017, right? Cubs vs Royals FTW :reigns2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Loria considering selling the team...

Actually selling the team would be the greatest Christmas present of all time, that hack has now killed 2 franchises.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Edwin signed 3 years 50 mil with the Indians. Shall most certainly spell the end of Mike Napoli's tenure in Cleveland..


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pirates re-upped Nova for 3yrs/25-30 mill based on incentives too, that was a fuckin steal. He apparently wanted 5 years/80 million on the market or something like that. 

So the money saved from trading Francisco Liriano (and those two prospects, which was a headscratcher at the time) has been re-invested into bringing Nova back and signing Daniel Hudson to a two year deal. Good stuff, and made that trade look a lot better now. 

And they're also pursuing Jose Quintana aggressively. Which I don't really like, as I don't want to see them get hosed like the Nats did. As long as they keep Bell/Meadows, I'd be okay with sending them Glasnow and change for Quintana. Anything else should be laughed off the table by Huntington.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Today marks the day JM cries himself to sleep over baseball.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Randumo24 @Shala Rosè

http://www.cleveland.com/tribe/index.ssf/2016/12/cleveland_indians_edwin_encarn_1.html



> The Indians went for the shiny, expensive gift this holiday season. Now, they'll have slugger Edwin Encarnacion to plug in to the middle of their lineup.
> 
> The Tribe has agreed to terms with the veteran power hitter on a three-year contract worth about $60 million, a source told cleveland.com. The deal includes an option for a fourth year. There is no opt-out clause in the contract.


*THIS JUST FUGGIN' HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!! WE'VE GOT OURSELVES A POWER HITTER!!!!!!!!!!!*

(And hopefully one whose bat won't go cold in the postseason)

Never in my wildest dreams did I think this deal would go down. We're in a small market and have a smaller payroll than other teams he could have gone to. Clearly, this guy believes that we're doing something special in *BELIEVELAND* and wants to be a part of it. Mad props to the Dolans, Mike Chernoff and Chris Antonetti for somehow finding a way to pull this deal off. Now we have a strong DH (or a 1B if we don't resign Naps) who's in the prime of his career. If the roster can stay healthy next year (ESPECIALLY the starters), we have an actual shot at going back to the fall classic and finishing what we started.

*WANT TO SEND A YYUUUUUUGGGGEEEEEEEEE THANK YOU TO SANTA CLAUS, LARRY & PAUL DOLAN, MIKE CHERNOFF AND CHRIS ANTONETTI FOR DELIVERING THIS EARLY CHRISTMAS GIFT TO THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: *HELLO, EDWIN ELPIDIO ENCARNACIÓN!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:

:EDWIN :EDWIN :EDWIN

:EDWIN3 :EDWIN5 :EDWIN4










:mark: :mark: *AND WELCOME TO THE CLEVELAND WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Godspeed Edwing, hope things work out for you in Cleveland. Toronto's market for baseball has always seemed to be trying to make a team of good guys signed for cheap, when the chips are down and the guys want the elite money they're worth, the Jays look the other way. Management just won't shell out the cash for high value players.

Then again, they offered him 80 million for 4 years and he declined and ended up signing for less somewhere else. 

Question is...what's Toronto going to do? Pearce seems solid enough but I kinda wonder why we needed another utility guy when we have Barney, Goins and whatnot. Are he and Smoak just splitting the job at first? I feel sort of worried about that. We've lost a huge bat in our lineup...two if you count Jose. Do we pick up Trumbo for right field? Fowler is off the table. Is Big Time Zeke ready for the full time job? I guess Upton is getting the start in left now. 

@THANOS @JM What do you think?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:woo EDWINDIAN, @The Absolute! :woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> :woo EDWINDIAN, @The Absolute! :woo


:banderas

Man, I already love the sound of that. It just rolls off the tongue, doesn't it? We need to trademark that word and start making merchandise *IMMEDIATELY!!!!*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's about time DAMN time :woo him taking this long to sign was surprising to say the least but maybe now the dominos start falling and we'll see Trumbo and other big bats begin to sign.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thought Edwin would end up here in Texas. Poor Rangers fans keep taking the hits. Hope he does well in Cleveland. I've always liked Edwin and Jose. Would love to see Jose sign here. Just to see all of the Rangers fans have internal conflict. It'd be hilarious.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like it, Cleveland had a good team last year and they're trying to build on that rather than pat themselves on the back and say "good work for us small market heroes!". 

I thought one of the main things they were missing last year was a legit masher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Edwin apparently turned down more money from the A's. Always knew Edwin was a good guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

:EDWIN


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rumor of McCutchen to Yankees, Glasnow and prospects to White Sox, Quintana to Pirates.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Godway said:


> Rumor of McCutchen to Yankees, Glasnow and prospects to White Sox, Quintana to Pirates.


Interesting. Quintana would be a nice fit for Pittsburgh because he has a team-friendly contract. I'd love if the ChiSox could get Josh Bell as part of that deal too, but he did decent in his limited time for the Pirates and is expected to be moved up to the major league roster full-time next year, not sure if they'd be willing to part with him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Interesting. Quintana would be a nice fit for Pittsburgh because he has a team-friendly contract. I'd love if the ChiSox could get Josh Bell as part of that deal too, but he did decent in his limited time for the Pirates and is expected to be moved up to the major league roster full-time next year, not sure if they'd be willing to part with him.


As impressive as Glasnow is of a prospect, I'd make this deal if I'm the Pirates (though I definitely feel we should be getting something from the Yankees, too if McCutchen is really part of this. That's the part of the trade I don't understand). Quintana over the next 2-3 years probably >>> Glasnow. I see a lot of prospect followers claim Glasnow is never going to make it as a starter, while others think he has ace potential. So it seems to be boom or bust with him. But the stuff is filthy, and the body type is very projectable. 

And Chrome, the latest word is that the Pirates package is headlined by Glasnow with Mitch Keller thrown in (number 5 or 6 prospect I believe, good pitching prospect) and Kevin Newman (solid) Elias Diaz (back up catcher though good defensively), and some guy I never heard of. But if that goes through, fuck are the White Sox going to be LOADED with pitching prospects. Glasnow can start in the MLB next season, so you can add him in with Giolito and Lopez. 

What am I telling you for, here's link - http://www.12up.com/posts/4313819-r...-send-andrew-mccutchen-to-yankees?a_aid=36534


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, that's a LOT of prospects lol. Hell yeah, let's get that shit done. Apparently they want this deal done before Christmas, so it might be done sometime later today. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glasnow could become one of those lights out relievers if he can't hack it as a starter. I think the risk is pretty low with the guy. You want him to be a top of the rotation pitcher, but his stuff could also potentially be used to completely shut down the late innings. In either case, he's still got control issues he's got to get sorted.

Chicago getting so many prospects if this gets done lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

White Sox could be dangerous in a few years. Finally committed to the rebuild. I'm really liking what they're doing on the south side.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Glasnow could become one of those lights out relievers if he can't hack it as a starter. I think the risk is pretty low with the guy. You want him to be a top of the rotation pitcher, but his stuff could also potentially be used to completely shut down the late innings. In either case, he's still got control issues he's got to get sorted.
> 
> *Chicago getting so many prospects if this gets done lol*


Scary thing is they could still get even more prospects after this deal gets done, as there's still a number of guys left they could still trade.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah at the very least, Glasnow could probably be a right handed Andrew Miller. 

Bell/Meadows untouchable, thank god. I still feel Pirates should get something from the Yankees in this. JUST GIVE US GARY SANCHEZ.

Shit Sox still have Abreu to move. That's another 2-4 top prospects. They're definitely rebuilding better than lots of others do.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's official...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817044995580379136
:banderas

#Edwindians


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mariners getting all their shopping done in one day


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently the Astros have emerged as the faves to land Quintana. :hmm:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> It's official...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817044995580379136
> ...


Man, Cleveland sports are going through a weird phase right now. 

The Cavaliers own the East with interest and are guaranteed to be in the finals for the next two-three years. The Indians are loaded and have a very good chance of returning to the fall classic next season (against the Cubs no less).

And then you have the Browns who got one win this season. Browns just couldn't stop being the browns for one season :mj4


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jeff Bagwell, Tim Raines, and Ivan Rodriguez are Hall of Famers now.

Bagwell was an elite slugger for years, Raines was an all time great baserunner, Rodriguez was an all time great catcher. 

It's pretty crazy it took this long for Raines. He was an OBP monster who also hit for a great average. His success at stealing was almost 85%.

Ivan Rodriguez gets in on his first ballot. It's arguable that he's the greatest catcher of all time. He's certainly top 5. This should've been a no brainer and it was to 76% of the voters.

Bagwell was just a flat out great offensive baseball player. He hit for power, he hit for average, and he could steal bases. At first base this is insanely valuable to a baseball team.

In other Hall of Fame news, Bonds continues to gain support. He might actually be inducted as he certainly needs to be.

VLAD probably gets in next year. He got just over 70% of the vote. VLAD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Jeff Bagwell, Tim Raines, and Ivan Rodriguez are Hall of Famers now.
> 
> Bagwell was an elite slugger for years, Raines was an all time great baserunner, Rodriguez was an all time great catcher.
> 
> ...



With Selig in, I don't see why not at this point. Put him, Palmero, Sosa, McGwire and Clemens in... still won't make the Hall any more legit.

Also, got to see the WS trophy at work today of all places.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Speaking of the Cubs I just read an interesting article about Maddon contemplating and liking the idea of Schwarber hitting leadoff against RHP.

I have to say I like this idea too. Schwarber hits left handed. This would mean you have a L, R, L, S in the top four spots (Schwarber, Bryant, Rizzo, Zobrist). That's a daunting task for any RHP starter. That is some serious slugging for the 1-3 spots. I'm thinking more about doubles here than HR, though I'd think there should be quite a few HR hit between the three. Doubles > singles and steals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wish the Jays had kept Edwin instead of Jose, but considering this Jose deal is basically a one year deal, I am fine with it. No long term commitment.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vlad not getting in this year is bullshit.

They really need to revamp the voting system. Make it a single vote 10 years after retirement. Was this guy a HoF? Y/N, pretty damn simple. No ballot limits.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

> Royals pitcher Yordano Ventura died in a car crash in the Dominican Republic on Sunday morning, according to Cristian Moreno of ESPN. Ventura was 25 years old.
> 
> 
> Ventura made his debut for the Royals in 2013, and would go to play a big part in its AL pennant winning team from 2014 and its World Series championship team in 2015. Ventura’s path was not always smooth, but his fastball was fierce and his talent undeniable, leading him to become Kansas City’s ace.
> ...


http://www.yahoo.com/news/royals-pitcher-yordano-ventura-killed-162153891.html

RIP  2 flamethrower young aces dying in less than a year.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Terrible terrible news.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WS window not just shut, getting painted closed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

God I really hope they find out that Ventura was sober so I can genuinely feel bad here. I felt sick to my stomach after the Tavares death and it turns out he was drunk and him being drunk lead do the death of his girlfriend as well. Then there was the Jose K situation as well where they were all drunk/on cocaine etc.

MLB could really use this one being a freak accident. As bad as that may sound. One more could really start a young kids being idiots stigma for baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was a late night car accident. Most likely he was drunk.

edit: was NOT late night my bad. it was early morning. all night bender still could be a thing.'

no alcohol at the scene.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

In a sad turn of a events, he wasn't the only baseball player killed in a car crash yesterday in the Dominican Republic.



> Authorities in Dominican Republic say Major League Baseball players Yordano Ventura and Andy Marte were both killed in separate car crashes. That’s according to The Associated Press.
> 
> A spokesman for the Kansas City Royals confirmed the tragic news about Ventura, one of their pitchers, to the AP.
> 
> Marte last played for the South Korean team, the kt wiz.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

What makes this even more sad, it looks like he survived the crash, was robbed and left for dead.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...and-let-to-die-after-car-accident-in-d-r.html


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

Its been 5 days now since the two MLB stars died in two tragic car wrecks. I didnt really know alot about Andy Marte, but I feel for his family and fans, RIP ANDY MARTE.

Yordano Ventura's passing hit me HARD. Like REALLY HARD. I feel like I lost a family member. It's taking me this long to finally realize it is the truth cause I was in complete shock for the first few days. It makes me feel good to talk about him with fellow fans cause he was such an amazing person and such a star on the mound and so important to the KC Royals' 2015 World Series Championship.

Most people who didn't know Yordano may have thought he was just a thug cause hit had an intense attitude and wasnt afraid to hit someone with a 100 mph fastball. But thats just how he grew up. He was just defending his team. He had no father, quit school at 14, started working construction to support his single mother and younger brothers and wanted to pursue his dream of becoming a baseball player.

Off the field he was a fun loving good person who loved kids and making people laugh. At only 25 years old, he was only just starting to bloom as a true STAR.

He was an amazing person and he will be missed.

He is FOREVER ROYAL

Rest in Peace

Yordano Ventura 

#30


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all. I missed this thread. Trump thread makes my head hurt sometimes. I was so sad about Ventura. @Str8EdgePUNK, I live down in Springfield. Grew up a Cardinals fan but I'm obviously not too far from KC so I've hit up the K multiple times and saw Ventura pitch once. He was just fun. Seeing a potential star pass is so sad and when it's your team it hurts even more. I know the feeling.

In other news, Royals signed Brandon Moss. Pretty underrated move. Could pay off for them.

Also, a little bit about what I've been up to in terms of baseball. I think I told you guys I work for a summer collegiate baseball team... Well this past summer in my first season with the team, we finished first in our division for first time in our 40 year or something existence. Honestly, when helping put together the team, I just found guys who get in base and play good defense. Lot of good bullpen arms too. We were the Royals. Four of the players got signed to a higher level (one is pitching in the minors for Braves, while three others are playing indy ball). Doing it again this year and summer. Plan on applying to the Springfield Cardinals soon (AA STL team) and seeing where that takes me. Baseball is fun. Sports are fun.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cleveland.com/tribe/index.ssf/2017/02/cleveland_indians_pending_phys.html



> If Boone Logan passes a physical, the Indians have found their second left-hander for the bullpen.
> 
> The Indians have been searching for a lefty reliever this winter and they have apparently found one in Logan just in time for the start of spring training. They have agreed on a one-year big-league deal with a club option for 2018. Ken Rosenthal of Fox Sports was first to report the agreement.


Another solid arm for the 'pen.

:banderas

World Series or bust.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI

Rangers seemed to have signed Michael Napoli. One year deal. Didn't give up a draft pick. I love it:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That is phenomenal, @TomahawkJock. Such a grand summer defined in such large part by the greatest game! :mark: Superb! :mark:
@CamillePunk and @scrilla and all GIANTS fans... Sergio Romo is now a Dodger. :sad: And for only one-year and $3 million. Fairly obvious that he did not want to come back; there was considerable, blatant tension between he and manager Bruce Bochy down the stretch last year and through the GIANTS' NLDS run. 

That's excellent about NAP-O-LI!, *MrMr*! :mark:

Chris Carter just signed a one-year, $3.5 million deal with the New York Yankees. @shala hello. Are you there? @Bronx Bomber? @ABrown? The Truth IS Out There...

Also there is this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828674693515341824
This is a profoundly horrible idea. There are myriad ways by which the game can be sped up without directly altering this splendiferous contest with its dazzling precision. I have seen too many games decided by intentional walk pitches becoming wild pitches in my life to be okay with this. Too many pitchers despise having to go through this, it disrupts their rhythm, it is part of the game, DAMN IT ALL. 

How about _speeding up the frequently damnably lengthy review process?_

Out of the 2,428 regular season games played in 2016, intentional walks were issued in 716 of them (29%). Only 34 games contained more than one IBB. The most IBBs in a game last year was 5, which happened twice (once being an extra innings game, once in a Diamondbacks/Rockies game so no one saw it except @Obfuscation). 

So, yeah. IBBs are the perfect example of a tactical wrinkle that makes the game intriguing for its perfection is contrasted with the imperfection of the players themselves (allowing for all sorts of wild happenings both during and even after the IBB). Losing that carrying out of the IBB, that enacting of it, the four pitches intentionally thrown far away from the strike zone, would be a terrible tradeoff, especially when they are clearly not contributing to the length of games at all in any significant fashion.

Besides, baseball games--many review sessions notwithstanding--can never be too long anyway! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm :gucci at MLB proposing a rule where in extra innings a runner starts out at 2nd base before a team even comes to bat. That's some goofy shit lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

they should follow the NHL's lead and settle it with a home run derby if it's tied after 9 innings.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Can we get some World Baseball Classic chat up in here? :mark:

If I had to bet, I'd say D.R. repeats. They have too much pitching depth. Colombia has one hell of a 1-2 punch with Quintana and Teheran though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI
> 
> Rangers seemed to have signed Michael Napoli. One year deal. Didn't give up a draft pick. I love it:mark:


FUCK, he is an ANGELS killer too and they are in the same division :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> FUCK, he is an ANGELS killer too and they are in the same division :no:


It's not a done deal just yet. Jon Daniels would not confirm the signing the day after I posted that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Reds have traded Brandon Phillips to the Braves, another one of my favorite players gone :/

http://www.foxsports.com/south/story/atlanta-braves-cincinnati-reds-brandon-phillips-021217


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> The Reds have traded Brandon Phillips to the Braves, another one of my favorite players gone :/
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/south/story/atlanta-braves-cincinnati-reds-brandon-phillips-021217


Man... Him too!? :mj2

At least Arroyo is back. Reds rotation is still shit tho.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It begins.... :done


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone ever wonder why there aren't any foreign born players in college baseball? Latinos can be pretty much given given an assumed poor education, but you'd think the Asians would be able to get in to some schools here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

College sports don't pay the players. They should stay in their own respective leagues to hone their craft for the majors. At least they get paid there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They could be drafted at 21 vs having to wait until they are 27 and come over as an FA.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cardinals pitcher Alex Reyes needs TJ. Tough situation, hope he comes back next year good to go.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

@MrMister Cj wilson has retired and moved to Fresno to become a car salesman :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> @MrMister Cj wilson has retired and moved to Fresno to become a car salesman :lol


:lol

perfect job for him really


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good for CJ. He'll be a great car salesman.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834425654820999176
Unfortunate but that might be it for Josh if there is bad news here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hamilton has been done for a few years. He's fortunate to have been given as many chances as he was given. I have to wonder how great he could have been if he hadn't been an addict.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Manfred and his proposed rule changes can fuck right the hell off... if you don't want "long" games, then change the one thing that is actually radically different than decades ago: TOO MANY COMMERCIALS!. O that is going to hit our pocket books? Fuck the integrity of the sport then. 

I hate the way sports in this world have become such a joke.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Settle down bruh, eliminating the process of ibbs isn't hurting the game at all. A pitch clock would be best to speed up the game (which needs to happen) and it's probably coming within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> Settle down bruh, eliminating the process of ibbs isn't hurting the game at all. A pitch clock would be best to speed up the game (which needs to happen) and it's probably coming within the next 2-3 years.


The intentional base on balls removal will not speed up a game in any noticeable way. A pitch clock might work, but technically they have a rule on the books for timing and they don't enforce it. 

His proposed and idiotic rule for a baserunner on 2nd past the ninth inning is just moronic and he's made hints he wants to institute the god awful designated hitter in the National League. 

Yeah, let's fuck with the integrity of the game but not even discuss the over abundance of commercials when the quality of the game is actually pretty good. And yes I'm pissed... we've already seen the NFL become a shit show because they don't give a damn about the integrity of the sport. Baseball has always been my favourite of the American sports and this jack ass wants to ruin it. I'm sick of money being the only factor brainless dipshits care about and the quality of the sport suffers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

REDS baseball almost here :mark:

Inb4 rage quit in May :sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not opposed to auto IBB. I am very much opposed to putting a man on 2nd in extra innings. Also no DH for the NL. I'm very much pro-DH for the AL, but only the AL.

One of my favorite things about major league baseball is how the AL and NL are different. I tune into Toronto v Texas, I know what I'm going to get. If I tune into Giants v Cardinals, I know I'm going to get something different from Toronto v Texas. This is good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> The intentional base on balls removal will not speed up a game in any noticeable way. A pitch clock might work, but technically they have a rule on the books for timing and they don't enforce it.
> 
> His proposed and idiotic rule for a baserunner on 2nd past the ninth inning is just moronic and he's made hints he wants to institute the god awful designated hitter in the National League.
> 
> Yeah, let's fuck with the integrity of the game but not even discuss the over abundance of commercials when the quality of the game is actually pretty good. And yes I'm pissed... we've already seen the NFL become a shit show because they don't give a damn about the integrity of the sport. Baseball has always been my favourite of the American sports and this jack ass wants to ruin it. I'm sick of money being the only factor brainless dipshits care about and the quality of the sport suffers.


I agree it won't eliminate much of anything in terms of speed, but if you begin implementing a few things (limit mound visits, enforce a pitch clock, etc) things start to add up and you're shaving real time off the games. Ibbs are tedious anyways, something's happens in them on end every like 5 years. 

As for his other changes, I think he was more tossing the idea out there and seeing what kind of reaction it would get. Putting a runner on second likely won't happen since it was getting so much backlash. As for DH, I'm always pro pitchers not batting, but it is probably still a few years away from happening. Much like replay, ppl will have their panties in a bunch for the first month or so before realizing that the move should've been done a long time ago.

Man Fred has been fine so far, all this uproar seems very "get off my lawn"ish


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> I agree it won't eliminate much of anything in terms of speed, but if you begin implementing a few things (limit mound visits, enforce a pitch clock, etc) things start to add up and you're shaving real time off the games. Ibbs are tedious anyways, something's happens in them on end every like 5 years.
> 
> As for his other changes, I think he was more tossing the idea out there and seeing what kind of reaction it would get. Putting a runner on second likely won't happen since it was getting so much backlash. As for DH, I'm always pro pitchers not batting, but it is probably still a few years away from happening. Much like replay, ppl will have their panties in a bunch for the first month or so before realizing that the move should've been done a long time ago.
> 
> Man Fred has been fine so far, all this uproar seems very "get off my lawn"ish


Baseball has managed not to get neutered by constant changes, unlike other sports. It's nice having something stable. If it comes off as "get off my lawn", then so be it. I don't want the MLB catering to the ADD generation. It's the exact thing that has killed the NFL as they think they need to have offensive shootouts at all times to be entertaining.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @scrilla


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834209993310216196
It cannot be overstated how viscerally, virulently, vehemently I am opposed to this. 

A walk consists of four balls. That is what a BB is. 

As I noted in an earlier post, this will shave only a few seconds off of the entirety of the time committed to Major League Baseball games. 

Merely the possibility of a pitcher throwing an errant intentional ball makes the executing of it all worth the while. It is a rare occurrence, yes, but it definitely happens. Relief pitchers in particular tend to occasionally struggle with the issuing of IBBs. And when it does happen, that is simply another unique touch of baseball that makes the game so wonderful and thrilling. 

What's funny is that this rule change will almost certainly induce at least a slight uptick in the issuing of intentional walks, which means the games are actually going to take a little bit longer on the whole (not by a major degree, probably, but it will happen) because even with the most fearsome hitter against the weakest reliever, the odds are still that an out will be recorded (non-Goldschmidt vs. Lincecum division). 

So long, a little piece of once-indispensable baseball weirdness... :mj2 






RIP...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'm not opposed to auto IBB. I am very much opposed to putting a man on 2nd in extra innings. *Also no DH for the NL. I'm very much pro-DH for the AL, but only the AL.*
> 
> One of my favorite things about major league baseball is how the AL and NL are different. I tune into Toronto v Texas, I know what I'm going to get. If I tune into Giants v Cardinals, I know I'm going to get something different from Toronto v Texas. This is good.


Agreed. It's one of the neat little things that makes baseball different from other sports. If it absolutely HAS to be one or the other eventually, then yeah put the DH in both leagues, but I'm fine too with the way it is now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DROW watched all those IBB's to Bonds, the feels are real.

It is pretty cool when you got a man on 2nd and 3rd and the big slugger comes up. Signals are given. The catcher stretches his hand to his flank. The crowd reacts with boos or anticipation of the impending bases loaded situation. The tension rises with each toss. Ball 1. Ball 2. Ball 3. Ball 4. Bases loaded, next batter up let's go.

So we are losing some real tension building and no other American sport builds tension like baseball.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

the blue collar side of town.
where the real baseball fans at.

unlike the boystown bandwagon yuppies up north.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not that this is relevant to the regular season, but I do absolutely think that the DH should be in place for all World Series games. It's an unfair advantage for National League teams that American League pitchers are forced to bat.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cubs baseball is happening!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*MrMr* is right. As a Barry Bonds/GIANTS fan the feels here are too real. :mj2

And it's also completely true that this is a further reduction in tension, that on which baseball thrives. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Reds giving up leads already. Let the party begin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A thread title involving the White Sox. Awww yea.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Casual league I joined with my bros on Yahoo. Reds all-star team :lol.

@A-C-P @Ignignokt @DesolationRow @Pratchett 










Finally have an incentive to watch a full season :sodone


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

WHO'S READY FOR MATT CAIN TO STILL BE A STARTING PITCHER IN THE CURRENT YEAR


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

DOn't forget about the Kansas City Royals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

All aboard the Israel bandwagon!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Really wish some of these pool games weren't on at 4 and 5 am est, would like to watch some of these countries go at it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

there legit might be 500 people watching this Cuba/China game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Israel and Netherlands advance out of Group A.

lol. This tournament's credibility is shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> Israel and Netherlands advance out of Group A.
> 
> lol. This tournament's credibility is shot.


Netherlands has Caribbean islanders from places like Curacao. It's not proper Nederlanders doing work.


Manny Machado you are Murican why god why? To be fair I'd DR too if I were you. Fair play.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What I really dislike is that I pay for MLB.TV and all WBC games are blacked out in Belgium. Even after they're finished I cannot watch them. Really pisses me off. And there's not a single network in Belgium that has the rights to the games mind you, so I don't have any idea why it would be blacked out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Italy fully fueled by American players of Italian descent??? Is baseball big in Italy? How do they keep showing up. Israel makes sense, there has to be some Jews in the majors.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The most notable Jew is the Hebrew Hammer aka Ryan Braun. There's also Super Jew Ian Kinsler @dub.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Umm... Braun can't hold Hank Greenberg's jock strap, he doesn't deserve Greenberg's nickname.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thoughts on Big Fuck's heroics @Stax Classic


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Simply...








Glorious


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

take these predictions to the bank.

AL East - Boston, Toronto, New York, Baltimore, Tampa
AL Central - Cleveland, Kansas City, Detroit, Chicago, Minnesota
AL West - Texas, Houston, Seattle, Los Angeles, Oakland
NL East - Washington, Miami, New York, Atlanta, Philadelphia
NL Central - Chicago, St. Louis, Pittsburgh, Milwaukee, Cincinnati
NL West - San Francisco, Los Angeles, Colorado, Arizona, San Diego


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

AL East - *Boston*, *Toronto*, New York, Baltimore, Tampa
AL Central - *Cleveland*, Kansas City, Detroit, Chicago, Minnesota
AL West - *Houston*, *Seattle*, Texas, Los Angeles, Oakland
NL East - *Washington*, New York, Miami, Atlanta, Philadelphia
NL Central - *Chicago*, *Pittsburgh*, St. Louis, Milwaukee, Cincinnati
NL West - *LA*, *San Francisco*, Colorado, Arizona, San Diego

ALWC - Toronto Def. Seattle
NLWC - San Francisco Def. Pittsburgh
ALDS - Cleveland Def. Toronto, Boston Def. Houston
NLDS - Washington Def. San Francisco, Chicago Def. LA
ALCS - Cleveland Def. Boston
NLCS - Washington Def. Chicago
WS - Cleveland Def. Washington


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Odor getting 2 horses in his contract :sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AL West - Astros
AL Central - Indians
AL East - Red Sox
AL WC - Orioles, Tigers

NL West - Dodgers
NL Central - Cubs
NL East - Nationals
NL WC - Rockies, Cardinals

ALCS - Indians v Red Sox

NLCS - Nationals v Cubs

WS - Nationals v Red Sox

World Series Champions Washington Nationals


Oh yeah the United States won the WBC. This was without our best players too. No Trout. No Harper. no etc. It was still a pretty stacked team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Baseball please hurry!

I'm setting the Over/Under for Reds' wins at 45..... I'm leaning on the Under right now.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Opening night tomorrow. Go Cubbies :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Guys the games that are played tomorrow count towards the wins and losses that will appear on the regular season stands. The teams that score more runs than their opponents tomorrow will get a "1" under the "W" column in the standings and the teams that score less runs than their opponents tomorrow will get a "1" under the "L" column in the standings. Discuss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

whose playing MLB the show this year?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Predictions:
Toronto, Cleveland, Houston division winners
Tigers and mariners wc

Washington, Cubs, dodgers division winners
Mets and Rockies wc

Houston/Toronto and Cubs/nats championship series
Houston/Cubs World Series
Astros win it all

Harper and Correa MVPs
Kershaw and verlander cy
Beinintendi and, idk, is dansby swanson still a rookie for roy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Guys the games that are played tomorrow count towards the wins and losses that will appear on the regular season stands. The teams that score more runs than their opponents tomorrow will get a "1" under the "W" column in the standings and the teams that score less runs than their opponents tomorrow will get a "1" under the "L" column in the standings. Discuss.


that's very colloquial. 

im hoping my team the Texas Rangers that play their home games in Arlington, Texas, score more runs than their opponents about 30 or so more times than their opponents score more runs than them. This would enable the Texas Rangers to have about 30 or so more 1's on the W column than 1's in the L column, where W is a win and L is a loss. Reason dictates that this would give the Rangers a good percentage chance of entering what is know as post season baseball. Post season baseball is where teams play extended series in a playoff format, as they all strive to make it to the World Series. The team that ends with the most W's in the post season will win the World Series.

Beltre starting on the DL:brady6

Also fuck the A's.




Perfect Poster said:


> Mets and Rockies wc


You got Rocky Fever too? They might actually have ok pitching this year. That's all they've ever needed since their lineups have been great.


Oh yeah MVP and Cy

*AL MVP* - Altuve *NL MVP* - Harper

*AL CY* - Yu Darvish *NL CY *- Clayton Kershaw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna be an interesting season for the ChiSox. Strange how they're expected to suck yet this is the most hyped I've been about the team in years. Hopefully Quintana starts the season well so we can get a nice haul for him when we trade him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah @MrMister their offense is gonna be legit (even when you factor in coors effect) and I think they'll get just enough pitching to stay in it. Also bc I didn't want to predict the same 5 as last year and fuck picking the cardinals :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just waiting for the Deso essay on Bumgarner currently leading the league in home runs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> Just waiting for the Deso essay on Bumgarner currently leading the league in home runs.


First pitcher to ever hit 2 HR on Opening Day.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Giants bullpen still wank.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

5 opening day HR's for Bryce now, including today's most recent dinger... what a gawd.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cubs going winless this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Late, but I'll take:

BOS, CLE, TEX
Wild cards: TOR, SEA

CHC, LAD, WSH
Wild cards: SF, STL

Washington vs. Cleveland world series; Cleveland wins


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well the Reds lost a heartbreaker on opening day but FEAR NOT REDS FANS! ..... there's always the day after tomorrow!*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Indians with the nice comeback win against the Rangers to start the year.



AryaDark said:


> *Well the Reds lost a heartbreaker on opening day but FEAR NOT REDS FANS! ..... there's always the day after tomorrow!*


You could stay in-state & be an Indians fan with me


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was never sure how Sam Dyson was good last season. I'm ok with the Edwin HR off of Matt Bush. It's Edwin and Bush didn't execute the pitch. 

But Dyson was fucking awful. Rangers haven't been the only team to have their bullpen implode though. Royals got massacred in one inning by the Twins. The Final Boss gave up a 3 run shot to blow a save. Giants blew two saves. Dodgers just totally destroyed the Padres starters and relievers. On the other hand, I watched Colorado's 8th and 9th innings relievers get themselves into trouble, but they got the job done (that Ottavino slider). Of course I also saw Andrew Miller do Andrew Miller things.

At any rate :brady6

Good to see Odor and Gomez with good starts. Gomez looked like a retard in the final inning striking out on 3 straight pitches, but he also didn't give up 3 runs in an inning. Everyone else #bebetter.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I mean, there's nothing embarrassing about losing to the Indians. The beginning of the year tends to be the toughest on closers. You can't get any practice closing in spring training like you can basically every other position. It was nice to see Brantley get the RBI hit in his return after such a rough year for him last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not embarrassed. Cleveland is the best team in the AL until proven otherwise. Texas was fortunate to get the runs they did. Kluber is never his sharpest early in the year. Being the badass that he is, he wasn't rattled by the HR of Odor and Gomez and he kept the Indians in the game as did the bullpen.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, Kluber is a true ace. Actually getting through the 6th the way he did after that shitty 3rd inning was huge. His ERA will look bad, and he doesn't get a win, but the Indians don't win that game without him keeping his composure & limiting the damage.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If anyone has TMobile, they are offering a free year of MLB.tv through their tmobile tuesday app :mark: jump on it!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

JV looking pretty impressive in his first start. Potential Cy Young candidate, amirite?

not that I'm overreacting or anything :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If only the tigers could play Chicago 162 times a year :side:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Two good games between the Indians & Rangers this year get the Indians off to a nice 2-0 start to the year. On pace to go 162-0 :mark


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers should've traded Gallo when he had value. He did hit a monster shot but I don't think he's going to be a good Major Leaguer. 

I'd love it if he was Adam Dunn but I don't think he's going to be that good.

I missed some of this game though. Why did they take Carrasco out? He was only at 78 pitches.


Baseball is the definitely the most bizarre sport. One night you have the Dodgers annihilating the Padres. The next night they can't do shit to Clayton Richard.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Rangers should've traded Gallo when he had value. He did hit a monster shot but I don't think he's going to be a good Major Leaguer.
> 
> I'd love it if he was Adam Dunn but I don't think he's going to be that good.
> 
> ...


He only got a couple of starts in spring training due to missing a start or two with elbow soreness, and another start for the birth of his child. So, he wasn't stretched out enough to go too far. They were hoping for 5 innings, and weren't going to go over 85 pitches. 

They certainly are going to be smart & careful with a stud like Carrasco. Imo, he could end up being a serious contender for the Cy Young this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah right...that elbow scare. Forgot about that.

I'm a Carrasco fan too. His stuff is so wicked. He just can't stay healthy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope Quintana picks it up or else his trade value is gonna go down. :francis


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @...other Giants fans I'm forgetting

Today featured a typically annoying game for the Giants in Arizona where the hits and runs typically flow. Cueto was not at his best but highly forgivable given the opponent and locale, not to mention the fact he got a RBi and scored, as we have pitchers that do the OFFENSE as well as the throwing balls at dangerously fast speeds in the general direction of other human beings with families. :mark: Indeed it was GORKYS Hernandez who provided the heroics from center field, going 2-5 and a walk for FOUR RIB-EYES and scoring once, good for more runs than the Diamondbacks had in the game. Also of note was WF's favorite player and my husband in an alternate timeline, THE PRINCE OF BASEBALL BRANDON CRAWFORD who recorded his second double in as many games and a solo shot homer. :mark: MVPANIK and MVPENCE also picked up 3 hits each today. 

And with that, the GIANTS have not lost more games than they have won in 2017. :mark: Things are looking up indeed, gentlemen.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

One thing that happened in the Indians/Rangers game tonight that I'm not a fan of is how instant replay has become an exploit, rather than correcting bad calls. 

The Rangers won a challenge on a Lindor steal tonight that was the epitome of this exploit. He was safe by plenty, but teams have you keep the tag on the whole play now to use said exploit. Lindor was literally only off of the base for 1/30th of a second between his hand leaving the base & his foot hitting it. 

It's unfortunate that instant replay is being used in a way that wasn't intended.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

The team that used to be called the Lastros are 2-0, baby!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @...other Giants fans I'm forgetting
> 
> Today featured a typically annoying game for the Giants in Arizona where the hits and runs typically flow. Cueto was not at his best but highly forgivable given the opponent and locale, not to mention the fact he got a RBi and scored, as we have pitchers that do the OFFENSE as well as the throwing balls at dangerously fast speeds in the general direction of other human beings with families. :mark: Indeed it was GORKYS Hernandez who provided the heroics from center field, going 2-5 and a walk for FOUR RIB-EYES and scoring once, good for more runs than the Diamondbacks had in the game. Also of note was WF's favorite player and my husband in an alternate timeline, THE PRINCE OF BASEBALL BRANDON CRAWFORD who recorded his second double in as many games and a solo shot homer. :mark: MVPANIK and MVPENCE also picked up 3 hits each today.
> 
> And with that, the GIANTS have not lost more games than they have won in 2017. :mark: Things are looking up indeed, gentlemen.


An exquisite piece of analysis, *Camille*...  @scrilla @Prometheus @IDONTSHIV FOREVER

It's humorous that GORKYS is so clearly more comfortable in center field than he is in left field, for whatever reason. :lol Have noticed that about him for a long time but in any event he was excellent and of course on this occasion it was his bat that played the single most crucial role in securing this win for the GIANTS! 

As I said to *Camille*, "You almost forget during the dismalness of the offseason just how LAWWNG games in Arizona and Colorado actually are..." 

:lol

CRAWFORD with that determination to not let a fastball sneak by him... :banderas 

15 hits, everyone. 15 hits by the GIANTS. :mj2 

The GIANTS lost three games last season in which they had 15 hits. Not surprising since the bullpen was a rancid pile of rotten potatoes all season long. But usually when you have 15 hits, you should win that game. 15. And so they did in the desert last night.

The GIANTS' bullpen was indelibly flawless against the Diamondbacks on this occasion, too. MVKONTOS was perhaps the most critical link in the chain as he faced David Peralta with a runner on and nobody out in the bottom of the seventh. The GIANTS enjoyed a four-run lead but with the bullpen from last year mostly retained, those little creepy crawly thoughts creep and crawl into the back of a GIANTS' fan's mind. Like, _This lead is not enough. This lead is not enough. The Giants need nine more outs and this lead is not enough._ 

Peralta flied out to center. It was up to Kontos to slay the dragon known as Paul Goldschmidt. Kontos's outing would hinge on this. MVKontos was up to the task. A cutter away was fouled off. Another cutter away, fouled off. These were expertly-located pitches, and they were enough to have Goldschmidt ready for something in. So Kontos threw a waste pitch, a slider about a foot outside and at least half a foot below the bottom of the strike zone. Smart. MVPosey, the tenacious tactician, knew precisely what he wanted next. It was a Kontos fastball that bore in, a bit diagonally, through the uppermost, innermost corner of the strike zone. Goldschmidt struck out. MVKontos was on. And he dominated Jacob Lamb with cement sliders which were perfectly located. It was probably, in terms of in-game leverage, the single most important pitching performance of the game, accounting for MVCUETO's masterful first four innings before he started experiencing some mid-game hiccups. 

And the rest of the bullpen, from Derek MVLAW and Hunter MVSTRICKLAND, was stellar, all the way to the final out. Never in doubt, never, ever in doubt. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And yes the lineup was sublime. ence with multiple hits. Loved how he had that approach to right field which is normally how you know he's "right." Even when he struck out on the fastball outside in one at-bat you could tell that that is what he was looking to do. MVCRAWFORD! :mark: MVBELT! :mark: MVGORKYS! :mark: MVPANIK! :mark: MVPOSEY with two walks and the excellent catching! :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

plz stop raining in Chicago :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Impeccable Sin said:


> One thing that happened in the Indians/Rangers game tonight that I'm not a fan of is how instant replay has become an exploit, rather than correcting bad calls.
> 
> The Rangers won a challenge on a Lindor steal tonight that was the epitome of this exploit. He was safe by plenty, but teams have you keep the tag on the whole play now to use said exploit. Lindor was literally only off of the base for 1/30th of a second between his hand leaving the base & his foot hitting it.
> 
> It's unfortunate that instant replay is being used in a way that wasn't intended.


this makes zero sense.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

No Cubs today :mj2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CP and Deso already covered the Giants game, but I just want to add that the MVP fan was that drunk woman shouting encouragment the whole game :nod


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Cashmere @Pratchett

:woo :woo

Brandon Finnegan with an excellent starting pitching performance against the Phillies tonight. 7.0 innings pitched, 1 measly hit, 1 little itty bitty walk, and 9 glorious strikeouts... :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:woo LOS ROJOS :woo


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

What an awesome comeback by the Tribe. After Lindor made an error that ended up giving the Rangers 3 runs, he hits a solo HR in the 7th, and then the game winning GRAND SLAM in the 9th to keep them on pace to go 162-0. The Indians just don't give up.

As far as the Rangers go, they have to be very concerned about their closer situation. Dyson is already 0-2. Giving up 8 runs in an inning & 3rd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Impeccable Sin said:


> One thing that happened in the Indians/Rangers game tonight that I'm not a fan of is how instant replay has become an exploit, rather than correcting bad calls.
> 
> The Rangers won a challenge on a Lindor steal tonight that was the epitome of this exploit. He was safe by plenty, but teams have you keep the tag on the whole play now to use said exploit. Lindor was literally only off of the base for 1/30th of a second between his hand leaving the base & his foot hitting it.
> 
> It's unfortunate that instant replay is being used in a way that wasn't intended.


I hate this use of instant replay as well, and not only because it has already burned the Giants twice this season and seems to zap them with great regularity. This is not what instant replay was intended for. Silly MLB.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sam Dyson is not good.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I love this interview. How can you not like this guy?






Also, I think this is a bit of an overreaction for game 3 of the regular season:










I'm not complaining though, as it gives me another nice gif to use.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Matt Bush pls

Banister already said he's staying with Dyson. Dyson is only giving up smoking hard contact when he's in the zone. He's cooked. He has no confidence, and that's because he can't execute his sinker. And his sinker is all he's got. Notice how Bush and Jeffress got outs? I did too.

The real story is the Astros. Three amazing games with the M's so far. SPRINGER walks it off with a 3 run blast to left in extra innings. The announcer called it too. It was pretty amazing.


The crying lady made me laugh out loud. I was already kinda chuckling because I saw disaster incoming. I expected Dyson to blow this save, albeit not quite in such a wtf dramatic fashion.


edit: I just now realized Dyson gave up more ER in 1/3 of an inning than the rest of the Rangers pitchers did the entire rest of the game. He gave up 3 ER in less than inning the other night.

This is fine. - Jeff Banister 2017


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That crying woman :lol

Hate to see her reaction after a playoff loss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

She might be related to Dyson. I mean Dyson just died tonight so I'd say tears are warranted.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Impeccable Sin said:


> I love this interview. How can you not like this guy?


Lindor is the best.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone here overreacting to tiny sample sizes. :lol


The San Francisco Giants' bullpen is burning garbage. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Michael Pineda continues to disappoint for the Yankees. Oh boy. Our starting rotation is a mess but at least our bullpen can go the distance. I'm believing that Tanaka and CC will have great years. Can't say the same for the rest of the rotation. We may need to make a trade for starting pitcher unless one of our young pitchers have a breakout year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah Dylan Bundy looked like an ace. He pwned the Jays. Dude was dealin.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Kyle Schwarber.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG CHILL'S first career grand slam:mark:

:banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fun with W's and L's

It's obviously really early but we can take a snapshot and get some minor lulz 

Twins
Angels
REDS lol
Rockies/Dbacks

are all in 1st place. Twins are 4-0 with the best record in baseball!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

:flairdanceThis baseball season is going to be PANDEMONIUM!!!!!!!

Royals had a rough start against the Twinkies but now the fire has been sparked. :flairdance


#Foreverroyal #ACE30


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Dub

An excellent, Clash of the Titans-style 14-pitch at-bat ensued last night between Mike Trout and Felix Hernandez. Culminated with Hernandez painting the inside corner to strike Trout out looking. Felix threw five different pitches, fastball, sinker, slider, curve, changeup. This event more or less redeemed my faith in baseball remaining the greatest sport of all sports for 2017. The rest of this season is gravy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850901088379318272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850901254461022208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850900865661751296
As for the Giants... Yeah... Not going there right now... All I will say is after last night :bum is at 6 Complete Game Losses for his career... In 215 career starts....

He's gonna blow right past Sabathia in a couple of years at this rate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I was at the game deso :mark: :trout. It was pretty cool seeing that despite the end result.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tigers bullpen continuing to be shitty is one of my least favorite baseball traditions


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Finally a game at Wrigley tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That Trout/Felix battle was indeed great.

I need to find the video of Andrelton Simmons's insane play at 3rd though. Best defensive play of this young season. One of the best plays by a shortstop I've ever seen.


Here it is. 

http://m.mlb.com/news/article/223189702/andrelton-simmons-makes-acrobatic-play-for-out/

@Dub I hope you were sitting at 3rd and you got to see that Simmons play live.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Get through the 7th with no more runs Queto. Come on now, please no bullpen disaster.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BUSTER POSEY's good friend Hunter Pence with a wonderful golf-swing 2-run bomb would be followed up by none other than HUNTER PENCE's good friend Buster Posey with a solo shot as the Giants successfully scored _more_ runs than their opponents for only the second time this year. Remarkable. 

Johnny Cueto was PRETTY GOOD for most of the game and the bullpen was scary as hell. So basically it was indeed a San Francisco Giants baseball game in the current era.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Arizona Diamondbacks have the best record in baseball at the moment. 

Let that sink in.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Got tickets for the minor league game in Salem, OR, during the eclipse :mark: Breakfast and baseball


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

End it Kris.

Rizzo works.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> The Arizona Diamondbacks have the best record in baseball at the moment.
> 
> Let that sink in.


Infernal Giants bullpen to blame for that. :no: 
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @FitChi @Purpleyellowgreen @Prometheus @Obfuscation

GIANTS

The GIANTS have won two in a row now! :woo :woo And yesterday was their HOME OPENER at AT&T Park, which I was able to attend, much to my happiness, ha! :dancingpenguin

The true star of the game was starting pitcher Matt MVMOORE, who went 8 excellent innings, allowed 3 hits and 1 run on a straightaway left field front row HR. 5 strikeouts MVMOORE executed, sittin' these darned Diamondbacks down. 

MVMOORE also provided memorable moments with the bat, driving in 1 of the GIANTS' 4 on the day! :mark: In fact, MVMOORE's bunt resulted in no fewer than 3 runs thanks to ingenious placement of the ball, plus 2 throwing errors on the same play from the Diamondbacks' starting pitcher Taijuan Walker and catcher Jeff "Mad Dog" Mathis! :woo :woo :woo

MVPENCE provided a double and a single! :mark: :mark: ence 

MVSPAN! MVPARKER! MVCRAWFORD! MVBELT! MVNUNEZ! MVMARK MELANCON AS HE GOT HIS SECOND SAVE OF THE SEASON, THIS COMING AFTER SUNDAY'S SAVE! :woo :woo :woo

Just an entirely enjoyable game to attend!

GIANTS ence osey2 

*Except that osey2 was struck with a fastball to the head and will doubtless be out for a while. That was not so great. Please do not suffer Endless Concussion Symptoms ala MVBELT and MVPANIK, MVPOSEY! :sodone

Anyway...

GIANTS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals suck.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh, there's a White Sox game today.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I regularly find myself conflicted on which I like better: When my team is doing well, or when the other team is just really screwing up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dyson trying to blow another one.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

And he did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Dyson bad enough yet? No? Ok.


next inning Trout robbed Napoli of a HR. Odor hit a screaming liner right at 1B. This is not the year.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852026926533271552


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Loving this Angels team, got a lot of heart and a ridiculous defense. If staying pitching can hold up they'll be ok. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852026926533271552


i read that his ERA went down. it's still in the 30s. funny stuff but he has no business pitching to major league hitters right now.



peep4life said:


> Loving this Angels team, got a lot of heart and a ridiculous defense. If staying pitching can hold up they'll be ok.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Angels stole the Rangers mojo of last season. Good luck with the Astros and Mariners. 

Calling it now. This team (the Rangers) is done. Beltre take your time coming back. This team isn't going anywhere this season. We'll lose Lucroy and Darvish, but should be able to trade them for stuff. Might be bad for awhile. But at least we got Odor and Mazara. They should be excellent major league baseball players for years. You can do worse than Elvis Andrus at SS too I reckon.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Beltre is out indefinitely so things could get pretty bad for the Rangers if they don't start figuring it out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ChiSox off to a bit of a crappy start, but on the plus side, Moncada's been lighting it up in Triple-A so far. Imagine he'll be on the major league roster before the end of May, shit maybe even the end of April.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/6479266/v1274206683/atl-mia-cat-on-field-eludes-stanton-and-climbs-wall

KITTY. Highlight of the young season for miami so far.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

grand slam for Andrew Romine :sodone :sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chrome said:


> ChiSox off to a bit of a crappy start, but on the plus side, Moncada's been lighting it up in Triple-A so far. Imagine he'll be on the major league roster before the end of May, shit maybe even the end of April.


I'm not saying Moncada won't be good/great, but he's always destroyed the minors. Buxton destroyed the minors too. Buxton hasn't quite lived up to his hyped (understatement). 

Moncada's K rate is alarming. Guys that K that much rarely do well in the majors until they can get their K's under control. Everything else about him is amazing. 

Moncada will be up whenever the Sox will retain an extra year of control. He'll still be raking in the minors. I don't know when that date is though.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

@Perfect Poster

Romine's bat flip from the other day tho :sodone






:sodone :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS

MVCUETO

MVCRAWFORD with that opposite-field home run on this night. RIP MVCRAWFORD's sister-in-law. roud MVCRAWFORD! 

MVMARRERO

MVEVERYONE!

MVGIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Okay the SHARKS were on my "A set" seeing as they're in the PLAYOFFS for the last two GIANTS' wins! :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox back to .500. :hmmm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853346973893525504:mj4


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah Bird has been struggling, although maybe he's just playing off the rust from last year's missed season. Sabathia looked really good though for a third straight start, seems like he's rejuvenating himself this year, and it would be great if we could get the Sabathia of old this year. 

Also happy to see that their runners are getting the green light. I would love if they just gave free reign to Gardner and Ellsbury on the basepaths, we could have over 100 SBs with them easy if they did that.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jose






Nothing like facing Verlander to get the Indians offense going.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt Moore was simply awful with no command whatsoever, Tyler Chatwood pitched like an on-his-A-game ace for the Rockies, and Jarrett MVParker broke his clavicle going after a fly ball in left field, leaving a position that the Giants have been haunted by since Barry Bonds retired even worse of a gaping hole than it was before today's first pitch. Left field is 10-95 this season thus far at the plate, and MVParker had just hit a triple to get left field into double digits with hits before going down for at least a few months.

At least the Giants have Melvin Upton, Jr. almost ready to go... Pray for dingerz...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw that crash into the wall. Great catch but maybe it's better to sometimes to just let hard hit line drives go over your head. He was in extraordinary obvious pain and I figured it was a broken collarbone. On the other hand, it's extremely difficult to know where that wall is. You're an outfielder and your job is to catch that ball. Sucks when guys get hurt making a great play.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Matt Moore was simply awful with no command whatsoever, Tyler Chatwood pitched like an on-his-A-game ace for the Rockies, and Jarrett MVParker broke his clavicle going after a fly ball in left field, leaving a position that the Giants have been haunted by since Barry Bonds retired even worse of a gaping hole than it was before today's first pitch. Left field is 10-95 this season thus far at the plate, and MVParker had just hit a triple to get left field into double digits with hits before going down for at least a few months.
> 
> At least the Giants have Melvin Upton, Jr. almost ready to go... Pray for dingerz...


Um, I'm pretty sure that that number isn't accurate. Considering the league leader only has 55 ABs right now, I'm pretty sure that no position has had 95 ABs yet. 

Even if that were true, it's still better than Indians catchers. Those two are a nice combined 3-40. Gomes is hitting .077 & Perez is hitting .074


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does the league leader in ABs play every night? Left field plays every night. 

I'm not sure if it's accurate either, but he's saying left field as a position. That 95 also could be plate appearances which are different and are a higher number than ABs. Walks don't count as at bats for example.

edit: yeah Brandon Belt leads the league in PA at 56. check yo STATS DROW.


edit2: maybe it's 59 instead of 95? 95 does seem very high at this point even just using the position of LF.:hmm


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Does the league leader in ABs play every night? Left field plays every night.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's accurate either, but he's saying left field as a position. That 95 also could be plate appearances which are different and are a higher number than ABs. Walks don't count as at bats for example.
> 
> edit: yeah Brandon Belt leads the league in PA at 56. check yo STATS DROW.


It's only about 10 games into the season. Most position players haven't had a game off yet. So, yeah, I'm pretty sure the league leaders in ABs have played every game thus far. For 95 to be right, that would be an average of more than 7 PA per game. Seems unlikely to me :hmmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

right Belt is the league leader at 56 PA. His AB would be even lower since he's probably walked.

95 is too high even with no days off and using PA instead of AB. I agree with you Sin.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10-59 is a possibility I guess. Still, I'd take that any day over what I have to watch with the Indians' catchers. Chisenhall came back off the DL & played in his 2nd start today & already has more hits than the combination of Gomes & Perez.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

I have no idea why I wrote "95." I meant "55," which is the STAT that I saw with my eyes following the GIANTS game and it's what I had left field having for at-bats on the season. :lol

Sorry @Impeccable Sin and *MrMr*.

Now it'll be revealed that it's off by one tomorrow or something. So many Giants-related stats have been off to start the season. :lol Kind of like the team is a bit "off" right now, amirite?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I finally get it: the Giants' season just _feels_ so long as to allow almost 100 at-bats for a position. :lol fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Quintana needs to start pitching better, he's hurting his trade value with these early-season crappy performances. :francis


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> I finally get it: the Giants' season just _feels_ so long as to allow almost 100 at-bats for a position. :lol fpalm


this actually makes total sense. when i looked up the PA STATS, the GIANTS lead the league in PA. 

i didn't look this up, but i'm pretty positive they don't lead it in runs scored.

our teams this season:brady6


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

My Reds are looking pretty good so far


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There's going to be a new MVP this year in the AL and he goes by the name of......


Avisail Garcia.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So Dyson blew another save.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ABAS said:


> There's going to be a new MVP this year in the AL and he goes by the name of......
> 
> 
> Avisail Garcia.


Does "ABAS" now stand for *Avisail's* Bomb Alert System?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm to the point where I feel bad for Dyson. He shouldn't be put into these situations right now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'm to the point where I feel bad for Dyson. He shouldn't be put into these situations right now.





You mean situations where his position is meant to do good..............as the CLOSING PITCHER?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> You mean situations where his position is meant to do good..............as the CLOSING PITCHER?


My point is he isn't a closer. He's blown saves in incredibly unlikely fashion, but he's not unlucky. He's bad. If you make mistakes, major league hitters, even fringe guys like Danny Espinosa will ruin your life. Dyson is making a lot of mistakes. His sinker isn't working and if that pitch doesn't work for him he can't pitch, period.

Banister has made the mistake of being "loyal" to Dyson. but he's actually hurt Dyson and the team because of this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sweeping the Cardinals out of the Bronx :done Michael Pineda having 2 great starts in a row :sodone Bird with THREE hits :sodone

We back baby :woo :evil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Cards might be the worst team in baseball serious.


edit: Dyson to the DL. It was the only move that made any sense. He's got to clear his head and he's got work to do with his sinker. He was actually inducing weak ground ball contact, but his control is totally shot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You can go on the DL with mental fatigue now?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Didn't someone go with anxiety a year or two or three ago? But yeah, having seen zero of Dyson this year and reading up a little on it, a mental week or two off is probably good.

Tigers matching their win total in Cleveland in 2016 in one series is (Y). Miggy is getting some production out of his ABs now too. Verlander start was weird, but Cleveland is always been his bugaboo. He was off to too good of an April anyways so a stinker was due. Teams off to a solid start other then the bullpen but that can be addressed with some TRADES~! Just hope the young guys in rotation stay relatively healthy, they can all be solid or better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins have already shifted more times this season than all of last. Also on pace for a handful of full-time relievers to get 85+ IP, only two in the league did so last year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THAMES, HR in 5 straight games :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> You can go on the DL with mental fatigue now?


he's DL'd for a hand contusion

Teams DL mentally ruined players all the time. They just make up an injury and DL them.



Perfect Poster said:


> Verlander start was weird


He had an off day. He wasn't sharp, but yeah that was a strange thrashing. Jose Ramirez god tiered it. Tip your hat and move on.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Maddon needs to flop Schwarber and Zobrist in the batting order imo. I hate the idea of hitting him or any team's best hitter, for that matter, 1 or 2 in the lineup. I will never come aboard the train of modern day saber metrics that support this argument.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

THAMES AND THE BREW CREW :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Maddon needs to flop Schwarber and Zobrist in the batting order imo. I hate the idea of hitting him or any team's best hitter, for that matter, 1 or 2 in the lineup. I will never come aboard the train of modern day saber metrics that support this argument.


I agree since Zobrist has solid plate discipline too. It's possible that he wants Schwarber to really focus on the zone. Putting him lead off forces this because you want the lead off hitter to see a lot of pitches. This also takes the pressure of RBI situations off of him for now. He can focus on the zone.

In other words, Maddon might be doing this to make Schwarber a better hitter. Maddon is grooming him to be the Chicago Cubs clean up man for years to come. Maybe.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I suppose. But he's changing his entire approach and knows the stigma of the prototypical leadoff hitter. Schwarber is way more selective. Plus, he's not getting as many impactful chances with men on base. Why would you want Heyward or Zobrist hitting with RISP instead of Schwarber or Bryant? It'll never make sense to me. 

OH, IF YOUR BEST TWO HITTERS HIT 1 AND 2, THEY GET MORE AT BATS IN A GAME AND THATS THE PREMISE. Blah, blah, blah. Yeah, that's great that they get to hit after the pitcher and your worst positional hitter...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Still not sure why a fat ass like Santana leads off in CLE, he's not stealing shit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Starling Marte suspended 80 games for PEDS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Austin Meadows time, plz. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't watch the game tonight, but it looks like Gonzalez had himself a nice game. He's got a 2.84 ERA atm, hope he keeps it up so we can get a nice prospect or 2 for him come trade deadline time.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I knew the Jays were going to be worse this year than the last two years. I was thinking maybe like 83-79 ish and no playoffs.

I didn't realize it was going to be this bad......


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My have to start calling Stanton homers Giancarbombs


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Just gotta yell out BIG FUCK, imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk @Prometheus @scrilla 

MATT CAIN is back! :mark: LIKE IT'S 2011 OR 2012 BAYBAY! :mark: Believe DAT! :mark: :garrett :side:

MVPANIK! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

ence :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVPOSEY osey2 BACK FROM THAT CONCUSSION BATTING A COOL .400, TOTALLY SUSTAINABLE!!! 8*D :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVBLACH. MVLAW. MVNEWEXPENSIVECLOSERMELANCON. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Seriously last night's 2-1, 11-inning marathon game in the RUINS OF THE CONQUERED KAUFFMAN STADIUM RAZED TO THE GROUND BY :bum TWO AND A HALF YEARS AGO was by far the most satisfying game on an aesthetic level that the GIANTS have played in 2017 thus far, and seeing MVCAIN pitch like that again, mixing locations with ease, shattering bats (chewed up Eric Hosmer last time he saw him) like it's 2008? Magnificent. Obviously Cain will be a Cy Young candidate yet again! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Tonight? :bum pitches against the Kansas City Royals in Kansas City. The _Kansas City Star_ newspaper merely had that :bum countenance on their front page as the GIANTS began their two-game trip to Kansas City. 

He's... Back... :curry2 :bum

GIANTS


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ADDYYYYYYYYY. Big walk off and series win for the Cubs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys I just say Aaron Judge for the first time.

He's a giant :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

https://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2017/04/luis-robert-declared-a-free-agent.html

White Sox are deemed the favorite to land 19-year old Cuban outfielder Luis Robert, who apparently has the talent of a 1st round pick.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Still not sure why a fat ass like Santana leads off in CLE, he's not stealing shit


Good OBP, draws a lot of walks. He has a really good eye, so he sees plenty of pitches. He also clearly makes the most sense right now. It's not like the Indians have a bunch of players that are big SB threats. Lindor & Ramirez are, but neither are guys you want to use leading off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chrome said:


> https://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2017/04/luis-robert-declared-a-free-agent.html
> 
> White Sox are deemed the favorite to land 19-year old Cuban outfielder Luis Robert, who apparently has the talent of a 1st round pick.


Best Cuban prospect of the century. Getting Moancada some buddies I see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHAT THE HELL IS DA DOING IN THE BASEBALL THREAD??????

I watch baseball too  (another step closer towards becoming a sports mod :evil)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855526574736773121
Hurt his left shoulder in a dirt-biking accident :done


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good effort Madison.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bum is human. I was convinced he was Kryptonian serious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bummy is just Otani version 0.9


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice complete game shutout.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cubs with their 3rd consecutive come from behind win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kluber beat the AAA White Sox, not impressed. The White Sox can probably make Matt Cain look good again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So gotten to by this thread right now.    

MATT CAIN IS A NATIONAL HERO @ABAS. He is also the GIANTS' staff ACE! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MADISON BUMGARNER HAD TO RIDE THE DIRT BIKE TO SAVE A BROOD OF KITTENS BEING HELD CAPTIVE BY LOS ANGELES DODGERS OPERATIVES @DA @starsfan24 @Stax Classic @wishIcouldmention*MrMr*

Bah. Giants go out and bring in a $60-million closer who they will never need. Johnny CUETO is going to opt out at season's end. ence, once an ironman, is a fragile aging corner outfielder who now cannot see baseballs in the sky because his eyesight, like his hips, biceps and varicose veins, is failing him. Denard SPAN seems used up. Brock Lesnar showed up, took the position "Left Field" from the Giants, and went off home with it to sit and chill and enjoy its company along with the WWE Universal Championship. Eduardo Nunez is less valuable than he was a year ago and watching him swing at every pitch, and at least half of the throws to first while he's batting, is increasingly irritating. 

That said: MVPOSEY. MVCRAWFORD. MVPANIK. MVBELT. Pretty good right side of the infield and SS and Catcher. 

The core of a good team is here but t is not enough. Not with :bum out for what Buster Olney is saying could easily be more than two months. What if his career is over? WHAT IF?!? From what little I've heard about the injuries Bumgarner sustained BEING AN IDIOT it is theoretically possible, is it not? His AV joint is evidently strained, and the question is whether or not it is a Grade One or Grade Two strain. The AV joint is at the crown of your shoulder and is the hinge upon which the upper shoulder rotates a little bit and represents the meeting point--or joint--of the clavicle and shoulder blade. This is the kind of injury that could possibly haunt Bumgarner for the rest of his career. I mean he's made out of iron and Sequoia tree trunks and serves only Cersei and her commands and has vowed to remain silent until all of the Queen's enemies are destroyed--but, uh, what? 

I want to congratulate @CamillePunk and @MillionDollarProns and @IDONTSHIV FOREVER and @scrilla on their well-earned roles of recapping victorious Giants games here in the MLB thread, always grand to have such noble volunteers. I shall go into exile and look heavenward to the stars asking guidance from John McGraw and Mel Ott... They appear in the Marin County redwoods as Jedi Force Ghosts, you know... :side:

GIANTS


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Cueto's ERA went from 3.79 to 5.25 in one game. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's irrelevant 30 innings in Prons


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Not much pitching today in Cincy. 12-8 final score. Lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> Not much pitching today in Cincy. 12-8 final score. Lmao


If you wanted to watch pitching, you could have just watched what the Indians have done to the White Sox the past two games. Carrasco followed up Kluber's CG shutout with 8 innings of shutout. The White Sox have scored 0 runs in the two games so far, on 6 hits(all singles).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Young Gallo is kinda similar to old Dunn

Gallo has 6 HR and 3 singles:mark:

If he can mash 30-40 HR and hit .220 with a good BB rate, I'll take it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JHey is destroying the ball this year. Just hit his 3rd home run.


----------

